#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  حسني مبارك في عش الضبابير

## abomena62

فخامة الرئيس المصري المنتخب من الشعب المصري كله بأغلبية شاءوا لها أن تكون محترمة
قال لأحد جلسائه ذات  مرةأنه لايريد أن يدخل عش الضبابير
وكان يعني بذلك قانون الاسكان القديم
وطبعا لانه واعضاء مجلس الشعب(أو هكذا المفترض ان يكون مجلسا للشعب)والنخبة الحاكمة واصحاب المال والثروة والنفوذ
كل هؤلاء كانوا اصحاب مصلحة في استعادة الاراضي من المزارعين والفلاحين الذين كانوا يزرعونها فاقروا تعديل قانون ايجارات الارض الزراعية
ولان كل هؤلاء لايعنيهم الا استمرار قانون الايجار القديم
فلقد استمر الوضع على ماهو عليه
وللاسف الشديد
كلنا-بلا استثناء-اصبحنا ذوي اهواء بخصوص هذا الموضوع الشائك جدا
فكل يدلي برايه حسب وضعه
(مالك او مستاجر)
والصحيح في كل الامور انه اذا اختلفنا في شئ فمرده الى الله والى الرسول
والشرع الحنيف يقر حق المالك في ملكه بيعا وشراءا وايجارا ورهنا وتوريثا و...........الخ
والذي اسماه فخامته عش الدبابير
باعتبار انه يخشى من الا يجد المساجرون ماوى هي حجة واهية
لانه دخل مائة الف عش للدبابير دون ان يعبا بالشعب
ارجعوا بالذاكرة منذ بداية عهده الميمون كم كانت اسعا الاكل والشرب والملبس والواء والجريدة والعلاج
وطبعا زيادات الرواتب كلها وهمية وتلاعب بالارقام
فمن كان راتبه70دولارا لازال راتبه كذلك او اقل قليلا او حتى اكثر قليلا
ثم بالله عليكم ارجو ان تسالوا انفسكم كم كانت الدولة تتحصل عليه من الشعب عند توليه السلطة لاول مرة
وكم تتحصل عليه الآن
انها تتحصل على100مليار جنيه او اكثر تحت3آلاف مسمى للضريبة
(جمارك دمغات ضرايب عقارية عامة موحدة تجارية مبيعات ملاهي حتى ضرايب الكسب غير المشروع)
اي انه فرض على الشعب زيادة في الاتاوات تعادل60مثلا
فأي عش دبابير يافخامة الرئيس
اننا لسنا فقراء المستأجرين
ولكن الله مع الحق
وكما قالت استاذة بطب اسيوط في بريد الاهرام
اللي عايز يبقشش يبقشش من جيبه
تعني بذلك الحكومة التي اعطت ما لا تملك لمن لا يستحق
انه وعد بيلفور على الطريقة المصرية
ولكن للاسف المنكوبين به كلهم مصريون
ان هذا القانون افسد ضمير امة باسرها
وكيف لا وهناك الكثير ممن يستاجر شقة ب12ج في الشهر في مواقع هامة بالقاهرة
ويؤجرها مفروشة ب5آلاف دولار
في شرع او عرف هذا
أرجو منكم جميعا ان تشاركوا بالرأي معي أو ضدي
ولكن ضعوا في الاعتبار ان الرأي لابد ان يكون منزها عن الهوى مرضاة لله وللرسول

----------


## ommohamed

السلام عليكم
صدقت والله اخي في الله
كانت هناك شقة في بيت أبي
سكن فيه أحد المستاجرين35عاما كاملة
ورزقه الله ووسع عليه وبنى عمارة شاهقة في نفس المدينة
احد مراكز المحافظة
اي انها ليست في القاهرة ولا الاسكندرية
بل ليست في احدى عواصم المحافظات المعروفة
وكان الرجل اماما لاحد المساجد يخطب في الناس الجمعة وفي الاعياد
بجانب عمله الاصلي كمدرس للغة العربية والدين الاسلامي
وعندما قام باغلاق الشقة3سنوات دون ان ينتفع بها او يتركها
كلمه والدي ليتركها لنا فطلب10الاف جنيه فقط لا غير رحمة وشفقة بوالدي
لانه لازال ممتنا له على الطريقة التي اعطاه بها الشقة منذ35عاما دون خلو او  مقدم او حتى شهرين تامين كما يقول القانون
ووقتها ايضا سامحه في ايجار20يوما وقت تسليمه  الشقة وقال له دع الايجار يبدا اول الشهر الجديد
فقال له والدي لماذا هذا المبلغ الكبير وانت لست بحاجة الى الشقة
فقال له هذا العرف السائد اليوم
وانا لو سيبتهالك كده من غير فلوس يقولوا عليا عبيط
ولم يجد والدي بدا من الدفع لاننا كنا في امس الحاجة لها لتزويج اخي الاصغر الذي كان في الثلاثين من عمره
وبعد استلام الشقة فوجئنا بهول ما تركه فيها من تدمير وتخريب
الشقة تحتاج على اقل تقدير الى15الف جنيه لاعادتها لما كانت عليه
ال10الاف جنيه التي اخذها الرجل الداعية كانت تمثل ايجار70سنة كاملة
اي انه سكن35سنة ببلاش
وفوقهم اخذ تعويض يعادل كل ما دفعه بالقطارة
اخذه كله كاش ومرة واحدة
ومات الرجل بعد ان اخذ المبلغ المحرم بشهرين
ومات ابي بعد ذلك بعامين
وفاتت سنوات خمس على اخذه للمال
ولازالت الشقة خربة واصبحت تحتاج الى20او25الف لاعادة اصلاحها(فروق اسعار)
ولازال اخي لم يتزوج بعد
ولازال اخي يردد مقولته  المشهورة
انه يغفر لعبد الناصر نكسة67
ولايغفر له قوانين الاصلاح الزراعي وقانون الايجارات المشئوم

----------


## abomena62

> السلام عليكم
> صدقت والله اخي في الله
> كانت هناك شقة في بيت أبي
> سكن فيه أحد المستاجرين35عاما كاملة
> ورزقه الله ووسع عليه وبنى عمارة شاهقة في نفس المدينة
> احد مراكز المحافظة
> اي انها ليست في القاهرة ولا الاسكندرية
> بل ليست في احدى عواصم المحافظات المعروفة
> وكان الرجل اماما لاحد المساجد يخطب في الناس الجمعة وفي الاعياد
> ...


وعليكم السلام ام محمد
فعلا صدقتي
ولكنني كنت اتوقع تجاوبا ما من كثير من اعضاء المنتدى
ولكن حسنا
كان هناك سجالا ما في بريد الاهرام الصباحي
الرسالة الاصلية لم اقراها
وكانت بعنوان(ضد التيار)
وبالتالي لااعرف فحواها
والرسالة الاخرى للمهندس البور سعيدي
طلعت كامل خليل
وهذا نصها
اتركه للجميع لقرائته

بـريــد الأهــرام   

  44304 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مارس 25 ‏17من ربيع الأول 1429 هـ الثلاثاء 





  غير منطقي

قرأت في بريد الأهرام رسالة بعنوان ضد التيار ترفض أي تعديل لقانون الإيجارات القديمة بغرض أن الملاك حصلوا من قبل علي تكلفة الأرض والمباني خلال مدة عشرين عاما‏,‏ وبزيادة مدة بقاء العقار يكونون قد حصلوا علي مضاعفات هذه القيمة؟؟‏!!‏ وللأسف هذا الكلام قد تكرر من قبل ورددته ألسنة وأقلام أخري وهو فرض غير منطقي ولايستند إلي أساس دستوري‏!!!‏

اذ ان فيه اعتداء علي حقوق الملكية‏,‏ وانتصارا وتغليبا لإرادة طرف علي طرف آخر في علاقة المفروض أصلا أن تكون حرة‏,‏ ولو علمنا بصحة هذا التوجه لتغيرت أمور كثيرة‏,‏ وما كان لملاك الأراضي الزراعية أن يستعيدوها مرة أخري لأنهم امتلكوها ربما لمئات السنين وحصلوا منها علي كذا وكذا وكفاهم ذلك‏,‏ وهلم جرا فكل ملكية قديمة مهما كانت صناعية‏,‏ تجارية‏..‏ الخ‏.‏ ليس لمن يملكها حق فيها ويجب إزاحته أو اعطاؤه أي شيء والسلام‏,‏ فأي منطق هذا؟؟

مهندس ـ طلعت كامل خليل بورسعيد








بداية الصفحة

----------


## abomena62

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعزائي
كنت اتوقع حقا الا يتجاوب احد ممن قرأ هذه المشاركة
تعرفون طبعا لماذا
للاسف الشديد
إذا أردنا إصلاحا شاملا
فلابد من إصلاح ذات البين
والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته
وبتوسيع معنى الحديث
فانك مسئول عما بيدك فعله
بمعنى ابدأ بنفسك
والساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس
ومن رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره
ولو حتى بكلمة حق في مثل هذا المنتدى لن تجد بالتأكيد أي صدى لدى صناع القرار ومن بيدهم مقاليد الأمور
في هذا البلد المنكوب
المنكوب بهم أولا
والمنكوب بنا ثانيا وهذا هو الأهم
لأننا نكبنا هذا البلد حقا
بالسلبية المطلقة
وعدم قول الحق حتى لو كان ضد أهواءنا  ومصالحنا الدنيوية الزائلة
وإنني أسألكم بالله العلي العظيم
لو أن لدى أحدكم سيارة
أو حتى عجلة
أو موتوسيكل
أو ماكينة تفريخ البيض
أو مصنع
أو أي شئ آخر يندرج تحت أي توصيف تجاري أو صناعي
سعره يتراوح بين1000جنيه إلى عدة مليارات
وقام بتأجيره لأحد المستأجرين
هل يرضى أن يمكن قانون وضعي ظالم المستأجر من الاستيلاء عليه وتوريثه وتأجيره للغير بل وسوء إستخدامه على النحو المعهود في الشقق السكنية
إننا جميعا نلجأ للمنتديات لقول كلمة حق أو هكذا يخالها أي منا بينه وبين نفسه
وكلمة الحق التي يختبر قيها المرء هي التي يقولها حتى ولو على نفسه وأهله
ومرة أخرى أقول
إنني لست ضد فقراء المستأجرين
ولكن ما ذنب فقراء الملاك الذين أصبح حالهم أكثر سوءا من أفقر فقراء المستأجرين
(لاحظوا إنني أتكلم عن حائزي الشقق والعقارات وفقا لما يسمى بقانون الايجارات القديم)
أرجو كلمة حق
من كل من يلهمه ربه أن يفتح هذا الموضوع ويقوم بقرائته
وإلا فعلا فنحن شعب لديه شيزوفيرينيا حادة نماها الحربجية الثلاثة الذين حكمونا للأسف الشديد بعد قيام ما أسمي بثورة يوليو المجيدة
(مثلث ناصر-سادات-مبارك)شفانا الله وعافنا منهم
واصبحنا كالبرازيل
من اكبر دولة مدينة في العالم الى ماصارت عليه الآن
ودمتم بكل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

----------


## abomena62

السلام عليكم
مرة اخرى
اناشد كل من شاء له الله ان يقرأ هذه المشاركة
أن يكتب تعليقا
هل هو من انصار قانون الايجار القديم
ام لا
واذا ما كان لديه تصور خاص به لتحقيق العدل
او حتى للاقتراب منه
فان لم يكن ممكنا تحقيق العدل كله
فليس مقبولا تحميل طرف واحد وتجريعه اطنان الظلم كله
دمتم بخير
وقانا الله واياكم شرور انفسنا

----------


## atefhelal

*أتذكر أن هناك إحصائية تقول أن أكثر من 85&#37; من سكان القاهرة يسكنون طبقا للإيجارات القديمة ، أى أنك تناقش مشكلة أكثر من 10 مليون ساكن فى القاهرة وحدها ...*

*وهناك مساكن قديمة خضعت لتخفيض الإيجار بلجان تقييم إيجارات وكان ذلك على ماأتذكر عام 1960 ، وفى نفس العام ظهر قانون إيجارات تعاقد على أساسه المؤجرون والمستأجرون .. (وهنا كما يقول القانون الجديد "العقد شريعة المتعاقدين " وهذا نظام إسلامى أيضا) أى أننا يجب أن نفرق بين وحدات سكنية أقدم من عام 1960 وقد تم التعاقد على أساس قانون تم إلغائه بقانون جديد وتم إخضاعها للجان تخفيض الإيجارات ، ومالكى هذه الوحدات قد وقع عليهم ظلما لاشك فيه .. وبين وحدات سكنية تم بناؤها فى ظل قانون آخر وتراضى أصحابها على تأجيرها فى ظل هذا القانون ... مثلا سعر متر الأرض فى مدينة نصر كان عام 60 يتراوح بين 10 قروش و 30 قرش وكان صاحبها يأخذ قرضا من الإسكان حوالى 1000 جنيه ليبنى بهذا المبلغ دور أرضى وفوقه دورين بإجمالى 6 وحدات سكنية وكان يؤجر الوحدة بـ 10 إلى 12 جنيه شهريا .. أى أنه يسترد ماأنفقه فى 10 سنوات تقريبا ... وكان الملاك يعلنون عن شققهم بيافطات على عقاراتهم ويتذللون للمستأجرين ، ويفرض المستأجرون عليهم بعض التشطيبات والتحسينات قبل الإتفاق معهم . وكان الناس يعتبرون أن من يسكن فى مدينة نصر فى هذا الوقت هو إنسان مجنون* 

*مثال آخر الفيلا تامة التشطيب على مساحة 800 متر مربع بالمعادى الجديدة كاملة بالحديقة والجراج كانت تباع بـ 5000 جنيه عام 1968 (ولى عم رحمه الله اشترى فيلا من هذه الفيلات واعتبره والدى رحمه الله مجنونا ) ، حاليا تباع بأكثر من 10 مليون جنيه .. فهل يصح أن يرجع الماللك الذى باع عام 1968 على المشترى ويطالبه بالفرق .*

*الذين أجروا وحدات سكنية تم بناؤها بعد عام 1960 أجروها طبقا لمبدأ العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وفى ظل قانون تراضى عليه الطرفين المؤجر والمستأجر وهذا يتطابق مع قولك : الشرع الحنيف يقر حق المالك في ملكه بيعا وشراءا وايجارا ورهنا وتوريثا و...........الخ*

*وحين نتحدث عن أكثر من 10 مليون مشكلة فى القاهرة وحدها يجب أن لانتسرع ونقول الشرع أو النص ، فقد أسقط عمر ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه حد السرقة فى عام المجاعة ، رغم النص عليه صراحة فى القرآن الكريم .. يجب أن نتفهم الحكمة من النصوص والقصد النهائى من الشارع العظيم  قبل أن نسعى لتطبيقها ... وفى جميع الأحوال فالمحكمة الدستورية قررت عدم توريث الإيجارات القديمة إلا لأبناء المستأجر الأصلى المقيمين معه .. أى أن المشكلة سوف يتم حلها آليا فى وقت لن يزيد عن 30 عاما ..*

----------


## r_mohamed1

الاخ الكريم موضوعك مهم وكنت قد كتبتة فى المنتدى ولكن للاسف شتمت وتم غلق الموضوع العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر فى ظل القاونين الاستثنائية علاقة ظالمة ولا تخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وذلك لتدخل المشرع وفرض قوانين استثنائية اخرجت العلاقة من وضعها الطبيعى ومن دائرة القانون المدنى لدائرة قوانين الايجار الاسثنائية انها علاقة بين المشرع والمستاجر فلا وجود فيها للجرة الاتفاقية بل الاجرة القانونية فكيف تكون تلك علاقة تخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وكذا توجد عقود ابرمت فى ظل القانونين الاستثنائية   يوجد بها شرط التنبية بالاخلاء ولكن لا يوخذ بها بل يمتد العقد لحياة المستاجر ثم الى ورثتة لذا فعقود الايجار القديم كافة لاتخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين بل هو قانون استثنائى ومسيرة الى الزوال .
اما بالنسبة  لمقولة رفض أي تعديل لقانون الإيجارات القديمة بغرض أن الملاك حصلوا من قبل علي تكلفة الأرض والمباني خلال مدة عشرين عاما‏,‏ وبزيادة مدة بقاء العقار يكونون قد حصلوا علي مضاعفات هذه القيمة؟؟‏
يعنى دة تبريرات مافيش واحد مغتصب شىء هيقولك دة حقك لازم يبرر ويحلل لنفسة الغلط  وسرقة واكل اموال الغير بس مهما برر لنفسة الغلط فى يوم من الايام هيقف ادام الى خلقة يوم الحساب ؟؟؟؟
اما بالنسبى للاخ الكريم اللى قال ان عمة رحمه الله اشترى فيلا من هذه الفيلات ، حاليا تباع بأكثر من 10 مليون جنيه .. فهل يصح أن يرجع الماللك الذى باع عام 1968 على المشترى ويطالبه بالفرق 
دة عقد ملكية انتقل بية ملكية الفيلا من البايع الى المشترى الى هو عمك .
انما الاخ  الكريم كاتب   كاتب العلاقة الايجارية . 
وهو من امتى الايجار اتحول ملكية ؟؟؟؟؟
سهل قوى ان انحنا نفرق بين الملكية والايجار .
والحقيقة ان قانون الايجار القديم للاسف تعتبر ماساة وكارثة وقوانين غير انسانية وفى يوم من الايام هتتغير هتتغير والحق لابد هيرجع لاصحابة لان كل واحد اولى بشقائة وتعبة وحقة 
وبالطبع العقود القديمة مخالفة للشريعة الاسلامية وشرع اللة سبحانة وتعالى لانها قوانين مدمرة وهية سبب ازمة الاسكان فى مصر لان الكل امتنع عن الاستثمار فى قطاع الاسكان يعنى قوانين بتحارب  فطرة الانسان فى التعمير لانى مش ممكن ابنى واعمر وغيرى يجى ويحرمنى من ثمرة تعبى .
[COLOR="black"][SIZE="5"]
وبعدين يرضة يعنى اية العلاقة هتتحل بعد 30 سنة يعنى يفضل الظلم واقع  على ملاك العقارات القديمة لمدة 30 سنة كلام غير منطقى وغير مقبول وغير معقول فية ظلم ولازم ولابد انة بترفع عن كاهل الملاك وبعدين الاخ الكريم الى بيقول 30 سنة لا ممكن تبقى اكتر ممكن تبقى 60 سنة يعنى لو المستاجر خلف دلوقتى ابنة بالطبع هيمتدلة عقد الايجار يعنى ممكن يمتد لــــ 60 سنة تانية يعنى تهريج واستمرار لاكل اموال الغير بالباطل

----------


## r_mohamed1

lوفى جميع الأحوال فالمحكمة الدستورية قررت عدم توريث الإيجارات القديمة إلا لأبناء المستأجر الأصلى المقيمين معه .. أى أن المشكلة سوف يتم حلها آليا فى وقت لن يزيد عن 30 عاما ..

حضرتك المحكمة الدستورية حكمت بعدم احقية توريث عقود الايجار وحضرتك راجع الحكم  الصادر فى القضية رقم 44 لسنة 17 قضائية دستورية بجلسة 22/2/1977 والتى قضت بعدم دستورية الفقرة الثانية من المادة 29 من قانون ايجار الاماكن رقم 49 لسنة 1977 
 انما الى حصل بعد كدة انة النص المطعون علية بعدم الدستورية حصلة تعديل عشان مسلسل استمرار اكل اموال المالك بالباطل يستمر

----------


## atefhelal

*الظاهر إننى إتكلمت فى المداخلة السابقة بالصينى ، هحاول على قد مقدر أكلم بطريقة بسيطة  وبالعربى :*

*قلت أن هناك من أصحاب البيوت القديمة مظلومين لأنهم أجرو بقانون وجات الثورة فرضت عليهم قانون آخر وفرضت عليهم تخفيض الإيجارات ، وبلاش نلعب لعبة الشرع والفتاوى .. لأن من السهل فى هذه الأيام وفى أى أيام إخراج أو استخراج فتاوى  شرعية أو قانونية تبرر تصرفات الحاكم والنظام ...* 

*وفى ظل القانون الحالى .. إن أراد مالك أن يؤجر وحدة سكنية يملكها بإيجار شهرى ثابت مدى حياة المستأجر وأولاده من بعده .. هل هذا يخالف القانون الحالى الذى يقول أن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين .. طبعا مش هيخالف  .. ده حصل بالنسبة لقطاع كبير من الملاك بنوا فى الستينيات والسبعينيات وبداية الثمانينيا ت فى ظل قانون ونظام وعرف يقول بالإيجار الثابت مدى حياة المستأجر وورثته من بعده ، وارتضى الملاك بذلك وكانوا يبوسون أقدام المستأجرين ..*

*الموضوع مش بسيط ومعقد جدا لأنه يتعلق بملايين الملايين من البشر وأن السكن من السكينة ، مش محل تجارى أو مشروع استثمارى للساكن ، أو أرض زراعية يختلف سعر محصولها من عام لآخر ..* 

*ومع ذلك وفى ظل القانون الجديد ، حيث قالوا أنه سوف يحل مشكلة الإسكان ويشجع الإستثمار فى مجاله ، نجد أن أغلب شباب مصر يعيش أزمة رهيبة قاسية وتزايدت واستفحلت نسبة العنوسة بينهم بسبب العجز عن إيجاد سكن مناسب أو حتى غير مناسب .. وهذه الأزمة هى أزمة نظام وأزمة أخلاق وأزمة تخلف وانهيار إقتصادى .. وهناك  وحدات سكنية شاغرة يسكنها الأشباح تزيد عن 65&#37; من إجمالى الوحدات السكنية بالمبانى التى تم بناؤها منذ نهاية التسعينيات وحتى الآن  ، بسبب اشتعال أسعار مواد البناء والمضاربة على أسعار الأراضى وجشع الملاك والتسرع فى الإنتقال إلى نظام آليات السوق دون استعداد له ودون وجود ضوابط بالنسبة للإحتكار والإغراق فى مجال المنافسة الحرة ..* 

*وعلى فكرة أنا أناقش بطريقة موضوعية لأنى لا أسكن فى ملك غيرى ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*آخر**عمود**قراء يقترحون حلولا للمشكلة*
*إبراهيم سعدة**أخبار اليوم العدد* 3306 / السبت 15 مارس 2008 

*المشكلة المزمنة بين المالك والمستأجر بالنسبة للعقاراتالقديمة لا تزال قائمة. وسمعنا أن وزارة الإسكان تقدمت بمشروع قانون البناء الموحدأملا منها في إعادة تنظيم العلاقة بين الملاك والمستأجرين بعد ترقب وانتظار لعقودعديدة ماضية!لقد سبق أن أفسحت مساحة 'آخر عمود' خلال الأيام السابقة لنشر وجهةنظر ملاك العقارات القديمة، ووجهة نظر مستأجري شققها، وفي انتظار رد وزارة الإسكانأملا في إنهاء هذه المشكلة.. بما يرضي الطرفين. وبدلا من تلقي رد الوزارة.. تلقيتالمزيد من رسائل القراء الذين انقسموا بين مؤيدي وجهة نظر الملاك وضد وجهة نظرالمستأجرين، وبين مؤيدي وجهة نظر المستأجرين ومعارضي وجهة نظر الملاك. ولفت نظريالعديد من القراء الذين لم يكتفوا بتأييد هؤلاء ومعارضة أولئك، وإنما حرصوا عليإبداء رأيهم وطرح اقتراحاتهم من أجل إيجاد الحل العادل من وجهة نظرهم لإنهاءالمشكلة وإرضاء الطرفين: المالك والمستأجر.الرسالة الأولي تلقيتها من الدكتورجوزيف أندراوس جاء فيها:
(بشأن المشكلة المزمنة بين ملاك العمارات القديمةومستأجري شققها أري أن لها وجهين مختلفين تماما عن بعضهما: وجه قبيح لمستأجر مستغلوفر له القانون حق الابتزاز عن طريق منحه عقد إيجار شقة هو في غير حاجة لها، فحبسهاعن مالكها وأغلقها وانتقل للعيش في شقة جديدة. وبدلا من أن يترك الشقة لأصحابهاويرحل كما يقضي شرع الله يدفعه شيطانه وجشعه لمحاولة ابتزازهم بالحصول منهم علي خلورجل مقابل تحرير الشقة، أو شرائها منهم بنصف ثمنها.
هذا الوجه القبيح للمشكلةيجب أن نتفق جميعا علي بشاعة قبحه ويجب علي أجهزتنا التشريعية وبأسرع ما يمكن أنتسن القوانين الرادعة التي تحرر هذه الشقق المحبوسة من سطوة هؤلاء المستأجرين غيرالمقيمين فيها، خاصة أن البيانات التي تعلن بين وقت وآخر عن أعداد الشقق المغلقةتتجاوز عشرات الألوف وهي من الممكن أن تساهم إلي حد كبير في حل أزمة الإسكان وانعاشالاقتصاد.
أما الوجه المشرق والمضيء للمشكلة، ويمثله المستأجرون الشرفاء، فقددافعت عنهم خير دفاع القارئة 'رنا رفعت' ولها الحق كل الحق في ذلك، فهي وجوه آبائناوأمهاتنا بعد أن يشيبوا وتضيق أنفاسهم وأرزاقهم بعد إحالتهم للمعاش وتنحني ظهورهموتهاجمهم الأمراض ويصبحوا غير قادرين وغير مؤهلين لمواجهة أي متاعب إضافية تقتحمعليهم شيخوختهم خلف جدران شقة احتموا بإيجارها البسيط ضد غلاء طال كل شيء فأصبحتلهم الستر والأمان. إن السلام الاجتماعي يتطلب توفير العدل للمالك والمستأجر معالأن كليهما مواطن له حقوق يكفلها الدستور، ويكفلها قبل الدستور شرع الله). / دكتور جوزيف أمين أندراوس

قائلا:
(لي ملاحظات علي موضوع إيجارات المساكن القديمة، قد تكون مقدمة لحل هذهالمشكلة وتتمثل في الآتي:

* أن تكون الشقة المستأجرة يشغلها حاليا المستأجرالأصلي أو زوجته أو أبناؤه القصر أو البنت غير المتزوجة، في هذه الحالة لا يحقالمطالبة بأي زيادة في الإيجار لأن القاعدة أن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، علي أن يكونشاغل الشقة هو من قام بالتوقيع علي العقد وليس بأي طريقة أخري مثل امتداد عقدالإيجار، أو وضع اليد.. وغيرهما.

* في حال وفاة المستأجر أو تركه الشقة يطبقالنظام التالي وهو أقرب إلي نظام المعاشات، بمعني: أن تظل القيمة الإيجارية كما هيبدون أي زيادات في حال وجود المستأجر الأصلي وزوجته وأبنائه.
* في حال زواج أحدالأبناء واستمرار الإقامة مع الأب تزيد القيمة الإيجارية بنسبة تساوي المثل في نفسالمنطقة،بنسبة الولد إلي عدد الأبناء أي إذا كان للأب 5أبناء يصبح إيجار الشقة 20 %من المثل « الإيجار القديم. فإذا كان مثلا إيجار الشقة عشرة جنيهات ومثلها اليومإيجارها 500 جنيه يصبح إيجار الشقة في حال زواج الابن 110جنيهات.
* في حال زواجالأم بعد وفاة الزوج وكان لها أبناء يطبق النظام السابق، أو دفع إيجار المثل أو فسخالعقد.

* في حال وجود ابن واحد يظل بالشقة بنفس الإيجار حتي التحاقه بعمل أوزواجه فيخيٌر بدفع إيجار المثل أو ترك الشقة علي أن يكون إيجارا محدد المدة. وفيهذه الحالة لا يتم تطبيق هذا البند فورا وإنما يمنح فترة انتقالية لسنة أو سنتينمثلا.
* أري العودة إلي القانون القديم الخاص بعدم حيازة المستأجر لأكثر من شقةسكنية مؤجرة في المدينة الواحدة، أما إذا كانت للعمل مكتب أو عيادة أو لظرف خاصكزواج ثان مثلا فعليه في هذه الحالة أن يخيٌر بين ترك الشقة الأقدم أو دفع إيجارالمثل لها.وعلي المالك والمستأجر أن يتذكرا أن الأول المالك عندما بني أو اشتريالعقار كان غرضه أن يتكسب منه مثل أي مشروع تجاري وأن الثاني المستأجر استفاد منالشقة ذات الإيجار الثابت ولم يشكل له عبئا منعه من تربية أولاده وتعليمهم وشراءشقق وسيارات لهم!ويختتم صاحب الرسالة بتنبيهنا إلي أنه شخصيا ورث عن والدهعقارا من أربعة طوابق وثماني شقق ولا توجد بها شقة خالية ليتزوج فيها واضطر إلياستئجار شقة إيجارها الشهري 280جنيها بعقد مؤقت رغم أن هناك ثلاثة مستأجرين فيعمارته ماتوا وتزوج أولادهم وأقاموا في الشقق وقيمة إيجار الشقة الواحدة 3جنيهاتو 4جنيهات)! / عصام سليمان


*******

ومن السيدة/ ميرفت خضر مصرية مقيمة في الكويت تلقيت رسالة تقترح فيها حلا قد يرضيالمالك والمستأجر:
( مشاركة برأيي في قضية الإيجارات القديمة أقول إن والدتيتمتلك عمارة تدر عليها دخلا شهريا في حدود المائة جنيه. وكما تعلم فإن الشققالقديمة تتميٌز باتساع مساحاتها، والملاحظ أن معظم سكانها حاليا إما الزوج والزوجةوحدهما أو أحدهما فقط، أو تترك مغلقة لا يسكنها أحد حيث يقيم الابن أو البنت في شقةأو مدينة أخري.
بالنسبة لهذه الحالات فإني أقترح حلا عادلا للطرفين الملاكوالمستأجرين، ويتلخص في أن تقسٌم الشقة الواحدة إلي شقتين. وفي استطاعة أي مهندسمعماري أن يحسن تقسيم الشقة لتصبح اثنتين منفصلتين تماما، ومستقلتين بمنافعهماوالباب الخاص بكل واحدة منهما. وبالطبع تكون تكلفة ذلك علي حساب المستأجر الجديد،وعليه أيضا أن يدفع مبلغا ينص عليه للمستأجر القديم لإعادة تجديد وتأثيث شقته التيفقدت نصف أو ربع حجراتها.أتصوٌر أن هذا هو العدل للمالك الذي لا يحصل علي حقه،وللمستأجر الذي لا يستطيع أن يتحمل زيادة قيمة إيجار شقته). / ميرفت خضر


***
أما الرسالة الرابعة فقد بعث بها مالك عقار قديم السيد/ حسنسعد يطالب الحكومة فيها بتشجيع المستثمرين علي بناء العمارات السكنية التي تؤجرشققها ولا تباع، لحل أزمة العرسان الجدد لكنه لا ينسي في الوقت نفسه المطالبةبإنهاء الأزمة القائمة والمزمنة بين ملاك ومستأجري العقارات القديمة. يقولالقاريء:
(ازدادت المرارة في قلوب أصحاب العقارات القديمة الخاضعين لقوانينالإسكان الصادرة في الستينيات والسبعينيات ثم توجت بقوانين عام 1981 المنظمة كماقيل للعلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر، والتي منحت المستأجر كل شيء، وحرمت المالك من أيشيء! منحت المستأجر الحق في توريث أهله من بعده ما لايملكه، كما منحت المالك فيالوقت نفسه أن يورث أولاده حق الرعاية والعناية بالمستأجر مقابل حفنة الجنيهات التييدفعها شهريا إيجارا لشقته!إن هذه القوانين لم توتر العلاقة بين المالكوالمستأجر، فقط، وإنما تسببت أيضا في إحجام المستثمرين عن مجال بناء العماراتالسكنية وتأجيرها للمواطنين، واللجوء إلي نظام التمليك الذي تسبب بدوره في إرهاق كلأسرة مصرية يريد ابنها أو ابنتها الزواج فتصدم أو علي الأصح تعجز عن دفع الأرقامالفلكية المطلوبة للتمليك! ليس هذا فقط.. بل أدت هذه المشكلة الأزلية إلي ظهور طبقةمن مستثمري البناء يستهدف أعضاؤها المكسب السريع دون الالتزام بشروط وقواعد البناءالسليم والإسراع في التخلص من الشقق بالبيع، ولا شأن لهم بعد ذلك بما يعانيهأصحابها من تداعيات الغش والإهمال!
في عام 1996 صدر قانون جديد، نجح جزئيا فيتشجيع بعض المستثمرين علي اقتحام مجال تشييد العمارات السكنية وتأجير شققهاللمواطنين. وبدأنا نري هنا وهناك لافتات تعلن عن وجود 'شقة للإيجار'.. بشروط وأرقاملا علاقة لها بشروط وأرقام القوانين القديمة، وأصبحنا نسمع عن شقق تؤجر الواحدةمنها بمئات الجنيهات، وفيلات في المدن الجديدة يؤجرها أصحابها بآلاف الجنيهات شهرياولمدة سنة فقط ثم ترتفع قيمة الإيجار 10أو20 % لمن يحتاجها! القانون الجديد حلمشكلة المستأجر الغني والمالك الأكثر غني، لكنه أي هذا القانون لم يمس، من بعيد أوقريب، العلاقة المتوترة والأزلية والأبدية بين ملاك العقارات القديمة ومستأجري شققها ) / حسن سعد



***
كانت هذه نماذج من اقتراحات القراء لإنهاء المشكلة الحالية بينملاك العمارات القديمة ومستأجري شققها، ومن حق هؤلاء القراء أن يسمعوا ردا عليمقترحاتهم من وزارة الإسكان باعتبارها معنية وشديدة الاهتمام بإيجاد حل لمشكلة تخطيعمرها نصف قرن من الزمان.
*

----------


## atefhelal

*خبراء الإسكان والقانون:*  
*تعديل القانون مطلب عاجل* 
*جريدة الوفد عدد 31/3/2008*  
خبراء الاسكان والقانون اكدوا ان هناك حاجة ملحة لتعديل قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر، لما فيه من ظلم للملاك، الذي اضيروا بخسائر كبيرة علي مدار اكثر من 40 عاما، فهذا التعديل من شأنه تحسين العلاقة بين الطرفين، والحفاظ علي الثروة العقارية. فعندما تمت تعديلات علي الايجارات في القانون عام 1996 تسبب هذا القانون في إحداث أزمة جديدة في الاسكان، حيث ترتب عليه تشريد عدد كبير من الاسر، فضلا عن المغالاة في قيمة الايجارات بما لا يتلاءم مع الدخل، فلجأ عدد كبير من المستأجرين الي القضاء للفصل في النزاع مع الملاك، إلا أن القانون جاء علي حساب المستأجر.

الدكتور محمد سامح ـ وكيل لجنة الاسكان بمجلس الشوري ـ قال: يجب ان يتم تعديل قانون الايجارات القديم، وذلك لأن بقاء الوضع علي هو عليه، أدي لإحجام قطاع عريض عن البناء لأن ثبات القيمة الايجارية وقوانين الايجار القديم ظالمة، بالنسبة لملاك هذه العقارات التي اصبحت معرضة للانهيار، ويحجم اصحابها عن اصلاحها نظرا للعائد البسيط منها، فتلك الايجارات عقدت منذ اكثر من 40 عاما، ولا تواكب ارتفاعات الاسعار المتتالية، فلا يعقل ان يدفع مستأجر في ايجار شقة بمساحة كبيرة 3 جنيهات شهريا مثلا، فهذا يعد خسارة للمالك.

وقد صدر قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر عام 1960 واشترط علي الملاك عدم رفع الايجار، فتراجع عدد كبير منهم عن بناء العقارات مما احدث ازمة في الاسكان مع وجود زيادة مليون وربع المليون مواطن سنويا، في الوقت الذي لا تبني فيه الحكومة سوي ما بين 30 و40 ألف وحدة سكنية كل عام، وازدادت مع برنامج الرئيس الانتخابي، إلي 85 ألف وحدة سنويا، لذا يجب تعديل قانون الايجارات القديمة، ليتلاءم مع الوضع الحالي، لان المستأجر اخذ اكثر من حقه، علي مدار 45 عاما ماضية، ويجب ان يراعي محدودي الدخل في هذه الزيادة وان تكون تدريجية، بواقع 10% سنويا، علي سبيل المثال، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار التفرقة بين المناطق الفقيرة والمناطق الراقية.
لذلك اقترح ـ والكلام للدكتور محمد سامح ـ ان ترفع القيمة الايجارية بمجرد وفاة المستأجر الأصلي، وعلي الورثة تحمل زيادة الايجار، ولكن بقدر مناسب.
أما بالنسبة لقانون الايجار الجديد، فقد جعل المستأجر في حيرة من أمره، خاصة ان المالك عندما يتمسك بحقه يصبح مصير المستأجر الطرد بمجرد انتهاء مدة العقد، وهنا يجب إصدار قانون يجبر المالك علي تجديد العقد مع رفع القيمة الايجارية بنسب بسيطة، حفاظا علي حقوق المواطنين البسطاء.
الدكتور عادل عبدالرحمن ـ أستاذ القانون المدني بكلية الحقوق بجامعة الزقازيق ـ قال: هناك تحفظات عديدة علي قانون الايجارات الجديد الذي صدر في عام ،1996 فقد ادخل العلاقة الايجارية في العرض والطلب بالسوق، فارتفعت اسعار الايجارات بطريقة لا تتلاءم مع محدودي الدخل، فنتج عنه عدم وجود توازن اجتماعي، في الوقت الذي ما زالت فيه الدخول منخفضة ومتدنية، فالشباب ومحدودو الدخل هم اكثر من يقبلون علي الايجار الجديد، لكن هناك مغالاة في اسعارها في المناطق الشعبية والاحياء المتوسطة، فقانون الايجارات الجديد يحتاج لإعادة نظر، فعلي الرغم من كونه قد حل ازمة، إلا أنه تسبب في إحداث أزمة أخري، خاصة ان المالك يشترط تحديد مدة قصيرة للعقد، وأغلبها لا تزيد علي 5 سنوات.

وأضاف: عاصرت العديد من المشكلات الخاصة بقانون الايجار الجديد من واقع عملي، حيث قام مجموعة من الشباب باستئجار شقق، إيجار جديد في مدينة الزقازيق وتم استلامها بدون تشطيب حيث تم الاتفاق علي دفع مبلغ 5 آلاف جنيه رسوم تأمين وايجار 450 جنيها شهريا، وقام هؤلاء الشباب بتشطيبها، وبعد المدة فوجئوا بالمالك يطالبهم بإخلاء الشقق نهائيا، أو رفع القيمة الايجارية بمقدار 30%، كما ارسل اليهم إنذارات بالاخلاء، وهذا يعد من وسائل النصب والاستغلال، وقد حاولنا ايجاد أي ثغرات في القانون لحماية المستأجر، إلا أن الامر كله كان في صالح المالك طبقا لبنود العقد ليدخل المستأجر في دوامة جديدة من المشاكل، وهنا يجب إعادة النظر من جديد في الصياغة الايجارية لأن القانون في مصلحة المالك فقط، الذي يتمسك دائما بحقه، وان يتم إصدار قانون يجبر المالك علي تجديد العقد مع رفع القيمة الايجارية بقدر ملائم، لأن خيوط العلاقة الاجتماعية اصبحت سيئة، فهناك عشوائية قانونية، خاصة وان اغلب السكان موظفون ويعانون من انخفاض الدخل.
محمد الحلو ـ محام بالمركز المصري لحقوق السكن ـ أكد: العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر في القانون الجديد أتاحت للمالك الحق في طرد المستأجر، إذا أخل بشروط العقد، أو في حالة انتهاء مدة الايجار، التي يتم تحديدها من قبل الطرفين وهذا التشريع قد تم وضعه لمراعاة مصالح الملاك فقط، دون الاهتمام بأن طبقة كبيرة من محدودي الدخل، ستقبل علي هذا النوع الجديد من الايجارات، نظرا لعدم قدرتها علي شراء أية وحدات عن طريق التمليك، فهذا النوع من الايجار يفتقد فيه المستأجر الشعور بالأمان، بل ويصبح مهددا بالطرد في اي وقت، دون ان يجد من يحميه، فيتشرد عدد كبير من الشباب وحديثي الزواج، ليجدوا أنفسهم يعيشون في الشارع، فغالبا ما تكون مدة الايجار 5 سنوات، وبعد مرور عامين تقريبا، يبدأ المستأجر في البحث عن مكان آخر، لينتقل إليه مع أسرته، في هذا الوقت الذي يستغل فيه الملاك الفرصة، ويقومون برفع اسعار الايجار بالاجبار، وقد اتاح القانون للمالك طرد المستأجر، دون اللجوء الي المحكمة، لذا فإن قانون الايجار الجديد يحتاج الي إعادة النظر، وتنظيم العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر.

******
الشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان 

صياغة قانون إيجارات المساكن القديمة

7/4/2005 
*يعلن "المركز المصري لحقوق السكن" عن انتهائه من صياغة مشروع قانون إيجارات المساكن القديمة والذي شارك في إعداده نخبة من الخبراء القانونيين المهتمين بمجال الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، بالإضافة للوحدة القانونية بالمركز ، وقد جاء المشروع المقترح كنتيجة لخطة المركز في مواجهة السياسات والمشاريع التي تعمق من أزمة الإسكان بمصر .*

*وكان المركز قد رصد توجهات الحكومة لإصدار قانون للمساكن التي مازالت خاضعة لقوانين الإيجار الخاصة ، 49 لسنة 77 ، 136 لسنة 81، وقد بادر منذ ثلاث سنوات بعقد ورشة عمل حول هذا الموضوع بحضور عدد من خبراء الإسكان و أساتذة الاجتماع الذين أكدوا إن الأفكار المطروحة لتحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر في المساكن القديمة والتي تسكن بها 18 مليون أسرة سوف تؤدى في حالة تطبيقها إلى كارثة اجتماعية .*

*وقد وضع المركز على عاتقه إعداد مشروع قانون لهذة المساكن يوازن بين حقوق المستأجرين والملاك وفى نفس الوقت يراعى التطورات التي طرأت على المجتمع المصري خلال السنوات الماضية وخاصة في مجال السكن . وأيضا يضيف أفكارا تشريعية جديدة تتسق مع ضرورات هذة الموازنة حلاً لإشكاليات الأجرة المستمرة وتتسق أيضاً مع ما توجبه المواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان ومعايير الأمم المتحدة في هذا الشأن .*

*ويعمل المركز الآن على الإعداد النهائي للمشروع بالإضافة إلى مقدمة نظرية ليصدر كاملاً في نهاية شهر أبريل الحالي ليطرح على جميع الفعاليات .*

*(المفروض أن الإعداد النهائى للمشروع إنتهى منذ عام ولم يتسنى لى الحصول عليه )*

----------


## r_mohamed1

حضرتك المشكلة مش انك كتبت بالصينى او الهندى حضرتك مش عارف الفرق بين حقوق الملكية والايجار بس دة شىء  ممكن تداركة والموضوع فى غاية البساطة حضرتك تروح كلية الحقوق الموجودة فى الاقليم الى انت ساكن فية وتسال طالب فى اولى حقوق وهو هيعرف حضرتك اية الفرق بين الملكية والايجار .
اما بالنسبة  ان ان حضرتك فرقت بين ملاك ماقبل الثورة وملاك مابعد الثورة طبعا هو فى فرق بين الاتنين 
ملاك ماقبل الثورة اتسرقوا عينى عينك وملاك مابعد الثورة اتسرقو بالقانون .
اما ان القانون الاستثنائى لايخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين فهو فعلا لايخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين لا ن لا توجد بة اجرة اتفاقية والاف  العقود ابرمت بين طرفى العلاقة ولم يعتد بالاجرة الاتفاقية المكتوبة بين طرفى العلاقة الايجارية بل بالاجرة القانونية 
مثلا  عقد ايجار ابرم بين طرفى العلاقة   وقد تم الاتفاق فى العقد على ان الاجرة  مائة جنية وتم التراضى والاتفاق  بين طرفين العقد  ثم يذهب المستاجر الى لجان تقدير  الاجرة والتى تخفض الايجار مثلا الى عشرة جنيهات تصبح هية الاجرة الواجبة الدفع وذلك ماكان يحدث فى ظل القانونين الاستثنايئة سواء فى الستينات او السبيعينات  وبداية الثمانينيا ت .
اذن هذة علاقة لاتخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين لعدم وجود الاجرة التفاقية 
العقود التى تخضع لمبد سلطان الارادة والعقد شريعة المتعاقدين هية العقود التى ابرمت فى ظل القانون المدنى اما كافة العقود التى ابرمت فى ظل القانون الاستثنائى هية عقود بين المشرع والمستاجر لعدم اعمال نصوص القانون المدنى .
وفعلا لم يخطىء كاتب الموضوع عندما قال انة يوجد شيزوفيرينيا حادة هية مش شيزوفيرينيا حادة دة هية المادة الخام للشيزوفيرينيا يعنى ازاى بطالبو بالغاء كافة قوانين الطوارىء وفى نفس الوقت بدافعو دفاع مستميت عن قانون ايجار  اسثنائى هو اخ شقيق فى الوضع القانونى لقانون الطوارىء  ازاى مضايقين من مسلسل توريث الحكم ومش عايزين الرئيس يورث ابنة وانتو بتورثو حقوق مش حقوقكم واملاك مش املاكم؟؟؟؟؟؟.

----------


## r_mohamed1

وبما ان حضرتك نقلت كافة صفحات الانترنت نقل مباشر اسمحلى انى انقل بعض من معاناة والماساة الى بيعشها ملاك قوانين الايجار الاسثنائى .
المعاناة الاولى :ـ
1-جمعية المظاليم لملاك المساكن القديمه أرغب فى اءنشاء تجمع أو جمعيه أو رابطه لملاك المساكن القديمه التى اضطهدتهم حكوماتنا المتتاليه وسلبتهم ما يملكون وأعطته لغيرهم دون سند أخلاقى ,حكومات أوجدت الظلم بتشريعات لامثيل لها فى أى دوله من دول العالم. ‏تدخلت‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏في‏ ‏العلاقة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏المالك‏ ‏والمستأجر‏ ‏حين‏ ‏أصدرت‏ ‏القانون‏ ‏رقم‏ 7‏لسنة‏ 1965 ‏والذي‏ ‏قرر‏ ‏تخفيض‏ ‏القيمة‏ ‏الإيجارية‏ ‏بواقع‏ 35%, ‏ثم‏ ‏أصدرت‏ ‏القانون‏ ‏رقم‏ 49 ‏لسنة‏ 1977 ‏مقررا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتولى‏ ‏تحديد‏ ‏القيمة‏ ‏الإيجارية‏ ‏لجان‏ ‏يصدر‏ ‏بتشكيلها‏ ‏قرار‏ ‏من‏ ‏المحافظ‏ ‏المختص‏-‏اصطلح‏ ‏على‏ ‏تسميتها‏ ‏لجان‏ ‏الطعن‏-‏ويكون‏ ‏حكمها‏ ‏نهائيا‏ ‏غير‏ ‏قابل‏ ‏للطعن‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏بأي‏ ‏وجه‏ ‏من‏ ‏أوجه‏ ‏الطعن‏.‏ ثم‏ ‏عادت‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏لتصدر‏ ‏القانون‏ ‏رقم‏ 49 ‏لسنة‏ 1979 ‏الذي‏ ‏ينص‏ ‏على‏ ‏استمرار‏ ‏العلاقة‏ ‏الإيجارية‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏وفاة‏ ‏المستأجر‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تركه‏ ‏العين‏ ‏المؤجرة‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏بقيت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أولاده‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أي‏ ‏من‏ ‏والديه‏ ‏أي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تكتف‏ ‏بفرض‏ ‏سطوتها‏ ‏على‏ ‏القيمة‏ ‏الإيجارية‏ ‏تخفيضا‏ ‏وتجميدا‏ ‏بل‏ ‏أمعنت‏ ‏في‏ ‏التدخل‏ ‏انحيازا‏ ‏إلى‏ ‏المستأجر‏ ‏باعتباره‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏على‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المالك‏ ‏باعتبار‏ ‏المستغل‏ ‏وقامت‏ ‏بتوريث‏ ‏عقد‏ ‏الإيجار‏ ‏إلى‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏والأبناء‏ ‏والوالدين‏. إننا‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏ظاهرة‏ ‏تكاد‏ ‏تنفرد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏بين‏ ‏سائر‏ ‏دول‏ ‏العالم‏, ‏فلم‏ ‏نسمع‏ ‏مطلقا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أحكام‏ ‏سارية‏ ‏طوال‏ ‏أربعين‏ ‏عاما‏ ‏في‏ ‏أي‏ ‏بلد‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏تجمد‏ ‏القيمة‏ ‏الإيجارية‏ ‏وتصادر‏ ‏الملكية‏ ‏الفعلية‏ ‏لصالح‏ ‏المستأجر‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تحول‏ ‏عمليا‏ ‏إلى‏ ‏مالك‏ ‏فعلي‏ ‏للعين‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يستأجرها‏. ‏والأمثلة‏ ‏الرقمية‏ ‏للعائد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يحصل‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏مالك‏ ‏أي‏ ‏عمارة‏ ‏سكنية‏ ‏قديمة‏ ‏متوسطة‏ ‏الحجم‏ ‏نتيجة‏ ‏الجنيهات‏ ‏المعدودة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يدفعها‏ ‏المستأجرون‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏كارثة‏ ‏مؤلمة‏ ‏ومخجلة‏ ‏بجميع‏ ‏المقاييس‏. ‏فمع‏ ‏ارتفاع‏ ‏مستوى ‏ ‏المعيشة‏ ‏وتزايد‏ ‏معدلات‏ ‏المرتبات‏ ‏والأجور‏ ‏لا تزال‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏تناصر‏ ‏مستأجرين‏ ‏يتكسبون‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يتجاوز‏ ‏الألف‏ ‏جنيه‏ ‏شهريا‏ -‏سواء‏ ‏من‏ ‏مرتبات‏ ‏أو‏ ‏معاشات‏ ‏وتسمح‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏يدفعوا‏ ‏ما يقل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏جنيهات‏ ‏شهريا‏ ‏إيجارا‏ ‏لمساكنهم‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يستمتعون‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏سبل‏ ‏الاستقرار‏, ‏في‏ ‏مقابل‏ ‏ملاك‏ ‏يجمعون‏ ‏من‏ ‏العمارة‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏مبالغ‏ ‏مهينة‏ ‏مذلة‏ ‏لا تكفي‏ ‏لسد‏ ‏عوزهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏ضرورات‏ ‏الحياة‏.‏ وهل‏ ‏ارتضت‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏على‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏المعاملة‏ ‏القاسية؟ إننا‏ ‏نجدها‏ ‏لا تتوقف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏رفع‏ ‏قيمة‏ ‏خدمات‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏والكهرباء‏ ‏والتليفونات‏ ‏والمواصلات‏ ‏والوقود‏ ‏مهما‏ ‏تشدقت‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏القيم‏ ‏مدعومة‏,‏ ولكنها‏ ‏على‏ ‏الجانب‏ ‏الآخر‏, ‏أصدرت‏ ‏حكما‏ ‏أبديا‏ ‏على ‏ملاك‏ ‏المساكن‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتولوا‏ ‏رغما‏ ‏عنهم‏ ‏دعم‏ ‏القيمة‏ ‏الإيجارية‏ ‏لمستأجرين‏ ‏غير‏ ‏محتاجين‏ ‏لذلك‏ ‏الدعم‏ ‏عمليا‏ ان لهذا الوضع الغريب والشاز آثار سلبيه لا تعد ولا تحصى وهنالك مئات القصص والحكايات والمآسى التى تدمى القلوب أزكر منها على سبيل المثال مايلى: لدينا بمنزلنا مستأجر بنى له بيتآ أنيقآ وانتقل اليه وترك لنا أخيه ووالدته بالشقه التى استأجرها فى نهاية السبعينات بخمسة عشرجنيه(ايجارها اليوم400جنيه)مع العلم بأنه يحتفظ بشقه آخرى بفس الشارع الذى نقيم به مغلقه منذ مايزيد على 15عام وابن مالك العقار لايجد شقه يتزوج بها وعرض عليه10000جنيه لكى يتنازل عنها قطلب30000جنيه. واخر بنى منزلآ جديدآ كتبه باسم زوجته احتيالآ وانتقل اليه وقام بانذارنا منذ فتره بأنه سيحول الشقه المستأجره لدينا الى مكتب محاماه وعندما سألناه كم تريد للتنازل عن الشقه قال بمنتهى البجاحه40000جنيه مع أنه بقى بها30عام دفع خلالهم3500جنيه...............هذه عينه بسيطه من مستأجرين ناصرتهم الدوله وحولتهم لملاك فعليين ...أعرف منازل عديده لايكفى ايجارها الشهرى لشراء كيلو من اللحم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! أى دين أو شرع أو منطق أو قانون يسمح بهذا اذا كان تشريع وتقنين وضع كهذا كان خطيئه فان استمراره كما هو منذ عقود يعتبر جريمه.

المعاناة الثانية :ـ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم رسالة الىالأستاذ الدكتور شيخ الازهر !!!!!!!!!! ابعث إليك برسالة عامة خاصة بمجتمع أصبح فيه كل فرد يريد أن يأكل لحم أخيه دون وازع من ضمير أو أخلاق كيف ينام كل مصري مسلما كان أم مسيحيا وقد أكل أموال غيره بالباطل وهو قرير العين مرتاح الضمير كيف لحاكم يرى رعيته وقد استمرأت أكل الحقوق فيما بينها وأفتت بان أكل أموال الناس بالباطل حلال لان قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر أباح للمستأجر أن يأكل أموال المالك بالباطل لماذا ينشغل المفتى الموقر بالأمور الفرعية ولا ينشغل بمن يأكلون أموال غيرهم بالباطل باسم القانون يا سيدي الفاضل كيف تظل إيجارات المساكن القديمة ثابتة بحيث لا تتعدى قيمة إيجار الشقة ثمن سندوتش طعمية والساكن يمتلك من السيارات الكثير ويقوم بتركيب المكيفات المركزية ويمتلك أبناؤه السيارات الحديثة والتليفون المحمول في الوقت الذي لا يستطيع مالك ألعماره شراء الدواء لنفسه أو أولاده أين الضمير الحي والقانون العادل والحاكم المستنير والدعاة ورجال الدين ألا ترى أن ما يجرى في مصر هو قهر المصريين بعضهم لبعض بالباطل حتى أصبحوا كقوم عاد وثمود ولوط كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه !!!!!!!!! إذا كان الجميع استراح لهذا الوضع البائس إما لمصلحة شخصية أو تجنبا لوجع الدماغ فهل لنا بعد المفتى او شيخ الأزهر من يصدع بكلمة الحق ويبين الحلال والحرام فيها ألا نطمع في أن نسمع فتوى تحرم حصول الساكن على نصف قيمة الوحدة السكنية من المالك أو في بعض الأحيان قيمة وحدة مماثلة من المالك لكي يتركها له رغم انه لا يقيم فيها ولا يحتاج إليها وإنما ورث إيجارها البخس من المرحوم والده ألا نطمع أن يصدر شيخ الأزهر فتوى تحرم أكل أموال الناس بالباطل وبخس الناس أشياءهم وحرمة تحديد إيجارات المساكن بابخس ألاثمان الى متى يصمت رجال الدين عن قول الحق ولا يصدعون به أرجو أن تفسروا لنا قول الله تعالى((ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وانتم تعلمون) صدق الله العظيم وقوله تعالى (ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون,ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون ليوم عظيم) صدق الله العظيم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

المعاناة الثالثة :ـ
قل لي بالله من هو الظالم الذي وضع قانونا يشرع للناس أكل أموالهم بينهم بالباطل والا يعلم انه سوف يحاسب يوم القيامة لياخذ كل ذى حق حقه إذا كان القانون يمنعني من أن احصل على شقة في منزل ملكي ليسكن فيها ابني بينما يعطى الحق للغريب أن يغلق الشقة التي ورثها عن أبيه بإيجار خمسة جنيهات ولا يحتاج إليها إذا كان الساكن يطلب منى مائتي ألف جنيه ليترك لي شقة هي في الأصل ملك لي ولم يدفع في إيجارها طيلة استغلاله لها أربعون عاما سوى ألفان وأربعمائة جنيه إذا كان القانون يلزمني بعمل صيانة بآلاف الجنيهات لمبنى دخله الشهري مائة جنيه وتقوم حكومته كل يوم يرفع الأسعار وتقول له أن الحل الأفضل هو زيادة الدخول بالله على عبقري الحكومة هذا أن يوضح لي كيف أزيد دخلي من هذا العقار كيف أستطيع أن أعيش بمائة جنيه شهريا وأعالج منهم وعلى أن ادعم المليونيرات الذين يقطنون منزلي أو يغلقون شققهم خالية لأنهم ورثوها عن إبائهم الموقرين أين العدل فى من خالف شرع الله وورث ممتلكات الناس لغيرهم بغير حق هل سمعت فى الدنيا او الدين من يرث ممتلكات غيره قانون يلزم الفقير الذي يموت جوعا بأن يدعم الغنى لقد هالني ما سمعته من السيد وزير الإسكان حينما يقول أن صوت الملاك الآن عالي وحتشوف لو طلع قانون جديد حيكون صوت السكان شكله إيه هي الحكاية بالصوت العالي ولا إيه ؟ أين الحكومة التي ترسى قواعد الحق والعدل وتعطى كل ذي حق حقه ألا يعلم أن صوت الملاك العالي ليس إلا أنين المقهورين وصرخات المحرومين التي سلبت بدون وجه حق رحمك الله يا عمر حكمت فعدلت فنمت يا عمر قال تعالى (ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون ألا يظن ألئك أنهم مبعوثون ليوم عظيم ) صدق الله العظيم كيف ترعى الحكومة الظلم وتقنن له .

المعاناة الرابعة :ـ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السيد رئيس الجمهورية الموقر تحية طيبة وبعد استحلفك بالله يا من يصلك خطابي هذا بالتفضل بتوصيله لسيادة الرئيس رغم اننى اعلم أن السيد الرئيس لا يستطيع الإطلاع على كل خطاب يرسل إليه إلا اننى اطمع أن يقرأه السيد الرئيس لأنه يتصل بشأن عام قد كتبناه من قلوبنا وكل ما خرج من القلب فهو يصل إلى القلب السيد الرئيس إلى من نشكو بعدك يا سيادة الرئيس ونحن نعلم بعدلك وإنصافك إننا نعرض عليك شكوانا حيث ضاعت حقوقنا التي منحنا الله إياها وأضاعها القانون الذي به يحكم بين الناس بالعدل حيث قال تعالى (وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل) صدق الله العظيم ولكن هل يرضيك يا سيادة الرئيس وأنت الحاكم العادل المنصف أن يظلم أفراد شعبك بعضهم بعضا باسم القانون الذي هو في النهاية يحكم باسمك وباسم شعبك والله إننا لنقوم الليل والنهار ندعوا الله أن ينتقم من كل من أصدر هذا القانون وصاغه وجعل الآخرين يأكلون أموالنا بالباطل إذ كيف بهم إذا وقفوا أمام الله يوم القيامة وطالبهم كل واحد منا بحقه الذي تسببوا في ضياعه وورّثوه لمن لا يستحق مخالفين شرع الله هل يرضيك يا سيادة الرئيس أن نضطر إلى بيع عقاراتنا ليهدمها المقاولون لأنها أصبحت لا جدوى منها وهل يرضيك أن تضيع ثروة مصر العقارية والتراثية والتي تقدر بمليارات الجنيهات تحت وطأة حاجة الملاك لقد أنصفت يا سيادة الرئيس ملاك الأراضي الزراعية فهل نطمع في أن تنظر إلى هذه القضية بما نعرفه عنك من عدل وإنصاف والله لقد وقفت أمام العمارة التي امتلكها والتي بنيت منذ خمسون عاما وحالتها العمرانية أفضل من أي عمارة حديثة وأتحسر على ما سيجرى فيها بعد أن تكاثر السماسرة والمقاولون علّى لشرائها لهدمها وإقامة برج مكانها بعد أن وصل إيجارها الشهري لعدد عشرون شقة ما هو مائة جنيه ونصف شققها مغلق لا يقطنه احد ومستأجريها جميعا من أثرى أثرياء مصر هل يرضيك أن يتناقص قيمة إيجار الشقة الشهري وكان خسة جنيهات عام 1960 أي ما يعادل ثمن خمسون كيلوجرام من اللحم إلى أن أصبح الآن اقل من ثمن سندوتش طعمية هل يرضيك ألا يجد أبناؤنا شقة يسكنون فيها بينما يمتلك سكان العمارة التي نملكها الأبراج والفلل ويغلقون شققهم التي ورثوا إيجارها عن آبائهم المحترمين ويطلبون منا مائتي ألف جنيه عن الشقة لكي يتركها لنا في حين أن اجمالى ما دفعه إيجارا طوال استغلاله لها أربعون عاما هو ألفين من الجنيهات ! سيدي الرئيس اعلم انك تهتم بالفقراء ولا تريد أن تضر بمحدودي الدخل ولكن تأكد يا سيادة الرئيس أن الوضع قد تغير تماما وأصبح الملاك اليوم هم في غالبيتهم إما من العجزة أو الورثة الفقراء الذين لا يستطيعون مجرد شراء الدواء لأنفسهم في الوقت الذي يمتلك فيه الساكن عدة سيارات فارهة هو وأبنائه ويركبون المكيفات في شققهم بينما الآخرون يغلقون شققهم التي أصبحت لا تليق بهم ويتركونها شاغرة ليس إلا لان قيمة إيجارها لا يساوى إلا قيمة جرنال أو مجلة أليس من الإنصاف أن ترفع المظالم وترد الحقوق إلى أصحابها وإذا لم ترد في عهدك المبارك النقي ففي عهد من سترد ؟ سيدي الرئيس إن تلاشى قيمة إيجارات المساكن هو بمثابة كارثة على اقتصاد مصر فلو أن خزينة الدولة حّصلت من الضرائب على إيجارات العقارات بأسعارها العادلة لو حررت العلاقة الإيجارية لارتفعت حصيلة هذه الضرائب إلى أكثر من مائتي مليار جنيه تتيح للدولة أن تعوض منها السكان المستحقين للدعم من واقع إقراراتهم الضريبية وفى نفس الوقت لزاد المعروض من الوحدات السكنية بمقدار ثلاثة ملايين شقة حسب الإحصاءات الرسمية وهى الوحدات التي أغلقها سكانها لعدم حاجتهم لها و لضآلة إيجارها الشهري سيدي الرئيس نستحلفك بالله أن تأمر المسئولين بدراسة هذه القضية ولتأمرهم بأن يتقوا الله لأنهم حتما واقفون بين يديه وليعيدوا الحقوق إلى أصحابها فهي حقوقنا ولن يضيع حقنا أمامك وأمام الله وليتذكروا قول الله تعالى((ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وانتم تعلمون) صدق الله العظيم وقوله تعالى (ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون,ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون ليوم عظيم) صدق الله العظيم وقال كذلك (قد جاءتكم بينة من ربكم فأوفوا الكيل والميزان ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين) صدق الله العظيم سيدي الرئيس لقد تحدثت في خطابك أمام مجلسي الشعب والشورى عن المواطنة والعدالة الاجتماعية ونحن نثق فيك ونطلب منك إعادة حقوقنا إلينا ونحن نعلم تمام العلم انه لن يعيد إلينا حقوقنا إلا سيادتكم فلم يعد لنا ثقة في احد سواك وهى أمانة في عنقك أمام الله وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 المعانة الخامسة :ـ


القانون القديم قانون ظـــالم ومخالف للشريعة الاسلامية والمسيحية واليهودية ولكل الاديان والكلام دة معروف من زمان فلقد مات الاباء وهم يحلمون باسترداد ما نهب منهم والغاء العلاقة الايجارية الابديةالتي فرضت عليهم بغير حق وسيموت ابناء الملاك ايضاقبل صدور قانون يعيدلهم ما سرق منهم نتيجة انحياز الحكومات للمستاجرين القدامي (كفاية حرام) فالملاك القدامي ليسوا بالعدد القليل وحالهم اصبح يصعب علي الكافر بس الظاهر انهم لم يصعب حالهم علي الحكومة بعد اقترح نكوين رابطة تقوم بتوكيل من يطعن بعدم دستورية هذا القانون والغاء العمل بةياريت وانا مستعد للمشاركة فالساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس ولايضيع حق وراءة مطالب كما انصح بالمشاركات التليفونية للبرامج الفضائيةكلما امكن وتفعيل هذة القضية لما للاعلام من دور فعال في الراي العام فلقد شاهدت برنامج بالامس للاعلامي /مفيد فوزي ولقاءات مع مستاجرين قدامي وحارس العقار الذي يزيد راتبة الشهري عن ما يحصلة صاحب العقار المظلوم ... وربنا يوفق كل من يساهم في محاولة الغاء هذا القانون حتي يعود الحق لاصحابةوينتفعون بة قبل ان ينتهي اجلهم هم الاخرين .

المعانة السادسة :ـ
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته القانون القديم قانون ظـــالم ومخالف للشريعة الاسلامية والمسيحية واليهودية ولكل الاديان انا معاك ياريت تتكون جمعية فعلا وننطعن كلنا على عدم دستورية العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر فى القانون القديم بالرغم انى مستاجر شقه فى شبرا قيمتها 6جنيهات ولكن بعد تغير الاوضاع الاقتصاديه وزياده الاسعار على مدار اربعين سنه فلابد ان نعطى الحق للملاك وهذا حق امام الله يجب ان تشكل لجان على اعلى مستوى وتقوم هذه اللجان بتقنين الشقق المستاجره قديما وتعديل القيمه الايجاريه حسب متطلبات العصر وحسب مكان ومساحه الشقه المستاجره وان يكون هناك حد للامتداد وعدم توريث الشقه لانها مملوكه لصاحب العقار .
المعانة السابعة :ـ
رأيى ان اصحاب العقارات القديمه مظلومين ويجب رفع الظلم عنهم ولكن كيف الحل؟ الحل بسيط جدا اذا كنا فعلا نريد الحل اولا يجب تحرير العلاقه الايجاريه فورا بالنسبه للمحلات التجاريه والوحدات السكنيه المؤجرة لغير اغراض السكنى لان مستأجرى هذه الوحدات يحققون ارباح تتماشى مع اسعار السوق فى الوقت الحالى مثلهم تماما مثل مستأجرى الوحدات المستأجره طبقا لقوانين الايجارات الجديده بل بالعكس ارباحهم تفوق ارباح مستأجرى الوحدات الجديده لأنهم يتمركزون فى قلب المدن والاسواق اما بالنسبه للوحدات المستخدمه فى غير اغراض السكنى فأنهم يحصلون على اتعابهم نظير خدماتهم باسعار اليوم وليس بأسعار الزمن الذى استأجروا فيه هذه الوحدات----- اما بخصوص الوحدات السكنيه القديمه فيجب ان تحدد الدوله حد ادنى لاى وحده سكنيه فورا بحيث تمكن مالكها من ان يعيش حياه كريمه كما انها تمكن المستأجر الاصلى وزوجته من ان يعيشا فيها ماداما احياء وفى حاله وافتهماتضاعف القيمه الايجاريه وفى حاله رغبه احد الابناء الزواج فى الشقه وغالبا مايتزوج فيها اصغر الابناء حيث ان الاخرون يكونوا قد استأجروا شقق فى اماكن اخرى وطبقا للقانون الجديد تحرر العلاقه الايجاريه وبذالك يسترد مالك العقار القديم او ورثته املاكهم بدون ظلم ويظل بعد ذالك المالك مالك والمستأجر مستأجر ودون ان نرهق الدوله .

المعاناة الثامنة :ـ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاه والسلام على المبعوث رحمه للعالمين سيدنا محمد وعلى ال وصحبه بخصوص العلاقه بين المالك والمستأجر فى القوانين القديمه حيث يغتصب المستأجر بمعاونه القانون حق المالك فى ملكه اننا اما ظاهره من اغرب الظواهر على مستوى العالم الحكومه مستمره فى اصدار قوانين لا معنى لها وتترك قوانين من شأنها احداث فجوه كبيره بين فئات الشعب فهناك من يؤجر شقه بخمسه جنيهات فى منطقه راقيه وفى نفس المنطقه شخص اخر يؤجر شقه نفس الموصفات بل ربما تكون اقل بسعر سبعمائه جنيها قل لى بالله عليم اليس هذا ظلم قامت الحكومه عام 1992 باصدار قانون عادل من شأنه اعادة الحق لا صحابه الا وهو قانون الاصلاح الزراعى وبعدها عاده الحياه لمجاريها بل اصبح ينظر المستأجر الى الجد فى العمل حتى يدفع الايجار ويكسب هو من الارض اليس هذا بمكسب للشعب اطلب من الحكومه تحرير العلاقه الايجاريه فى الاماكن المعده للاغراض التجاريه والصناعيه فورا واطلب منهم زيادة الاجره للاماكن غير السكنيه لتواكب العصر لمدة سبع سنوات ثم تحرر العلاقه وترك العلاقه بين المالك والمستأجر طبقا للعرض والطلب او طبقا للسوق .
المعانة التاسعة :ـ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرجيم ما أن تظهر مشكلة في مصر إلا ويسارع الجميع في الإدلاء بدلوه كأنه خبير عالمي ويتهم هذا وينافق ذاك خدمة لاهدافه الشخصية ويسير في الركب الكثير من الإعلاميين والمثقفين والكل يعرف الأسباب والحلول ولكنه يلف ويدور ويناور ويحاور وعلى سبيل المثال مشكلة انهيارات العمارات السكنية واغرب ما سمعته هو نداء توجهه المذيعة رولا خرسة على لسان احد السكان يطالب بان يتم الاستيلاء على ارض العمارات السكنية المنهارة من مالكها وبيعها في المزاد العلني لصالح السكان ويا سبحان الله ساكن يقطن في شقة بابخس الإيجارات من عشرات السنين ورث إيجارها البخس من المرحوم والده يرفض المساهمة في أي صيانة للعقار وإذا قررت اللجان الهندسية خطورة المبني وضرورة الإخلاء يقيم الدنيا ولا يقعدها ويرفع القضايا لإيقاف قرارات الهدم أو الإزالة ويدعى انه غلبان وليس معه نقود ولا ادري من أين حصل على تكاليف المحامين والتقاضي التي تصل الي الاف الجنيهات وبعد أن تتهدم العمارة يطالب بالاستيلاء على الأرض من صاحبها نكالا منه لأنه سكت عن حقه لهذا الساكن المغتصب ماذا أقول في أناس ضاع الحق بينهم وقنن القانون أكل أموال الناس بالباطل فلا غرابة إذن في أن تقوم احدي المذيعات بترديد هذا الكلام دون تروي من شرع توريث ممتلكات الغير؟ من شرع أكل أموال الناس بالباطل؟ من شرع إفقار الفقير وفجور الغنى ؟ إن ما ذكرته المذيعة الموقرة يذكرني بالفيروس الذي دخل جسم الإنسان والتصق به ولا بريد أن يخرج منه حتى إذا اهلك جسده ومات صاحبه استدار لينهش رمته ألا يجدر بتلك المذيعة الموقرة أن تناقش المشكلة من جذورها لتعلم أن المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن في قانون إيجارات المساكن القديمة التي أصبح إيجارها اقل من ثمن بيضة واحدة وتكلفة رفع القمامة تعادل أضعاف قيمة إيجار الشقة وان هناك أكثر من أربعة ملايين شقة أغلقها السكان وتركوها مغلقة ليس إلا لتدنى قيمة إيجارها وتركت دون صيانة حني انهارت المباني أو أوشكت على الانهيار وامتنع السكان عن المساهمة في أعمال الصيانة لماذا لم تطالب المذيعة الموقرة بتحرير العلاقة الايجارية أولا ومن ثم يكون المالك في هذه الحالة مطالب بصيانة عقاره ومحاسبته إن أهمل ماذا اقول غير ( حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل علي الحقد الذي يملأ القلوب) .

المعاناة العاشرة :ـ

اقسم بالله العلى العظيم ان قانون الايجار القديم ظلم ظلم ظلم وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل كيف يا اخوانى يا اصحاب العقول والله لو يعلموا حال اسرتى المظلومة كل زنبنا اجرنا مكتب لمحامى وكان ابى يحبة مثلنا ومرت الايام وتغير الحال الى الحال واصبحبت انا واخوتى الثلاثة رجال اشداء وزوى مؤهلات عليا والايجار نايم فى الخط 20 جنية والمحل الى ادام المكتب والله العظيم 1000 جنية اى عدل فى الدنيا يرضا بدة والله حرام ابكى كل يوم اصبح المحامى سرى وعندة عربية وبيت واراضى والله دى حقيقة وجات لة وقلت استازى سيدى هل من الممكن ان تاخز مكتب نفس المساحة وتدعنا نبنى بالقسط هذا البيت الصغير لى ولاخوتى فانت تعلم حالناوتعلم اننا حصلنا على مؤهلات وبزلنا العناء لاى وظائف فلم نجد ولا تنسى ان ابى كان يعاملك مثلنا قال لى بعلو صوتة انا قاعد فى مللكى خرجت وكان الدنيا صفعتنى قلم على وجهى فاين الحق ولم اقل غير حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل اى عدالة ترضى بهذا اناشد السيد الفاضل ابى الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك و بالنظر الى هذا القانون وتغيرة بما يرضى الله و فاننا ضعفاء حقا .
المعاناة الحادية عشر :ـ 
لا ملجئ من الله الا اليه ندعوك ياالله بأسمك العدل أن ترد الينا حقوقنانشكو اليك ياالله ضعف قوتنا وقلة حيلتنا وضياع الحق بيننا - هناك عدة فتاوى ببطلان هذا العقد ( وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ) (إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَن يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ } اقترح تكوين جمعية لملاك العقارات القديمةورفع قضية مجمعة .

وطبعا دة فى الاف من المعاناة الى بيقسيها مصرين زى زيك بسبب قانون الايجار الاستثنائى 
وطبعا انا قريت الكلام دة قبل كدة وكنت اتمنى انى مانقلوش لانة فية كم هائل من الظلم والياس والاحباط وضياع للحقوق.

----------


## r_mohamed1

واسيب حضرتك مع هذة الفتوى 

عنوان الفتوى  الظلم في الإيجار القديم  
المفتي  د. فؤاد بن محمد الماجد  
رقم الفتوى  21735  
تاريخ الفتوى  1/8/1428 هـ -- 2007-08-15  
تصنيف الفتوى  الفقه-> قسم المعاملات-> كتاب الأجارة والجعالة والاستصناع-> باب النزعات والخصومات  
السؤال  تمتلك أمي خمس شقق بالقاهرة، وهي مؤجرة (بعقد إيجار قديم) صورة هذا العقد مشاهرة من أول إبريل مثلاً إلى آخره، أو أن يكون مكتوبا بالعقد من أول مارس إلى(____)، وتكون آخر المدة غير معلومة، وعقب ذلك تجد البند الثاني يقول: إذا رغب أحد الطرفين في إنهاء العلاقة الإيجازية يخطر الطرف الآخر. وقد قمت أنا وأمي مالكة الشقة بإخطارهم بأننا لا نرغب في تجديد العقد على هذا النحو، حيث إنهم منذ عقود طويلة يدفعون لنا إيجارا زهيدا لا يتناسب مع قيمة الشقة وإيجار مثلها، وأمي طلبت منهم إما أن يزيدوا إيجار الشقة إلى إيجار المثل وإما أن يسلمونا الشقة، والمستأجرون رفضوا كلا الحلين. والسؤال: هل بفعلهم هذا يعتبرون قد ارتكبوا حراما؟ وهل هم آكلين لمال أمي؛ حيث إنهم غاصبين لشققنا، علما بأن القانون يبيح لهم ذلك، وعلماً أيضا بأن عقود بعض الشقق مكتوب بها : إذا أخل المستأجر بأي شرط من شروط العقد تعتبر يده على العين يد غاصب؟ وهل يختلف الحكم إذا كان المستأجر لا يجد إلا هذه الشقة التي هي ملك لأمي؟ وهل المسألة بها خلاف بين أهل العلم ؟ 

الجواب  الحمد لله. أما بعد :
من شروط صحة تأجير العقار تحديد المدة . فإذا لم تحدد المدة فالإجارة باطلة ويجب عليهم أجرة المثل . وبما أنكم لا تريدون تأجير الشقة فإنه يجب عليهم الخروج وتسليم الشقة , وإلا فيعتبرون غاصبين ظالمين ، فعليكم بنصحهم وتذكيرهم بالله تعالى ، فعن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "أتدرون ما المفلس قالوا المفلس فينا من لا درهم له ولا متاع فقال إن المفلس من أمتي يأتي يوم القيامة بصلاة وصيام وزكاة ويأتي قد شتم هذا وقذف هذا وأكل مال هذا وسفك دم هذا وضرب هذا فيعطى هذا من حسناته وهذا من حسناته فإن فنيت حسناته قبل أن يقضى ما عليه أخذ من خطاياهم فطرحت عليه ثم طرح في النار" أخرجه مسلم والترمذي . 
وعن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (لتؤدن الحقوق إلى أهلها يوم القيامة حتى يقاد للشاة الجلحاء من الشاة القرناء ) أخرجه مسلم والترمذي وأحمد.
وإن تم رفع دعوى عليهم وحلفوا كاذبين فإن لهم الوعيد الشديد الوارد في الحديث الذي رواه أبو أمامة الحارثي : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « من اقتطع حق امرئ مسلم بيمينه ، فقد أوجب الله له النار وحرم عليه الجنة » ، فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ، وإن كان شيئا يسيرا ؟ فقال : « وإن كان قضيباً من أراك » أخرجه مسلم والنسائي ومالك وأحمد . نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يهدي ضال المسلمين

----------


## atefhelal

*أنا اهتميت بالحوار معاك لأنك ضيف جديد وحبيت أرحب بيك ، ولأن الموضوع الذى أثرته هو موضوع هام .. ويتعلق بملايين البشر ... لاأكثر من هذا أو أقل .. وعلشان أنا مش عالرف الفرق بين الإيجار والتمليك ، وقد نصحتنى أن أسأل طالب فى سنة أولى حقوق .. قلت الأحسن إنى أقدم أوراقى مكتب التنسيق وأكتب الرغبة الأولى "سنة أولى حقوق" ...وحتى إعلان نتيجة التنسيق والنجاح فى سنة أولى .. ألتقى معك على الخير بإذن الله ..*

----------


## abomena62

> *أتذكر أن هناك إحصائية تقول أن أكثر من 85% من سكان القاهرة يسكنون طبقا للإيجارات القديمة ، أى أنك تناقش مشكلة أكثر من 10 مليون ساكن فى القاهرة وحدها ...*
> 
> *وهناك مساكن قديمة خضعت لتخفيض الإيجار بلجان تقييم إيجارات وكان ذلك على ماأتذكر عام 1960 ، وفى نفس العام ظهر قانون إيجارات تعاقد على أساسه المؤجرون والمستأجرون .. (وهنا كما يقول القانون الجديد "العقد شريعة المتعاقدين " وهذا نظام إسلامى أيضا) أى أننا يجب أن نفرق بين وحدات سكنية أقدم من عام 1960 وقد تم التعاقد على أساس قانون تم إلغائه بقانون جديد وتم إخضاعها للجان تخفيض الإيجارات ، ومالكى هذه الوحدات قد وقع عليهم ظلما لاشك فيه .. وبين وحدات سكنية تم بناؤها فى ظل قانون آخر وتراضى أصحابها على تأجيرها فى ظل هذا القانون ... مثلا سعر متر الأرض فى مدينة نصر كان عام 60 يتراوح بين 10 قروش و 30 قرش وكان صاحبها يأخذ قرضا من الإسكان حوالى 1000 جنيه ليبنى بهذا المبلغ دور أرضى وفوقه دورين بإجمالى 6 وحدات سكنية وكان يؤجر الوحدة بـ 10 إلى 12 جنيه شهريا .. أى أنه يسترد ماأنفقه فى 10 سنوات تقريبا ... وكان الملاك يعلنون عن شققهم بيافطات على عقاراتهم ويتذللون للمستأجرين ، ويفرض المستأجرون عليهم بعض التشطيبات والتحسينات قبل الإتفاق معهم . وكان الناس يعتبرون أن من يسكن فى مدينة نصر فى هذا الوقت هو إنسان مجنون* 
> 
> *مثال آخر الفيلا تامة التشطيب على مساحة 800 متر مربع بالمعادى الجديدة كاملة بالحديقة والجراج كانت تباع بـ 5000 جنيه عام 1968 (ولى عم رحمه الله اشترى فيلا من هذه الفيلات واعتبره والدى رحمه الله مجنونا ) ، حاليا تباع بأكثر من 10 مليون جنيه .. فهل يصح أن يرجع الماللك الذى باع عام 1968 على المشترى ويطالبه بالفرق .*
> 
> *الذين أجروا وحدات سكنية تم بناؤها بعد عام 1960 أجروها طبقا لمبدأ العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وفى ظل قانون تراضى عليه الطرفين المؤجر والمستأجر وهذا يتطابق مع قولك : الشرع الحنيف يقر حق المالك في ملكه بيعا وشراءا وايجارا ورهنا وتوريثا و...........الخ*
> 
> *وحين نتحدث عن أكثر من 10 مليون مشكلة فى القاهرة وحدها يجب أن لانتسرع ونقول الشرع أو النص ، فقد أسقط عمر ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه حد السرقة فى عام المجاعة ، رغم النص عليه صراحة فى القرآن الكريم .. يجب أن نتفهم الحكمة من النصوص والقصد النهائى من الشارع العظيم  قبل أن نسعى لتطبيقها ... وفى جميع الأحوال فالمحكمة الدستورية قررت عدم توريث الإيجارات القديمة إلا لأبناء المستأجر الأصلى المقيمين معه .. أى أن المشكلة سوف يتم حلها آليا فى وقت لن يزيد عن 30 عاما ..*


استاذنا الكبير
واخونا الاكبر
عاطف بيك هلال
حفظك الله ورعاك
أرجو يا أخي الكريم
ألا تزعل مننا
إحنا اخواتك الصغيرين
والقضية بإختصار شديد
أن القانون المشئوم
ظهر في ظروف إستثنائية تماما عام1948
بعيد الحرب العالمية الثانية
وفي كثير من دول العالم بلا إستثناء(الرأسمالية قبل الشيوعية)
واختفى من كل دول العالم تباعا
وعلى فترات متفاوتة
حتى من الصين ودول ما اسمي ذات يوم بالاتحاد السوفيتي
والقانون الملعون لا وجود له في روسيا الآن
وتتفرد مصرنا الحبيبة على دول العالم أجمع
بالإبقاء على هذا القانون
وطبعا هي ستجبر يوما ما على الغائه
كما أجبرت على إلغاء قانون إيجارات الأراضي الزراعية المجحف
ولكنني ياأخي الكريم
أريد أن نلغيه مخافة لله
وليس رضوخا لصندوق النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي واستسلاما لضغوط العولمة واتفاقيات الجات والتجارة الحرة  وتنفيذا لتعليمات البيت الابيض والبنتاجون وهيئة المعونات الخارجية الامريكية.................الخ
واريد ان الفت نظر حضرتك الى أن هذا القانون محرم باجماع علماء الدين في جميع دول العالم الاسلامي
السعودية ليبيا باكستان الهند قطر الكويت الامارت  مسقط وعمان البحرين اندونيسيا وكثير جدا من علماء الدين الافاضل في مصرنا المحبوبة
ولا اعتقد انه يوجد خلاف نهائيا في هذا التحريم لدى اخوانا الاقباط ولا حتى اليهود
واعتقد ايضا وبشكل جازم انه مجرم وملفوظ ومنبوذ من كل من يدعو للاقتصاد الحر وآليات السوق ومن يدعو الى حل أزمة الاسكان في مصر
وجمال عبد الناصر ديكتاتور مصر السابق وفرعون حقبته وان كان بريئا حقا من كود الاسكان الذي ظهر قبل الحركة الانقلابية لشلته المسماة ب(الضباط الاحرار) بأربع سنوات كاملة الا أنه بفكره الإستنهابي الذي مارس به وأعوانه نهب ثروات الناس دون مبرر فيما اسمي بالتاميم وقوانين الاصلاح الزراعي كرس هذا القانون لصالح اهوائه وزعمه انه مع قوى الشعب العاملة والكادحة والهادرة والتعبانة والكحيانة والشقيانة .............الخ هذه المصطلحات البغيضة التي دس بها الوقيعة بين فئات الشعب المختلفة
وكان لعبد الناصر نظرته الظالمة لمن اسماهم بالاقطاعيين واعوانهم والباشوات والباكوات الذين كانوا وقتذاك يبنون المبرات ويخرجون الزكاة ويفتحون بيوتهم للفقراء واسرهم وهناك الكثير من المدارس الابتدائية والاعدادية بل والمعاهد الازهرية لم تسقط بعد ولم تنهار كبقية المباني الحكومية المغشوشة وبقيت حتى الآن شاهدة على خيرية كثيرين من تلك الفئة التي تبرعت بالارض او بالارض وما عليها من مباني
 الا انه توسع في فكره الاستنهابي وكانت نظرته الى من يملك مثلا10الاف فدان وعدة عزب وعدة عمارات كنظرته لمن بنى عمارة(ولو بالاسم)يسترزق منها هو واولاده من بعده فكلهم سواء مالهم حلال نهبه وسرقته والاستيلاء عليه
 وحتى هؤلاء الذين ظن ان المال آل اليهم بشكل غير مشروع كان الاجدر ان يطبق عليهم قانون من اين لك هذا ويترك للقضاء البت في مشروعية املاكهم ولكن ليس بالتاميم اللعين
 حسنا اخي الكريم نرجع لتصنيفك للشقق التي تم ايجارها
وصدر عليها القانون
والشقق التي تم ايجارها في ظل وجود القانون
وقلت فيها ان المالك والمساجر
وفي ظل الوجود الفعلي للقانون
ابرما هذا العقد
وبالتالي
فان العقد شريعة المتعاقدين
وطبعا هذا هوى
ارجو يا اخي الكريم ان تربا بنفسك عنه
وإني أظنك فاعلا ياأخي بإذن الله
وأنا لا أزكي على الله أحدا
ولكنني لدي حسن ظن بك كبير ممما قراته لك من قبل
ياأخي

الاصل في اي علاقة ايجارية هي القانون المدني
والعقد الذي وقع عليه الطرفان أرجو أن تعيد سيادتك قراءته بدل المرة اثنتين وثلاثا
والله العلي الحكيم شاءت قدرته وهو العدل المطلق الا تمتد ايادي الطواغيت الآثمين بالتغيير الى صيغة هذا العقد
إن هذا العقد ليس فيها بندا بالتمليك الازلي للمساجر وورثته
وليس فيه بندا لثبات القيمة الايجارية على النحو الظالم والمجحف والمجرم والمحرم الذي نراه الآن
وبه بند صريح خاص برغبة احد الطرفين في اخلاء العين وكيفية اخطار الطرف الثاني بذلك
هذا هو العقد الذي تستشهد به بزعم ان العقد شريعة المتعاقدين مبدا قانوني واسلامي وشرعي
واذا تحدثت عن الشرع والدين
فان اي عقد يخالف شرع الله ويكرس باطلا ويهضم حقا فهو باطل ولا يمكن الاعتداد به شريعة بالتراضي لكلا الطرفين الموقعين عليه
والحمد لله اننا لسنا بحاجة لهذه الاستشهادات العويصة لان العقد فعلا لاغبار عليه
لانه صدر في ظل القانون المدني القديم وظلت نسخه تباع في المكتبات العامة يشتريه المالك او حتى المساجر لكي يقوم كلا الطرفين بالتوقيع عليه
المشكلة اخي الكريم في القوانين التي كرسها الطواغيت الحربجية الثلاثة
والتي جعلت المحاكم المصرية ترفض اي قضية طرد قام بها المالك
حتى ولو كان المستاجر يدير العين وكرا للقمار او الدعارة او حتى خلية ارهابية تدار منها مؤامرة ضد النظام الحاكم نفسه
وانا وان كنت ان سيادة المستشار الذي اصدر الحكم يسكن في شقة ايجارها السنوي بنصف ثمن الكرافتة التي يربط بها عنقه
الا انني ارى انه مكبل بنصوص القانون الجامدة التي لم تراعي لله الا ولا ذمة
يا اخي الاكبر
عندما نموت
سندخل قبورنا وحدنا
وعندما يحاسبنا المولى عز وجل سيحاسبنا فرادي
صحيح ان الديكتاتور يبوء بوزره ووزر كل من ظلمهم
ولكن ذلك لن ينقص من اوزارنا شيئا
ان من يقول بينه وبين نفسه
(وانا مالي هو انا اللي حطيت القانون
ولا انا اللي ظلمت الراجل ده
ولا اعمل ايه طيب اسيبله الشقة واروح ادفع من رصيدي في البنك نص مليون في واحدة زيها ولا اقل منها
طب ما انا واخدها غصب عن عين اللي جابوه بتمت ربطتين فجل وحزمة جرجير)
ويل لهم من الله
يوم لن يكون لنا ملجا منه الا اليه
وقتها
لن يتهاون الله ابدا في حقوق العباد
حفظنا الله واياكم جميعا من اهوال يوم القيامة
والسلام علينا وعليكم جميعا ورحمات الله تعالى وبركاته

----------


## abomena62

استاذنا الاكبر
عاطف بيك هلال
مرة اخرى اعود اليك
وارجو ان نصبح طرفي حوار هادف
ليس بيننا فيصل القاسم ولا امثاله
فانا اصدق انك لا تسكن في ملك غيرك
ولكنني على يقين انك تستاجر اماكن اخرى لك ولاولادك
وليس لديك ملك منهوب منك باسم مايسمى بقانون الايجار القديم
وكما انه ليس هناك احصاء دقيق في اي مجال في مصر
فانني أؤكد لسيادتك
ان نسبة ال85&#37; من سكان القاهرة
وحكاية ال10ملايين هذه مغلوطة تماما
والا اين ذهبت شقق التمليك التي لها اكثر من 25سنة تباع وفي كل احياء القاهرة وبلا استثناء
واين الشقق المؤجرة بالقانون الجديد منذ صدوره وحتى الان
واين اصحاب العقارات الذين يسكنون في املاكهم شققا كانت
او فيللا او قصورا وحضرتك واحد منهم
واين عشرات المئات من المشاريع الاستثمارية التي تم انجازها وتسليمها بالفعل
والتي صممت شققا لفقراء الشباب
كما صممت قصورا وفيللا للاثرياء فيما اسمي بالمجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة
وكسبت ضعف راسمالها مرتين تلاتة في سنتين تلاتة يا استاذنا الكبير وليس في عشرين سنة
ياخواني
ان من يسرق يعرف انه حرامي بصرف النظر عن انه ينوي ان يتوب او ينوي ان يستمر في مهنته المربحة
ومن يرتشي يعلم كذلك انه ياخذ مالا حراما تماما ولكنه يأخذه
ومن يزني كذلك يعرف انه ينتهك حرمات الآخرين ويعرف انه يغضب الله ورسوله
ومن يستاجر شقة او فيلا بربع كيلو جبنة رومي يعرف انه يسرق المالك وينهب رزقه ورزق اولاده
ولكنه
مصهين
لان القانون مكنه
والقانون هذا ليس حجة على الله سبحانه وتعالى
صدقوني ان البركة التي نزعها الله من بين ظهرانينا
سببها اننا ناكل اموالنا بيننا بالباطل
وللحديث بقية
حمانا الله واياكم من سخطه وغضبه دنيا وآخرة

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى الفاضل abomena62*  
*عدت لموضوعك مرة أخرى ياأخى مع رجاء إبعاده عن الشخصنة وأن يكون الحوار بطريقة موضوعية .. وأقول فى البداية أننى لاأدعى الفقه فى مجال الشريعة والقانون ، بل أحاول قدر مايمكننى أن أتفهم منهما مايعنينى كمواطن وكمسلم يعيش هموم وطنه ..* 

*أولا : عبارة "العقد شريعة المتعاقدين " المحتج بها دائما فى قانون إيجارات الوحدات السكنية الجديد .. ليست عبارة مطلقة بلا حدود أو ضوابط .. فلا يصح على سبيل المثال أن يتفق مستأجر مع مؤجر على إستخدام الوحدة السكنية لتخزين ممنوعات أو لحجز أطفال مختطفين بها .. الخ .. فالعبارة فى كل أحوالها محكومة ومقيدة بالقوانين والأعراف السارية وقت التعاقد ..* 
*وعلى سبيل المثال أيضا ، أتذكر أنى حين جئت للقاهرة عام 1957 طالبا بجامعة القاهرة ، كان لايوجد سماسرة للوحدات السكنية ، وكانت يافطات "للإيجار" معلقة على أغلب المبانى السكنية ، وكان المستأجر يختار مايناسبه ويفرض شروطه على المؤجر .. واستأجر والدى رحمه الله سكنا لى بميدان الجيزة ثلاث حجرات بالدور الأول بأحد المبانى بإيجار شهرى 120 قرشا .. وأتذكر أن نماذج عقود الإيجار كانت تباع بمحلات البقالة .. وهى نفس النماذج التى كانت تباع قبل ثورة 1952 بنفس بنود التعاقد القديمة .. وأتذكر أيضا أن تلك النماذج كانت تشمل بندا يحدد المحكمة المختصة التى يلجأ لها الطرفان فى حالة حدوث نزاع أو خلاف على أى بند من بنود العقد لتحكم بينهما المحكمة بحسب القانون السارى وقت التعاقد ... وأعتقد أن أى عقد حرره مستأجر مع مؤجر فى أى تاريخ لاحق وحتى صدور القانون الحديث يشمل أيضا بندا مثل هذا البند .. بما يعنى أنه مهما كانت بنود العقد فالقانون السارى وقت التعاقد هو الحاكم الفعلى لطبيعة التعاقد ، وأن طرفى التعاقد بمجرد توقيعهما للعقد قد ارتضيا بهذا القانون ليحكم طبيعة التعاقد بينهما .. بما يعنى فى النهاية ارتضاء الطرفين بالعبارة المشهورة التى تقول أن "العقد شريعة المتعاقدين" .. أساسا لتعاقدهما .*

*ثانيا : لست فقيها فى أمور الشريعة الإسلامية لكى أتجرأ على الفتوى بأن عقود الإيجار القديمة مخالفة أو مطابقة للشريعة الإسلامية .. ولكن يمكننى القول بأن معظم فقهاء السلطة يسخرون للأسف فقههم لرغبات النظام الحاكم وأهواء الحاكم ، وأحيانا يوظفونه لطموحاتهم ومصالحهم الشخصية .. كما يمكن لى أن أتجرأ بالقول بأنه حتى وإن كان هناك نصا قاطعا واضحا فى التنزيل الحكيم أو السنة النبوية الصحيحة ، فيجب على الفقهاء أن يتحروا الحكمة من وراء النص قبل الإفتاء على أساسه .. ويجب عليهم تفهم أمور العقيدة باعتبارها هى وحدها من ثوابت الدين الإسلامى ولاتخضع للمناقشة ويفصلها عن أمور الإجتهاد والمعرفة حواجز كثيرة .. أما أمور الشريعة فهى أمور منفتحة حتى قيام الساعة وتدور فى تطبيقها مع المصلحة ، لأن قصد الشارع العظيم جل شأنه هو جلب المنافع ودرء المضار .. وبما أن المنافع والمضار أمور نسبية تتغير بتغير الظروف والأحوال ، فإن التطبيق وحده هو الذى يتغير بتغير المصالح ، والأمر إذن لايعنى تعطيل "النص" ، بل يعنى فقط تأجيله بالتماس وجه آخر فى فهمه وتأويله ...* 

*وتأكيدا لما سبق ، نرى أن من التدابير التى اتخذها عمر ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه ، وغلَّب فيها وجه المصلحة على منطوق النص ، هو إيقافه العمل بتوزيع الزكاة على "المؤلفة قلوبهم" (التوبة60) ، باعتبارهم من بين مستحقى الزكاة بنص قرآنى واضح لأن الحكمة من وراء هذا النص قد انتفت . كما نعلم أن عمر ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه قد أوقف أيضا حد السرقة فى عام الرمادة ، وكان موفقا فى ذلك غاية التوفيق رغم مخالفة ذلك للنص القرآنى الشريف ، فقد كان رضى الله عنه يؤمن بأن الأحكام لاتوضع عبثا أو تحكما وإنما لحكمة ، وأنه إذا انتفت الحكمة سقط النص ولو عادت عاد . ولو اتبعه الفقهاء لوفروا على الفقه الإسلامى ألف عام ويزيد من التفاتى والمماحكات ..*
*ونظرا لتداعى أمر فقهاء السلطة فى هذا العصر ، بعد أن أصبح أغلبهم يوظف فقهه لتحقيق رغبات النظام الحاكم وأصحاب الغلبة والتسلط فى المجتمع المصرى ، أو يوظفه لتحقيق طموحاته ومصالحه .. فإنى أرى إبعاد مشكلة الإيجارات القديمة عن أهل الفقه والفتاوى الشرعية ، ووضع تلك المشكلة بين أيدى أهل العلم فى هذا المجال ، وهم خبراء الإقتصاد والإجتماع والإسكان ، لكى يتم بشأنها دراسة إحصائية وإجتماعية وإقتصادية دقيقة لتبين القرار الصائب فى أمر الإيجارات القديمة لكى يصب فى النهاية فى مصلحة الجميع .. فالموضوع كما نعلم هو موضوع شائك يتعلق بسكن وسكينة واستقرار نفسى ومعاشى لفئة أغلبها الآن على المعاش ، وفى ظل ظروف صعبة من معاناة إقتصادية وإجتماعية يعيشها أغلب الشعب المصرى ، ولأن الموضوع لايتعلق بمصلحة فرد أو عدد قليل من الأفراد بل هو مشكلة ملايين البشر يعيش أغلبهم تهميشا مذلا تحت قهر الفقر وقلة الحيلة .. ولايجب فى هذا الشأن أن نستشهد بعدد من المؤجرين بالنظام القديم ، يمتلكون شققا أو عمارات ومع ذلك يقيمون بشققهم القديمة المستأجرة على سبيل التنطع والإستغلال .. فمن السهل حصرهم ووضع نظام يمنع استغلالهم وتنطعهم ...* 

*قررت تثبيت الموضوع كدعوة للزملاء لطرح الرأى فى الموضوع الذى قد يتفق معك أو معى أو قد يختلف معك ومعى .. وفى جميع الأحوال أرجو إن إختلفنا لانتفرق أو نتراشق بأحجار التجريح والإستهزاء بأصحاب الرأى الآخر ...*

----------


## om faisal

السلام عليكم
ياهل مصر الطيبين
انا سعودية عاشقة لمصر
وعرفت عن هالمنتدى
من ابنة عمي ام مشاري
والحقيقة احنا مبهورين
بالجرأة
والموضوعية
في طرح آراء الاعضاء الموقرين
وأرجو استكمالا للصورة الجميلة
ان يبتعد الجميع عن التجريح
والالفاظ التي لا يرضاها الله ولا الرسول
وانا لي خالات مصريات
ولي رأي خاص في قانونكم هذا المتنازع عليه
واقول والله حرام
انه سبب ازمة الاسكان عندكم في مصر
فلو ان الملاك امنوا على عقاراتهم
لاستثمر الجميع
رؤوس اموالهم في هذا القطاع الهام
هذا رأيي الخاص
والسلام عليكم

----------


## atefhelal

> *السلام عليكم*
> *ياهل مصر الطيبين*
> *انا سعودية عاشقة لمصر*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. دخلت للترحيب بك وللترحيب بأول مشاركة لك فى منتدى أبناء مصر بقاعة السياسة* 

*ونلتقى دائما  معك على كل خير بإذن الله ..*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فخامة الرئيس المصري المنتخب من الشعب المصري كله بأغلبية شاءوا لها أن تكون محترمة
> قال لأحد جلسائه ذات مرةأنه لايريد أن يدخل عش الضبابير
> وكان يعني بذلك قانون الاسكان القديم


*بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية*
*اللى مايقدرش على الدبابير يفارقنا*
*شوفوا الفرق بين ديمقراطية النباح وديمقراطيتهم*

----------


## r_mohamed1

طيب ياا ستاذ عاطف طبعا مافيش احسن  من الحوار الهادىء والمهذب واحب انى انقل مقالة مهمة تخص الموضوع دة المقالة للدكتور حازم البلاوى .


الإيجارات القديمة ليست دستورية ولا اقتصادية



[تناقش هذه الأيام قضية الدعم. والمقصود بذلك الدعم الذي تقدمه الحكومة من خلال الموازنة العامة لبعض المواد الغذائية –وفي مقدمتها رغيف العيش- بالإضافة إلى دعم أسعار المنتجات البترولية وموارد الطاقة.

وتثير قضية الدعم  -بشكل عام- الرغبة في التوفيق بين اعتبارين هامين؛ الاعتبار الأول اجتماعي وهو مسئولية الدولة عن توفير نوع من شبكة الأمان للطبقات الفقيرة وضمان حد أدنى من مستوى الأسعار المناسبة لدخولهم، وأما الاعتبار الثاني فهو اقتصادي ويتطلب أن تعكس الأسعار السائدة التكاليف الحقيقية ضماناً لحسن إدارة الموارد. والمعضلة السياسية التي تواجه معظم الدول –ومنها مصر- هي التوفيق في تحقيق التوازن بين هذه الاعتبارات الاجتماعية وتلك المبررات الاقتصادية ذلك أن الفشل في تحقيق ذلك أو المبالغة في تغليب جانب على آخر قد ينتهي بخلق حالة من القلق الاجتماعي وربما السياسي على المدى القصير، أو بالمقابل بتبديد للموارد وتدهور الكفاءة الإنتاجية على المدى البعيد. ومن هنا أهمية وخطورة أسلوب التعامل مع قضية الدعم.

ولكن هل صحيح أن الدعم في مصر يقتصر على هاتين الحالتين –دعم المواد الغذائية ودعم المنتجات البترولية وموارد الطاقة؟ الحقيقة أن مصر تعرف نوعاً آخراً من الدعم للإيجارات السكنية، وهو دعم تفرضه القوانين دون أن تتحمل به موازنة الدولة وإنما يلقى بعبئه على بعض الملاك العقاريين، وهو غالباً لا يرتبط بفقر أو غِنى المستفيد وإنما بتاريخ عقد الإيجار. ويظهر هذا الدعم في شكل تجميد إيجارات العقارات القديمة وتمديد أجلها الزمني لجيل بعد جيل. وكان هذا الدعم قد بدأ في ظروف استثنائية ثم استمر لاعتبارات إيديولوجية حتى كاد يصبح صنماً لا يمكن المساس به.  

بدأ نظام تجميد الإيجارات وامتداد عقود الإيجار مع قيام الحرب العالمية الثانية عندما توقف أو تراجع نشاط البناء، بسبب ظروف الحرب. فرأت الحكومة –كإجراء وقتي لفترة الحرب- تجميد الإيجارات وتمديد عقود الإيجار لمدد غير محددة منعاً لاستغلال ظروف الحرب وفرض أعباء جديدة على جمهور المستأجرين. وعندما صدرت هذه الإجراءات الاستثنائية طبقت على جميع العقارات في كوردون المدن دون تمييز بين عقار وآخر. فهي إجراءات عامة لا تميز بين مالك أو آخر، فالجميع مطالب –بسبب ظروف الحرب- بعدم استغلال هذه الظروف لفرض أعباء جديدة على جمهور المستأجرين، ودون تمييز أيضاً بين طائفة من المستأجرين وطائفة أخرى. وفي نفس الوقت اتخذت الدولة إجراءات مكملة تتفق مع منطق اقتصاد الحرب. فأنشئت وزارة التموين وأصبح توزيع العديد من السلع الضرورية يتم بالبطاقات لضبط الأسعار وتقييد الاستهلاك.

وكان المفروض أن تنتهي هذه الإجراءات بانتهاء الحرب وعودة نشاط البناء، وهو ما حدث بالفعل حيث شيد العديد من العمارات والمباني في الفترة التالية مباشرة لانتهاء الحرب. وبعد ذلك بقليل قامت الثورة وكان معظم أبنائها من رجال الطبقة الوسطى المستأجرين، وبالتالي كان حلم أبناء هذه الطبقة هو تخفيض الإيجارات في عهد جديد  بدأ برفع شعارات منع الاستغلال ومحاربة الإقطاع. ولذلك صدرت في بداية الثورة مجموعة من الإجراءات تساعد الطبقة الوسطى وتدعم مركزها الاقتصادي، وتحول دون استغلالهم من جانب الملاك الذين نُظِرَ إليهم باعتبارهم طبقة مستغلة.ولم يكن الهدف الحقيقي لهذه الإجراءات هو حماية الطبقات الفقيرة والمحرومة بقدر ما كان تمييزاً لأبناء الطبقة الوسطى من سكان المدن. ومن هنا لم تكتف هذه الإجراءات بتجميد الإيجارات بل ركزت على تخفيض هذه الإيجارات. وكانت النتيجة أن تراجع البناء العقاري حيث انخفض الاستثمار العقاري الخاص بشكل ظاهر منذ الستينات، ومع عجز الحكومة عن توفير استثمارات كافية للإسكان، عرفت البلاد أزمة إسكان خانقة، واختفى الإيجار كوسيلة للحصول على مسكن، وأصبح التمليك هو الوسيلة الوحيدة المتاحة وبأسعار مبالغ فيها.

وقد أدت هذه السياسة التي قصد بها حماية الطبقة الوسطى إلى عكس النتائج التي قصد إليها. وظهر أن الضحية الأساسية لهذه السياسة هم أبناء نفس المستأجرين وغيرهم من الجيل التالي وخاصة الشباب الذين عجزوا عن الحصول على مسكن ملائم بتكلفة مقبولة نظراً لتراجع الاستثمار في مجال الإسكان ونقص المعروض من ناحية، واقتصاره على التمليك من ناحية أخرى. ولذلك رأت الدولة بعد فترة ضرورة العودة من جديد لمبادئ حرية التعاقد، وتحرير عقود الإيجار "الجديدة" من قيود التجميد والامتداد الزمني. وبذلك عاد قطاع الإسكان الخاص إلى حظيرة القانون العام وحيث يسود مبدأ سلطان الإرادة في عقود الإيجار كما في بقية التصرفات الأخرى. وفي نفس الوقت تقريباً حررت إيجارات الأراضي الزراعية والتي خضعت هي الأخرى، منذ الثورة، لنظام التقييد والامتداد الزمني. ولكن إجراءات التحرير التي أخذت بها الحكومة لتشجيع الاستثمار الخاص في قطاع المساكن لم تكن عامة ولا شاملة، إذ رأت الدولة أن تقصر ذلك على العقود "الجديدة"،. وأن تظل العقود "القديمة" على حالها حيث تخضع لنظام التقييد والتجميد والامتداد الزمني للعقود.

وهكذا  أنشأ الوضع الجديد لإيجار المساكن ازدواجا قانونياً في عقود الإيجار؛ هناك نظام "قديم" تحكمه أوامر عسكرية وتشريعات تسلب المتعاقدين مبدأ سلطان الإرادة، وهناك نظام "جديد" موازٍ يخضع لاعتبارات السوق وظروف الطلب والعرض. وإذا كان لا أحد ينكر على الدولة حقها في وضع ما تراه من قيود على التصرفات القانونية تحقيقاً لمصلحة عامة، فإن السؤال يقوم عما إذا كان من حقها أن تميز في المعاملة بين المواطنين.

لا شك أنه من حق الدولة أن تضع ما تراه مناسباً من القيود على حقوق الملكية وحرية التعاقد، ولكن هل من حقها أن تميز في المعاملة إزاء حقوق الملكية وحرية التعاقد، حيث تسمح للبعض أن يمارس هذه الحقوق بلا قيود، في حين أن البعض الآخر لا يتمتع بنفس الحرية في هذه التصرفات؟ أليس هذا اعتداء على مبدأ المساواة للمواطنين أمام القانون؟ وقد ظهرت هذه المفارقة في موقف الشارع إزاء المساواة في المعاملة بين الملاك بعد أن تدخل الشرع لتحرير عقود الإيجار والعودة لمبدأ حرية التعاقد. فإذا كانت ظروف الحرب العالمية الثانية أو ما بعدها قد استدعت استمرار التقييد لحقوق الملاك العقاريين، فقد كانت تلك القيود، على الأقل،  قيوداً عامة تسري على الجميع دون تمييز. أما في ظل سياسة "التحرير" الحالية، فإن القانون قد استحدث تمييزاً في حقوق الملكية، بعضها مقيد، والبعض الآخر حر ومطلق. أليس هذا خروجا على مبدأ المساواة أمام القانون؟ أليس للملكية العقارية الحق في نفس المعاملة أمام القانون؟ ألا يعتبر الخروج على ذلك إخلالاً بمبدأ المساواة؟ هل تتمتع هذه الترتيبات الجديدة بحماية الدستور أم أنها قد تكون مخالفة للدستور؟ سؤال يحتاج إلى إجابة.

وبصرف النظر عن مدى دستورية هذا الازدواج القانوني لنظم إيجارات المساكن، فما هو الاعتبار الأخلاقي أو ما هو المبرر الاقتصادي الداعم لهذه التفرقة؟

يستند التبرير الضمني لهذا الازدواج في المعاملة إلى الرغبة في حماية مستوى المعيشة للمستأجرين وعدم تعريضهم لأعباء قد لا يطيقونها. وهو اعتبار سليم يستحق الاحترام، ولكنه يقوم على عدد من الفروض التي يصعب الاقتناع بها. وأهم هذه الفروض الضمنية هي:

1)  أن مستأجري العقارات "القديمة" هم من الطبقات الفقيرة التي لا تحتمل ارتفاع الإيجارات ، في حين أن مستأجري العقارات "الجديدة" يتمتعون بمستويات عالية من الدخل تمكنهم من دفع الإيجارات الجديدة، وهم بذلك في غير حاجة إلى دعم القانون لهم.

2)  إن ملاك العقارات "القديمة" هم من الأثرياء من أصحاب الريع من المباني والأراضي الزراعية الذين ينبغي أن يتحملوا "دعم" مستأجريهم بصرف النظر عن مستواهم المالي، في حين أن ملاك العقارات "الجديدة" مستثمرون اقتصاديون يستحقون استيفاء العائد العادل على استثماراتهم.

والواقع أن هذه الفروض غير صحيحة. فالحقيقة هي أن كلاً من المستأجرين القدامى والجدد فيهم الفقير وفيهم الثري، فضلاً عن أن معظم مستأجري العقارات الجديدة هم من الشباب محدودي الدخل الذين ليس أمامهم من خيار آخر للسكن سوى قبول الإيجارات "الجديدة". كذلك ليس صحيحاً أن ملاك العقارات "القديمة" هم دائماً من الأثرياء، بل أن عدداً كبيراً منهم يعاني من مستويات للمعيشة تقل عن مستأجري نفس هذه العقارات، وهم بالقطع أدنى ثروة من ملاك العقارات الجديدة.

والحقيقة أيضاً هي أن هناك قطاعاً كبيراً من المستأجرين في العقارات "القديمة" كما في العقارات "الجديدة" يستحقون الدعم. ولكن الدعم هو مسئولية المجتمع ممثلة بالدولة ويجب أن تتحمله موازنتها فيما تقتطعه من ضرائب من القادرين. أما أن يتم دعم المستأجرين على حساب الملاك القدامى، فهذه بدعة. كذلك فالمفهوم أن يكون الدعم "للساكن" وليس للمسكن، يستوي في ذلك من يسكن بناءً قديماً أو حديثاً. وعندما تقرر الدولة تقديم الدعم  لبعض المواطنين فالمفروض أن تتكفل به ولا تلقي به على عائق بعض الملاك العقاريين. من الطبيعي أن تتضمن برامج الدولة للضمان الاجتماعي عنصراً لمواجهة أعباء السكن للفقراء دون أن ترتبط بمسكن معين وإنما تتوقف على مدى احتياجاتهم المالية، وعلى أن تمول من خزانة الدولة. 

وهكذا تتضح حقيقة النظام الحالي للإيجارات القديمة باعتباره نوعاً من الدعم للمستأجرين من سكان المباني "القديمة" وحدهم. وهو دعم يتكفل به ملاك العقارات القديمة وحدهم. وهكذا ابتدعت الدولة نظاماً فريداً للدعم السكني يقدم "للمسكن" وليس "للساكن"، وهو يقدم للمسكن "القديم" بصرف النظر عن مستوى المستأجر المالي، وهو يحرم المستأجر "الجديد" مهما كانت حاجته. وفي جميع الأحوال، فإن الدولة وهي تخلق هذه التفرقة بين المواطنين، فإنها تلقى بعبء هذا الدعم على بعض الملاك "القدامى" دون غيرهم، في حين تغسل الدولة أيديها من المسئولية.

ورغم تعقد هذه القضية وتباين المصالح فيها، فإن علاجها ليس بالصعوبة التي يتصورها البعض، طالما حرصت الدولة على أن يتم العلاج خلال فترة زمنية محددة (عشر سنوات"مثلاً)ً، على أن يتم بعدها العودة إلى الأوضاع الطبيعية، ويمكن تزداد الأجرة سنوياً خلال هذه الفترة الانتقالية بمعدلات مقبولة. فمن المفروض أن يتمكن الجميع من التعايش مع الأوضاع الطبيعية بعد فترة محددة ومعقولة (عشر سنوات مثلاً). والغريب أن النظام القائم يعترف بضرورة العودة إلى الأوضاع الطبيعية للإيجارات في المستقبل ولكن بعد فترة غير محددة واستناداً إلى وقائع خارج إرادة البشر مثل وفاة المستأجر وأولاده أو انهيار المبنى! 

النظام الحالي للإيجارات يقوم على الازدواج في التعامل مع حقوق الملكية وحرية التعاقد متضمناً تمييزاً في المعاملة فيما بين السكان وفيما بين الملاك، وبذلك يعد خروجاً على مبدأ المساواة. وهو نظام يفتقد إلى أي اعتبار أخلاقي أو مبرر لأنه يتغاضى عن أوضاع الساكن أو المالك المالية، ويكتفي بالنظر إلى البناء وتاريخ عقد الإيجار. فهو دعم للحجر قبل أن يكون دعماً للبشر. والله أعلم.

الاهرام 6 يناير 2008]

----------


## r_mohamed1

وهقولك لحضرتك لية القانون دة مابيخضعش لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين لانى اسمة قانون استثنائى وموادة ونصوصة اسمها نصوص استثنائية وبما انى بتعامل مع القضايا والمحاكم وعايش المشكلة دة انا هعرض عليك قضية من القضايا وهسيب لحضرتك تقولى القانون  دة بيخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين ولا لا .
القضية بملخص شديد انة تم تحرير عقد ايجار عام 1994  لمحل تجارى النشاط  صيدلية بشرية اى قبل صدور قانون الايجارات الجديد وتم التفاق  والتراضى على ان الاجرة المتفق عليها مبلغ 450 جنية وهو يسوى فعلا المحل  المبلغ دة فى سنة التعاقد لانة فى مكان مميز جدا وطبعا هو يساوى دلوقتى الاف  وتوفى المالك وترك ارملة واولاد قصر ايتام  ولان العقار كان منشأ سنة 1979 فهو بيخضع للجان تقدير الاجرة ولجان تقدير الاجرة من النظام العام والاداب يعنى مافيش حاجة فيها اسمها تقادم وطبعا المستاجر ابتدى يماطل فى دفع الاجرة بعد وفاة المالك وجاب لجنة لتقدير الاجرة  سنة 2002 وقدرت الجنة الاجرة بمبلغ 35 جنية  لانها قدرت العين  وقت الانشاء الى هو 1979  وبقى تقدير اللجنة هو الاجرة الواجبة الدفع قانونا  يعنى الاجرة بقت 35 جنية مع ان العقد مكتوب فية 450 جنية وطبعا تم الطعن على اللجان ولازالت القضية متداولة الى الان فى المحاكم وانا عارف انة هيتحكم لصالح المستاجر بالاجرة القانونية لان القانون اعتبر اللجان من النظام العام لايجوز التفاق على مخالفتها بالاضافة انة هيرجع على الارملة واولادها القصر بالزيادة الى دفعها عن الاجرة القانونية يعنى هيعقد سنين وسنين مابيدفعش حتى الــ 35 جنية مع انة فية عقد مكتوب ان الاجرة 450 جنية  قولى بقى يااستاذ عاطف القانون القديم دة العقد فية شريعة المتعاقدين ولا لا  بالرغم من ان المستاجر بيكسب الاف يعنى لاهما اتفقوا على تخزين   ممنوعات أو لحجز أطفال مختطفين بها .. دة كان اتفاق على اجرة  . 
 وهرجع واقول لحضرتك ان القانون القديم مابيخضعش لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين لعدم تفعيل نصوص القانون المدنى وان شرط المدة لازم ولابد وان القاعدة الفقهية  بتقول .
رفع المضرة اولى من جلب المنفعة يعنى حضرتك مش عشان اسكن الناس فى شقق اقوم اضر صاحب الحق والملك فى ملكة ولا ضرر ولا ضرار يبقى مايبقاش من كلة امتداد عقد وتوريث الغير فى ملك الغير هو من امتى شرع ربنا قال اننا نورث الغير ملك الغير  طيب اقل حاجة اجرة المثل .

----------


## atefhelal

*الأخ الفاضل / ر. محمد*
*ليس من الضرورى أن تقتنع برأيى فى الموضوع ، فليس هذا من بين أهدافى .. ولكنى أشارك فيه بهدف إظهار الرأى الآخر فيه .. عل اختلافنا يلقى ضوءا بسيطا يستبين من خلاله الصواب فيما ذهبنا إليه حين يمر على الموضوع بعض الزملاء الأفاضل .* 

*ومن ناحيتى .. فقد تعلمت أن القانون فى أى بلد محترم لايمكن أن يتصادم مع المنطق البسيط ، ولايمكن أن يتعارض مع المصلحة العامة ، أو يمكن أن يقتل أحلام الأغلبية المشروعة أو يهدد أمنهم .. كما تعلمت أن الدستور ليس نصا مقدسا أو وحيا إلهيا ، بل هو ماتعارف عليه الأغلبية فى استفتاء حر نزيه كمبادئ عامة وإطارا عاما ضابطا للقانون وللنظام العام .. ويمكن أن تتغير مواده ونصوصه بتغير ظروف المجتمع وتغير مصالحه .*

*ولأنى لست رجل قانون ولست فقيها دستوريا ، ولاأحتفظ فى مكتبتى بإصدارات فى هذا الشأن .. فلن أتكلم مثل بعض مدعى الخبرة والتفقه فى القانون والدستور .. وسوف يكون حديثى من منطلق معايشتى لما يسمى بمراحل الإيجارات القديمة حتى ظهور مايسمى بقانون الإيجارات الجديد وإخضاعه للقانون المدنى طبقا للعبارة التى يتداولها البعض بطريقة غير منضبطة والتى تقول أن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين ..*

*المرحلة الأولى هى أربعينيات القرن الماضى  حيث تم العمل ببطاقة التموين أول مرة مع ظروف الحرب العالمية الثانية وتجميد القيمة الإيجارية للوحدات السكنية .. لظروف الفقر المدقع وتفشى البطالة فى ذلك الوقت ... والمرحلة الثانية بعد الثورة وقد تمثلت بالنسبة للوحدات السكنية فى لجان تقييم الوحدات السكنية القديمة وأدت إلى تخفيضات متتابعة للقيمة الإيجارية للحد من جشع المؤجرين والملاك طبقا لماتم الإعلان عنه فى هذا الوقت ... المرحلة الثالثة وهى للمبانى السكنية التى تم بناؤها فى الستينيات والسبعينيات والثمانينيات .. وقد ظهر مع سبعينيات القرن الماضى مايسمى بخلو الرجل كتعامل غير قانونى فى الخفاء .. وكان يتم تأجير الوحدات بناءا على تقييم المالك على أساس ماتكلفه وماقد يتكلفه من مصروفات مع هامش ربح محدد .. فإن رضى المستأجر بالقيمة الإيجارية التى يحددها المالك يتم التعاقد على أساسها  ، وإن لم يرضى يلجأ الإثنان إلى لجان التحكيم حيث يتم بمعرفتها تقييم الوحدة السكنية وتحديد قيمة إيجارها  ...*

*ومثال الصيدلية الذى ضربته ياأخى للتدليل على صحة وجهة نظرك ، هو مثال لايصح المقارنة به .. لأنه لايصح معاملة الوحدات السكنية معاملة الوحدات التى يتم تأجيرها لمزاولة أى نشاط تجارى كبيع خامات أو سلع مصنعة أو غير مصنعة أو تسويق خدمات إجتماعية أو سياحية أو ترفيهية   .. لأن تلك الأنشطة طبقا للنظام الحالى تخضع لآليات السوق ، فإن زاد المالك من قيمة إيجار تلك الوحدات وضع المستأجر  تلك الزيادة فى تكلفة نشاطه ورفع سعر بيع سلعه أو خدماته دون سقف يحدده القانون فى هذا الشأن للأسف .. وأنت تعلم ضعف مايسمى بجمعيات حماية المستهلكين وانعدام فعاليتها ، وضعف النقابات العمالية والمهنية التى يمكن أن تُحدث توازنا هاما ومطلوبا بين قوة العمل وقوة رأس المال .*

*أنا فى جميع الأحوال لاأحمل المالك سواء كان مؤجرا بالنظام القديم أو بالنظام الحديث أى مسئولية .. لأن الدولة هى المسئولة عن توفير الحد الأدنى من الحياة المحتملة إنسانيا لأى مواطن ويشمل ذلك السكن المناسب بالضرورة لتحقيق الحد الأدنى المطلوب للحفاظ على كرامة الإنسان ... ولها أن تفرض فى هذا الشأن النظام المناسب لتحقيق ذلك .*

*ويجب أن نعلم أنه منذ تبنت النخبة الحاكمة مايسمى بسياسة "الإصلاح الإقتصادى" ، لم يكن ذلك على سبيل الإختيار الحر منها الذى تفرضه مصلحة الأغلبية ، ولكنه كان استجابة لما فرضه على مصر دائنيها الذين اجتمعوا بباريس فيما يسمى بنادى باريس فى بداية عصر مبارك ..  أى كان ذلك خضوعا لرغبة الدائنين وهيمنتهم ، وكان ذلك لعدم إمكان النخبة الحاكمة الإستغناء عن القروض والمعونات والهبات الممنوحة لمصر ، ولإنعدام القدرة الإقتصادية بنظامهم على تحقيق الإستقلال الإقتصادى بمعزل عن القوى الكبرى الخارجية ..*

*وهناك آثار سلبية كثيرة ظهرت أقلها بؤر الفساد  التى انتشرت فى نسيج المجتمع المصرى مع تبنى النظام الحاكم لنظام تحرير آليات السوق ومعاملاته دون وضع أى ضوابط مراعاة للبعد الإجتماعى .. ويتفق معظم الإقتصاديين على أن أليات السوق وحدها غير قادرة على تحقيق الأمن أو على تحقيق الحد الأدنى من التوازن المطلوب بين فئات المجتمع .. فما بالك لو أطلقنا تلك الآلية دون ضوابط بالنسبة للتجارة بيعا أو تأجيرا للوحدات السكنية .. والسكن هو عنوان المواطن وفيه  سكينته وأمنه نفسيا وإجتماعيا .. وقد أتى السكن فى التنزيل الحكيم بمعنى الإطمئنان والألفة والرحمة ، ففى سورة التوبة آية 103 خاطب الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا " إن صلواتك سكن لهم " ، وفى سورة الروم آية 21 قال الله تعالى " ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها " .. والسكن الكريم الذى يتناسب مع الحد الأدنى لكرامة الإنسان هو مسئولية الدولة ، ولاحجة للدولة فى هذا الشأن بآليات السوق .. وإن قالت الدولة على الإنسان أن يعمل ويكسب ليوفر لنفسه السكن الكريم الملائم فعليها أولا أن تعطيه حقه من التعليم الأساسى الصحيح  والتأهيل المناسب  ثم تضع خططا عملية لحسن استثماره وخلق فرص العمل الآمنة أمامه ، ولاتحبسه كما يحدث حاليا فى سجن التهميش والقهر والفقر ...  فالإنسان ثروة ، ويستحيل أن يكون نقمة إلا مع فساد النظم الحاكمة .. وبالنسبة لحجة آليات السوق فالرخاء الإقتصادى هو الذى يسمح بتحرير التجارة وفقا لآليات السوق وليس العكس ...*

----------


## ommohamed

واقول والله حرام
انه سبب ازمة الاسكان عندكم في مصر
فلو ان الملاك امنوا على عقاراتهم
لاستثمر الجميع
رؤوس اموالهم في هذا القطاع الهام
هذا رأيي الخاص

شكرا
لك ام فيصل
قلت قولة الحق فاوجزتي
والله الف مليون حرام
وفعلا نفسنا نبقى زيكم في المملكة
نبقى نلاقي في اي وقت وفي اي مكان شقة للايجار
بمبلغ يتناسب مع الدخل بفضل الامان الذي يشعر به المالك على عقاره
مش زي عندنا دلوقتي
الشقة التمليك تحتاج الى10الى20سنة غربة حسب التساهيل
وبعد ان يدفع فيها الشاب(الذي شاخ طبعا ولم يعد شابا ولكنه يادوب بدا ياسس اسرة فوق الاربعين)
فهو مطالب بان يدفع ايجار20شقة قانون قديم
تحت مسمى
اتحاد ملاك واسانسير وخلافه
شكرا ام فيصل
فهذا هو الحل الامثل لحل ازمة الاسكان
اعيدوا الحق الى  اصحابه
عشة او كوخا او بدروم او حجرة فوق السطوح
وانتظروا ما سيحدث من استثمار في هذا القطاع الهام

----------


## abomena62

> *بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية*
> *اللى مايقدرش على الدبابير يفارقنا*
> *شوفوا الفرق بين ديمقراطية النباح وديمقراطيتهم*


اخي الفاضل
الدكتور جمال الشربيني
سرني مرورك الكريم
والحقيقة ياخي الفاضل
ان هذا الرجل
يقدر يخش كل اعشاش الضبابير مجتمعة
وهو قد فعل واقعيا في كل المجالات
الا هذا المجال فقط
لان زي ما قلت لحضرتك
الحكاية
كلها اهواء
وهو لم يعد يعمل حساب لآخرته
والعصابة الحاكمة
وهو طبعا رئيس عصابة
وليس رئيس دولة
وفقا لاي معيار او تعريف سياسي عالمي او حتى محلي فهو لا تنطبق عليه مواصفات رئيس دولة
وبكل المعايير تنطبق عليه كل اوصاف رؤساء العصابات الكبرى
وهو مش مفروض يفارقنا بس علشان قانون الايجارات القديم
بل علشان مليون حاجة اخرى

----------


## atefhelal

> ..........................................
> ..................................................  .
> *يقدر يخش كل اعشاش الضبابير مجتمعة*
> *وهو قد فعل واقعيا في كل المجالات*
> *الا هذا المجال فقط*
> *لان زي ما قلت لحضرتك*
> *الحكاية*
> *كلها اهواء*
> .......................


*أهواء إيه ومين فى الموضوع ده ؟ .. هل هى أهواءه  أو أهواء أسرته أو بعض أفراد عائلته أو المحيطين بهم جميعا من رجال الأعمال .. أعتقد أنه لايوجد واحد من هؤلاء يسكن طبقا لنظام الإيجارات القديمة .. لكى يكون  هواه مع المستأجرين بهذا النظام ..*

*ورغم أنى لم أتفق معه حين قال مرة بما معناه .. أنه سوف يدعم الأغنياء ويشجع المستثمرين لأنه بهذا الدعم والتشجيع يمكن للأغنياء حل مشكلة الفقر والفقراء .. بما يعنى  أن النظام الحالى يدعم رجال الأعمال ويرعى مصالحهم على حساب الأغلبية المهمشة ... أى أنه إن ترك نفسه لأهوائه فسوف يكون ذلك فى صالح الملاك على حساب المستأجرين بالنظام القديم .. !!*

*وإن كان لك تفسير لم أتمكن من الوصول إليه عن ماذا يهوى فى هذا الشأن فيسعدنى أن أسمعه منك ..*

----------


## ماجد حامد محمد

هذا الموضوع سيثير جدلاًشديداً لكن على كل مسلم أن يعلم الحق و لا ينجرف الى عاطفته أو يأخذ المواضيع الشرعية بالرفض ما دام فيها حكم فى الشرع., و يجب علينا جميعاً أن نرجع الحق الى أصحابه. رغم أن الكل سيقول أرآء مثل "و احنا نروح فين يعنى " أو ما هما أصحاب البيوت خلاص خلصوا فلوس الشقة و مثل هذه الأرآء التى لا تمثل فى الشرع إلا جدال فى الباطل , فكيف أستطيع أن أقول إن السرقة لا بد منها و إلا الحرامى سيموت من الجوع , أو أن الرشوة ليست رشوة بل تهادى بين الناس بهدايا قيمة حتى تسود المحبة, فهل يعقل ذلك.
و كما يقول بعض الناس أن هناك من الفقراء من لا يستطيع أن يغادر الشقة الى مكان آخر, فأنا متأكد أن لهم حل فى الشرع أو وضع معين , فليبحثوا هم عن ماهية الوضع المعين فى هذه الحالة و ليأتوا لنا به و يعرضوه علينا, لكن لا يعقل أن يقول لنا أن نأخذ حقوق أصحاب البيوت و نظلمهم من أجل فئة معينة من الناس , بل الحل أن نأتى بالحل لهذه الفئة المعينة, لكن ماذا تقول عن أصحاب الألوف و الملايين و الذين يدفعون 12 جنيهاً فى الشهر فى شقة فى مصر الجديدة مثلاً مساحتها 200 متر .
أليس هذا ظلماً و فى نفس الوقت لا أقول أن يتم طرد الجميع فى يوم واحد بل إعطاء مهلات متفاوتة حسب مقدرة كل فرد و هذا رأى خاص بى و ليس رأى شرعى.
و أخيراً أنا أخاطب من لا يعلم الحكم الشرعى, لكن من يعلم و يرضى بالظلم فلا أخاطبه بل أدعوا ل أن يريه الله الحق
ودة رابط فية راى الشرع بقانون الايجار

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/fatwa/S...ang=A&Id=43972

----------


## atefhelal

> *....................*
> *.....................................*
> 
> * فكيف أستطيع أن أقول إن السرقة لا بد منها و إلا الحرامى سيموت من الجوع* 
> *....................*
> *...................................*
> 
> *أليس هذا ظلماً و فى نفس الوقت لا أقول أن يتم طرد الجميع فى يوم واحد ..*
> *.............................*
> ...


*ياسيدى الفاضل*

*يجب أن نحدد أولا من سرق من .. ومن ظلم من  .. ؟؟ وإن تأكد لديك أن هناك سرقة وظلما وقعا على أصحاب البيوت القديمة .. فلنستعمل معا مايسمى بالمنطق* * البسيط .. وإن استعملناه  فلن نقول أن مستأجرى المساكن القديمة هم الظلمة والسارقين .. لسبب بسيط : هو أنهم قد استأجروا مساكنهم أيام الحرب العالمية الثانية بموجب قانون وافق عليه مجلس النواب الذى كان يمثل أغلبيته فى ذلك الوقت حزب الوفد القديم ... ، أو أنهم قد استأجروا مساكنهم بعد الثورة بموجب قانون أو قوانين أصدرتها  عدة مجالس منها ماكان يسمى بمجلس الأمة أو الإتحاد القومى أوالإتحاد الإشتراكى أو مجلس الشعب .. أو تحت أى مسمى آخر تتذكره معى .. ثم صدق على تلك القوانين رئيس الجمهورية ...أى أنهم - أى المستأجرين - لم يستأجروا مساكنهم عنوة أو بالتحايل والنصب على أصحابها ..*

* والنتيجة هى أن  .. نبتعد تماما عن مستأجرى المساكن القديمة ، ولانفتعل خناقات معهم قد تتسبب فى ثورة دموية بين طوائف وفئات من الشعب  لايعلم مداها سوى الله .. وليذهب المتضررون من أصحاب المساكن القديمة إلى من ظلمهم وسرقهم ويطالبونهم بالتعويض أو حتى بطرد سكان مساكنهم القديمة أوبأى حل آخر تراه الدولة مناسبا للجميع .. أى أنه إن كان هناك ظالم أو سارق  فى رأى أصحاب المساكن القديمة .. فليس هو ساكن مساكنهم بل هو الدولة التى أصدرت تلك القوانين  فسرت تلك القوانين على الجميع ملاكا ومستأجرين ..*

*ثم سؤال  أوتساؤل .. هل لم يكن فى مصر المحروسة  إسلام أو مفتيين عند إصدار تلك القوانين .. أم أن الإسلام قد ظهر حديثا فظهر معه نشاط الإفتاء .. لاتقل لى أن أهل الفتوى فى ذلك الزمن كانوا بكما أو مكممين حين إصدار تلك القوانين .. فتحرروا وتعلموا النطق هذه الأيام .. لأنى لن أصدقك ..*

*ثم أن الرابط الذى ذكرته فى مداخلتك ياأخى الذى يشير إلى الفتوى التى اعتمدت عليها  فى مداخلتك الساخنة ، لايذكر صاحب الفتوى .. ولاتقل لى أن صاحب الفتوى هو موقع هذا الرابط  الإلكترونى .. فالمواقع لاتفتى .. ويجب مع ذكر إسم المفتى ذكر النص الذى استند إليه  المفتى أو قاس عليه ، وأن يكون النص من التنزيل الحكيم أو من السنة النبوية الصحيحة .. ولايصح أن يستند المفتى فى فتواه على فتوى مفتى آخر عاش فى زمن آخر وفى مجتمع وظروف أخرى ، بغير بحث عن السند الصحيح فى فتواه وفى دواعى وأسباب فتواه ، فالعقيدة فى الإسلام هى من ثوابت الدين يتم إيضاحها للعامة ولايُفتى فى أمرها .. أما الشريعة فإلى أن تقوم الساعة هى شريعة سمحاء فى غاية  المرونة والإتساع لكل أمور الدنيا ومتغيراتها ...*


*ياأخى نحن فى عصر مصاب بما يسمى بإسهال مرضى كريه فى الفتاوى .. ومن السهل أن تجد فيه فتوى تؤيد رأيك .. ومن السهل أيضا على صاحب الرأى الآخر أن يجد فتوى أخرى تهدم رأيك .. !!*

*وأخيرا إن كان هناك ظلم أو سرقة كما تقول .. فلتبحث ياأخى عن الظالم أو عن السارق وتقتله أو حتى تسحله .. إن صح لى أن أفتى بذلك (على غير علم) اعتمادا على النص: " من مات دون ماله فهو شهيد " .. !! .. هل رأيت .. فقد اعتمدت فى تلك الفتوى( وهى من التفاتى  طبعا ) على نص صريح من حديث  شريف صحيح ولكنى لم أتحرى الحكمة وراء هذا النص ولم أحتاط لعواقب تنفيذ  تلك الفتوى الكارثية   .. وقد تاهت عنى الحكمة  الكلية لشريعة الإسلام السمحة بتلك الفتوى .. ذلك فى حالة إن تبجحت بالقول وقلت أن ماقلته  فى تلك الفقرة هو فتوى شرعية ..*

----------


## r_mohamed1

الاستاذ الفاضل عاطف حاول انك تبعد عن الشخصنة والتحيز للطرف الخاطىء انا قريت الفتوى وهية متفقة مع صحيح القانون ونصوصة الواردة فى القانون المدنى المصرى المحترم جدا جدا 
الفتوى قالت ان من شروط صحة عقد الإجارة كون المدة معلومة والأجرة معلومة بيقابلها نص المادة  
(558) االأيجارعقد يلتزم المؤجر بمقتضاة  ان يمكن المستاجرمن الأنتفا ع بشى معينى مدة معينة لقاءأجرمعلوم .

الجزء الثانى من الفتوى فإن لم يضرب للإجارة أجلا لم يجز ذلك، لأنه لا تكون الإجارة جائزة إلا أن يضرب لذلك أجلا، فإن لم يضرب للإجارة أجلا كانت الإجارة فاسدة.
بيقابلها نص المادة (563)  اذا عقدالايجار دون اتفاق علىمدة أوعقد لمدة غير معينة أو تعذر اثيات المدة المدعاة , اعتبر الأيجار منعقدا للفترة المعينة لدفع الأجرة وينتهى بانقضاء هذة الفترة بناء على طلب أحد المتعاقدين اذا هو بنة على المتعاقد الأخربالأخلأء فى المواعيد الأتى بيانها : (أ) فى الأراضى الزراعية والأراضى البور اذا كانت المدة المعينة لدفع الأجرة ستة أشهرأو أكثر , يكون التنبية قبل انتهائها بثلأثة أشهر , فاذا كانت المدة أقل من ذلك , وجب التنبية قبل نصفها الأخير كل هذا مع مراعاة حق المستاجر فىالمحصول وفقا للعرف (ب) فى المنازل والحوانيت والمكاتب والمتاجر والمصانع والمخازن وما الى ذلك اذاكانت الفترة المعينة لدفع الأجرة أربعة أشهر أو أكثير وجب التنبيه قبل انتهائها بشهرين , فاذا كانت الفترة أقل من ذلك وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الاخير(ج) فى المساكن والغرف المؤثثة وفى اى شىء غير ماتقدم اذا كانت الفترة المعينة لدفع الاجرة شهرين او اكثر وجب التبيه قبل نهايتها بشهر فاذا كانت اقل من ذلك وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الأخير 0

وقالت الفتوى وللمؤجر عليه أجرة المثل بيقابلها نص المادة  (562) اذا لم ينفق المتعاقدان على مقدار الأجرة أو على كيفية تقديرها , أواذا تعدز اثبات مقدار الأجرة 0وجب اعتبار أجرة المثل0

وحضرتك ماجوبتش على سوالى الخاص بالاجرة  المتنازع عليها فى القضية المثارة والى قولت لحضرتك ان الاتفاق كان على اجرة ولم يكن على شىء يخالف القانون هل بتخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين ام لا .
وسوال تانى لحضرتك انت بتفضل اخضاع العلاقة لقانون الاسوياء القانون المدنى المصرى ولا لقوانين استثنائية تحكم بموجب اوامر عسكرية .

----------


## atefhelal

> الاستاذ الفاضل عاطف ... وسوال تانى لحضرتك انت بتفضل اخضاع العلاقة لقانون الاسوياء القانون المدنى المصرى ولا لقوانين استثنائية تحكم بموجب اوامر عسكرية .


*الأستاذ الفاضل ر.محمد* 
*لعاك تتذكر ياأخى  أننى لم أقرر العودة للموضوع إلا بشرط أن نبتعد برأينا عن الشخصنة وعن التحيز لطرف ضد طرف آخر ..* 

*وكل ماأعرفه عن القوانين بعد مناقشتها  والموافقة عليها من السلطة التشريعية أيا كان إسمها  ونظام وطريقة تشكيلها  سواء قبل الثورة أو بعد الثورة أو فى هذه الأيام ، ثم يتم اعتمادها من رئيس الجمهورية  ويتم العمل من تاريخ نشرها فى الوقائع المصرية .... أنه لا يمكن أن يقال فى قانون من القوانين  أن هذا قانون للأسوياء وأن ذاك قانون لغير الأسوياء ، كما لايصح أن يكون لكل فرد قانونه أو لكل فئة قانونها إلا  فى مسائل الأحوال الشخصية لمختلفى الديانات أو مايشبه ذلك .. وهكذا .. والقانون هو على خلاف الأمر العسكرى .. فالأمر العسكرى يصدر من الحاكم العسكرى أو من ينوب عنه فى ظروف معينة استثنائية وقد يكون لمدة معينة ، ويتم نشره كأمر عسكرى وليس كقانون ..* 

* فالقانون هو قانون لكل أفراد الشعب وملزم لهم  جميعا  سواء صدر فى الماضى أو تعدل بقانون آخر فى زمن آخر  .. والطريق الوحيد أمام أى مواطن إن وجد القانون ظالما له .. أن يبحث أو يدع غيره من  أصحاب الخبرة يبحثون فى إمكانية رفع دعوى بشبهة عدم دستوريته .. فالدستور هو الإطار العام الحاكم والضابط  لأى قانون ولأى من مكوناته من المواد والنصوص .. وأعتقد أن المحكمة الدستورية حكمت بعدم دستورية توريث عقود الإيجار بالنظام القديم .. ويمكن للمتضررين من ملاك المساكن القديمة أن يلجأوا للمحكمة الدستوريه للطعن بشبهة عدم دستورية كل قوانين الإيجار للمساكن القديمة لمخالفتها جميعا للشريعة الإسلامية التى هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع طبقا للمادة الثانية من الدستور .. وهذا هو الطريق الوحيد ..  وإن قلت لى فى أى وقت  أن المحكمة الدستورية قد حكمت بعدم دستورية هذه القوانين القديمة وتضمن حكمها أن يكون ذلك بأثر رجعى وأن يتم إخلاء المساكن القديمة من سكانها وتسليمها لورثة مالكيها  أو أن يتم إخضاع التعامل فيها بالقانون المدنى الجديد ..   ساعتها لن يصبح هناك ضرورة للجدل فى هذا الموضوع ..*

* كما أن لى سؤال أريد أن أسألك الإجابة عليه .. باعتبارك أفهم منى كما يبدو من مداخلاتك  فى أمور القانون .. هل إذا ارتكب أمس أو أول أمس  شخص ما جريمة ما ،  وكانت عقوبتها على سبيل المثال شهر حبس .. وطالت فترة محاكمته أو تم الحكم عليه ونفاذ العقوبة  ، فهل إذا صدر أثناء محاكمته أو أثناء قضائه فترة تنفيذ  العقوبة  قانون جديد زاد العقوبة على نفس الجريمة  بالحبس شهرين ، فهل يصح قانونا أو عقلا أن نطبق عليه القانون الجديد بأثر رجعى فنزيد حبسه شهرا آخرا  ..*

----------


## abomena62

> *أهواء إيه ومين فى الموضوع ده ؟ .. هل هى أهواءه  أو أهواء أسرته أو بعض أفراد عائلته أو المحيطين بهم جميعا من رجال الأعمال .. أعتقد أنه لايوجد واحد من هؤلاء يسكن طبقا لنظام الإيجارات القديمة .. لكى يكون  هواه مع المستأجرين بهذا النظام ..*
> 
> *ورغم أنى لم أتفق معه حين قال مرة بما معناه .. أنه سوف يدعم الأغنياء ويشجع المستثمرين لأنه بهذا الدعم والتشجيع يمكن للأغنياء حل مشكلة الفقر والفقراء .. بما يعنى  أن النظام الحالى يدعم رجال الأعمال ويرعى مصالحهم على حساب الأغلبية المهمشة ... أى أنه إن ترك نفسه لأهوائه فسوف يكون ذلك فى صالح الملاك على حساب المستأجرين بالنظام القديم .. !!*
> 
> *وإن كان لك تفسير لم أتمكن من الوصول إليه عن ماذا يهوى فى هذا الشأن فيسعدنى أن أسمعه منك ..*


اخي الاكبر/عاطف هلال
السلام عليكم
الهوى هنا ليس بالضرورة ان يكون فخامته شخصيا يشغل شقة قانون قديم ككل الذين يدافعون باستماتة عن القانون القديم
ليس للاسف احقاقا للحق
بل دفاعا عن مصلحتهم حتى ولو كانت على اشلاء الملاك الحقيقين(شرعا)بعد أن أصبحوا هم الملاك الفعليين واقعا
وإن كان هذا الأمر أيضا مشكوك فيه
للإنعدام المطلق لأاي نوع من الشفافية في الحياة السياسية المصرية في حقبة ما بعد(ثورة يوليو المجيدة)
وبالأخص فيما يخص املاك الرؤساء وكشف حساب شامل ومفصل له ولعائلته عن المكتسبات والارباح التي آلت اليهم بسبب وجوده في الوظيفة
نعم هي وظيفة عامة ومنصب حكومي وإن كان أرفع وأعلى وأرقى منصب في البلاد كلها
وهو لمن يفهم تكليف لا تشريف
انظر الى الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وجعله قدوة وأسوة حسنة(بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا)لجميع حكامنا وحكام المسلمين-انظر اليه وهو يرتعب وترتجف أوصاله من مجرد تخيله أن يحاسبه الله تعالى حسابا عسيرا
على تعثر شاة في العراق وهو خليفة لخليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اصحابه جميعا وسلم
واذا كانت سيرة النبي وأصحابه لا تجد صدى لدى البعض 
حسنا
لهم أقول
انظروا للرئيسين الفرنسيين الحالي والسابق
بعد فوز ساركوزي بالنتخابات في فرنسا
وهو تقليد فرنسي شائع وثابت
ولايعد انتهاكا لحياتهم الخاصة ولا خلافه
لان المنصب العام الرفيع
يغري بانتهاكات رهيبة للقانون ان لم تكن عليه رقابة شعبية وبرلمانية صارمة
لقد تم نشر كل شئ
وما تم ترجمته للصحافة العربية هو من حيث الكيف يكاد فعلا ان يكون جل ما يملكون
ولكن من حيث الكيف ربما1%مما نشر في الصحافة الفرنسية
لدرجة أن هناك قوائم شاملة بالهدايا الشخصية والتي وصلت للتنويه عن ولاعة سجاير من الذهب
وهل تذكر وليام بيري
وزير دفاع اغنى دولة في العالم
عندما تمت محاسبته على(70دولارا امريكيا)
اي والله هذا المبلغ دقيق وصحيح وبلا ادني مبالغة
هي قيمة وقود رسمي ملك الدولة
استخدمه اثناء اجازته الخاصة في ايطاليا
ورغم انني اصدق البعض بان ثروات فخامته واولاده قد فاقت الارقام المليارية
الا انني اتساءل بسذاجة وعبط ايضا
هل يملك(ولا اقول هل يعلم)احد في مصر عن الاجابة على سؤال اين ذهبت الشقة التي استأجرها النقيب حسني مبارك النازح من كفر مصيلحة للقاهرة كىلاف بل ملايين النازحين اليها من كل قرى ونجوع وكفور مصر الحبيبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا اعرف ان من يعرف(وهم قليلون جدا)لايملك أن يقول
ورغم هذا
فهذا ليس هو الهوى الذى اعنيه لدى فخامته يااستاذنا الكبير 
ان لفخامته اخوة واخوات شرفاء
ووالله ولا ازكي على الله احدا يحترمون انفسهم فوق العادة وبشكل لم يحدث ابدا من عائلة المغدور على المنصة
هم جميعا يسكنون في شقق قديمة ومتواضعة
وهذه تحسب لهم وليست له
وهو ان كان لم يفدهم بمنصبه الرفيع
فلا اقل من الا يضرهم حتى ولو كان باحقاق الحق لاصحاب البيوت المنهوبين والمظلومين
اما اعضاء مجلس الشعب جميعا
فهم ينهبون املاك الناس
الا من رحم ربي
وهم لا يتعدون اصابع اليد الواحدة ربما مبتورة الاصبع
وكلهم يسكن شقق لو تم ايجارها مفروشة
مابين5الى15الف دولار
والمالك له من خمسة الاف الى120000مليم يااستاذ عاطف
هل تصدق
ان ايجار شقة احدهم على نيل الجبلاية15جنيه
ومساحتها تفوق400متر مربع
اما عن رجال الاعمال فحدث ولا حرج
انهم يعتبرونها بيزينيس وشطارة
لايمكن التفريط في شئ كهذا
ان احدهم لم يترك شقة 235م
في شارع القصر العيني
الا بعد تقاضي رشوة(هذه تسميتي للمبلغ والله يحاسبني عليه)مليون جنيه

----------


## atefhelal

*الإخوة الأفاضل* 

*أنا أكره الظلم والإستغلال أوممارسة القهر على المحتاجين أو على من حاصرته سوءات نظم الحكم المتعاقبة فى مصر وديكتاتورية حكامها وسوء إدارتهم لموارد لمصر فصار حال أعزة القوم فيها إلى ذل لايستحقونه ..*

*وأتمنى أن يصدر قانونا بإخلاء كل سكن لمسكن قديم يتربح منه أى فرد وله مسكن آخر فى أرقى أماكن القاهرة ، وقد يكون مالكا لعمارة أو أبراج يتاجر بها .. لأن هذا الساكن هو نوع شيطانى من أنواع البشر وهو بؤرة فساد فى نسيج المجتمع المصرى  .. بل أزيد  وأتمنى أن ينص القانون على عقاب لهذا المستغل بمصادرة أملاكه وتخصيص عائدها لبناء مساكن لشباب مصر البائس الذى تفشت بينه العنوسة وتوحشت نسبتها حتى أصبحت خطرا على حاضر مصر ومستقبلها ... أنا أعلم أن هناك حالات من الإستفزاز الشديد لملاك المساكن القديمة ، حين يجدون مستأجرا بقيمة إيجارية زهيدة لاتكاد تكفى للحصول على طعام يوم واحد متواضع لأسرة متوسطة الحال وساكن ملكهم يتربح دون وجه حق بمسكنه الذى لايمتلكه ... وهنا يجب حصر مثل تلك الحالات وإعمال القانون  العادل بشأنها ...* 

*كما أعلم أن هناك فى المقابل أسرا كثيرة شريفة كانت عزيزة  فى قومها حين كان الجنيه المصرى يكفى لإطعام أسرة ميسورة لأكثر من ثلاثة أيام ، وكانوا قادرين على دفع عشرة جنيهات أو أكثر شهريا  ليسكنوا فى أفخم أحياء القاهرة دون أن يؤثر ذلك على قدرتهم المالية أو على مراكزهم الإجتماعية الرفيعة .. هذا  فى الوقت الذى كان خريج الجامعة لايصل راتبه الشهرى الصافى إلى أكثر من أربعة عشر جنيها .. فأصبح حال تلك الأسر الآن ينطبق عليه القول : ويحسبهم الناس أغنياء من التعفف .. تلك الأسر فى حال لاقدر الله أن انهار سكنهم عليهم يتمنون الموت تحت أنقاضه .. لأن البديل عنه هو السكن بالشارع على أى رصيف أو تحت أى كوبرى ..* 

*لذلك فأنا أرى أن الموضوع كله هو موضوع اجتماعى .. يجب أن يعمل فيه القانون من المنظور الإنسانى والإجتماعى وأن  تتحمل الدولة الجزء الأكبر من تكلفته .. ولاحجة بفتاوى بعض هواة الفتوى التى أسميها "تفاتى" .. فالإسلام كما هو دين لايرضى بالظلم لإنسان لايرضى أيضا بالخراب أو القهر والتشرد لأى إنسان .. ويجب أن نبحث عن الحكمة وراء أى نص وأن لانجعل  من بعض النصوص أوثانا نتعبدها ، ولنا فى عمر ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه الأسوة الحسنة فى ذلك .. وقد قال أبو ذر الغفارى رضى الله عنه : عجبت للفقير كيف لايخرج على الناس شاهرا سيفه .. فهل كان أبو ذر الغفارى  بقوله هذا خارجا على شريعة الله وحدوده  حين دعا الفقير فى مجتمع لايراعى الفقراء أو كل من أذلتهم الحاجة بعد عز  أن يخرجوا على الناس شاهرين سيوفهم .. !!*

----------


## abomena62

عفوا
استاذ عاطف
لانني قليل الحيلة(كمبيوتريا)
اضطررت لانهاء المشاركة قبل اكمالها لظرف خاص
المهم
ثم من هم رجال الاعمال الحاليون
وكيف آلت اليهم ثرواتهم المهولة وغير السبوقة في كل تاريخ مصر بما في ذلك عصر قارون(والله أعلم)
وما علاقة هؤلاء بفخامته وأولاده
وماهي درجة المنفعة المشتركة التي بينهم
وهل هناك من يجرؤ في مصر كلها ان يخبرنا كم يدفع فلان باشا ابو الفعيلين ضرائب لمصر وشعبها المسكين؟
او علان باشا افعل فع(هكذا وزن الاسم بلغة اهل العرب)
او ترتان باشا افعل فعلت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إن من اعطتهم الدولة(النظام الحاكم واركانه ووريثه) متر الارض بمليم وهم يبيعونه للشعب بمتوسط1500ج
للمتر ماذا تتوقع منهم؟
إن من ينهبون أمة بأسرها لماذا لاتتوقع منهم أن ينهبوا صاحب العقار الذي أواهم سنين عديدة فنشأوا وترعرعوا وتعلموا
ونافقوا ودلسوا وامهل الله لهم ما امهل ولكنه لن يهملهم ولن يفلتوا ابدا من عقابه مهما طال الامد
إن الاستثناء الوحيد الذي أعرفه
ذلك المياردير
صاحب
مشروع فواعل الفعيلانية على طريق مصر اسكندرية ص
عندما اعاد شقته الفخمة في ارقى مكان بالدقي لصاحب العقار
والله اعلم لماذا
هل صلاح ونقاء سريرة وخوف من الله دفعه لاعادة الحق الى اصحابه
ام هو الهوى مرة اخرى
هل تدري من كان صاحب العقار؟
زوج اخت( المرحوم )الدكتور رفعت المحجوب رئيس مجلس الشعب(ولا املك الا ان اقول الآن الا ذلك لانه في ذمة الله وحده)
وهذه الرواية سمعتها من ابن صاحب العقار
وهو زميل مهنة يعمل في مستشفى الطلبة بجامعة القاهرة
هل تدري ايضا ان كل المحافظين
والوزراء في مصر
وجميع المناصب العليا
الذين ينزوحون اموال مصر جهارا نهارا
منتفعون بشقق الغلابة والمساكين من الملاك المنهوبين والمسلوبين المسروقين
وطبعا انت لست بحاجة يااخي الكريم لان يعيد عليك
بان من لايتورع ان يفعل هذه يفعل تلك واكثر
ووالله الذي ليس لنا اله الاه
هناك اسماء اعرفها شخصيا
ولولا خوفي من احراجهم علنا
(رغم انني نصحت بعضهم سرا ولم يفعلوا لان القانون اعطاهم انطباع بانهم اصحاب حق)
من اصحاب الالقاب
سيادة اللواء(جيش او شرطة او حتى رقابة ادارية)
سيادة المستشار
نائب رئيس محمكمة النقض
رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة
مساعد المدعي العام الاشتراكي
وكلهم اصبحوا من سكان الفيلل الفخمة
ومن اصحاب الاملاك(الله يوعدنا واياك بس من حلال)
ولكن احدا لا يترك الشقة لصاحبها وهي التي آواته وتبوأ فيها كل تلك المناصب التي بسببها اصبح من اصحاب الاملاك(والله يسهل لعبيده)
بقيت اجابة سؤالك وانا آسف جدا استاذنا الجليل انها جاءت متأخرة
ما هو الهوى الحقيقي لفخامته
طبعا كلنا نتفق ان سياسة فخامته ان يترك يد الكل في جيب الكل
ويد الدولة في جيب الجميع
واعتقد انه نجح بنسبة100%تماما في قتل الاخلاق والقيم والخوف من الله والحلال والحرام والعرف البلدي الذي كان افضل مليون مرة مما اسمى بوزارة العدل بمل مشتملاتها منذ تاسيسها وحتى يومنا هذا
وارسى دولة البلطجة والرشوة والمحسوبية والفساد الاداري المستشري كالسرطان في كل اوصال النظام وتفريعاته
وهو كرئيس لهذا النظام الفاسد
يقول في مؤتمرات الحزن الواطي(والمعروف بالحزب الوطني وقال ايه الديموقراطي)
انه مع فقراء هذا الشعب
ومع الطبقة المطحونة منه
وهي كلمة لم يكن صادقا فيها ابدا
وطبعا توافق ذلك مع اهواء الفئة الغالبة مما يسمى بالسلطات الثلاث التشريعية والادارية والقضائية
وهنا اكرر كلمة لاستاذة بكلية طب اسيوط لبريد الاهرام
اللي عايز يبقشش
يبقشش من جيبه
يعني نحن اصحاب البيوت القديمة ليس لدينا مانع نهائيا ان يمنحهم فخامته من جيبه او من جيب ابوه
فيللا وقصورا منيفة
ليتركوا لنا اموالنا السليبة
بمباركة النظام الفاسد وقوانينه الآثمة التي لم يعد لها أي مكان في الكون الفسيح
الا في مملكة فخامته ووريثه من بعده
واعتقد أن هذا هو عنوان الموضوع الأصلي
(حسني مبارك في عش الضبابير)
وهي عبارة قالها(والعهدة فيها على الراوي)
وهو واحد من الاعلاميين الذين كانوا يرافقونه في حله وترحاله
ثم تم اقصاؤه
لآن لسانه فالت
وكان بيقعد يحكي حاجات عبيطة
زي الريس
كان بياكل ايه في الطيارة
وكان لابس ايه
ولما بيحب ينام بيعمل ايه
ومين اللي قاعد جنبه طول رحلة الطيران الطويلة التي فاقت ال10ساعات طيران متواصل(بتاع الاهرام ولا الاخبار ولا الجمهورية)
وزعق لمين وعنف مين
وكان المسكين يحكي ذلك في ديوان عام المحافظة
في مكتب السكرتير العام
وكانت الساعة الثالثة والنصف عصرا
ولم يصبح عليه صباح اليوم التالي الا وهو مقزم
ومبعد عن مصاحبة الفرعون او حتى النظر الى طلعته البهية
ورغم ان صاحبنا لازال في عمله الا انه لم يعد له ذكر
وكان من الممكن لو مسك لسانه ان يصبح رئيسا للاذاعة والتليفزيون
اذن ياسيدي
اهواءه التي اعنيها
ان يمكن بعض الناس
من املاك بعض الناس
دون ان يرحم هو هؤلاء ولا اؤلئك
فلقد جلد الفئتين
وسلخهم على الصاحي بالضرائب والجبايات والاتاوات
وقلة المرتبات
والواقع الحقيقي
ان المرتبات لم تزد ابدا في العصر المباركي كله
لا بالنسبة للذهب ولا الدولار
ولكنها الاعيب ابليسية للضحك على الذقون
عندما استلم الحكم
كان راتب الموظف البسيط
يكفيه لحوم
وطيور
وفاكه
وخضار
وايجار
وعلاج
و........
و.................................................  .............................................
وربما ادخر منه القليل او حتى اقل القليل
والآن
مرتب الموظف+
مرتب الزوجة+
ما يتقاضاه الطرفان من رشاوي و(هدايا عمل)
ومصادر اخرى للدخل(الله اعلم بها)
والعيشة كلها بقت نكد وحرام في حرام
ومعدش حد (بيدق)
ياعم
اشمعنى انا
ومن ضمن ما هو قائم من هذه الحالة المتردية
اكل اموال الملاك بالباطل
بحجة
انها
ممارسة عامة
يمارسه المصري
المسلم والقبطي
الشيوعي والاخواني
الوفدي(في اقصى اليمين)
واليساري
البهائي  وعبدة الشيطان
فكلنا مصريون
وفي هذه الجزئية كلنا هذا الرجل

----------


## abomena62

ابشروا
يا أهل مصر الطيبين
ابشروا
يا اخواننا المستأجرين
واضربوا دماغكم
في الحيط
أيها الملاك
المفتريين
المستغلين
الجشعين
انتم ومن بقي حيا من آبائكم وأجداكم أجمعين
يامن تتقاضون ايجار شققكم فرختين وأربع بيضات
وتطمعون أن يصبح إيجارها
طبق بيض
وأربع فرخات
منتهى الإفترا

اليكم(وأنا لم أقرأ أصل تصريح معالي الوزير ولم أسمع به أو عنه)
ما نشر اليوم في بريد الاهرام

ـريــد الأهــرام   

  44337 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 ابريل 27 ‏21 من ربيع الآخر 1429 هـ الأحد 





  اصبروا أيها الملاك

بعد ان خرجت علينا الجرائد اليومية بتصريحات لوزير المالية بعدم تعديل العلاقة الايجارية بالمساكن القديمة وبقاء الأجرة الزهيدة كما هي دون أي زيادة‏,‏ أقول لملاك العقارات القديمة اصبروا ان الله مع الصابرين


محاسب ـ حمدي سعد

----------


## ماجد حامد محمد

الايجار القديم هو سبب مشكلة الإسكان فى مصر , و أيضاً هذا القانون لا يوجد إلا فى فى مصر مما يدل على عقلية متحجرة شيوعية أرادت أرضاء مجموعة من الناس بالباطل و خلاص, فكر شيطانى أدى إلى الوضع الحالى.
و مهما جئت لهم بفتاوى أو خاطبتهم بالعقل و الحجة يجادلوا بالباطل و خلاص , لأن كل واحد فيهم عارف إن هو وافق على فسخ العقد فإنه سيبدأ رحلة البحث عن سكن و هو لا يريد أن يخوضها , بل بينه و بين نفسه يرضى بالظلم و يطنش , و يا سلام بأه لو يطلع جوزين جنبهات يوم الجمعة فبحس إنه كده تماااااااااام و مفيش حد أحسن منه, و أحب أقول حاجة صغيرة يمكن مش بتتكرر كتير علشان كده حأقولها
أن العمارة اللى كنت ساكن فيها فى مصر الجديدة تبقى بتاعة جدى الله يرحمه كلها إيحار قديم , و قدر الله أن تحدث ظروف بين والدى و والدتى فالآن و الدى يقيم فى شقة فى ش الطيران عند كنتاكى و هى إيجار قديم ب 40 جنيهاً فى الشهر !!!!!!
و لما تزوجت عرض علىَ والدى أن يذهب و يقيم عند جدتى و أتزوج أنا فى الشقة و لكن و الله على ما أقول شهيد إخترت السكن فى منطقة شعبية جداً و لا إنى آكل حرااااااااااااااام لإن ده أكل مال حراااااااااام فكل واحد بيتكلم على البنوك الربوية و الموسيقى و ما شابههم , و أنا ضد الربا و أى حاجة حرام طبعاً, يا ريت يرجع و يراجع نفسه و يقول لنفسه لو ده مش أكل مال بالباطل أمال يبقى إيه الباطل يعنى !!!!!!!!
أنا مش بقول الكلام ده علشان أقول أنا كويس و أحسن من حد بس علشان أى حد فى موقفى يتجرأ و ياخد الخطوة دى و لايخشى إلا الله و يرجع الحقوق لأهلها.

زى واحد صاحبنا ملتزم جدااااً و مربى دقنه و بيصلى الفجر و مش بيسلم على بنات و الحاجات الحلوة دى كلها و لما جينا مرة خدناه فى أحد دروس الفقه عند الشيخ أحمد طه ريان و هو رئيس قسم الفقه المقارن و سألناه على الايجار القديم الممتد مدى الحياة و بدون زيادة و يورث للأبناء, فقال الشيخ أن هذا ظلم فادح و أن العقد باطل شرعاً , و هذا كلام الشيخ بالنص, و أنه يجب أن يتم كتابة العقد من جديد برضى الطرفين, عارفين الشاب الملتزم قال إيه و إحنا ماشيين, قال الكلام ده كله م يساويش عندى حاجة علشان أنا حاتجوز فى الشقة و حورثها يعنى حورثها.
و الله أنا لا أقول هذا الكلام لأى غرض سوى أن ترجع الحقوق لاأصحابها,و أول ناس قلتلهم الكلام ده أبويا و عمتى و كانت آخر بهدلة فى العائلة ازاى إنى أقول الكلام ده و لنتذكر حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم.
-----------------

عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- قال : قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ( ان الله تعالى طيب

لا يقبل الا طيبا ، وان الله أمر المؤمنين بما أمر به المرسلين فقال تعالى " يا أيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات

واعملوا صالحا " وقال تعالى " ياأيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم " ثم ذكر الرجل يطيل

السفر أشعث أغبر ، يمد يديه إلى السماء : يارب ! يارب! ومطعمه حرام ومشربه حرام وملبسه حرام

وغذي بالحرام ، فأنى يستجاب له )

----------


## atefhelal

*لايجب السير فى موضوع الإيجارات القديمة فى طريق مسدود ، وليس من المنطق إثارة هذا الموضوع وكأنه مشكلة أو معركة بين طائفتين من الشعب .. طائفة ملاك المساكن القديمة ، وطائفة المستأجرين لها بموجب القوانين القديمة التى كانت سارية  فى ذلك الوقت .. لأن السير فى هذا الإتجاه هو سير فى الإتجاه الخاطئ ، وقد يدفع إلى الإحتقان والتطاحن والفتنة والحرب بين طائفتين من الشعب ..فلم يتعمد الساكن بالإيجارات القديمة مخالفة القانون أو حتى الشريعة الإسلامية ، ولم  يفكر يوما فى السطو على حق من حقوق المالك أو تعمد قهر إرادته بإكراهه على تأجير سكنه بموجب تلك القوانين التى كانت سارية  والتى يعتبرها جيل الورثة حاليا  قوانين  ظالمة ومخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية .*

*وإن كان مالكى الوحدات القديمة أو ورثتهم أحسوا الآن ظلما نشأ عن تلك القوانين وخاصة مع ظروف غلاء الأسعار واشتعالها   التى تضرب أغلبية الشعب وتحرقه  .. وأن من سكن بأملاكهم بموجب تلك القوانين واستقر بسكنه زمنا طويلا حتى بلغ من العمر أرذله .. لم يمارس بالقطع أى إكراه أو قهر لإرادة هؤلاء المالكين ، فقد كان بوسعهم فى جميع الأحوال الإمتناع عن تأجير وحداتهم السكنية ... ولأن المالكين  لتلك الوحدات أو ورثتهم لايجب أن يأملوا فى أن يتخلى ساكنى العقارات القديمة  طواعية لأصحابها ويبحثون عن أقرب رصيف فى أى شارع ليفترشوه وأولادهم وبناتهم حتى وإن أجمع كل أهل الفتاوى والتفاتى  فى العالم الإسلامى كله بأن لهم الجنة .. !! .. مؤدى ماسبق أنه ليس أمام هؤلاء الملاك سوى طريق واحد هو أن يتجمعوا فى اتحاد يسمونه بأى إسم يرونه مناسبا ، ويرفعون دعوى تعويض على الدولة عن ماأصابهم من ضرر إصدارها لتلك القوانين ظالمة  .. أو يلجأون للمحكمة الدستورية للطعن بعدم دستورية تلك القوانين لمخالفتها للشريعة الإسلامية أو لمخالفتها  لأى مادة بالدستور أو لمخالفتها لروح الدستور الحالى كله الذى تم ترقيعه وتشويهه طبقا لأهواء النخبة الحاكمة .. وفى هذه الحالة سوف تبقى مشكلة وهى هل يجوز للمحكمة الدستورية إن حكمت بعد دستورية تلك القوانين أن يتم تطبيق ذلك بأثر رجعى .. فهناك كما أعلم أحكاما للدستورية تصدر بالنفاذ بأثر رجعى وهناك أحكام أخرى لايشملها النفاذ بأثر رجعى .. وعلى سبيل المثال  .. ذلك  الحكم الذى حكمت به الدستورية  بأحقية الزوج معاش زوجته المتوفاة .. فقد تم تنفيذه لحالات وفاة الزوجة بعد تاريخ صدور هذا الحكم ، وبعد وضع لائحة بإجراءات التنفيذ بمعرفة هيئة التأمينات والمعاشات   ..*

----------


## r_mohamed1

الاخ الفاضل ابو منة انا زيك برضة اول مرة اسمع عن تصريحات وزير المالية بخصوص تعديل العلاقة الايجارية فى المساكن لكن انا اعرف ان فى مشروع قانون بيدرس الان فى لجنة الاسكان فى مجلس الشعب بخصوص الايجارات القديمة .
ودة نص المشروع واتمنى انة يناقش فى الدورة البرلمانية  ومايتحطش  فى الاداراج كما هية العادة .

في مشروع قانون للمباني القديمة 
50 % زيادة في القيمة الإيجارية للمكاتب والعيادات و30 % للسكن 
 
دعا رئس لجنة الاسكان بمجلس الشعب طارق طلعت مصطفي المواطنين سواء من ملاك العقارات أو المستأجرين إلي ارسال ارائهم إلي اللجنة في قانون زيادة ايجارات المساكن القديمة المزمع إعداده وتعقد هيئة مكتب اللجنة بعد غد اجتماعا مع عدد من المستشارين القانونيين لدراسة افضل صياغة لمشروع القانون وكانت اللجنة والتي لم تنته حتي الان من وضع تصور نهائي لمشروع القانون قد عدلت في قيمة الزيادة الايجارية للعقارات القديمة وفي المدة التي يجب ان تترك بعدها العلاقة حرة بين المالك والمستأجر. واجرت اللجنة تعديلا علي دراستها يقضي بزيادة اجرة الشقق المؤجرة 'اداري وتجاري' بنسبة 50 % من القيمة الايجارية لمدة 5 سنوات بعدها تخضع الاجرة وتحديدها للاتفاق بين المالك والمستأجر، وبالنسبة للوحدات المؤجرة كسكن فقط عدلت اللجنة نسبة الزيادة لتكون 30 % من القيمة الايجارية لمدة 20 سنة بعدها تخضع الاجرة للاتفاق بين المالك والمستأجر، وألغت اللجنة النص علي عدم استفادة اي مؤجر 'لوحدتين' من هذا النظام.
وجاء التعديل الذي اجرته اللجنة بعد دراستها لقوانين صيانة العقارات، ورأت انه من الافضل للمستأجرين زيادة القيمة الايجارية لوحداتهم مع الاحتفاظ بالنص علي تقسيم مصاريف الصيانة بين المالك والمستأجر بدلا من ان يتحملها المستأجر بالكامل. وقررت اللجنة عقب انتهائها من صياغة مشروع القانون عقد جلسات موسعة ستدعو اليها جميع المتخصصين للاتفاق علي افضل صيغة توافقية قبل طرح المشروع علي مجلس الشعب خلال هذه الدورة.

----------


## atefhelal

> وبالنسبة للوحدات المؤجرة كسكن فقط عدلت اللجنة نسبة الزيادة لتكون 30 % من القيمة الايجارية لمدة 20 سنة بعدها تخضع الاجرة للاتفاق بين المالك والمستأجر، وألغت اللجنة النص علي عدم استفادة اي مؤجر 'لوحدتين' من هذا النظام.


 
*هذا الفكرة (الإقتراح) جاءت على نفس طريقة تفكير جحا فى حل المشاكل التى كانت تواجهه .. وخاصة فى قصة الحمار الذى أراد الملك أن يعلمه القراءة والكتابة ... فعرض الملك مكافأة كبيرة  بالإضافة إلى الإستفادة من الحمار نفسه وقت تعليمه القراءة والكتابة .. وإن فشل فى ذلك الشخص الذى يقبل هذا العرض  فجزاؤه القتل .. فتقدم جحا وأبدى استعداده لتعليم هذا الحمار فى 100 عام .. وفى خلال مائة  طبقا لتفكير جحا سوف  يموت الحمار أو يموت جحا أو يموت الملك .. ولن توجد مشكلة مع الموت عندئذ ... !!*

----------


## abomena62

> *هذا الفكرة (الإقتراح) جاءت على نفس طريقة تفكير جحا فى حل المشاكل التى كانت تواجهه .. وخاصة فى قصة الحمار الذى أراد الملك أن يعلمه القراءة والكتابة ... فعرض الملك مكافأة كبيرة  بالإضافة إلى الإستفادة من الحمار نفسه وقت تعليمه القراءة والكتابة .. وإن فشل فى ذلك الشخص الذى يقبل هذا العرض  فجزاؤه القتل .. فتقدم جحا وأبدى استعداده لتعليم هذا الحمار فى 100 عام .. وفى خلال مائة  طبقا لتفكير جحا سوف  يموت الحمار أو يموت جحا أو يموت الملك .. ولن توجد مشكلة مع الموت عندئذ ... !!*


اخي الاكبر
الاستاذ عاطف
السلام عليكم
رغم انني اختلف معك كثيرا في99&#37;من آرائك في موضوع الاسكان هذا
ورغم أن انفراج زاوية الاختلاف في وجهتي النظر بيني وبين حضرتك اتسعت وازددات حتى اصبحنا على طرفي نقيض
وهذه سمة جيدة
علينا أن نختلف
ولنا أن يعرض كل منا وجهة نظره ويدافع عنها
يلا تجريح
ولا شخصنة
الا اذا كانت هذه الشخصنة جزء من المصلحة العامة
لان المصلحة العامة هي في النهاية مصلحة مجموعة اشخاص
وقديما قالوا
اختلاف وجهات النظر لايفسد للود قضية
فليبقى الحب والود قائمين
وليقل كل منا ما يمليه عليه ضميره
ارضاءا لله ورسوله
الا انني اتفق مع حضرتك هذه المرة100%

تماما
كما كان جحا ينتظر خلال القرن
أن يموت احد الثلاثة  او اثنين منهم او كلهم(جحا او الحمار او الملك نفسه) او حتى الافتراضية الرابعة التي يندر حدوثها وهي مرور مائة عام والاوضاع على ما هي عليه يبقى جحا كسب مائة عام هنا وسرور
فعلا الحكومة الرشيدة تنتظر أن يسقط المبنى على رؤوس من فيه قبل ان يعود الحق الى اصحابه
ترى بعد20سنة
كم مبنى من اياهم سيكون لازال واقفا على (رجليه)(اساساته)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## r_mohamed1

الاخ الفاضل ابومنة يوجد حل امثل نشر لهذة المأساة المسماة قانون الايجار القديم تم نشرة فى عمود اخبار اليوم  وهذا نصة .

آخر عمود
مشكلة أمس واليوم وغدا 

من رئيس مجلس إدارة 'جمعية حقوق المضارين من قانون الإيجارات القديم' السيد/عبدالفتاح علي السكري تلقيت الرسالة التالية:
... إبراهيم سعده
أثرت في عمودكم اليومي موضوع إيجارات العقارات السكنية القديمة، وذكرتم ما تردد في الخطابات التي وصلتكم من بعض القراء الذين يتحدثون عن الظلم الواقع علي ملاك هذه العقارات أو الذين يتحدثون عن المعاناة التي سوف يتعرض لها المستأجرون في حال رفع القيمة الإيجارية لهذه العقارات، وعلقتم علي إحدي تلك الرسائل بالسؤال التالي:'كيف نرفع الظلم عن هؤلاء وأولئك؟!'.
وللإجابة عن سؤالك أود الإشارة إلي أن هناك اقتراحات كثيرة طرحت منذ فترة طويلة لعلاج مشكلة العقارات السكنية القديمة، ومعظمها يطالب بضرورة رفع الظلم الواقع علي الملاك من منطلق إنساني وديني ودستوري، والجميع يدركون أنه ليس كل الملاك من الأثرياء أو الإقطاعيين، وليس كل المستأجرين من الفقراء والمرضي المعدمين. لذلك يجب البحث عن مخرج لعلاج هذه القضية الشائكة تحت شعار: 'لا طرد لساكن عنوة' حفاظا علي الأمن والاستقرار الاجتماعي.
وفي ضوء ذلك عقدت 'جمعية حقوق المضارين من قانون الإيجارات القديم' ندوة بتاريخ2008/1/20ناقشت فيها هذه المقترحات، وإيمانا من الجمعية بضرورة رعاية جميع الأطراف وتحريك المياه الراكدة فقد تقدمت الجمعية بالاقتراح التالي:
أولا: تلغي عقود الإيجارات القديمة إذا كان مستأجروها أغنياء بقول الله تعالي'ومن كان غنيا فليستعفف'، والغني في هذا الاقتراح هو من يصل دخله الشهري إلي2000جنيه فأكثر أو من كانت ثروته تزيد علي 100ألف جنيه، أما الفقراء فيتلقون دعما من الدولة أو من غيرها ليتمكنوا من سداد الإيجار المناسب لسكنهم.
ثانيا: يلغي قانون الإيجارات القديم تدريجيا عن العقارات القديمة حسب تاريخ إنشاء تلك العقارات علي النحو التالي:
عقارات قبل عام1930يلغي قانون الإيجارات عليها خلال عامين، والعقارات التي أنشئت خلال الفترة من 1930 إلي1950 يلغي تطبيق القانون عليها خلال أربع سنوات، وعقارات الفترة من1950إلي1970يلغي القانون عليها خلال ست سنوات وهكذا.. إلي أن نصل إلي عقارات ما بعد 1990ليلغي تطبيق القانون عليها خلال عشر سنوات.
ثالثا:: تزداد إيجارات هذه العقارات بنسب معقولة خلال فترات الانتقال المذكورة دفعا للغبن وتحقيقا للعدالة'.

اقتراح 'جمعية حقوق المضارين من قانون الإيجارات القديم' يمكن أن يضاف إلي باقي الاقتراحات العديدة المطروحة تحت أنظار الجهة الحكومية المعنية بحل هذه المشكلة القديمة جدااما الكلام الاهبل  ( طيب احنا نروح فين ) والرد تروحوا تشتروا شقق  ودكاكين جنب الشقق الي حيشتروها ابناء الملاك والي اصلا دة مدخرات ابائهم...

----------


## abomena62

> الايجار القديم هو سبب مشكلة الإسكان فى مصر , و أيضاً هذا القانون لا يوجد إلا فى فى مصر مما يدل على عقلية متحجرة شيوعية أرادت أرضاء مجموعة من الناس بالباطل و خلاص, فكر شيطانى أدى إلى الوضع الحالى.
> و مهما جئت لهم بفتاوى أو خاطبتهم بالعقل و الحجة يجادلوا بالباطل و خلاص , لأن كل واحد فيهم عارف إن هو وافق على فسخ العقد فإنه سيبدأ رحلة البحث عن سكن و هو لا يريد أن يخوضها , بل بينه و بين نفسه يرضى بالظلم و يطنش , و يا سلام بأه لو يطلع جوزين جنبهات يوم الجمعة فبحس إنه كده تماااااااااام و مفيش حد أحسن منه, و أحب أقول حاجة صغيرة يمكن مش بتتكرر كتير علشان كده حأقولها
> أن العمارة اللى كنت ساكن فيها فى مصر الجديدة تبقى بتاعة جدى الله يرحمه كلها إيحار قديم , و قدر الله أن تحدث ظروف بين والدى و والدتى فالآن و الدى يقيم فى شقة فى ش الطيران عند كنتاكى و هى إيجار قديم ب 40 جنيهاً فى الشهر !!!!!!
> و لما تزوجت عرض علىَ والدى أن يذهب و يقيم عند جدتى و أتزوج أنا فى الشقة و لكن و الله على ما أقول شهيد إخترت السكن فى منطقة شعبية جداً و لا إنى آكل حرااااااااااااااام لإن ده أكل مال حراااااااااام فكل واحد بيتكلم على البنوك الربوية و الموسيقى و ما شابههم , و أنا ضد الربا و أى حاجة حرام طبعاً, يا ريت يرجع و يراجع نفسه و يقول لنفسه لو ده مش أكل مال بالباطل أمال يبقى إيه الباطل يعنى !!!!!!!!
> أنا مش بقول الكلام ده علشان أقول أنا كويس و أحسن من حد بس علشان أى حد فى موقفى يتجرأ و ياخد الخطوة دى و لايخشى إلا الله و يرجع الحقوق لأهلها.
> 
> زى واحد صاحبنا ملتزم جدااااً و مربى دقنه و بيصلى الفجر و مش بيسلم على بنات و الحاجات الحلوة دى كلها و لما جينا مرة خدناه فى أحد دروس الفقه عند الشيخ أحمد طه ريان و هو رئيس قسم الفقه المقارن و سألناه على الايجار القديم الممتد مدى الحياة و بدون زيادة و يورث للأبناء, فقال الشيخ أن هذا ظلم فادح و أن العقد باطل شرعاً , و هذا كلام الشيخ بالنص, و أنه يجب أن يتم كتابة العقد من جديد برضى الطرفين, عارفين الشاب الملتزم قال إيه و إحنا ماشيين, قال الكلام ده كله م يساويش عندى حاجة علشان أنا حاتجوز فى الشقة و حورثها يعنى حورثها.
> و الله أنا لا أقول هذا الكلام لأى غرض سوى أن ترجع الحقوق لاأصحابها,و أول ناس قلتلهم الكلام ده أبويا و عمتى و كانت آخر بهدلة فى العائلة ازاى إنى أقول الكلام ده و لنتذكر حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم.
> -----------------
> ...


اخي الفاضل
استاذ ماجد
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وأكثر من أمثالك
يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
الخير في وفي أمتى إلى يوم يبعثون
فهنيئا لك
وأحكي لك واقعة لم أشأ أبدا أن أذكرها
ولكنني عدلت عن رأيي لعل وعسى أن أجد بينكم من يدعو لأبي رحمة الله عليه
فلقد إسأجر شقة في المنيرة مساحتها320م مربع عندما كان مدرسا في مدرسة أمين سامي
والشقة لم يكن يفصلها عن حي جاردن سيتي سوى عرض شارع القصر العيني(الضيق)
وكان والدي يحب دائما أن يسكن إلى جوار مقر عمله
ولما تم ترقيته
ليدرس ثانوي عام
تم نقله
وكانت الشقة التي إستاجرها في الخمسينات
إيجارها مضحك جدا
عدة ملاليم
لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع
أي أنه لم يكن أبدا يعجزه إغلاقها والاحتفاظ بها الى أن يشاء الله رب العالمين
إلا أن الرجل الذي كان واحدا من علماء الأزهر الشريف الذين يحفظون كتاب الله
وحصل على عالمية الأزهر قبل قيام الثورة المشئومة
أعاد الشقة الى صاحب العقار
ليس هذا فقط
بل قبيل تسليمها قام باصلاح كل شئ فيها لإعادتها لما كانت عيه وقت استلامه لها
ونتيجة لفروق الاسعار
دفع اضعاف كل ما دفعه من إيجار في أكثر من عقدين من الزمان
ولعله لايخفى عليك
ماقيل في حق أبي
حتى من أقرب الناس إليه
ولعلني أقول لك أن اكثر الألفاظ تهذيبا والتي قيلت في حقه(انه مجنون)
وحتى صاحب الشقة نفسه لم يصدق هول المفاجأة
حتى أنه بعيد استلام الشقة اتى لزيارة والدي ومعه كم مهول من أوراق البنكنوت
وكانت وقتها الورقة ام عشرة جنيه هي اكبر فئة نقدية في مصر المحروسة
وكانت ورقة عريضة ومهيبة(وتفتح بيتا لمدة شهر كامل)
واذا به يقول لأبي هذه110آلاف جنيه نظير تركك للشقة
وكان هذا المبلغ اسطوريا وقتذاك
وقال له والدي
وهل علمت أنني اقبل مالا حراما على أولادي
فقال له الرجل مطمئنا
أن لست مضطرا لإعطائك إياه
فلقد استلمت الشقة بالفعل
وتربحت منها بأكثر من هذا بكثير
وهذا أقل من حقك
فقال له والدي
رحمة الله عليه
هذا رزق الله لك ولأولادك
وليس لنا فيه مليم واحد نستحقه
وتعانق الرجلان
وانخرطا في بكاء طفولي عجيب
وظل الرجل يودنا ويسأل علينا حتى بعد رحيل أبي إلى جوار ربه الكريم
وطبعا قيل في حق أبي بعد رفض هذا المبلغ
أقزع مما قيل بعد ترك الشقة مائة الف مرة او يزيد
ولم يكن يأبه لذلك
لأنه ببساطة
يعلم
أن ما يدخره له الله
أفضل من هذا بكثير
إن شاء الله وبحوله
يوم يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها
ويغفر الله كل شئ إلا حقوق العباد

----------


## abomena62

> الاخ الفاضل ابو منة انا زيك برضة اول مرة اسمع عن تصريحات وزير المالية بخصوص تعديل العلاقة الايجارية فى المساكن لكن انا اعرف ان فى مشروع قانون بيدرس الان فى لجنة الاسكان فى مجلس الشعب بخصوص الايجارات القديمة .
> ودة نص المشروع واتمنى انة يناقش فى الدورة البرلمانية  ومايتحطش  فى الاداراج كما هية العادة .
> 
> في مشروع قانون للمباني القديمة 
> 50 % زيادة في القيمة الإيجارية للمكاتب والعيادات و30 % للسكن 
>  
> دعا رئس لجنة الاسكان بمجلس الشعب طارق طلعت مصطفي المواطنين سواء من ملاك العقارات أو المستأجرين إلي ارسال ارائهم إلي اللجنة في قانون زيادة ايجارات المساكن القديمة المزمع إعداده وتعقد هيئة مكتب اللجنة بعد غد اجتماعا مع عدد من المستشارين القانونيين لدراسة افضل صياغة لمشروع القانون وكانت اللجنة والتي لم تنته حتي الان من وضع تصور نهائي لمشروع القانون قد عدلت في قيمة الزيادة الايجارية للعقارات القديمة وفي المدة التي يجب ان تترك بعدها العلاقة حرة بين المالك والمستأجر. واجرت اللجنة تعديلا علي دراستها يقضي بزيادة اجرة الشقق المؤجرة 'اداري وتجاري' بنسبة 50 % من القيمة الايجارية لمدة 5 سنوات بعدها تخضع الاجرة وتحديدها للاتفاق بين المالك والمستأجر، وبالنسبة للوحدات المؤجرة كسكن فقط عدلت اللجنة نسبة الزيادة لتكون 30 % من القيمة الايجارية لمدة 20 سنة بعدها تخضع الاجرة للاتفاق بين المالك والمستأجر، وألغت اللجنة النص علي عدم استفادة اي مؤجر 'لوحدتين' من هذا النظام.
> وجاء التعديل الذي اجرته اللجنة بعد دراستها لقوانين صيانة العقارات، ورأت انه من الافضل للمستأجرين زيادة القيمة الايجارية لوحداتهم مع الاحتفاظ بالنص علي تقسيم مصاريف الصيانة بين المالك والمستأجر بدلا من ان يتحملها المستأجر بالكامل. وقررت اللجنة عقب انتهائها من صياغة مشروع القانون عقد جلسات موسعة ستدعو اليها جميع المتخصصين للاتفاق علي افضل صيغة توافقية قبل طرح المشروع علي مجلس الشعب خلال هذه الدورة.


اخي الفاضل
الاستاذ ر محمد
حفظه الله ورعاه
السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل الكريم
وكما أنني اختلف مع وجهات نظر أخونا الأكبر
الأستاذ عاطف هلال في هذا الموضوع
فإنني أتفق معك تماما في كل ما تقول
لأنك بإختصار شديد
صاحب حق
وماضاع حق وراءه مطالب
وأستطيع أن أزعم(بتطابق وجهات النظر)زي ما بيقولوا في أي إجتماع بين حسني مبارك وأي رئيس آخر عربي أو أجنبي
أثناء وقبل وبعد الإجتماع وهي سمة أيضا يتفرد بها إعلامنا الرسمي (الحكومي)
المهم اخي الكريم
اتمنى التوفيق لهذ الجمعية الموقرة
وللعلم انا لست عضوا فيها(وان كان ذلك يشرفني)ولاتربطني أي صلة برئيسها
ولكن كل التحية للاستاذ ابراهيم سعدة الذي فسح المجال واسعا بهذا النشر المبارك
وأستطيع ياأخي أن أستعير الإحصائية التي قال بها اخونا الكبير عاطف بيك هلال
وأن أزعم(دون دليل منطقي تحت يدي)
أن85% من سكان الشقق القديمة ليسوا بحاجة إليها
وأن100%من ملاكها أصابهم الفقر واصبحوا أذلة بعد عز(وإرحموا عزيز قوم ذل هدانا الله وإياكم أجمعين)
وسأضرب لك مثلا بسكان عمارة والدي ألف رحمة عليه
                             نموذج رقم واحد
استاذ في كلية طب عين شمس
كان والده صديقا(وبلديات والدي)
ووالدي أعطاه الشقة(ليزوج منها أخته) لأنه وكما قال يستحي(ولا أريد أن أقول اللفظ الذي قاله هو شخصيا)أن يزوجها من بيت أبيه(البيت الريفي القديم)في البلدة (الريف الاصلي الذي منه اصولنا جميعا)
وتزوجت أخته الحقوقية من الشقة بشكل يشرفها ويشرف أخاها ذا المكانة الإجتماعية المرموقةوأنجبت وأنهى اولادها دراستهم الجامعية
ومات والدي
وتزوج الاستاذ الدكتور
الذي كان مضربا عن الزواج
وناسب أحد ملاك عشرات الأبراج في محافظتي القاهرة والجيزة
وسافر للعمل في السعودية
وكان راتبه55ألف ريال شهريا
لأنه كان يعمل في تخصص مميز مرتبط بنقل الأعضاء
وهو الفرع الذي سبقتنا فيه السعودية ب200سنة على الأقل
بسبب ماهر مهران(رحمه الله لعدم جواز غير ذك)وأمثاله
ومن هناك وبعد7سنوات
انتقل للعمل في واحدة من أروع وأكثر الجامعات العالمية صيتا وتفوقا
في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
إن لم تكن أهم جامعة في العالم قاطبة
وطبعا ليس أحدكم بحاجة لان نتحدث عن دخله هناك
فأي منا عندما عندما يعمل قريبا من أحد الحرمين الشريفين وبراتب معتبر كهذا فأي دافع آخر يجعله يترك كل هذا وراء ظهره ويرحل؟
المهم لازلت أتصل به(وعمره ما إتصل هو بي)
لترك الشقة
التي لازالت تقيم فيها أمه المسنة وحدها منذ عشرين سنة
مع وجود عمارات ملكه وملك اخوته البنين والبنات
وبعد أن يفتح معي أحاديث عديدة تستهلك30دقيقة من المكالمة لأنه للاسف الشديد صديق عزيز وزميل مهنة
يقول لي(اصل أنا بعتبر الشقة دي بيت الحاج عبد الرؤوف)علما بان أباه مات قبل دخوله الشقة بأربعين سنة






                                        نموذج رقم2
أستاذ في كلية طب الزقازيق له معملان كبيران في عاصمة المحافظة وأحد أهم مراكزها ويركب سيارة بمائتي ألف جنيه وزوجته تركب أخرى ب127الف جنيه
وصافي متوسط ربحه اليومي2500جنيه
وربنا يزيده ويباركله
اللهم لاحسد
بس موضوع ترك الشقة بالنسبة له موضوع غير قابل للمناقشة(من منطلق أعلى ما في خيلك إركبه)











                       نموذج رقم3
عميد مهندس كان عندما سكن عندنا لايملك من حطام الدنيا أي شئ تقريبا وهو ترك الجيش بواسطة لان الجيش بحاجة فعلية لتخصصه ولكن من له ظهر يضرب الملك وعياله على بطنهم
المهم لديه عمارتان في الهرم
وفيلا في مدينة مبارك
ويركب سيارة فارهة
وعندما طالبته بالقة عرض علي عرضا سخيا
طالبني بتمليكه الشقة
ب20الف ج
وكأنه كان يعلم سبب زيارتي له
فوجدته ممسكا بعقد اطلعني عليه
وطالبني بالتوقيع الفوري عليه بصفتي من يحمل توكيلا من كل الورثة
وتخيلوا
كان العقد مكتوب فيه ان له نسبة من الارض على المشاع تعادل35 مترا مربعا
أي أنه فاق(محتلي) الاراضي الزراعية وقت كانوا يطلبون ببجاحة نصف سعر الارض اذا قرر المالك بيعا
وكما هو منطق الصهاينة في ارض فلسطين
أصبح هذا هو منطق المصريين
ضد أخوانهم المصريين
والصهاينة يدعمهم الامريكان والروس و.................و وما اسمي بالمجتمع الدولي
والمحتلون المصريون
تدعمهم عصبة الأمم المنتهبة(اسم فاعل)
بقيادة عبة الشر والفساد
حسني مبارك واذنابه
انقذنا الله منه(ملاك ومستاجرين)
واكتفي بهذه النماذج الثلاثة
رغم ان بقية النماذج لاتختلف كثيرا عن ذلك
الا ان هذه النماذج (الفاقعة)التي لن يخلو منها أي بيت
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## r_mohamed1

الاخ الفاضل ابو منة احب ان انقل لموضوع سيادتك المهم راى وزير الاسكان الاسبق المهندس صلاح حسب الله وراية فى قانون الايجار القديم والمقالة منقولة من جريدة البديل بتاريخ 27/4/2008م 

حوار : رضا حبيشي 
عامان فقط هما المدة التي قضاها المهندس صلاح حسب الله كوزير للإسكان وتحديدا من 14 أكتوبر 1993 إلي 2 يناير 1996 حاول خلالها إيجاد حلول قاطعة لمشكلة الإسكان المزمنة لكن الجميع كما يقول وقفوا ضده وتصدوا لاقتراحاته.
حسب الله باعتباره الوزير الاسبق للإسكان وعضواً حالياً بلجنة الإسكان بالمجالس القومية المتخصصة، يري أن مشكلة الإسكان في مصر لا تتعلق بعدد الوحدات السكنية بقدر ما تتعلق بقانون الإسكان الحالي. 

اعترف حسب الله في حواره مع "البديل" بأن الحكومة لا تملك من الأمر شيئا في مواجهة الممارسات الاحتكارية الحالية. ويقدم  خلال هذا الحوار عدة اقتراحات لحل مشكلة الإسكان.. سألناه عن أسباب عدم تنفيذها أثناء توليه الوزارة.. فأجاب ضاحكا: "اسأل اللي شالني".
> كيف تقيم قرارات التقسيم الإداري الجديد للمحافظات وإنشاء محافظتي 6 أكتوبر وحلوان؟
>> هي مجرد عملية إدارية تهدف لتحقيق انضباط وسيطرة أكثر علي المحافظات.
> هل الانضباط والسيطرة يتحققان عبر قرارات عشوائية ؟
>> من المؤكد أنه حدثت دراسات قبل اتخاذ القرار.. فعندما تكون مسئولاً عن مليون شخص يختلف تماما عن كونك مسئولا عن مليونين أو ثلاثة ملايين ولابد أن تقوم بإجراء دراسات قبل اتخاذ أي قرار.
> .. لكن وزير الإسكان أجري تعديلات علي هذه القرارات في اليوم التالي ألا يعد ذلك دليلا علي العشوائية .. وهل يجوز لوزير الإسكان تعديل القرارات الرئاسية؟
>> ماحدث مجرد تعديل بسيط .. ومن المرجح أن يكون وزير الإسكان قد اتصل بالرئيس، وطلب منه إجراء تلك التعديلات علي هذا النحو الذي تمت به، لكن ليس لدي تفاصيل عما حدث بالضبط.
> ما تفسيرك لارتفاع أسعار مواد البناء خلال الفترة الحالية؟
>> الاحتكارات هي السبب الرئيسي وراء ارتفاع الاسعار، كما أن ما لا يزيد علي 5 % فقط من القطاع الخاص هي  النسبة التي تعمل في حين لا تعمل النسبة المتبقية.هذا الفارق تعاني منه مختلف المجالات وليست مواد البناء وحدها، فكل صناعة يسيطر عليها عدد محدود من المستثمرين. فإنتاج مصر لا يتعدي 15% من طاقتها بحيث تسهم الحكومة بـ 10 %  من الانتاج، فيما يسهم القطاع الخاص بـ 5 % فقط. هذه الأوضاع أدت إلي تسول الحكومة للفتات من الولايات المتحدة وتنفيذ تعليماتها بدون أن تجادلها خشية قطع المساعدات عنها.
> لكن أين دور الحكومة لمواجهة الممارسات الاحتكارية؟
>> الحكومة لا تستطيع ان تفعل شيئا للمحتكرين.
> لماذا؟
>> لأنها مضطرة للتعامل معهم فلا يوجد غيرهم في السوق، فاذا تعاملت معهم بحزم سيغلقون السوق، وبدلا من وجود خمسة مستثمرين في السوق سيقل عددهم إلي ثلاثة أو أربعة وبالتالي ستعقد الحكومة المشكلة بدلا من حلها.
> ألا يوجد قانون لمنع الممارسات الاحتكارية؟
>> موجود لكنه غير مطبق والدليل علي ذلك ما حدث عندما ارتفعت أسعار الحديد بشكل جنوني .. ولم تستطع الحكومة أن تفعل شيئا .
> ما أسباب أزمة الإسكان الحالية وارتفاع أسعار العقارات؟
>> قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر الصادر في 1960 اشترط علي الملاك عدم رفع الإيجار، فتراجع عدد كبير من الملاك عن بناء العقارات، وأحجم البعض الآخر عن تأجير العقارات التي يملكها مما أوجد 3.3 مليون شقة مغلقة تمثل 3.3 مليون مستثمر لا يعمل في هذه البلد. فتأجير الشقق السكنية يدر علي ملاكها دخلا جيدا بدون مجهود مما يشجعه علي بناء وحدات سكنية أخري وبالتالي يتحول لمستثمر بدون أن يشعر. هذه الوحدات كفيلة بحل مشكلة الإسكان في مصر ومعها مشكلة البطالة من خلال العمالة التي ستحتاجها الإنشاءات.
> لماذا لم يحل قانون الإيجار الجديد تلك المشكلة؟
>> لأن المواطنين مازال لديهم تخوف من استمرار العمل بالنظامين  - نظام الإيجار القديم والإيجار الجديد - واحتمالية العودة للنظام القديم. لقد قدمت حلولا لتلك المشكلة عندما كنت وزيرا للإسكان بحيث يتم تعديل قانون الإسكان وإلغاء نظام الإيجار القديم نهائيا لكنهم وقفوا ضدي، وبعد خروجي من الوزارة مباشرة أقروا القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 بشأن سريان أحكام القانون المدني علي عقود الإيجار والذي لم يحل المشكلة بدوره.> 
هل يستطيع قانون البناء الموحد ان يقضي علي الفساد الذي يتخلل تراخيص البناء؟
>> الفساد سوف يظل قائما بسبب عدد الموظفين الكبير الذين تمر بهم مراحل استخراج تراخيص البناء.
> وكيف نقضي علي هذا الفساد؟
>> من خلال التخلص من البطالة المقننة تلك بحيث يكون موظف واحد مسئولاً عن إنهاء اجراءات التراخيص وبالتالي يتحمل هو المسئولية كاملة. 
> ما رؤيتك لدخول شركات الاستثمار العقاري الخليجية في سوق العقارات المصري؟
>> هذه الشركات تنتهز فرصة توقف أبناء البلد عن الاستثمار العقاري، واتجاه الحكومة نحو الاعتماد علي المستثمر الأجنبي.
> ألا تعطي الحكومة الأولوية للمستثمر المصري؟
>> للأسف لا تعطيه أي أولوية
> .. ولماذا؟
لأن سياسة الوزارة الحالية هي الاعتماد علي المستثمر الأجنبي بالإضافة إلي عراقيل وتعقيدات قانون الإسكان الحالي.
 > لماذا التباطؤ في تنفيذ المشروع القومي للإسكان الذي لم ينفذ منه سوي 61 ألف وحدة سكنية حتي اليوم؟
>> المشروع القومي بالكامل ليس له أي لازمة لأن هناك 3.3 مليون وحدة سكنية مغلقة تكفي لحل مشكلة الإسكان في مصر، تلك الوحدات بنيت خلال الـ 20 عاما الماضية بمعدل 150 ألف وحدة سنويا، ومتوسط سعر الوحدة 50 ألف جنيه فتصل التكلفة الإجمالية سنويا إلي حوالي 7.5 مليار جنيه.
> إذن لماذا تم طرح المشروع؟
>> "مجرد كلام بيتقال للناس عشان يريحوهم نفسيا" لذا لم أقترح أي مشروعات مماثلة أثناء وجودي بالوزارة. فمنذ اليوم الأول لي في الوزارة عام 1993 أجريت حصرا لعدد الشقق المغلقة فوجدتها 1.8 مليون وحدة في حين أن كل احتياجاتنا سنويا لا تزيد علي150 ألف وحدة.. أري عدم جدوي تلك المشروعات لأنها أساس المشكلة في القانون لذا اقترحت تعديله .
> ما الذي منعك من تعديل القانون عندما كنت وزيرا؟
>> لقد واجهت حربا ضروسا ولم يتم التعديل إلا بعد خروجي من الوزارة.. فقد تركت الوزارة في 2 يناير وأعتمد التعديل الذي اقترحته في مجلس الشعب يوم 17 يناير. ورغم ذلك لم تجر كل التعديلات التي اقترحتها، نفذوا فقط المرحلة الأولي، وبعد 13 شهرا اعتمدوا المرحلة الثانية، لكنهم لم يعتمدوا المرحلة الثالثة الخاصة بالإيجارات القديمة التي كانت ستحل أزمتي الإسكان والبطالة معا.
> إذا كان التعديل مفيدا إلي هذا الحد في حل أزمة الإسكان .. فلماذا لم تنفذه في عهدك ولماذا تأخر استكماله حتي الأن؟
>> لا تسألني أنا.. اسأل اللي شالني.
> هل تقصد الرئيس؟ 
>> (الوزير يضحك بشدة ولا يقدم إجابة)..   > ما رأيك في اتجاه وزارة الإسكان نحو بيع الأراضي للأجانب؟
>> هذا خطأ فادح، فالمكاسب التي يحققها المستثمر الأجنبي تذهب للخارج ولا يستفيد منها المصريون.
> لماذا تصر الحكومة علي ذلك؟
>> الحكومة تفضل الاعتماد علي الأجنبي وهذا جزء من سياستها.
> يعني زي القرع بتمد لبرة؟
>> ضحك ولم يكمل

----------


## abomena62

بـريــد الأهــرام   

  44352 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مايو 12 ‏7 من جمادى الأول 1429 هـ الأثنين 





  التشريعات وحدها لاتكفي‏!‏

في قضية العلاقة بين الملاك والمستأجرين فيما يتعلق بالمساكن القديمة فقد يفيدنا كثيرا علي طريق تفهم جوانب المشكلة أن ندرس أولا الآثار الكاملة لتطبيق قوانين صدرت وأصبحت نافذة ومست العلاقة بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين في قطاعات أخري‏,‏ دراسة تشمل النواحي الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والانسانية‏,‏ مثل قوانين تحرير العلاقة الإيجارية في الأراضي الزراعية وعدم إخضاعها لأي قوانين أو قرارات سوي أحكام القانون المدني وما ورد بالتعاقد المبرم بين الملاك والمستأجرين خاصة تأثيرها علي طبيعة الملكية والثروة الزراعية وشكلها وشكل العلاقة الاجتماعية بين الملاك والمستأجرين للأرض الزراعية حاليا‏,‏ وأيضا تأثيرها من زاوية تحسين وتوفير الانتاج الزراعي وتأثير تلك القوانين علي العمالة الزراعية ومستويات أجورها ومعيشتها‏,‏ وأيضا دراسة تأثيرات اطلاق العلاقة في المساكن بعد عام‏1996‏ والتي انطبقت عليها أحكام القانون‏1996/4‏ وأيضا دراسة تأثيرات قوانين أخري مست المشكلة الإسكانية من قبل مثل تبني الدولة أسلوبا اسكانيا جديدا للمساكن التي تقوم ببنائها وهو تخليها عن مبدأ البناء بقصد الإيجار لتكون القاعدة من البناء للتملك للتخلي عن عبء الصيانة والترميم والتحرر

من سلطان القوانين الحاكمة لقيمة الأجرة المقررة‏,‏ نعم أن ندرس ذلك لنري هل أسهمت تلك القوانين في حل الأزمة الإسكانية وقضت علي مشكلة تدني الإيجارات ورفعت الغبن عن الملاك وبأي درجة كان ذلك أم انها ألقت العبء علي المستأجرين فقط وهل حقا أعادت مبادئ العدالة لتحكم العلاقة فيما بينهما وأسهمت في فتح الشقق المغلقة واطلقت رغبة الملاك في اعادة البناء للتأجير وبالتالي عملت علي توفير المساكن بصورة تتناسب واحتياجات السكان وقدراتهم ومتطلبات السوق الحقيقية أم لا؟ وما هي آثارها علي الاقتصاد القومي وما هي نسبة من استفادوا منها ومن أضيروا من جرائها؟ والمؤكد ان جميعها اسهمت في اطلاق موجة الغلاء العام وقلة المعروض من المساكن الاقتصادية التي تتناسب مع امكانات قطاع عريض من المجتمع خاصة الشباب وسنري أن عددا من اضيروا منها أضعاف أضعاف من استفادوا‏,‏ كما انه بالنسبة لاطلاق العلاقة بين الملاك والمستأجرين للأراضي الزراعية فقد آثار هذا القانون اجتماعيا واقتصاديا وانسانيا ظاهرة حدث عنها ولا حرج‏!‏

ومن ناحية أخري هل الأمر يستأهل اللجوء للتدخل التشريعي كأسلوب وحيد لعلاج المشكلة ومايصاحبه من اضطراب اجتماعي خطير‏,‏ مثلما اعتادت الحكومة في حل جميع المشاكل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في الوقت الحالي‏,‏ أم ان سياسة التدخل الحكومي تكون بالاسلوب التشريعي فقط لحل المشاكل المختلفة؟ وذلك بإصدار تشريعات جديدة تعدل القائم منها بتشديد العقاب كمشروع قانون المرور الجديد أو إلقاء عبء المسئولية عنها بالكامل علي عاتق المواطنين كمشروع قانون البناء الموحد الجديد‏.‏

ان القوانين الجديدة لتحرير العلاقة الإيجارية ومشروعاتها موضوع معقد وشائك وأضراره أكثر من منافعه‏,‏ وهو في النهاية أمر ينبيء عن الضعف وقلة الحيلة‏!‏

د‏.‏ محمود وهيب السيد








بداية الصفحة 

 ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................
 انا لااعرف كاتب هذه السطور
د.محمود وهيب السيد
لا اسما ولا وظيفة ولا حتى بالتخمين من يكون و لا من أين
ولكنني أعرف أن الأستاذ أحمد البري بوسطجي الأهرام(الغراء) ينشر لمن يشاء ويمنع من يشاء غارقا لأذنيه في مستنقع الأهواء
وللأسف
حتى عندما مات محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
حدثت ردة
ولازال كثير من شباب مصر ورجالاتها
يحلمون بعودة (الفارس المغوار)و(القائد الملهم)و(الزعيم الخالد)و(حبيب الملايين)و(زعيم الأمة العربية وقارة إفريقيا)و(وناصر-نصير حركات التحرر في نيكاراجوا وإيرلندا وكوبا والجزائر واليمن و..........)و(منصف جماهير الشعب الهادرة والكادحة والعرقانة..........الخ)
لينهب لهم أموال الناس الغلابة والشرفاء
أراضي أو عقارات
ويعطيها لهم بالمجان
ولا عجب في ذلك
فهذا ميراث56سنة عجاف من تدريس الميثاق على غلاف كررايس المدارس
وهذا هو سر أزمة الإسكان الحقيقية
أنا أعرف شخصيا عشرات من أصحاب الشقق الجديدة يغلقونها  ولا يثقون نهائيا في قانون الإيجارات الجديد خوفا من أن يأتي
إنقلاب في مصر
ويعود دعاة الإشتراكية بقوانينهم المشبوهة
ودمارهم الشامل لكل شئ في البلد
التي كانت بنيتها التحتية تحت الصفر بمئات الأميال تحت الأرض
وهذا لايعني أنني أتفق مع النظام القائم في مصر حاليا أو حتى وريثه
فكما إننا ضد الشيوعية وما اصطلح تحت جناحها من تحويرات كالإشتراكية واليسار والناصرية و...........الخ               
إلا إننا ضد الإحتكار ونهب ثروات البلاد وتمليك الأجانب بلا قيد أو شرط ودخول أنطاع غير مصريين سوق( استثمار )إسكان الغلابة والمطحونين وضد نهبهم مرة أخرى من خلال تسريب مدخراتهم البسيطة في البنوك للخارج لمقترضين لدي يقين كامل بان النظام شريك لهم و إلا لو أراد لأمسك بتلابيبهم وأعاد الأموال في زمن قياسي وضد أن تبيع الدولة متر الأرض في الصحراء القاحلة ب1000ج وهو لايساوي1000مليم لفقراء شباب مصر وهم ملاكها الحقيقيون الذين ينبغي منحهم إياها مجانا حتى لو إشترطنا عليهم عدم بيعها لمدة25عاما
وضد أن يصرف الفقير على الغني في نظام ضرائبي فاشي ونازي ضد الطبقة الفقيرة من أبناء هذا الشعب
وضد الفساد والرشوة والمحسوبية التي نهشت كل شئ في البلد ولم تترك منه إلا أشلاء وبقايا عفنة
وكفاية كده لأن لو كتبت كل اللي نفسي فيه حبطل أروح الشغل شهرين
(مع كامل إحترامي للدكتور محمود كائنا من كان وتقديسي الكامل لحقه في ابداء رأيه)

----------


## r_mohamed1

بـريــد الأهــرام   

  44355 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مايو 15 ‏10 من جمادى الأول 1429 هـ الخميس 





  اللامعقولات الخمسة‏!‏

بالرغم من ان الوضع الحالي في العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر في المساكن القديمة يعتريه الظلم البين للمالك فإن البعض مازال يدافع عن موقف المستأجر وأحقيته في الشقة التي يسكنها وانه مقهور من المالك الذي يريد ان يطرده ويشرده والمرء يعجب أشد العجب من ان تكون القضية واضحة لا لبس فيها وتجد من يعارضها فهل يعقل ان تكون الأجرة الشهرية في أي شقة في أي منطقة وأيا كانت مساحتها‏20‏ أو‏15‏ أو‏10‏ أو خمسة أو أربعة جنيهات في عام‏2008‏ ومثيلتها التي تؤجر قانونا جديدا لا يمكن ان تقل عن‏700‏ أو‏800‏ جنيه؟‏!‏

هل يعقل ان الذي قام بالاستثمار في البناء في الماضي بغرض التأجير يكون وضعه أسوأ بكثير من الذي ترك أرضا فضاء يملكها‏40‏ أو‏50‏ سنة وقام بتسقيعها؟‏!‏ هل يعقل ألا تتغير القيمة الإيجارية لأي وحدة سكنية او تجارية لمدة تزيد علي‏40‏ سنة دون زيادة بل تقل؟‏!‏ هل يعقل ان الذي يملك عقارا تكون مصلحته في هدمه بدلا من ان تكون مصلحته في استمراره ووجوده؟ وهل يعقل ان يطالب مالك العقار بأن ينفق المئات والآلاف علي صيانة عقار لا يدر عليه اكثر من‏100‏ أو‏150‏ جنيها شهريا؟‏!‏

هذه اللامعقولات الخمسة وغيرها اتي بها الوضع القانوني الحالي ولابد من التخلص منها لتستبدل بها أمور معقولة ولابد من زيادة الإيجارات فورا علي ان تكون زيادات حقيقية ومؤثرة يقدرها الخبراء وليست مجرد زيادات صورية أو شكلية مع الأخذ بأسعار الإيجار السوقية وفقا للقانون الجديد عند تقدير الزيادات وحينئذ يمكن ان نتحدث عن بداية حل المشكلة‏.‏


خالد مصطفي الشعراوي ـ قاض 



ودة رد جديد بعث لبريد الاهرام 
لكن الحل الافضل والنهائى والفورى هو تحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر بعد فترة زمنية واعادة العلاقة لقانون الاسوياء واخضاعها للقواعد العامة فى القانون المدنى

----------


## abomena62

> بـريــد الأهــرام   
> 
>   44355 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مايو 15 ‏10 من جمادى الأول 1429 هـ الخميس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   اللامعقولات الخمسة‏!‏
> ...


الاخ الفاضل
الاستاذ ر محمد
السلام عليكم
يقول الرسول الكريم صلي عليه وسلم(بما معناه)
انه من بين كل ثلاثة قضاة قاضي في الجنة واثنان في النار
وانني لأظن أن الأستاذ خالد الشعراوي
من الناجين بإذن الله(ولا نزكي على الله أحدا)
لأنني ضحكت ذات مرة(وشر البلية ما يضحك)
عندما قرأت حيثيات الحكم في قضية دعارة مشهورة ضد ما يسمى ب(فنانة)مشهورة كانت كل الأدلة والقرائن والتلبس ضدها
إلا أنه كان هناك خطأ(عبيط)في الإجراءات
يقول سيادة المستشار
ورغم أنه قد استقر في ضمير المحكمة(سيادته وزمايله على المنصة)أن هذه السيدة(الفنانة)والوسط الذي تنتمي إليه يمارسون كافة أنواع الرذائل التي تتنافي وقيم هذا المجتمع ومبادئه الإسلامية إلا أن المحكمة قد حكمت ببراءة المتهمة لخطأ في قانون الاجراءات ورغم هذا فإن المحكمة تناشد هذه السيدة.....................(وبعدين نزل سيادته رص في مواعظ وخطب الفضيلة والأخلاق في أربعين سطر مما يشكل حجما75%من حيثيات الحكم نفسه وكأنه خطيب مسجد في صلاة الجمعة وليس قاضيا سيسأل أمام الله عما أصدره من أحكام)
والقضاة في مصر
أناس إتفقت كل الأطراف(رغم عدم قناعة الجميع بذلك)
على أن نلبسهم ثوبا واسعا عليهم اسمه(نزاهة القضاء المصري)
وعلى أي حال نرجع لموضوعنا الاصلي
فعلا يا اخي
الحلال بين والحرام بين
وليست فقط  الدولة(النظام الحاكم)هو المسئول
بل كل مستأجر
سيحاسب حسابا عسيرا(وبأثر رجعي)كما يقولون في قوانين الدنيا
وكنت أظن الدكتور محمود وهيب الذي أرسل لبوسجي الاهرام احمد(باشا)البري
وبعد قراءة العنوان
(التشريعات وحدها لاتكفي)
ظننته سيناشد المستأجرين
بأن يدفعوا طواعية للملاك الايجارات بسعر السوق
دون انتظار لقانون أو تشريع
ولكنني لم اصدم
لأنه ليس واحدا
بل مئات الألوف من أبناء مصر
بل ربما الملايين
الذين لازالوا يحلمون بأن يناموا ليستيقظوا صباحا على مانشيت (الاهرام) واخواتها
بالغاء قانون الايجارات الجديد
وتخفيض القيمة الايجارية بنسبة95%
وتوريث عثد الايجار لمدة مائتي سنة او سقوط المبنى أيهما أقرب
وللاسف الشديد
هؤلاء هم أهلنا
وأبناء وطننا
ولا نملك الا ان ندعو لنا ولهم
اللهم اهد قومي
وقانا الله واياكم اجمعين
النار التي وقودها الناس والحارة

----------


## abomena62

خير اللهم ما إجعله خير
الأستاذ أحمد البري
بوسطجي الأهرام (الغراء)
كان ينشر دائما لطرف واحد في قضية الاسكان القديم
ويظهر
والله أعلم
(ليه لأه؟)
إنه
قرا لمنتدانا أو حد نقله
فربنا هداه
(اللهم اهد قومي)

اليكم هذه الرسالة التي(تفضل) بنشرها اليوم في البريد


بـريــد الأهــرام   

  44359 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مايو 19 ‏14 من جمادى الأول 1429 هـ الأثنين 





  بسعر السوق‏!‏

يجب زيادة ايجارات المساكن القديمة زيادة حقيقية بما يتماشي مع سعر السوق‏,‏ وأن تتم هذه الزيادة فورا وليس بعد‏50‏ عاما وحينئذ سيجد وريث المستأجر أن الشقة المهجورة التعيسة أصبحت تشكل عبئا كبيرا عليه‏,‏ وسوف يحررها من الأسر وذل العبودية‏!‏

سليمان محمد سليمان 







بداية الصفحة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## abomena62

السيد الاستاذ احمد البري
يبدو
والله اعلم
انه تلقى تعليمات من جهة ما (بالفسح)
أو أن ضميره قد أنبه لإلقاء عشرة آلاف طن من الرسائل المشابهة في القمامة
وربما عشرة جيجا بايت منها من ايه ميل بريد الأهرام في(التراش كان)
على أي حال
وكما يقال
الرجوع للحق فضيلة
ولك جزيل الشكر
اخونا بوسطجي الاهرام


واليكم رسالة اليوم





بـريــد الأهــرام   

  44361 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مايو 21 ‏16 من جمادى الأولى 1429 هـ الأربعاء 





  سيرفض العرض

ألم يحن الوقت بعد للنظر في القيمة الايجارية المتدنية لايجارات الشقق السكنية‏,‏ فقيمة إيجار الشقة اصبحت اليوم في ظل هذا الغلاء المتصاعد لا تساوي قيمة كيلوجرام خضار أو فاكهة؟‏..‏ إن بواب العمارة لو عرضت عليه أن يأخذ ايجار العمارة بالكامل بدلا من مرتبه الشهري سوف يرفض بالطبع لأن إيجار العمارة أقل من مرتبه‏,‏مع العلم بأن العمارة يتم دفع ضرائب عقارية وعوائد ومصاريف صيانة لها سنويا‏.‏
ثم ألم تتم زيادة أسعار التليفونات والكهرباء والمياه والغاز‏...‏ إلخ؟‏!‏

نبيل قسطندي
‏1‏ شارع السلام بمصر الجديدة 







بداية الصفحة

----------


## abomena62

الم أقل لكم
أن ميراث ثورة يوليو المجيدة جدا جدا جدا
لازال متغلغلا في نفوس الكثيرين من أبناء هذا الشعب العظيم
وإفساد ضمير أمة بأسرها
أمر سهل وهين
وإعادة اصلاحه أمر مستحيل
والعسير جدا هو أن نصلح ما يمكن ترميمه
ونوقظ بعض الضمائر النائمة
ونبتر بعض الضمائر الخربة(اذا ما كان باليد حيلة أصلا)من وزراء مرتشين وأعضاء مجلس شعب جنوا من(العضوية عشرات الملايين)بعد أن دفعوا (الأرنب.....أو الأرنبين)لكمال الشاذلي(ومن كان يقف وراء كمال الشاذلي)
ألم أقل لكم أيضا أن هناك نسبة لا باس بها من الملاك يفضلون اغلاق شققهم عن إيجارها بالقانون الجديد خوفا من الأنطاع والمتنطعين والمنطعين(اسم فاعل)لأمة بأسرها
في بريد الأهرام اليوم
الأستاذ المهندس الإستشاري ممدوح الشرقاوي
بدلا من أن يطرح علينا بحكم تخصصه
خلطة سحرية لتخفيض تكاليف بناء الوحدات السكنية للفقراء والغلابة والمساكين من ابناء هذا الشعب
وبدلا من أن يناشد الطبقة الحاكمة منح الشباب قطع أراضي مجانية للشباب لبنائها(وهو ما تفعله كل دول الجوار بلا إستثناء تقريبا)
وبدلا من أن يقترح على البنوك المصرية التي يهمها الربح أولا وأخيرا(وهذا حق لها لا ننكره أبدا عليها)أن تقوم بدورها الإجتماعي في تمليك الشباب الوحدات التي يسكنونها بدلا من الإيجار بأن تدفع هي السعر كاش للمالك وتتحصل من الشاب على حقها على أقساط طويلة الأمد ولو على30سنة(وهناك كثير من الشباب يدفع إيجار يتراوح بين800إلى2000ج حسب الوسط الإجتماعي والموقع
وبدلا من أن يدعو إلى إكتتاب عام لجمع100مليار جنيه(مثلا)
لانشاء مصنع حديد وصلب طاقته الإنتاجية ثلاثة أمثال سي عز باشا
وشركة لإسكان الشباب بهامش ربح بسيط لايتعدى20&#37; من التكلفة الإجمالية للوحدة للدفع الكاش وبأي اتفاق آخر للتقسيط
بدلا من كل هذا
وغيره المئات من الإقتراحات التي يمكن أن تجود بها قريحة مهندسينا الإستشاريين
إذا به يتكرم علينا مرة أخرى
(بالحلم)
الذي يهلوس به المهلوسون
بأن يظهر من تحت الأرض
من ينهب لهم أملاك الغير
ويعطيها لهم ببلاش
وأنا والله العظيم لا أعرف
المهندس
(وإن كنت أشرف بذلك وأتمناه على الأقل سيكون مجال الحوار مفتوحا)
وأنا لا اجرح في شخصه
بل فقط أناقش رأيه الذي أرفضه رفضا قاطعا
فكفى ضحايا القانون القديم

واليكم
نص الرسالة

مع كامل إحترامي وتقديري لشخص المهندس ممدوح الشرقاوي الذي لا أعرفه



بـريــد الأهــرام   

  44362 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مايو 22 ‏17 من جمادى الأولى 1429 هـ الخميس 





  ..‏وبدأ العد التنازلي‏!‏

‏بدأ العد التنازلي لانتهاء مدة عقود إيجار مستأجري الشقق من شباب العمال والموظفين وباقي فئات الطبقة المتوسطة المتآكلة والمطحونة وذلك وفق قانون إيجار المساكن الجديد والذي ترك للمالك تحديد مدة العقد والتي تدور حول خمس سنوات‏,‏ وسوف يستغل الملاك ارتفاع أسعار مواد البناء خاصة الحديد والأسمنت والطوب إلي أكثر من الضعف خلال هذه السنوات الخمس ليطبقوا نغمة آليات السوق والاقتصاد الحر فيرفعوا القيمة الإيجارية للمساكن بشكل يعجز المستأجرين عن الوفاء به فيجدون انفسهم وأسرهم وأثاثهم إما في الشارع أو في المحاكم لينتقل العبء إلي القضاء وشرطة تنفيذ الأحكام‏,‏ ودموع وآهات الأهل في ظل أزمة الغلاء المتصاعدة‏.‏

والدولة مطالبة بإيجاد حل لهذه المشكلة الاجتماعية الخطيرة التي ستتسبب في إحجام الشباب عن الزواج واستفحال ظاهرة العنوسة والانحلال الأخلاقي وآثار ذلك علي السلام الاجتماعي ولذلك أقترح ان تشكل لجان في كل حي ومركز ومحافظة من كبار أهل الخبرة والعلم والثقة لتوفيق أوضاع هؤلاء المستأجرين مع الملاك حيث ان هذه الشقق قد بنيت وأجرت متناسبة مع أسعار مواد البناء في تلك الفترة الماضية‏,‏ وان تناقش مدة عقد الإيجار بحيث لا تقل عن‏15‏ سنة وان تكون الزيادة في القيمة الإيجارية متناسبة مع زيادة رواتب المستأجرين‏.‏

مهندس استشاري
ممدوح الشرقاوي








بداية الصفحة

----------


## r_mohamed1

الفتاوى الرسمية والصادرة من دار الافتاء المصرية التابعة لوزارة العدل بعد مشروعية قانون الايجار القديم  لمخالفتة احكام الشريعة الاسلامية .
الفتوى الشرعية لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل من مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية الأستاذ الدكتور / نصر فريد محمد واصل بتاريخ 2/6/1998 الصادرة "للمدعى":
":أطلعنا على الطلب المقدم من المواطن / خالد مرسى عبدالله – المقيد برقم 629 / 1998 والذى يذكر فيه :"
"أنه نشر بالأهرام أكثر من مرة فتوى دار الإفتاء عن العلاقة الإيجارية والذى نتج عن القانون الوضعى فى حالات إخلاء المستأجر ومن خلال قواعد لصالح المستأجر وتحمل الكثير من العوائق  والغبن ضد المالك ونتج عن ذلك إهدار العديد من حقوق المالك ".
الجواب
"عقد الإيجار فى الشريعة الإسلام لابد أن يكون محدد المدة والقيمة والمنفعة فإذا خلا من ذلك كان عقدا غير صحيح شرعا"
"وعقد الإيجار المؤبد والذى يمتد تلقائيا رغما عن إرادة المؤجر أى المالك كما جاء فى السؤال يعد عقدا باطلا لعدم توافر الرضا من أحد الطرفين وكل عقد يداخله الغش والإكراه يكون عقدا غير صحيح شرعا ولايجوز لولى الأمر أن يتدخل فى عقد الإيجار مقررا إمتداده وتأبيده لأن هذا مخالف لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ولإجماع الفقهاء من العصر الأول للإسلام حتى وقتنا هذا على أن عقد الإيجار يجب أن يكون محدد المدة ولابد فيها من رضى الطرفين كسائر العقود وأن أى عقد خلا من رضا الطرفين يعتبر عقدا باطلا ".
"وهذا ينطبق على عقد الإيجار" "وهذا اذا كان الحال كما ورد بالسؤال" "والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ؛ 
مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية "
2/6/98 أ.د. نصر فريد محمد واصل 

** فتوى الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوى مفتى جمهورية مصر (شيخ الجامع الأزهر حاليا):
= بتاريخ 10 إبريل 1994 نشر بجريدة الأهرام بالعدد 39206 السنة 118 مقالا على لسان مفتى الديار المصرية فى هذا الوقت الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد سيد طنطاوى جاء فيه :
"من أهم السلبيات التى إشتملت علها عقود الإيجار المعمول بها حاليا (جـ) بقاء أجور المساكن وغيرها على الأجر الذى تم الإتفاق عليه من عشرات السنين وكأن عقد الإجارة عقد تمليك لا عقد إجارة مما جعل الملاك المؤجرين للمساكن ، ولاسيما القديمة يضجون بالشكوى ومما جعل معظم أصحاب رؤوس الأموال ينصرفون إنصرافا تاما عن تأجير مايبنونه من مساكن لشعورهم بالحيف والإجحاف وكثرة المتاعب والمشاكل".
وإنتهى مقال فضيلة المفتى إلى خلاصة القول :
"ومن أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الثابتة والتى لاتقبل التأويل أو التحريف بالنسبة لعقد الإيجارة أن يكون محدد المدة والمنفعة والقيمة وأن يكون مبنيا على التراضى التام بين الطرفين أو بحكم قضائى فى حالة الإختلاف وأنه متى إنتهت مدته فللطرفين كامل الحرية فى تجديده أو عدم تجديده ، كما أن لهما كامل الحرية عند تجديده فى أن تكون القيمة الإيجارية مساوية للقيمة السابقة أو تزيد عليها أو تنقص عنها على حسب الظروف والأحوال والعرض والطلب".

----------


## r_mohamed1

معاناة وضحايا جدد لقانون الايجار الاستثنائية ( التشريعات الجائرة السوداء )

احد احفاد المالك والتى اهدرت كافة حقوقة  يقول  مش يفضلوا في املاكنا وياخدوا حقوقنا قدام عنينا ونموت جيل ورا جيل بالحسرة والظلم ده كله زي ماحصل مع اهلي هاديلك مثل واقعي
جدنا بني عمارة في مكان راقي في القاهرة ولماجات القوانين اياها دي اتملوكها المستاجرين رغم انهم علي الورق مش ملاك   مات الجد وبعدين ولادهم الاتنين نصيبي انا شقة ونصيب خطيبي ابن عمي شقيتين ونص قميتهم الحقيقة حوالي سبعة او تمانية مليون مجموع ايجار التلات شقق ونص دول مش مكمل خمسين جنيه وطبعا احنا خرجين جامعات حكومية وموظفين فيها بعد معاناة وواسايط ضيف علي الايجار تقريبا خمسميت جنيه مرتبي علي مرتبه بعد خصم مصاريف المواصلات لاننا ما نمتكلشي عربية والعربية الوحيدة  عند واحد من 8 احفاد للمالك و وهيا عبارة 128 موديل 88 يعني قول دخلنا انا وخطيبي 550 جنيه وطبعا عارف يعني ايه نلاقي شقة ايجار جديد ومطلوب نعيش ونصرف علي باقي التزماتنا بقينا مدة طويلة مش عارفين نتجوز لان دخلنا بما فيه ايجار التلات شقق ونص يادوب يجب ايجار شقة قيمتها متصلشي ربع قيمة شقة واحدة من شقننا الي بنتتقل من جيل لجيل في المستاجرين وقرايبهم صحيح مشكلتنا اتحلت الحمد لله بعد سنين طويلة لان جالي لابن عمي عقد في الخليج وهيسافر قريب وهحصله بس ده يرضي مين علي فكرة الملاك المزيفين منهم الي بيعلم ولاده في امريكا ومنهم الي اتخرج في auc وطبعا كلهم اتعلموا في مدراس ماكناش نقدر ندخلها وعربياتهم قدام العمارة احدث وافخم موديلات عربيتن وتلاته في كل شقة شوف تكلفة فواتير الكهرباء او التليفون او العاز او الموييل او حتي الزبالة اكبر بكثير من تكلفة ايجار الشقة نفسها علشان تقارن بس 
انا بسمع كتيرمن الملاك بيقولوا شوفوا قيمة الايجار ده كان يجيب كام كيلو لحمة وقت ما طلع القانون ويدوننا نفس القيمة الي حددها القانون يعني لو ايجار شقة بيجب 40 كيلو ساعتها اضرب سعرالكيلو النهادره في 40 واحنا موافقين علي الحل رغم ان لما القانون طلع نزل الايجار يعني مثلا لو شقة كانت بتاجر بعشرين جنيه نزلها ل 15 او اقل وبعد كده ثبت علي ال 15جنيه

----------


## r_mohamed1

ومن الاهرام العقارى الاحد 18 مايو 2008م
الايجارات القديمة مؤبدة ولاعزاء للمالك 
الشقة فى جاردن سيتى بـــ 14 جنيها .. يابلاش 
ملاك العقارات القديمة يستنجدون بالمشرع عائد العقار لايكفى لصيانتها .


لايزال سوق ايجارات الشقق مضطربا ولايزال المالك ينكوى بنار حرمانة من قيمة ايجارية عادلة للشقق فى عمارتة الشاهقة التى يمتلكها ولا يمتلكها لانها لاتعود علية حتما بالعائد المادى الذى يكفى لصيانة العقار او لقيمة نفقات اجرة التاكسى والمواصلات لمتابعة هذة الصيانة .

** وكما يقول احد الملاك ـ او بنزين سيارتة اذا كان يمتلك سيارة ـ لجمع الايجار من المستاجرين وكان من الافضل لكثير من الملاك ترك العمارة بدون صيانة مضحيا كل منهم   بالاجرة الزهيدة فمثلا نجد شقة فى جاردن سيتى عبارة عن خمسة غرف و2 صالة و2 حمام ومطبخ كبير بقيمة ايجارية لاتتعدى 14 جنية ( يابلاش ) هل هذا يصدقة عقل ؟ فى الوقت الذى نجد فية ان قيمتها الايجارية طبقا للقانون الجديد وظروف السوق تتراوح مابين 2500 الى 5 الاف جنية حيث يترك المشرع تحيد القيمة الايجارية للمالك وظروف السوق _ ومثل ذلك فى مناطق المهندسين ومصر الجديدة والعجوزة .

** ويعتبر عقد الايجار مؤبدا او اشبة بالزواج الكاثوليكى بل ان الزواج الكاثوليكى ارحم بكثير وفية بعض الحالات يقبل فيها الانفصال . فهذا العقد لايسرى فقط على المستاجر الاول ولكن يمتد للاحفاد واحفاد الاحفاد ولايملك المالك سوى الحسرة والالم على حظة ولايلوم الانفسة على انة قام بطرح هذة الشقق للايجار فى يوم من الايام فاحد الملاك لايجنى سوى 150 جنيها شهريا فى حين انة يقطن فى شقة ايجارها الشهرى 600 جنيها فى الجيزة 

** ومابين 150م الى 200 م تتراوح قيمة ايجارها مابين 8 حنيهات الى 10 جنيهات فقط لاغير .
** وفى الوراق نجد الايجار الجديد لشقة مساحتها 63 م يبدا من 250 جنيها شهريا الى 600 جنيها شهريا وفى شبرا من الف الى 1500 جنية شهريا.
**وهذا مايقولة احمد قنديل المحامى بالنقض والدستورية العليا متعجبا ومفسرا ذلك بان قوانين (49) و (163) لسنة 81 و (6) لسنة 97 لم تتطرق الى الايجارا ت القديمة فهذة الايجارات مازال يطبق عليها قوانين سنة 60 بتخفيض القيمة الايجارية المتتابعة وكان يتعين على المشرع ان يقوم بتعديل القيمة الايجارية للمساكن القديمة كما ان قوانين الايجارات المختلفة قيدت المالك بعدة قيود فى غاية الاجحاف والصعوبة بالنسبة لة ومنها ان الشقة كان تستاجر للزوج او الزوجة وجاءت التعديلات الجديدة فاجاز للمستاجر ان يمتد عقود اجارة الى الاحفاد واحفاد الاحفاد مادامو مولدين بها وبالتالى اصبحت الايجارات القديمة مؤبدة كما ان قوانين الايجار المختلفة قد غلت يد المالك عن مباشرة حقوقة التى نظمها لة المشرع ولو نظرنا الى قيمة الشقق فى حالة اذا تمكن المالك من بيعها بنظام التمليك ستجد المتر فى جاردن سيتى ومصر الجديدة والمهندسين يتراوح مابين 8 الى 15 الف جنية ومنطقة هليوبوليس من 7 الى 12 الف جنية ووسط البلد من 15 الى 2 الف جنية وفى الوقت الذى يتقاضى فية المالك عن الشقة باكملها على اكثر تقدير 18 جنيها بحالهم ؟ هو هينهب ؟


تفاقم الازمة 
**ويؤكد الدكتور احمد شرف الدين استاذ قانون الايجارات بجامعة عين شمس ان سوق الايجارات مازال مضربا لانة يتضمن العديد من الانظمة المتضاربة سواء سواء فى الايجارات القديمة او الجديدة وينتج عن ذلك اضافة مشاكل جديدة بمفعول مشروع قانون الضرائب العقارية عندما يصدر سوف يثير هذا القانون النزاع بين الملاك وشاغلى العقارات فيما يتعلق باعتبار  قيمة الضريبة جزء لا يتجزاء من القيمة الايجارية ومن المتوقع ان يرفض المستاجرين زيادة الاجرة بما يتناسب مع قيمة الضريبة العقارية ومن ثم تبدا دوامة المنازعات لاسباب ضريبية ولذلك نصحنا ولازال ننصح بضرورة ان نبتعد عن العلاقة الايجارية وكل مايترتب علية من تفاقم المنازعات بين طرفيها ويجب مراعاة ذلك فى صياغة بنود مشروع الضريبة العقارية وان يكون واضحا ان المتحمل بها هو شاغل الوحدة وليس مالكها مما يترتب علية الغاء كافة الاعفاءات الضريبية السابقة للوحدات السكنية 
**اما الايجار مفروش فيكاد يكون انتهى لان الايجارات الجديدة اعفت المالك من الدخول فى دوامة المفروش لانهم يستطعون تحصيل الاجرة التى يرغبون فيها وفى نفس الوقت يستطيعون توثيق عقد الايجار تمهيدا لاستخدام العقد الموثق فى طرد المستاجر الذى يتقاعس او يمتنع عن اخلاء الوحدة  عند انتهاء مدة الايجار وفى الايجار المفروش كان لايستطيع ذلك  كما كان تفرض علية ضرائب باهظة وابلاغ جهات معينة وهو مايسبب كثير من القلق للملاك .


جـــــــــــلـــــــــــد المالك 
** هناك ترسانة من التشريعات صدرت منذ الاربيعينيات وحتى الثمانينات كانت السمة الرئيسية فيها جلد المالك كما يصفها دكتور / احمد سعد استاذ القانون المدنى بجامعة القاهرة والمحامى بالنقض وقد تمثل ذلك فى جنوح المشرع الى مصلحة المستاجر فاهدر حق الملكية وقد تمثل ذلك فى نقطتين رئيسيتين هما تثبيت القيمة الايجارية رغم تغيير الظروف الاقتصادية فى البلد وانخفاض القوى  الشرائية للجنية المصرى الا ان القيمة الايجارية ظلت ثابتة لم تتغير بل بالعكس قد افسح مجالا للجان التقديرات ان يتظلم المستاجر لتخفيض القيمة الايجارية اما النقطة الثانية فتتمثل فى الامتداد القانونى لعقد الايجار وهدم الركيزة الاساسية لة وهو بعتبارة عقد يرد على منفعة يجب ان ينتهى باقرب الاجلين وفاة المستاجر  ( المنتفع) او انقضاء مدة عقد الايجار واصبح  عقد الايجار يمتد بعد وفاة المستاجر الى المقيمين معة واقربائة بل وافسح مجالا للمستاجر ان يترك العين الموجرة لمن يراة يمتد الى مالا نهاية .
** وعندما تنبهة المشرع لخطورة هذة الفلسفة وهذا النهج بدا يجنح نحو محاولة اعادة التوازن بين المؤجر والمستاجر فاصدر قوانين رقم 4 لسنة 96 و 6 لسنة 97 فى محاولة لتحرير عقد الايجار من هذة القوانين واعادة التوازن مرة اخرى بين طرفى العقد لكن هذيين القانونيين رغم انهما مسلكا يحمد للمشرع اتجاهة  الا انة لايحل المشكلة لان هذة القوانين لا تسرى الا على العقود المبرمة بعد عامى 96 و 97 ومن ثم فالمشكلة مازالت قائمة للغالب الاعم من عقود الايجار ات التى تمثل 99 % من العقود وتعتبر اهدار للثروة العقارية .

** وبالتالى  نحن نحتاج الى ثورة فكرية وواقعية لتحرير عقد الايجار القديم من هذة القيود حتى يعود التوازن والمساواة بين اطراف العلاقة الايجارية سواء قبل 96 اة بعدها حتى لو اقتضى الامر ان تتحمل الدولة الفرق انصافا للمالك وتعويضا لة حتى تعود الثورة العقارية الى الاستثمار مرة اخرى .
ومن هنا نوجة رسالة الى المشرع ان كل شىء فى الدولة قد زاد اضعافا مضاعفة ماعدا القيمة الايجارية  فلماذا نثتثنى ؟ هل هذا عقاب مرة اخرى لمالكى الثروة العقارية ؟ 


  تحقيق
                                                                     عبير الضمرانى

----------


## r_mohamed1

حوار مع مالك 
لا لتوريث المسكن 
تحقيق شريف العبد 
الاهرام العقارى 18/5/2008 م

**كفانا ظلم وقهر وسلب لحقوقنا اصابتنا الامراض المزمنة ولانملك ثمن الدواء كانت هذة العبارة التى بدات بها الحديث مالكة العقار ذى العشر طوابق بحى الدقى فى الموقع المتميز ولها ابن تعجز عن تدبير شقة لة ليتزوج وبنتان فاتهم قطار الزواج على حد قولها .
**قلت لها ما اعلمة ان الحكمومة عازمة فعلا على رفع ايجارات العقارات القديمة على نحو يحقق العدالة .
** اجابت على الفور هل بعد ان نفذ صبرنا وبعد انقضاء كل هذة السنوات نجد البشرى الحكومية قاصرة على زيادات الايجارات لم تكن النسبة عشرة او عشرين او حتى خمسين فى المائة انها زيادة لاقيمة لها فى ظل هذا الغلاء الطاحن الذى نعيشة ومالك العقار القديم اصبح معدما رغم امتلاكة عقار قيمتة تصل الى عدة ملايين .
** سالتها طالما ان زيادة الايجارات ليست حلا عادا فماذا تريدين .
** اجابت الحل الاوحد هو الغاء التوريث فهو بدعة ننفرد بها عن كل دول العالم والمستاجر فى عقارى يملكون القرى السياحية وينفقون ببذخ بينما معاش زوجى ودخل العقار لايغنى ولا يثمن من جوع فهل نترك المستاجر وابنة وحفيدة يبقون فى عقارى الى الابد واى توريث هذا الاصل ان يورث المرء مايملكة فكيف يتحول المستاجر الى مالك اننى ارى العدالة بعينها ان يرحل ابناء المستاجر ويتركون العقار لمالكة .
** سالتها واين يذهب ابناء المستاجر فى حالة وفاتة بعد ان اصبح الحصول على مسكن بديل امرا مستحيلا فى ظل الارتفاع الجنونى والاسعار المشتعلة للمساكن .
** اجابت هذة ليست مسؤلية المالك ولاغنى ان يرحل ابناء المستاجر عقب وفاتة مباشرة وهم يتحملون مسؤلية توفيق اوضاعهم ولايعقل ان يكون عقد الايجار ابديا ممتدا الى يوم القيامة لينتقل من المستاجر الى ابنائة واحفادة والحكومة منذ سنوات تعلن عن الاقتصاد الحر فلتترك اذن العلاقة حرة بينه المالك والمستاجر وترفع عنها اية قيود ....

----------


## r_mohamed1

بـريــد الأهــرام   

  44365 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مايو 25 ‏20 من جمادى الأولى 1429 هـ ا 


  تخيلوا هذا الوضع‏!‏

تعليقا علي تجميد الإيجارات القديمة للمساكن ذكرت مجلة شبيجل الألمانية ان مصر هي الدولة الوحيدة في العالم التي ترغم ملاك هذه المساكن علي دعم ساكنيها دون مراعاة لمعدلات التضخم منذ بداية تأجيرها علي مدي اكثر من خمسين عاما أو تأثير هذا التضخم علي المستوي المعيشي لملاكها المطالبين بدعم هؤلاء السكان والذين قد لايكون لديهم أي مصدر آخر للدخل‏,‏ وهنا تنبثق بعض التساؤلات هل كان هؤلاء المستأجرون يستحقون الدعم الإجباري من الملاك؟ ولماذا لم تتواكب الزيادة السنوية في دخول اغلبهم منذ بداية استئجارهم لهذه الوحدات مع الرفع التدريجي لقيمة الإيجار؟ وبالرغم من ذلك فلم يرض بعض المستأجرون عن هذا التجميد الذي اعتبروه مخالفا لشرع الله واتفقوا مع الملاك وديا علي زيادة قيمة ايجار سكنهم تدريجيا حتي تصل يوما إلي القيمة السوقية الحقيقية للإيجار‏,‏ وبذلك يكونون قد اعطوا الملاك حقوقهم بعيدا عن الاحتماء بقوانين حكومية ظالمة قد يحاسبهم الله علي تجاوبهم مع الظلم الناتج عنها‏.‏

ومع ذلك لم تقتد حكومتنا بالتصرف النبيل لهؤلاء المستأجرين واعلنت من جانبها عن تخصيص جزء من الحصيلة المتوقعة لعائد قانون الضريبة العقارية لدعم ملاك المساكن القديمة المغلوبين علي امرهم وذلك كبديل لعدم قدرتها علي إنصافهم بزيادة دخولهم لتتناسب مع التضخم المتزايد عاما بعد عام وبدلا من ذلك فقد صرح وزير المالية بأنه سوف يجبي هذه الضرائب عن أي شقة سوف يتم تأجيرها طبقا للقانون الجديد في هذه المساكن المحجور علي زيادة قيمة ايجار جميع وحداتها الأخري‏,‏ وهكذا سوف تشارك الحكومة هذا المالك في عائد الشقة الوحيدة التي قد تعوض له جزءا يسيرا من قيمة الإيجارات المجمدة للشقق الأخري ولكم ان تتخيلوا هذا الوضع الغريب وما سوف يترتب عليه‏!‏

د‏.‏سمير حافظ
خبير سابق بالأمم المتحدة

----------


## abomena62

> الفتاوى الرسمية والصادرة من دار الافتاء المصرية التابعة لوزارة العدل بعد مشروعية قانون الايجار القديم  لمخالفتة احكام الشريعة الاسلامية .
> الفتوى الشرعية لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل من مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية الأستاذ الدكتور / نصر فريد محمد واصل بتاريخ 2/6/1998 الصادرة "للمدعى":
> ":أطلعنا على الطلب المقدم من المواطن / خالد مرسى عبدالله – المقيد برقم 629 / 1998 والذى يذكر فيه :"
> "أنه نشر بالأهرام أكثر من مرة فتوى دار الإفتاء عن العلاقة الإيجارية والذى نتج عن القانون الوضعى فى حالات إخلاء المستأجر ومن خلال قواعد لصالح المستأجر وتحمل الكثير من العوائق  والغبن ضد المالك ونتج عن ذلك إهدار العديد من حقوق المالك ".
> الجواب
> "عقد الإيجار فى الشريعة الإسلام لابد أن يكون محدد المدة والقيمة والمنفعة فإذا خلا من ذلك كان عقدا غير صحيح شرعا"
> "وعقد الإيجار المؤبد والذى يمتد تلقائيا رغما عن إرادة المؤجر أى المالك كما جاء فى السؤال يعد عقدا باطلا لعدم توافر الرضا من أحد الطرفين وكل عقد يداخله الغش والإكراه يكون عقدا غير صحيح شرعا ولايجوز لولى الأمر أن يتدخل فى عقد الإيجار مقررا إمتداده وتأبيده لأن هذا مخالف لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ولإجماع الفقهاء من العصر الأول للإسلام حتى وقتنا هذا على أن عقد الإيجار يجب أن يكون محدد المدة ولابد فيها من رضى الطرفين كسائر العقود وأن أى عقد خلا من رضا الطرفين يعتبر عقدا باطلا ".
> "وهذا ينطبق على عقد الإيجار" "وهذا اذا كان الحال كما ورد بالسؤال" "والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ؛ 
> مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية "
> ...


اخي الفاضل
ر محمد
السلام عليكم
أحييك تحية واجبة
لأصحاب القضايا والحقوق
الذين لن يملوا ولن يكلوا
حتى يعيد الله إليهم كل حقوقهم
سر يا أخي على بركة الله
ولن يخذلك الله أبدا
فما ضاع حق وراؤه مطالب
وأنا ارجح يا أخي الفاضل أنك أحد رجالات القضاء الواقف (كما يحلو للبعض تسمية المحامين)
وأعتقد أن فتوى نصر وطنطاوي(المفتيين الحالي والسابق)
يمكن الاعتداد بهما أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا(وانا معرفش اذا كان العليا ده جزء من اسمها ولا انا غلطان)
للدفع بعدم دستورية عقود الايجار القديم
وبما أن في مصر كل شئ بيد الفرعون
فلا مانع من جمع ثلاثة ملايين توقيع من ضحايا هذا القانون البغيض
ومن ابنائهم واحفادهم واقاربهم
عن طريق النت
او غيرها
ولتنظم جمعية اكتوبر التي اشرت انت اليها سابقا
او اي جهة اخرى هذا الأمر
ورغم إنني لاأحبذ هذا شخصيا
إلا أنه لابد من التحرك على كل الجبهات وبكل الطرق المباحة والمشروعة
وبما أن الله سبحانه وتعالى
لا يحب الظلم
فإنه سوف ينصركم ويثبت اقدامكم
وهو حسبكم ونعم الوكيل

----------


## abomena62

> معاناة وضحايا جدد لقانون الايجار الاستثنائية ( التشريعات الجائرة السوداء )
> 
> احد احفاد المالك والتى اهدرت كافة حقوقة  يقول  مش يفضلوا في املاكنا وياخدوا حقوقنا قدام عنينا ونموت جيل ورا جيل بالحسرة والظلم ده كله زي ماحصل مع اهلي هاديلك مثل واقعي
> جدنا بني عمارة في مكان راقي في القاهرة ولماجات القوانين اياها دي اتملوكها المستاجرين رغم انهم علي الورق مش ملاك   مات الجد وبعدين ولادهم الاتنين نصيبي انا شقة ونصيب خطيبي ابن عمي شقيتين ونص قميتهم الحقيقة حوالي سبعة او تمانية مليون مجموع ايجار التلات شقق ونص دول مش مكمل خمسين جنيه وطبعا احنا خرجين جامعات حكومية وموظفين فيها بعد معاناة وواسايط ضيف علي الايجار تقريبا خمسميت جنيه مرتبي علي مرتبه بعد خصم مصاريف المواصلات لاننا ما نمتكلشي عربية والعربية الوحيدة  عند واحد من 8 احفاد للمالك و وهيا عبارة 128 موديل 88 يعني قول دخلنا انا وخطيبي 550 جنيه وطبعا عارف يعني ايه نلاقي شقة ايجار جديد ومطلوب نعيش ونصرف علي باقي التزماتنا بقينا مدة طويلة مش عارفين نتجوز لان دخلنا بما فيه ايجار التلات شقق ونص يادوب يجب ايجار شقة قيمتها متصلشي ربع قيمة شقة واحدة من شقننا الي بنتتقل من جيل لجيل في المستاجرين وقرايبهم صحيح مشكلتنا اتحلت الحمد لله بعد سنين طويلة لان جالي لابن عمي عقد في الخليج وهيسافر قريب وهحصله بس ده يرضي مين علي فكرة الملاك المزيفين منهم الي بيعلم ولاده في امريكا ومنهم الي اتخرج في auc وطبعا كلهم اتعلموا في مدراس ماكناش نقدر ندخلها وعربياتهم قدام العمارة احدث وافخم موديلات عربيتن وتلاته في كل شقة شوف تكلفة فواتير الكهرباء او التليفون او العاز او الموييل او حتي الزبالة اكبر بكثير من تكلفة ايجار الشقة نفسها علشان تقارن بس 
> انا بسمع كتيرمن الملاك بيقولوا شوفوا قيمة الايجار ده كان يجيب كام كيلو لحمة وقت ما طلع القانون ويدوننا نفس القيمة الي حددها القانون يعني لو ايجار شقة بيجب 40 كيلو ساعتها اضرب سعرالكيلو النهادره في 40 واحنا موافقين علي الحل رغم ان لما القانون طلع نزل الايجار يعني مثلا لو شقة كانت بتاجر بعشرين جنيه نزلها ل 15 او اقل وبعد كده ثبت علي ال 15جنيه



هذا النموذج مثله مئات الألوف
وانا ازعم(ولا أملك دليلا على ذلك)
أن85&#37;من السكان لايحتاجون للشقق التي(ينهبون)
فلقد حدثت في مصر تغييرات رهيبة
من انفتاح فوضوي وتدمير لكثير من القيم والاخلاق والمبادئ
التي كانت
افضل ما يحمي هذا المجتمع
لدرجة ان الفلاح المصري
كان يخرج زكاة المحصول يوم حصاده
قبل ان يدخل منزله
وكان الناس يخافون الله في كل قول وفعل وعمل
وكان المصري البسيط
يرتعب اكثر ما يرتعب من (شبهة اكل الحرام)
ولكن كل هؤلاء
ياكلون في بطونهم نارا
ولا يتورعون من المجاهرة بذلك والدعوة اليه
(اذا بليتم فاستتروا كما نصحهم الرسول لم يعودوا يعبأوا بها)
فهم يستحلون نهب أملاك الغير
واذا أتيتهم بفتوى
لكبار العلماء
قالوا
هذه الفتاوي(مغرضة)
وبعضهم يطالب بتعطيل قوله تعالى
(واسألوا أهل الذكر ان كنت لا تعلمون)
انتصارا لأهوائه الدنياوية الفانية
وطبعا
يوم أن يرث الله الارض ومن عليها
لن ينفعهم حسني مبارك ولا اعوانه
والويل لهم جميعا من الله رب العالمين

----------


## r_mohamed1

> اخي الفاضل
> ر محمد
> السلام عليكم
> أحييك تحية واجبة
> لأصحاب القضايا والحقوق
> الذين لن يملوا ولن يكلوا
> حتى يعيد الله إليهم كل حقوقهم
> سر يا أخي على بركة الله
> ولن يخذلك الله أبدا
> ...


الاخ الفاضل ابومنة دكتورنا المحترم الشكر ليك انت لانك كتبت الموضوع المهم دة هية قضية حقوق مغتصبة من ملاكها الشرعيين 
والشكر كذلك للدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله لانة قام برفع الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا بتاريخ 22/3/2008 للطعن بعدم دستورية المواد التالية: 1- عدم دستورية المادة 1 والمادة 2 من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 الخاص بلجان تحديد الإيجارات ، 2- عدم دستورية المادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بتجميد الأجرة المحددة من بداية العقد ، 3- عدم دستورية المادة 7 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم ينص عليه من زيادة الأجرة الأماكن السكنية طبقا لما نص عليه من زيادة أجرة الأماكن الغير سكنية ، 4- عدم دستورية القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 فيما لم ينص عليه من قيام لجان تحديد الأجرة بإعادة تقدير أجرة الأماكن القديمة الخاضعة للقانون 136 لسنة 1981 طبقا لأجرة المثل للأماكن الخاضعة للقانون 4 لسنة 1996 ، 5- عدم دستورية القانون رقم 24 لسنة 1965 بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون 121 لسنة 1947 فيما نص عليه فى المادة 1 إلغاء حق مالك العقار فى طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة (الملجئة) لشغل المكان بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه ، 6- عدم دستورية المادة 18 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم ينص عليه فى حق مالك العقار طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة لشغل المكان بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه ، 7- عدم دستورية المادة 22 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم تنص عليه على فسخ عقد المسكن عند إمتلاك المستأجر أو أحد المقيمين معه لشقة سكنية بعد إستئجاره للشقة الخاضعة لقوانين إيجار الأماكن . = وهو ما يخالف المواد الدستورية 2 ، 4 ، 7 ، 8 ، 25 ، 34 ، 35 ، 40 من الدستور

----------


## abomena62

ان الشعب المصري
شعب متدين
بطبيعة الحال
هم من يصلون في المساجد
والكنائس
هم من يصرفون اكثر من9مليارت ريال سعودي على الحج والعمرة كل عام على اقل تقدير(وفقا لصحيفة سعودية
قدرت دخل السعودية من الحج والعمرة ب27مليار ريال
الثلث فقط من المصريين
وطبعا لو اضفنا المصريين المقيمين في السعودية
لاقترب الرقم من النصف)
والمشكلة الكبرى
ان كثيرين من الناس
لم يفكروا مطلقا
في حكاية
ان قانون الاسكان القديم
حلال
ام حرام
كأشياء كثيرة في حياتنا
لم نفكر يوما فيها
بهذا الشكل
ونحن بعد في مرحلة (الانبهار)
ففي العام الذي بدأ فيه البث التلفزيوني في مصر
والأعوام التي تلته
لم يفكر المصريون
في الميني جيب والميكرو جيب والبكيني
وهي القاسم المشترك الأعظم في معظم ما كان يذاع عليهم
حتى مذيعات الربط
ومقدمات البرامج
و...............الخ
كان الكل لازال في مرحلة الانبهار
ولم يكن جهاز الاستقبال المرئي قد دخل فعليا
الا1 &#37;الى3%
من بيوت عامة الشعب على اقصى تقدير
وكان من لديهم
جهاز نصر
أبو أكرة
عاملة زي أكرة الباب
كان يعاني نوعا عجيبا من المعاناة(التبعية)التي لا يمكن أن تحدث إلا في مجتمع(خير)آنذاك
حيث كان يتوافد الناس اليكم
احيانا بأعداد فوق طاقة استيعاب المكان
وكنت(تتحرج)نهائيا
في جرح مشاعرهم ولو بكلمة
وكنت تتحسس انت وأهلك
من ان  تصدر منك أي كلمة أو تلميح
يعكر صفو( فرجتهم)
وهم  يتفرجون 
على خطاب الزعيم(الخالد-الملهم-بطل الأمة العربية-زعيم زعماء عدم الانحياز..............الخ)
أو حفلة الست
أو ماتش كورة بين الحزبين الوحيدين في مصر ذوي الجذور الجماهيرية الحقيقية(اهلي- زمالك)
(وارجو ان يتحولا لحزبين سياسيين)
أو اي فيلم عبيط لاسماعيل ياسين او على الكسار أو ......................الخ
وظلت فترة
الانبهار هذه
و(جس النبض)اكثر من13سنة
عندما دخل الجهاز
الى مايقرب من30الى40%من بيوت (الموظفين)
وانتشر في اكثر من65%الى80%من المقاهي
وبدأ الناس فعلا يتكلمون عما هو حرام وما هو حلال
وبالنسبة
لقانون الاسكان
الناس تعايشت معه
ومع الثورة وافكارها الشيوعية التي سقطت في منابع الماركسية واللينية والبلشفية في التحاد السوفيتي والصين واوربا الشرقية
ومع ميثاق عبد الناصر
الذي اجبرنا على حفظه في مراحل معينة من التعليم
وطبعا
قوة الايمان
عندما تعلم انك كنت تاكل حراما
(وانت لم تكن تعلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
هي ان تقلع عن ذلك فورا
وهذا ما راهنت عليه دير شبيجل الالمانية
في حسن ظن منها بالمصريين
لا أدري لماذا أفرطت فيه
وانا لا اعرف الالمانية
ولم اتصفح هذه الجريدة
ولكن
احد اساتذتي الكبار
والافاضل
متزوج بالمانية
وعاش نصف عمره(عدديا)هنالك
ولكنه جل عمره اذا ما حذفنا فترة التعليم والطفولة
ولا ادري
لماذا تراهن كثيرا هذه الصحيفة على الجانب الروحي للمصريين
في كل ما تكتبه عن مصر
يللا يا سيدي
آمين
بالالماني
واللي يعرف يترجمها ما يبخلش بيها

----------


## r_mohamed1

بـريــد الأهــرام   

  44373 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 يونيو 2 ‏28 من جمادى الأولى 1429 هـ الأثنين  



مغاير للواقع

أتحدث باختصار عن المشكلة القائمة بشأن عقود الإيجار القديمة‏,‏ وادعاء البعض أن المالك تسلم قيمة الشقة بعد عشرين سنة إيجارا‏,‏ حيث إن هذا الكلام مغاير للواقع تماما‏,‏ فإذا كان لديك مبلغ ألف جنيه مثلا وأودعته البنك‏,‏ وتتسلم فوائده كل سنة‏,‏ فهل معني ذلك أن البنك بعد عشرين سنة يقول لك‏:‏ لقد استلمت مبلغك بالكامل ولا داعي للفوائد‏.‏ إن المتبع هنا في إسبانيا في موضوع الإيجارات بسيط للغاية‏,‏ حيث ينص في العقد علي أن الإيجار يزيد سنويا بنفس نسبة الزيادة في الأسعار‏,‏ وهذه النسب الإحصائية يصدرها سنويا معهد الإحصاء الإسباني‏,‏

فتصدر نشرة سنوية تحدد الزيادة في الإيجارات‏,‏ وهذه الزيادة تسري علي جميع المستأجرين‏,‏ ولا توجد خلافات في التطبيق‏,‏ والحقيقة أن شقق الإيجار هنا متوافرة جدا لأن القانون واضح‏,‏ ويطبق علي الجميع‏,‏ ومثال ذلك أن الزيادة في العام الماضي كانت‏2,7%,‏ وهذا العام‏4,3%‏ والكل راض‏,‏ ولا خلاف في التطبيق‏.‏

طلعت فهمي رياض ـ ماربيا ـ إسبانيا

----------


## abomena62

> بـريــد الأهــرام   
> 
>   44373 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 يونيو 2 ‏28 من جمادى الأولى 1429 هـ الأثنين  
> 
> 
> 
> مغاير للواقع
> 
> أتحدث باختصار عن المشكلة القائمة بشأن عقود الإيجار القديمة‏,‏ وادعاء البعض أن المالك تسلم قيمة الشقة بعد عشرين سنة إيجارا‏,‏ حيث إن هذا الكلام مغاير للواقع تماما‏,‏ فإذا كان لديك مبلغ ألف جنيه مثلا وأودعته البنك‏,‏ وتتسلم فوائده كل سنة‏,‏ فهل معني ذلك أن البنك بعد عشرين سنة يقول لك‏:‏ لقد استلمت مبلغك بالكامل ولا داعي للفوائد‏.‏ إن المتبع هنا في إسبانيا في موضوع الإيجارات بسيط للغاية‏,‏ حيث ينص في العقد علي أن الإيجار يزيد سنويا بنفس نسبة الزيادة في الأسعار‏,‏ وهذه النسب الإحصائية يصدرها سنويا معهد الإحصاء الإسباني‏,‏
> ...


يقول الامام الشافعي
رحمه الله
معددا مزايا السفر والترحال:
سافر تجد عوضا عمن تفارقه               وانصب فإن لذيذ العيش في النصب    (أي التعب وليس نصب المصريين على بعض)
إني رأيت وقوف الماء يفسده               إن سار طاب وإن لم يجر لم يطب
والمصريون
بفضل
حكومة الحزن الواطي
واسلافه
حربجية ما أسمي بثورة يوليو
باتوا
في كافة اصقاع الارض
مشتتين
لدرجة إنني وكثير من أصدقائي
الذين تحكم عليهم طبيعة عملهم
السفر إلى بلدان ليست ضمن مطامح العديدين
ممن يرغبون في السفر والهجرة
فوجئنا بمصريين في الصين والهند ودول افريقيا الاكثر فقرا
قد استقروا هنالك
وهم حتى لايعرفون لسفارة بلادهم سبيلا ولا يرغبون
لأنهم بإختصار شديد
يعرفون
أن العلاقة إذا استقرت بالسفارة
فقد تطالبهم بتبرعات أو أي نوع من الجبايات والأتاوات ربما لزوم البوكيت ماني للسفير واعوانه
وانا شخصيا مررت بتجربة
عندما كنت في أحد البلدان العربية
واجتمعنا بالقنصل العام المصري بالعاصمة السياسية لتلك الدولة عندما حضر لزيارتنا في احدى المدن التي تبعد 1500كم عن العاصمة السياسية
وجمعنا مايعادل150ج من الفرد
لزوم استضافة فخامته
في أحد الفنادق الفخمة
وطبعا
فوجئنا بانه يرغب في إنشاء صندوق
أشبه بصندوق ادارة ازمات
لمئات الآلاف من المصريين الذين يعملون في هذا البلد النفطي المتميز
وطبعا كان يريد الحصول على5%من الراتب
(بس)
ويبقى الصندوق
(في أيد أمينة)
(ونزيهة)
و(شريفة)
و(طاهرة)
و(بيضاء)
(وعلى رأي محمد صبحي الكوميديان هو الصندوق ده ما بيتكشفي على رجالة
وطبعا والشهادة لله
أشهد لهذا القنصل
بأنه واسع الصدر
متحضر
راقي جدا
بل ديبلوماسي للغاية بكل ماتحمله هذه الكلمة من معاني لم نكن نعرفها الا بعد هذا اللقاء
حيث قال له
أكثر من175 مصري
هم الحضور
من كافة طبقات وأطياف المجتمع كما يقولون
كل مكنونات أنفسهم
ولم يكن باقي فقط
إلا أن يخلع البعض نعالهم
وينفذوا فيه حكم الاعدام
في ميدان عام رميا بالبلغ
وهو حكم تاريخي
لم يصدر بعد
في بلاد العالم
وإن كنت أرجح
أنه قد يصدر قريبا
في حق فرعون مصر
ليغسل الشعب المصري عاره
وما أشيع عنه
من أنه شعب بلا حراك ولا كرامة ولا نخوة
المهم
نرجع لموضوعنا
اخونا الاستاذ طلعت فهمي رياض المقيم باسبانيا
فلقد لاحظ أن العرض والطلب في شقق الايجار
لم يختل ابدا في دولة تستقب89مليون سائح سنويا
على الاقل
55%منهم ينزلون في الشقق المفروشة
وذلك للشفافية المطلقة
في العلاقة الايجارية
ولضمان حق المالك(المستثمر)
الذي يضمن( رأس ماله)
مع الأرباح المعقولة
أما البلطجة
التي تمارسها
الدولة
وأغرت (المسأجرين)بممارستها
ضد إخوانهم 
الملاك
الذين آووهم سنوات عديدة
هم وذويهم
فما كان جزاء الاحسان
الا القرصنة والبلطجة على ممتلكاتهم
تحت سمع وحماية الفرعون
الذي يعتمد أساسا
في استقرار
حكمه
بالهاء الناس
بعضهم ببعض
مالك ومستأجر
أهلي وزمالك
مسيحي ومسلم(وهذه اللعبة بالذات قد تحرق الجميع وكان أول من لعبها المنوفي الأول سادات عبادة الذات كما أسماه البعض في الغرب)
فقراء واغنياء
ناهبي الدعم ومستحقي الدعم
اخوان ويساريين
وهي في نفس الوقت تنهب الجميع
وتمتص دماءهم
واذا كنت في اسبانيا
يا سيدي
لاحظت ان الايجار يزداد بشكل سنوي مضطرد
فانه في كثير من دول العالم
قد ينزل وفقا للعرض والطلب
وهو ما يمكن أن يحدث في مصر فعلا
نظرا لتطبيق نظرية الطماطم
(الطماطم كسبت كله يزرع طماطم)
ولو أمن كل المصريين على ممتلكاتهم
لإستثمر الجميع في قطاع الاسكان
ونلتقي على خير

----------


## r_mohamed1

الإسكان تتهم الحكومة بظلم ملاك المساكن القديمة

حذر أعضاء لجنة الإسكان بمجلس الشعب من خطورة تجاهل الفئات المظلومة داخل المجتمع المصري من أصحاب العقارات القديمة، واعتبروا أنه ليس من العدل أن تبقى هذه الفئة تحت الظلم، وطالبوا بضرورة قيام الحكومة بإصدار تشريع جديد لتوازن العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر.

وحذر عبد العزيز مصطفى وكيل المجلس في حضور المهندس أحمد المغربي وزير الإسكان من خطورة تجاهل هذه القضية الاجتماعية، ومن أن يزيد التباطؤ والتأخير المشكلة تعقيدًا، وطالب بفتح هذا الملف والتعامل معه جزئيا لتحقيق العدالة بين طرفي العلاقة.

وتساءل النائب مصطفى القاياتي وكيل اللجنة موجها حديثه لوزير الإسكان: لماذا نخشى الاقتراب من هذا الملف؟، ولماذا نعذب الملاك القدامى ويتحملون عذاب الظلم بدون مناسبة؟.

وطالب، الحكومة باقتحام المشكلة، متسائلاً: لماذا نفتح هذا الملف ونغلقه منذ 15 عاما رغم أن الأدراج مليئة بالعديد من المناقشات، محذرًا من أن الثروة العقارية القديمة في إنهيار بينما المستأجر لا يسأل، وقال في سخرية: "إشمعنا شريحة من المجتمع تتحمل هذا الوزر وليه بنغمض عينينا ونحن نعلم بمدى الظلم وغياب العدل والحق". 

من جانبه، أقر المهندس أحمد المغربي بأن تلك القضية شائكة وأن القانون الحالي الذي يحسم العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر بالمساكن القديمة يحتاج فعلا إلى إعادة نظر، لافتًا إلى أن الملاك على حق بشأن مطالبهم، إلا أن تعديل هذا القانون سيواجه بردود شعبية من قبل طرفي هذه العلاقة.

وقال إن الحكومة لجأت لتعديل قانون الإيجارات بالأماكن غير السكنية لإعادة التوازن بين الطرفين في عام 1997م، والذي كان يهدف في المقام الأول إلى إعادة الحق للملاك، إلا أن مجلس الشعب تدخل في أقل من 24 شهرا بتعديل هذا القانون عبر تخفيف نسبة الزيادة السنوية التي لم تؤد بأي حال من الأحوال إلى توازن الأمور بين طرفي العلاقة.

وأشار الوزير في سياق حديثه إلى أن الحكومة ستقوم بفتح هذا الملف، لكن لابد من طرحه على المجتمع المدني حتى يصدر قانونًا قابلاً للتطبيق

----------


## سيد حسن

الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

ربما هذه القضية من اصعب القضايا التي تواجهها العقول التي تسعى لحلها وذلك أن الموضوع عبارة عن متراكمات تاريخية وارث ثقيل ومحرج دينيا واجتماعيا للدولة والأفراد على حد سواء إذا استثنينا من الموضوع أولئك الأفراد المستأجرين الذين يمتلكون بالفعل اكثر من بديل للسكن ولا حجة لهم فى رفع الإيجار أو ترك الوحدة السكنية ، وهو أيضا موضوع معقد وليس بسيط لوجود عوامل كثيرة خارجية تتحكم فيه واهمها الوضع الاقتصادي للغالبية العظمى للشعب المصري المرهق الفقير والتربية الدينية والثقافة الاجتماعية والحكومات التي أمسكت بزمام هذا الشعب حقبا كثيرة والحول المنطقي فى تخريب الرقعة الزراعية التي نستجدى منها طعامنا والإجهاز عليها والحشر السكاني فيها فى مقابل مدنا ومجتمعات عمرانية صحراوية بعيدة عن ارض الطعام والحياة لا قيمة لها تسكنها الأشباح وهى فى الأصل فكرة سليمة ولكن أسيء استخدامها .

أيها السادة إن مشكلة كهذه لا يمكن حلها بطريقة وضع قوانين ورقية لا قيمة لها وعلى الأرض لا يستطيع الأفراد احترامها ولا الحكام تطبيقها لأننا ببساطة نتكلم عن شرط أساسي لاستقامة حياة الإنسان وهو المأوى ووجود المأوى يعنى استمرار دورة الحياة وإلا فالبديل كارثة حقيقية تعرفون عواقبها المشينة فى حق بلد إسلامي يشجع على التكافل والتراحم والاستغلال الأمثل للموارد دون سرقة أو نهب .

كلنا يحيا هذه المشكلة ويلمسها مع اختلاف موقعنا منها وزاوية رؤيتنا لها فنحن إما ملاك أو مستأجرين على اختلاف أنواع الإيجار وإذا استبعدنا كما سبق وقلت أولئك النفر الذين يجمعون فى حوزتهم وحدات مملوكة ومستأجرة فسنجد أفرادا خائفون ملاك لا يجدون لاملاكهم فائدة ومستأجرين يخشون على ذويهم سطوة الدهر وكل طرف يملك الحجة المقنعة فالأول يريد أن يستثمر ما يملك ويتخلص من حسرة انتفاع المستأجر لديه بالعقار اكثر منه مقابل حفنة جنيهات لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع وهناك المستأجر الذي بالكاد يعيش يومه ولا يريد التفكير فى إضافة هم جديد إلى همومه وهو زيادة إيجار الوحدة التي يشغلها من سنين وربما ورث إيجارها عن أبيه ، ومن الطرافة أن يجد المالك أن ابنه بحاجة لتأجير وحدة سكنية لعدم توافرها ببيت أبيه وان ابن المستأجر استطاع أن يظفر لنفسه ببيت ملك .

ولا ذنب للطرفين فى ذلك وانما فى ظني أن الذنب الأكبر يقع على عاتق الحكومة التي تركت الشعب عمدا يغرق فى غياهب الفقر والعشوائية ولم تعمد طيلة السنين الكثيرة الماضية إلى وضع حلول جذرية لهذه المشكلة وانما أعطت للمشاكل ظهرها واظن انه سيأتي يوم يدفع فيه هؤلاء الجاثمون على صدور العباد الثمن ولا يعنى ذلك أن الشعب بعيد عن المشاركة فى دفع هذا الثمن وانما سنجد بعضنا يموج فى بعض كالسكارى حين يهيمون مجتمعين على وجوههم .

إن هذه الحكومة تدفع الأعمى لقيادة السيارة بنفسه وهى تدرك قبل غيرها أن الشعب المصري مرهق وضعيف وفقير وجاهل ولا يستوعب مفهوم السوق الحرة والرأسمالية المتوحشة وقوانين العرض والطلب والفردية الاجتماعية .

تدرك أن مصر ليست سوقا مفتوحة كأسواق العالم الأول يمكن لأي فرد فيه أن ينتقل من عمل إلى آخر وبالتالي من شقة إلى أخرى .

تدرك أن شعب مصر فى اغلبه لا يملك أدوات العمل ولا التدريب ولا أدوات الإنتاج وانما هو شعب كسول ومتواكل بفعل فاعل واسألوا عن حجم خريجي الدراسات النظرية فى مقابل الدراسات المنتجة المطلوبة سواء فى مدرسة أو جامعة فضلا عن الغالبية التي لم تلحق لا بهذا ولا بذاك وهم كثير فكيف سيوفر هؤلاء مصروفات إيجار شقة .

تدرك كم عدد من ألقت بهم إلى الشوارع وهم فى منتصف العمر من الشركات الإنتاجية وكم ستلقى بالباقي من موظفي الجهات الحكومية فكيف سيرفع هؤلاء قيم الإيجار .

تدرك من وراء الارتفاع الفاحش فى قيم وحدات الصحراء التي لا تساوى كلفة الرمال المبنية عليها وكيف تحولت تلك الأوهام إلى شقق الأحلام بعشرات الألوف من الجنيهات فكيف يستطيع شاب أن يقترب الآن من تلك الشقق التي كان يهرب منها لبعدها عن مجال عمله .

تدرك من وراء الإيقاع بين الناس من مالك ومستأجر ورفع معدلات التحرش بين الناس فى كل المجالات وعلى رأسها الإسكان وكيف انه كي تستحوذ على شقة ليس عليك اكثر من بناء فريق مكون من محامى متخصص منزوع الضمير وبعض البلطجية والحكم بعد المداولة .

أنا احمل الحكومة المسئولية عن بناء متاهة العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر بجدارة وعلى مدار عشرات السنين فضلا عن العديد من المتاهات الأخرى بين البائع والمشترى وبين الزوج وزوجته وبين السائق والركاب واتهمها بأنها تركت البلاد فى مهب الريح يحكمها اللاقانون .

وحتى يحكم الله فى كل هذا ويولى من يخافه يجب علينا أن نعود إلى العرف والأخلاق وتحكيم ديننا وقيمنا بيننا وبين بعضنا البعض وان ننظم أنفسنا بعقولنا ونحكم نحن من الواقع لا بانتهاز القوانين وثغراتها ودون اللجوء لمتاهة قسم البوليس ومصاصي الدماء من المحامين والقضاء المسكين الذي يحكم بما فى الأوراق لا بما فى الأسواق .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## atefhelal

> الأعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ربما هذه القضية من اصعب القضايا التي تواجهها العقول التي تسعى لحلها وذلك أن الموضوع عبارة عن متراكمات تاريخية وارث ثقيل ومحرج دينيا واجتماعيا للدولة والأفراد على حد سواء إذا استثنينا من الموضوع أولئك الأفراد المستأجرين الذين يمتلكون بالفعل اكثر من بديل للسكن ولا حجة لهم فى رفع الإيجار أو ترك الوحدة السكنية ، وهو أيضا موضوع معقد وليس بسيط لوجود عوامل كثيرة خارجية تتحكم فيه واهمها الوضع الاقتصادي للغالبية العظمى للشعب المصري المرهق الفقير والتربية الدينية والثقافة الاجتماعية والحكومات التي أمسكت بزمام هذا الشعب حقبا كثيرة والحول المنطقي فى تخريب الرقعة الزراعية التي نستجدى منها طعامنا والإجهاز عليها والحشر السكاني فيها فى مقابل مدنا ومجتمعات عمرانية صحراوية بعيدة عن ارض الطعام والحياة لا قيمة لها تسكنها الأشباح وهى فى الأصل فكرة سليمة ولكن أسيء استخدامها .
> 
> أيها السادة إن مشكلة كهذه لا يمكن حلها بطريقة وضع قوانين ورقية لا قيمة لها وعلى الأرض لا يستطيع الأفراد احترامها ولا الحكام تطبيقها لأننا ببساطة نتكلم عن شرط أساسي لاستقامة حياة الإنسان وهو المأوى ووجود المأوى يعنى استمرار دورة الحياة وإلا فالبديل كارثة حقيقية تعرفون عواقبها المشينة فى حق بلد إسلامي يشجع على التكافل والتراحم والاستغلال الأمثل للموارد دون سرقة أو نهب .
> 
> كلنا يحيا هذه المشكلة ويلمسها مع اختلاف موقعنا منها وزاوية رؤيتنا لها فنحن إما ملاك أو مستأجرين على اختلاف أنواع الإيجار وإذا استبعدنا كما سبق وقلت أولئك النفر الذين يجمعون فى حوزتهم وحدات مملوكة ومستأجرة فسنجد أفرادا خائفون ملاك لا يجدون لاملاكهم فائدة ومستأجرين يخشون على ذويهم سطوة الدهر وكل طرف يملك الحجة المقنعة فالأول يريد أن يستثمر ما يملك ويتخلص من حسرة انتفاع المستأجر لديه بالعقار اكثر منه مقابل حفنة جنيهات لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع وهناك المستأجر الذي بالكاد يعيش يومه ولا يريد التفكير فى إضافة هم جديد إلى همومه وهو زيادة إيجار الوحدة التي يشغلها من سنين وربما ورث إيجارها عن أبيه ، ومن الطرافة أن يجد المالك أن ابنه بحاجة لتأجير وحدة سكنية لعدم توافرها ببيت أبيه وان ابن المستأجر استطاع أن يظفر لنفسه ببيت ملك .
> ...


*اقتباس وإعادة للطرح تقديرا لعرض وتصوير الواقع المؤلم بطريقة متوازنة ... !!*

----------


## سيد حسن

الاستاذ الكبير م / عاطف هلال
شكرا لك

----------


## r_mohamed1

وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اولا حضرتك الى كتبتة كلام انشائى لايوجد بية حل لهذة المشكلة 




> ربما هذه القضية من اصعب القضايا التي تواجهها العقول التي تسعى لحلها وذلك أن الموضوع عبارة عن متراكمات تاريخية وارث ثقيل ومحرج دينيا واجتماعيا للدولة والأفراد على حد سواء إذا استثنينا من الموضوع أولئك الأفراد المستأجرين الذين يمتلكون بالفعل اكثر من بديل للسكن ولا حجة لهم فى رفع الإيجار أو ترك الوحدة السكنية ، وهو أيضا موضوع معقد وليس بسيط لوجود عوامل كثيرة خارجية تتحكم فيه واهمها الوضع الاقتصادي للغالبية العظمى للشعب المصري المرهق الفقير والتربية الدينية والثقافة الاجتماعية والحكومات التي أمسكت بزمام هذا الشعب حقبا كثيرة والحول المنطقي فى تخريب الرقعة الزراعية التي نستجدى منها طعامنا والإجهاز عليها والحشر السكاني فيها فى مقابل مدنا ومجتمعات عمرانية صحراوية بعيدة عن ارض الطعام والحياة لا قيمة لها تسكنها الأشباح وهى فى الأصل فكرة سليمة ولكن أسيء استخدامها .


واية ذنب المالك  واية الوزر الى عملة ملاك العقارات  القديمة  وبعدين المدن والمجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة نسبة الاشغال فيها لاتتعدى 20% لان الغالبية تقضل ان تغلق هذة الوحدات لانهم مستاجرين وحدات سكنية بقيمة ايجارية معدومة .
ثانيا ليس الوضع الاقتصادى  سبب حصول هذة المشكلة انما سببها هو سرقة الحقوق المشروعة من اصحابها من اجل تكوين شعبية جماهيرية ودة الى عملتة حكومة الثورة لان اول قانون استثنائى حكم هذة العلاقة  كان بسسب الحرب العالمية اى هو قانون لفترة زمنية ثم يرجع طرفى العلاقة الى القانون الاصل ( القانون المدنى ) ولم يكن بة توريث  وكان بة مادة تنص على حق مالك العقار طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة لشغل المكان بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه .
وبالرغم من ذلك فهو قانون استثنائى لايجوز العمل بة لفترة طويلة ولكن جائت الثورة وتوسعت فى الاستثناء واعطت مالا يملك مالا يستحق .



> أيها السادة إن مشكلة كهذه لا يمكن حلها بطريقة وضع قوانين ورقية لا قيمة لها وعلى الأرض لا يستطيع الأفراد احترامها ولا الحكام تطبيقها لأننا ببساطة نتكلم عن شرط أساسي لاستقامة حياة الإنسان وهو المأوى ووجود المأوى يعنى استمرار دورة الحياة وإلا فالبديل كارثة حقيقية تعرفون عواقبها المشينة فى حق بلد إسلامي يشجع على التكافل والتراحم والاستغلال الأمثل للموارد دون سرقة أو نهب .


الغاية تبرر الوسيلة............. اكيد طبعا الماوى مهم جدا لكل انسان وحق مشروع لكل انسان انة يجتهد ويتعب ويعرق من اجل الحصول على مسكنة ولكن ليس من حقة فى سبيل الوصل لهذا المسكن ان يحتمى بقوانين مخالفة لشرع اللة وان يحتمى بقوانين اهدرت واضرت بالحقوق المشروعة للاخرين والا نكون عايشين بمبدا ميكافيلى الغاية تبرر الوسيلة 



> وكل طرف يملك الحجة المقنعة فالأول يريد أن يستثمر ما يملك ويتخلص من حسرة انتفاع المستأجر لديه بالعقار اكثر منه مقابل حفنة جنيهات لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع.


تمام ودة حقة الشرعى انة ياخد اجرة المثل وانة ياخد المقابل النقدى العادل لما يمتلكة  .



> وهناك المستأجر الذي بالكاد يعيش يومه ولا يريد التفكير فى إضافة هم جديد إلى همومه وهو زيادة إيجار الوحدة التي يشغلها من سنين وربما ورث إيجارها عن أبيه


واية ذنب المالك وبعدين فين الحجة المقنعة من انة ورث الشقة عن ابية هو ابية يمتلك عشان يورث احكام الميراث معروفة ومشروطة بان تكون تمتلك مايورث وليس تستاجرة لانة ليس ملكك .




> الذنب الأكبر يقع على عاتق الحكومة التي تركت الشعب عمدا يغرق فى غياهب الفقر والعشوائية ولم تعمد طيلة السنين الكثيرة الماضية إلى وضع حلول جذرية لهذه المشكلة وانما أعطت للمشاكل ظهرها واظن انه سيأتي يوم يدفع فيه هؤلاء الجاثمون على صدور العباد الثمن ولا يعنى ذلك أن الشعب بعيد عن المشاركة فى دفع هذا الثمن وانما سنجد بعضنا يموج فى بعض كالسكارى حين يهيمون مجتمعين على وجوههم


واحنا بنطالب الحكومة بانها تصدر تشريع لتحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر وارجاع الحقوق لاصحابها الحقيقين والشرعيين كما حدث فى الاراضى الزراعية 
ويكون تحرير العلاقة بالنسبة للاماكن المعدة لغير السكنى اسرع من الاماكن المعدة للسكنى بوضع فترات انتقالية لتوفيق الاوضاع وكذا يوجد ذنب على المستاجرين لانهم هم المستفدين المباشرين بقانونين مخالفة لشرائع اللة وسوف يسالو امام اللة على حقوق العباد .




> تدرك أن شعب مصر فى اغلبه لا يملك أدوات العمل ولا التدريب ولا أدوات الإنتاج وانما هو شعب كسول ومتواكل بفعل فاعل واسألوا عن حجم خريجي الدراسات النظرية فى مقابل الدراسات المنتجة المطلوبة سواء فى مدرسة أو جامعة فضلا عن الغالبية التي لم تلحق لا بهذا ولا بذاك وهم كثير فكيف سيوفر هؤلاء مصروفات إيجار شقة .
> 
> تدرك كم عدد من ألقت بهم إلى الشوارع وهم فى منتصف العمر من الشركات الإنتاجية وكم ستلقى بالباقي من موظفي الجهات الحكومية فكيف سيرفع هؤلاء قيم الإيجار .
> 
> تدرك من وراء الارتفاع الفاحش فى قيم وحدات الصحراء التي لا تساوى كلفة الرمال المبنية عليها وكيف تحولت تلك الأوهام إلى شقق الأحلام بعشرات الألوف من الجنيهات فكيف يستطيع شاب أن يقترب الآن من تلك الشقق التي كان يهرب منها لبعدها عن مجال عمله .


والحل ان الشعب يتخلص من كسلة وجهلة ولايعتمد على الاخرين ولايتنطع على حقوق الاخرين اما ابقاء الوضع على ماهو علية يعتبر كارثة المستفيد فيها هو المستاجر فقط واذا افتضرنا انة ببقاء الوضع على ماهو علية من اى سياتى احفاد المستاجر بعد ذلك وبعد صدور احكام المحكمة الدستورية بامتداد العقد لجيل واحد بوحدات سكنية او لغير السكنى ؟؟؟؟؟  
فكر اشتراكى فاشل من ضمن الاقتصاديات الفاشلة لانه اقرار بمبادئ ماركس اللى اثبتت فشلها فى العالم كله
وهو تويزع الدخول قبل الانتاج.



> تدرك من وراء الإيقاع بين الناس من مالك ومستأجر ورفع معدلات التحرش بين الناس فى كل المجالات وعلى رأسها الإسكان وكيف انه كي تستحوذ على شقة ليس عليك اكثر من بناء فريق مكون من محامى متخصص منزوع الضمير وبعض البلطجية والحكم بعد المداولة .


الحكومة هية المسؤلة وللاسف المشرع جنح تماما لصف المستاجر فى قوانين الايجار الاستثنائية ولابد من العودة لقوانين الاسوياء لانة يوجد مخالفة دستورية بوجود قانونين يحكمو هذة العلاقة .



> وحتى يحكم الله فى كل هذا ويولى من يخافه يجب علينا أن نعود إلى العرف والأخلاق وتحكيم ديننا وقيمنا بيننا وبين بعضنا البعض وان ننظم أنفسنا بعقولنا ونحكم نحن من الواقع لا بانتهاز القوانين وثغراتها ودون اللجوء لمتاهة قسم البوليس ومصاصي الدماء من المحامين والقضاء المسكين الذي يحكم بما فى الأوراق لا بما فى الأسواق


.
كلام لايحل ولايربط فى المشكلة وحلها معروف وواضح وهو تحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر  مع وجود فترة زمنية انتقالية لتوفيق الاوضاع .


 الغاية تبرر الوسيلة 
فى احد الردود على هذا الموضوع تم اقحام فقة سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب وذلك باسقاطة حد السرقة فى عام المجاعة اى اقحامها فى القاعدة الفقهية  من أن الضرورات تبيح المحظورات غير صحيح   مستعمل في غير موضعه. فالضرورة هي بلوغ الإنسان حدا إن لم يفعل المحظور هلك أو قارب على الهلاك أو وقع في مشقة لا يستطيع تحملها.وعند الأخذ بهذه القاعدة في هذه الحالة لا بد من مراعاة أمور أخرى منها ألا ينشأعن ذلك ضرر أعظم والضرر واقع  ومؤكد بالفعل على ملاك العقارات القديمة .
فمن الافضل ان نقول اننا نتعامل ونتعايش ونفضل  بمبدا من ليس لة مبدا نيكولو مكيافيلي الغاية تببر الوسيلة ولانتطاول على فقة سيدنا عمر وندخلة فى غير موضعة

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الفاضل / ر . محمد1

السلام عليكم

كل التحية لك على اهتمامك بردى المتواضع والذي لم اقصد بكتابته تحقيق حلا شاملا وناجعا لتلك القضية الموجعة والتي يظهر وجعها فى نبرة كلماتك أيها الأخ الكريم وانما قصدت تبيان صعوبتها التاريخية والاجتماعية .

ورغم أنى أكاد اشعر بغيظ مكتوم داخلك يكاد ينفجر فى وجه هؤلاء المحتلين الذين تمكنوا من أملاك الناس ولا يريدون دفع المقابل الكافي لها أو تركها والرحيل إلى حيث ألقت هم وأبناؤهم .

وحسب كلامك اعتقد انك من الفريق الذي يمتلك بيتا مؤجرا فيه بعض الوحدات السكنية للآخرين واعتقد انه بالنظر إلى سنك – وان كان هذا غير مستبعد - لست أنت الذي قمت ببناء هذا البيت وربما بناه أبوك وبهذا كان تقدير القيمة الايجارية مكفول لأبيك والذي كتب العقد دون حساب زيادة سنوية مرضية هو أبوك وهو مسئول عن ماله وكيفية إدارته ولم يتعرض لاجبار حين كتابة العقد ومع ذلك دعنا نهتم باللحظة الآنية التي لم يعد فيها هذا الإيجار يجدي بالنسبة لك .

وفى هذا الإطار يكون فى ظني لمشكلتك حلان مع افتراض أن هذا المؤجر ليس لديه أية وحدات سكنية أخرى أو مأوى آخر:

الأول هو أن ترتفع القيمة الايجارية لتلك الوحدة بما يكفل لك ضمان الاستثمار الجيد لها وعلى هذا فان كان الحل والعقد بيدك أنت ، ما هو فى ظنك التقدير الأمثل والعادل لتأجير شقتك حسب مواصفات قياسية تضع فى الحسبان مساحة الوحدة وموقعها وعمر البناية وحالة البناية والمنطقة المقامة فيها البناية وما إلى ذلك حتى يمكن أن نبنى على هذا حسابا منطقيا غير ظالم ؟ وهل سترضى إن قامت الحكومة بحساب هذا التقدير وظهر أن الزيادة لن تراوح نسبة 2 إلى 5% مثلا ولن تسخط وتطالب بالعودة للعرف وسعر المنطقة مرة أخري وتتجاهل القوانين وتحتكم إلى الهوى الشخصي الذي لا ضابط ولا رابط له ؟ هل تكفيك خمسمائة جنيه أم سبعمائة شهريا أم اكثر ؟!!! فى مقابل علاوة خمسين جنيه شهريا أخذها من الحكومة بطلوع الروح .

الثاني وهو أن يترك المؤجر الوحدة تماما لك لتعيد الانتفاع بها إما بالسكنى أو بالتأجير على هواك ( قانون جديد ) وعلى هذا فالفكر الذي سيحكمك هنا هو المالي البحت دون النظر إلى وضعية هذا الإنسان واسرته الذي إذا وضعت نفسك مكانه لأصبت بالفزع من فكرة أن تترك المسكن الذي يسترك أنت واهلك وأين ستذهب وما سيترتب عليه من مشكلات جسام ، يا أخي إن المسكن ليس مجرد شقة تحتويك إنما هي أشياء كثيرة هي بطاقة وهوية وعنوان ومستقبل أولادك به يمكن ضمان زواج ابنتك وبه يمكن أن تقترض من بنك وبه يمكن أن تستفيد من خدمات كثيرة لا حصر لها وهو – أي المسكن – مكان ميلاد ونشأة ، وقس على هذا كل مستأجري الشقق فى مصر المحروسة وما سيترتب على ذلك من مشكلات بسبب نظرة أحادية ضيقة .

المضحك انك قد تكتشف فى النهاية أن العدل الذي تطالب به فى الإيجار هو شئ لا يذكر ومبلغ زهيد فأجبني بكل صدق هل ستوافق على هذا أم ستحكم الهوى ؟  ( لاحظ أن هذه المناقشة تعتمد فى المقام الأول على الصدق فى الحوار واحسبك كذلك ) .

أنت الآن يا أخي العزيز تطالب بإلحاح بتسوية تلك الأوضاع وضمان مبلغ يرضيك فهل ستقبل بالميزان الحكومي فى حالة تطبيق قانون الضرائب العقارية المزمع فرضه وتدفع النسب التي سيقرها القانون وهل ستضمن صيانة جيدة للعقار كما كان يحدث فى الماضي من أصحاب الأملاك المحترمين الذين سمعنا بهم من آبائنا أم ستتململ وتتأفف وتقدم خطوة وترجع خطوة ؟ أنت فى كلامك ذكرت حقوق المالك ولم تذكر الواجبات والالتزامات فى المقابل التي تخصه والتي تعنى تكاليف مالية أيضا .

اعتقد أننا سنعود فى النهاية إلى الكلام الإنشائي الذي وصمت به مقالتي وساعتها ستقول " ولات حين مناص " وسنعود إلى أن السكن لدينا علاقة اجتماعية وليست تجارية بحتة وإذا سلمت لك بتطبيق ذلك على البنايات الجديدة التي لم يسكنها ساكن وبالتالي لا تبعات اجتماعية على الامتناع من الإيجار ولكن من الصعب أن اسلم لك بوضعية جديدة تريد تطبيقها قسرا على البنايات القديمة المسكونة دون مراعاة لأية آثار جانبية على ساكنيها من مؤجرين ومع الأخذ فى الاعتبار أنى لم أناقشك فى المبدأ نفسه وهو أن من قام بتأجير وحداته السكنية لم يشترط فى عقده أية زيادة سنوية والعقد شريعة المتعاقدين وهذا هو العدل والميزان أيضا وحين وافقت على التأجير بشكل العقد هذا يفترض انك رجل تعي تماما ما قدرت وان سعر التأجير يناسب على امتداد الزمن تكاليف البناء ، إن المشروعات الاقتصادية الناجحة تتطلب دراسة جدوى وأنا افترض فيك ذلك عند أول تأجير لعقارك ولا لوم ولا ذنب لمؤجر دفع ما طلبت ووقع معك عقدا طويل الأمد لم يذكر فيه أية زيادة سنوية .

يا أخي الكريم آسف على الإطالة ولكن أردت أن أشركك معي فى النظر إلى الأشياء بطريقة مجسمة وليست مسطحة تضمن للجميع جيرة صالحة .

والان ما هى طريقتك المثلى لحل هذه الازمة يا اخى الكريم ؟ ( ارجو ان تجيبنى بالارقام فى مقابل الوحدات السكنية ومواصفاتها على شكل جدول من واقع دراسة فعلية وليس كلاما مرسلا انشائيا كما فعلت انا ) .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## r_mohamed1

وانا كتبت لحضرتك الحل ومشروع القانون الى موجود فى ادراج مجلس الشعب وهو تحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر ويكون اسرع فى الاماكن المؤجرة لغير السكنى بعد مرور 5 سنوات وتكون اقل نسبيا فى الاماكن المؤجرة للسكنى 15 عام  ودة فترة زمنية عادلة للمستاجر يستطيع من خلالها توفيق اوضاعة مع الزيادة 



> يا أخي إن المسكن ليس مجرد شقة تحتويك إنما هي أشياء كثيرة هي بطاقة وهوية وعنوان ومستقبل أولادك به يمكن ضمان زواج ابنتك وبه يمكن أن تقترض من بنك وبه يمكن أن تستفيد من خدمات كثيرة لا حصر لها وهو – أي المسكن – مكان ميلاد ونشأة ، وقس على هذا كل مستأجري الشقق فى مصر المحروسة وما سيترتب على ذلك من مشكلات بسبب نظرة أحادية ضيقة .


ومين فهم حضرتك انة من حقك انك تاخد قرض بعقد شقة ايجار ومين فهم حضرتك ان شهادات الميلاد بقت سند ملكية ولية حضرتك حدت عن الحقيقة فى ان المسكن دة بناة مالكة وانة نتيجة تعبة وشقاة ومجهودة واجتهادة الفردى وملكية الخاصة الى صنها اللة سبحانة وتعالى فى كافة الاديان 



> مثلا ولن تسخط وتطالب بالعودة للعرف وسعر المنطقة مرة أخري وتتجاهل القوانين وتحتكم إلى الهوى الشخصي الذي لا ضابط ولا رابط له ؟ هل تكفيك خمسمائة جنيه أم سبعمائة شهريا أم اكثر ؟!!! فى مقابل علاوة خمسين جنيه شهريا أخذها من الحكومة بطلوع الروح .


الهوى اننا مادفعش المقابل النقدى الحقيقى للشىء الى انا مستفاد منة هو دة الهوى والاستغلال والتنطع واستنهاب حقوق الاخرين هو دة الهوى   وبعدين كويس ان الحكومة بتزودك طيب زعلان لية امال ملاك العقارات القديمة الى مابيزدوش خالص دول يعملو اية 


> لست أنت الذي قمت ببناء هذا البيت وربما بناه أبوك وبهذا كان تقدير القيمة الايجارية مكفول لأبيك والذي كتب العقد دون حساب زيادة سنوية مرضية هو أبوك وهو مسئول عن ماله وكيفية إدارته ولم يتعرض لاجبار حين كتابة العقد ومع ذلك دعنا نهتم باللحظة الآنية التي لم يعد فيها هذا الإيجار يجدي بالنسبة لك


واية الغلط فى انى اكون وارث ورثى الشرعى من والدى المتوفى ولعلمك كان طبيب  بشرى وكان يراعى حقوق الفقير وكثيرا لم ياخذ اتعاب على من يكشف عليهم من الفقراء بل وكان ياتى لهم بالدواء من مالة الخاص والى الان يتحسر علية الناس لانة بوفاتة رفع باقى الاطباء  فى المنطقة ثمن الكشف  .
ومين قال حضرتك انك بتاخد القيمة الايجارية الى انت كاتبها فى العقد امال لجان تقدير الاجرة والاجرة القانونية بتعمل اية ؟؟؟



> لم أناقشك فى المبدأ نفسه وهو أن من قام بتأجير وحداته السكنية لم يشترط فى عقده أية زيادة سنوية والعقد شريعة المتعاقدين وهذا هو العدل والميزان أيضا وحين وافقت على التأجير بشكل العقد هذا يفترض انك رجل تعي تماما ما قدرت وان سعر التأجير يناسب على امتداد الزمن تكاليف البناء


ومين فهمك بس ان قانون الايجار الاستثنائى بيخضع لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين امال اسمة استثنائى ازاى العقد شريعة المتعاقدين دة بالنسبة للعقود الى ابرمت وطبق عليها القانون المدنى لانها بتخضع لمبدا سلطان الارادة اما عقود الايجار الاستثنائية لاتخضع لمبدا سلطان الارادة بالتالى لاتخض لمبدا العقد شريعة المتعاقدين لعدم وجود مبدا سلطان الارادة  .



> الثاني وهو أن يترك المؤجر الوحدة تماما لك لتعيد الانتفاع بها إما بالسكنى أو بالتأجير على هواك ( قانون جديد )


يافندم مااسموش قانون الايجار الجديد اسمة القانون المدنى او الاصل ودة موجود من سنة 1948 ودة معلومة لحضرتك القانون المدنى اسمة الاصل وقانون الايجار القديم اسمة اسثنائى  القانون المدنى الصح والقانو الاستثنائى هو الغلط 
وبعدين حضرتك لو عايز العدل العدل يبقى من حق المالك انة يتقاضى تعويض عن الفترة الزمنية الى ماتقضاش فيها المقابل التقدى العادل لما يملك وعلى فكرة دة فى قضايا رفعت على وزارة الاسكان بطالب بالتعويض عن المقابل النقدى العادل 



> وسنعود إلى أن السكن لدينا علاقة اجتماعية وليست تجارية بحتة وإذا سلمت لك بتطبيق ذلك على البنايات الجديدة التي لم يسكنها ساكن وبالتالي لا تبعات اجتماعية على الامتناع من الإيجار ولكن من الصعب أن اسلم لك بوضعية جديدة تريد تطبيقها قسرا على البنايات القديمة المسكونة دون مراعاة لأية آثار جانبية على ساكنيها


يعنى حضرتك ليك تبعات اجتماعية وصاحب الحق الشرعى مالوش فما بالك بقى انة دة حقة  ولا تكون مصر هية وطن المستاجر والمالك ليس لة حقوق ولا وطن وبعدين برضة محلولة ياخد شقق او دكاكين بالايجار الى بيحكمة قواعد القانون المدنى 0الجديد زى ماحضرتك بتحب انك تسمية ) زى مااولاد المالك مابياخدو شقق ودكاكين بالايجار الجديد وكل واحد يبقى اولى بشقى ابائة  والقسر والظلم  هو انة لايزال يعمل باحكام قانون استثنائى الى الان   .

----------


## atefhelal

> ................
> ....................................
> الغاية تبرر الوسيلة............. اكيد طبعا الماوى مهم جدا لكل انسان وحق مشروع لكل انسان انة يجتهد ويتعب ويعرق من اجل الحصول على مسكنة ولكن ليس من حقة فى سبيل الوصل لهذا المسكن ان يحتمى بقوانين مخالفة لشرع اللة وان يحتمى بقوانين اهدرت واضرت بالحقوق المشروعة للاخرين والا نكون عايشين بمبدا ميكافيلى الغاية تبرر الوسيلة .............
> ......................


*لى تعليق بسيط على عبارة "قوانين مخالفة لشرع الله" .. فأسأل من هو هذا الإنسان المؤهل فى مصر ليقول على أى قانون تصدره حكومتنا أو حزبها الوطنى أنه مخالف لشرع الله ، والحال ينطبق أيضا على حكومات مصر السابقة وعلى مسميات مجالسها وتجمعاتها من "مجلس قيادة الثورة" إلى اتحادها القومى إلى إتحادها الإشتراكى ومسميات أخرى كثيرة تم اصطناعها لتسهيل غلبة الحكام وتبرير تسلطهم على الشعب المصرى ...*
*كان الحال أيام ملك مصر والسودان .. أن تنتخب هيئة كبار علماء المسلمين شيخ الأزهر الشريف ، وتبعث بإسمه للملك فيصدر مرسوما ملكيا بتعيينه .. أى أن الملك لم يكن له أى دور فى اختيار شيخ الأزهر .. وكان يتم الصرف على طلاب الأزهر وشيخه وعلماؤه من أوقاف المسلمين التى كانت تخضع لهيئة الأوقاف التابعة للأزهر الشريف وكانت هيئة مستقلة عن حكومة مصر وميزانيتها ، فتم استبدال تلك الهيئة بوزارة الأوقاف وأصبحت منفصلة عن الأزهر ودخلت أموال الأوقاف لخزانة الحكومة كما دخلت أموال أصحاب المعاشات فى حكومة بطرس غالى الحالية خزانة الحكومة .. وأصبح شيخ الأزهر كأى وزير معين يتبع رئيس وزراء مصر ويأخذ راتبه ومعاشه كأى موظف حكومى ..* 
*وتم إلغاء كل صلاحيات هيئة كبار علماء المسلمين إلى أن تم إلغائها واستبدالها بما يسمى جبهة علماء الأزهر من إدارة الوعظ والإرشاد .. وحتى تلك الجبهة تم إضعافها حين وافق شيخ الأزهر الحالى بمنعهم من الخطابة فى المساجد إلا بتصريح من وزارة الأوقاف .. ثم زاد على ذلك شيخ الأزهر حين استصدر قرارا من محافظ القاهرة رقم 318 لسنة 1998 بحل جبهة علماء الأزهر وإنشاء إدارة موالية له ...*

*أقول باختصار شديد أن علماء الإسلام الذين يصطفيهم رجال الحكم ويدفعون لهم رواتبهم وحوافزهم هم علماء غير مؤهلين للفتوى والإفتاء ... ويجب أن نتعامل مع فتاويهم بحذر شديد ... ونعلم أن شيخ الأزهر الحالى قد منع طبع فتاوى الشيخ جاد الحق لأن بعضها لايتفق مع فتاواه .. وفى اللغة اصطفى الحاكم شخصا تعنى أنه اختاره واستخلصه لنفسه ... ومع ظاهرة استبداد الحاكم وعدم تمكينه الشعب من أن يكون سيدا لمصلحته .. فسوف يكون هذا العالم المُستخلص أجيرا ومستغلا ، وسوف يعمل على تسخير علمه فى خدمة رغبات الحاكم وطموحاته ، فيلوى الحقيقة عامدا ، أو يتجاهل بعضها سعيا لمرضاة الحاكم وطمعا فى ثوابه .. والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة ولاتخضع لحصر .. منها ماهو متعلق بسياسة الحاكم الخارجية التى تسير وراء اتجاه البوصلة الأمريكية .. مثل هذا المؤتمر الإسلامى الذى تم انعقاده فى القاهرة عام 1987 بفندق ماريوت لتأييد صدام حسين فى حربه ضد إيران .. ثم إسهال فتاوى علماء حكومات مصر والسعودية وبعض بلاد العرب التى صدرت لتأييد الإستعانة بالقوات الأمريكية فى تحرير الكويت عندما دهمتها دبابات صدام حسين فى أغسطس عام 1990 . ومنها ماهو متعلق بسياسة الحاكم وقراراته فى الشأن الداخلى المحلى والتى لاتقع تحت حصر ... !!!*
*هذا عن العلماء المُستخلصين الذين تم توظيفم لحساب الحاكم ونظامه .. أما عن العلماء الذين انتشروا كالفيروسات بالفضائيات وعلى صفحات الإنترنت ، فأغلبهم قد اصطفى نفسه بنفسه ولنفسه .. وأصبح جل همهم هو توظيف الإسلام لطموحاتهم ومصالحهم وأهوائهم ... ومع هذا النوع الأخير من العلماء انتشر نوع آخر أشد خطورة يشترك أغلبه فى صفة "المنبت" .. وكلمة المنبت تعنى الغلام الذى جاوز حد الصغر ولكن لم يكتمل نموه وتنضج خبرته ومعرفته بأمور وأحوال الدنيا .. وقال النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام : "إن هذا الدين متين فأوغل فيه برفق ، فإن المنبت لا أرضا قطع ولا ظهرا أبقى " ..*

*والخلاصة فى الموضوع الحالى .. حين نسعى اجتهادا فى الوصول إلى الحل الأمثل ... أن تدور الحلول حول أعراف الناس والمصلحة العامة .. وهذا منهج ليس بغريب على الفقه الإسلامى .. فقد أخذ فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية قديما وحديثا على اختلاف مذاهبهم بأعراف الناس ، واعتبروا العرف دليلا يُبنى عليه كثيرا من الأحكام الفقهية .. أما اعتبار "المصلحة العامة" سواء تعلق الأمر بما فيه نص أو بما ليس فيه ، كان مرده فى عهد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم إلى تعدد وتنوع الوجوه التى تتبدى فيها المصلحة العامة .. فإذا تعارضت المصلحة مع النص فى حالة من الحالات وجدناهم يعتبرون المصلحة ويحكمون بنا تقتضيه ويؤجلون العمل بمنطوق النص فيها .. ومثال ذلك اختلاف أبو بكر وعمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنهما فى أمر مانعى الزكاة ، فبينما رأى أبو بكر أنهم مرتدون وحاربهم ، عارض عمر ذلك بشدة قائلا كيف نقاتلهم وقد قال رسول الله : "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لاإله إلا الله ، فإذا قالوها فقد عصموا منى دماءهم وأموالهم " . وعندما تولى عمر بن الخطاب الخلافة أسقط حد السرقة فى عام المجاعة وألغى "المؤلفة قلوبهم" من بين مستحقى الزكاة .. فقد كان عمر رضى الله عنه يؤمن بأن الأحكام لاتوضع عبثا أو تحكما وإنما لحكمة ، وأنه إذا انتفت الحكمة سقط الحكم ولو عادت عاد . ولو اتبعه الفقهاء لوفروا على الفقه الإسلامى أكثر من ألف عام من التفاتى والمماحكات .*

*(نشرتها دون ضبط للإعراب أو مراجعة لحرف يمكن أن يكون قد سقط سهوا )*

----------


## r_mohamed1

ياستاذ عاطف المشكلة انك من بداية الموضوع متحيز للمستاجر وانك بتشخصن  



> ده حصل بالنسبة لقطاع كبير من الملاك بنوا فى الستينيات والسبعينيات وبداية الثمانينيا ت فى ظل قانون ونظام وعرف يقول بالإيجار الثابت مدى حياة المستأجر وورثته من بعده ، وارتضى الملاك بذلك وكانوا يبوسون أقدام المستأجرين ..


ياراجل عيب الى انت قولتة دة مين الى كان بيبوس رجل مين دة اسلوب دة ثانيا المشكلة انك فاكر انك جبت التايهة 
باقحام فقة سيدنا عمر فى غير موضعة وحضرتك اسقاط حد السرقة فى عام المجاعة كانت حادثة واحدة والى حصل ان صاحب الناقة خد ثمنها الاصلى وفى بعض الروايات اخذ ضعف ثمنها انما حضرتك مش شايف اى حقوق للملاك يعنى بالنسبة لنظرة حضرتك للموضوع لو حطينا الملاك ومطالبهم مكان صاحب الناقة حضرتك مش هتديلوة حاجة ومش هتعمل زى سيدنا عمر لان سيدنا عمر عوضة وفى روايات اخرى انة اخذ ضعف ثمنها وبعدين حضرتك الى بتفتى وانت مش مؤهل ولا دارس للفتوى ولا درست اصول فقة 
واحكام الايجار معروفة منذ العهد الاول للاسلام الى يومنا هذا بانة لابد من وجود مدة معلومة وانة لابد فيها من اجرة المثل ووبعدين حضرتك المحكمة الدستورية حكمت بعدم دستورية نصوص كتيرة من قوانين الايجار الاستثنائية لمخالفتها احكام  الشريعة الاسلامية  وحكمت بعدم دستورية توريث عقود الايجار 

ودة حكمها بعـــــــدم دستورية مانصت علية المادة 29 من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 77 وذلك فيما نصت علية من استمرار الاجارة التى عقدها المستاجر فى شان العين التى استاجرها لمزاولة نشاط حرفة او مهنى لصالح ورثتة بعد وفاتة ( القضية رقم 44 لسنة 17 قضائية دستورية جلسة 22 فبراير 97 نشر بالجريدة الرسمية 10 فى 6 مارس 1997
 وبعدين حضرتك مش مقتنع ان العلاقة الايجارية الاستثنائية حكمتها اوامر عسكرية امال الاوامر  العسكرية ارقام  151لسنة1941، و402لسنة1943، و487 لسنة1944، و494لسنة1944، و495لسنة1944، و504لسنة1944، و526لسنة1944، و531لسنة1944، و598لسنة1945 0 دة بتعمل اية ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## r_mohamed1

حادثة عام المجاعة 
وروى مالك فى الموطا أن غلمة لحاطب بن أبي بلتعة سرقوا ناقة لرجل من مزينة فأتى بهم عمر فأقروا فأرسل إلى عبد الرحمن بن حاطب فجاء فقال له إن غلمان حاطب سرقوا ناقة رجل من مزينة وأقروا على أنفسهم فقال عمر يا كثير بن الصلت اذهب فاقطع أيديهم فلما ولي بهم ردهم عمر ثم قال أما والله لولا أني أعلم أنكم تستعملونهم وتجيعونهم حتى إن أحدهم لو أكل ما حرم الله عليه حل له لقطعت أيديهم وايم الله إذ لم أفعل لاغرمنك غرامة توجعك ثم قال يا مزني بكم أريدت منك ناقتك قال بأربعمائة قال عمر اذهب فأعطه ثمانمائة
ودة منتهى العدل ان سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب اعطى المقابل النقدى بل وضعفة لصاحب الناقة ولم يقل لة ان هذة حقوق الاغلبية المشروعة  انت مالكش حاجة الغاية تبرر الوسيلة مبدا نيكولو مكيافيلي  زى ناس ربنا يهديهم ويبطلو التفاتى والمماحكات الى طوال عرض الموضوع بيتهمونا بيها وهية فيهم

----------


## atefhelal

*يا أستاذ* *r.Mohamed* 
*أنا عاوز أعرف حاجة واحدة ... هل كان يوجد أزمة إسكان أو شقق للإيجار أيام الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أو أيام الخلفاء الراشدين أو فى تاريخ تدوين الفقه الإسلامى .. حتى نرجع لفقهاء الرغى والكلام أو لفقهاء الشريعة لنسألهم الرأى فيما لاسابقة له بنص قاطع أو نص يمكن القياس عليه ... كل ماأعلمه أن العرب فى صحراء مصر أو أن أهلنا فى نجوع صعيد مصر لايعرفون شيئا إسمه شقة للإيجار وكان ذلك هو نفس الحال أيام تدوين الفقه الإسلامى .. وفى هذا الشأن فليصمت فقهاء تلك الأيام فليسوا هم أهل العلم فى تلك المسألة .. وليتركوها لعلماء الإجتماع والسياسة والإقتصاد ..* 

*قلت من قبل فى مشاركة سابقة مايلى :*  
*الإخوة الأفاضل*
*أنا أكره الظلم والإستغلال أوممارسة* *القهر على المحتاجين أو على من حاصرته سوءات نظم الحكم المتعاقبة فى مصر* *وديكتاتورية حكامها وسوء إدارتهم لموارد لمصر فصار حال أعزة القوم فيها إلى ذل* *لايستحقونه ..*

*وأتمنى أن يصدر قانونا بإخلاء كل سكن لمسكن قديم يتربح منه أى فرد وله* *مسكن آخر فى أرقى أماكن القاهرة ، وقد يكون مالكا لعمارة أو أبراج يتاجر بها .. لأن**هذا الساكن هو نوع شيطانى من أنواع البشر وهو بؤرة فساد فى نسيج المجتمع المصرى ..**بل أزيد وأتمنى أن ينص القانون على عقاب لهذا المستغل بمصادرة أملاكه وتخصيص عائدها**لبناء مساكن لشباب مصر البائس الذى تفشت بينه العنوسة وتوحشت نسبتها حتى أصبحت خطرا**على حاضر مصر ومستقبلها ... أنا أعلم أن هناك حالات من الإستفزاز الشديد لملاك**المساكن القديمة ، حين يجدون مستأجرا بقيمة إيجارية زهيدة لاتكاد تكفى للحصول على**طعام يوم واحد متواضع لأسرة متوسطة الحال وساكن ملكهم يتربح دون وجه حق بمسكنه الذى* *لايمتلكه ... وهنا يجب حصر مثل تلك الحالات وإعمال القانون العادل بشأنها ...*

*كما**أعلم أن هناك فى المقابل أسرا كثيرة شريفة كانت عزيزة فى قومها حين كان الجنيه**المصرى يكفى لإطعام أسرة ميسورة لأكثر من ثلاثة أيام ، وكانوا قادرين على دفع عشرة* *جنيهات أو أكثر شهريا ليسكنوا فى أفخم أحياء القاهرة دون أن يؤثر ذلك على قدرتهم* *المالية أو على مراكزهم الإجتماعية الرفيعة .. هذا فى الوقت الذى كان خريج الجامعة* *لايصل راتبه الشهرى الصافى إلى أكثر من أربعة عشر جنيها .. فأصبح حال تلك الأسر**الآن ينطبق عليه القول : ويحسبهم الناس أغنياء من التعفف .. تلك الأسر فى حال لاقدر**الله أن انهار سكنهم عليهم يتمنون الموت تحت أنقاضه .. لأن البديل عنه هو السكن* *بالشارع على أى رصيف أو تحت أى كوبرى ..*

*لذلك فأنا أرى أن الموضوع كله هو موضوع* *اجتماعى .. يجب أن يعمل فيه القانون من المنظور الإنسانى والإجتماعى وأن تتحمل* *الدولة الجزء الأكبر من تكلفته .. ولاحجة بفتاوى بعض هواة الفتوى التى أسميها** "**تفاتى" .. فالإسلام كما هو دين لايرضى بالظلم لإنسان لايرضى أيضا بالخراب أو القهر**والتشرد لأى إنسان .. ويجب أن نبحث عن الحكمة وراء أى نص وأن لانجعل من بعض النصوص* *أوثانا نتعبدها ، ولنا فى عمر ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه الأسوة الحسنة فى ذلك .. وقد* *قال أبو ذر الغفارى رضى الله عنه : عجبت للفقير كيف لايخرج على الناس شاهرا سيفه ..**فهل كان أبو ذر الغفارى بقوله هذا خارجا على شريعة الله وحدوده حين دعا الفقير فى* *مجتمع لايراعى الفقراء أو كل من أذلتهم الحاجة بعد عز أن يخرجوا على الناس شاهرين* *سيوفهم .. !!*

*وقلت فى المداخلة الأخيرة التى لم تقرأها جيدا :* 
*والخلاصة فى الموضوع الحالى .. حين نسعى اجتهادا فى الوصول إلى* *الحل الأمثل ... أن تدور الحلول حول أعراف الناس والمصلحة العامة .. وهذا منهج ليس* *بغريب على الفقه الإسلامى .. فقد أخذ فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية قديما وحديثا على* *اختلاف مذاهبهم بأعراف الناس ، واعتبروا العرف دليلا يُبنى عليه كثيرا من الأحكام* *الفقهية .. أما اعتبار "المصلحة العامة" سواء تعلق الأمر بما فيه نص أو بما ليس فيه** ،* *كان مرده فى عهد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم إلى تعدد وتنوع الوجوه التى تتبدى فيها**المصلحة العامة .. فإذا تعارضت المصلحة مع النص فى حالة من الحالات وجدناهم يعتبرون* *المصلحة ويحكمون بما تقتضيه ويؤجلون العمل بمنطوق النص فيها .. ومثال ذلك اختلاف* *أبو بكر وعمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنهما فى أمر مانعى الزكاة ، فبينما رأى أبو بكر**أنهم مرتدون وحاربهم ، عارض عمر ذلك بشدة قائلا كيف نقاتلهم وقد قال رسول الله :** "**أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لاإله إلا الله ، فإذا قالوها فقد عصموا منى* *دماءهم وأموالهم " . وعندما تولى عمر بن الخطاب الخلافة أسقط حد السرقة فى عام* *المجاعة وألغى "المؤلفة قلوبهم" من بين مستحقى الزكاة .. فقد كان عمر رضى الله عنه* *يؤمن بأن الأحكام لاتوضع عبثا أو تحكما وإنما لحكمة ، وأنه إذا انتفت الحكمة سقط* *الحكم ولو عادت عاد . ولو اتبعه الفقهاء لوفروا على الفقه الإسلامى أكثر من ألف عام**من التفاتى والمماحكات .*

*ويبدو أن الموضوع سوف تتجه به ناحية الشخصنة .. ولذلك فأنا لاأرى فائدة فى أن أستمر بالمشاركة فيه .. وتمنياتى لك وللزملاء بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## abomena62

اخي الفاضل ر محمد
اشكرك كل الشكر
بارك الله فيك
قلت فاوفيت
كنت أريد الرد
ولكنك بالفعل لم تترك لي مجالا للرد
جزاك الله كل خير
سأحكي لكم حدوتة بره السياق
ولكن لها مغزى داخله
وهى واقعة حقيقية
ولكنني لن اذكر فيها اسماءا قط
حتى لا تكون تجريحا او غيبة او نميمة
هناك دكتور منوفي وزوجته الطبيبة
نزحا الى الشرقية منذ65عاما
واستقرا فيها
وامتهنا تخصص النساء والولادة
وكان الرجل يفعل المنكر ويدعو اليه ويجاهر به
واعتقد(وليغفر الله لي ان كان هناك مليم حلال اكتسبه)ان كل مليم دخل جيبه كان مالا حراما
فهو كان يوميا يقوم باجراء20عملية اجهاض تحت سمع وبصر الحكومة
وكان يحللها بقوله(انا بستر واحدة عايزة تتوب وبحقن دمائها لان اباها او اخاها ممكن يقتلوها)
وكان يفلسف ايضا تحليل عمليات الترقيع بنفس المنطق
وكان الرجل فتنة
لذوي القلوب الضعيفة
وبارك الله له في المال الحرام بشكل  اطاح بالالباب
وبلغ من العمر78عاما
وكانت صحته افضل من عشريني من ابطال الرياضات العنيفة
وكانت زوجة ابنه تعمل معي في اكبر مستشفى  بالشرقية
(وزوجها زميلي منذ اولى حضانة لآخر الجامعة)
وكانا فعلا يؤرقهما ان ياكلا من مال حرام
هو مال الوالد متعدد الملايين
والعزب
والعيادات
والمشاريع الزاعية والصناعية
و..............الخ
فرحلا الى مكة المكرمة
واستقرا هنالك
ووسع الله في ارزاقهما
وحجا واعتمرا ما شاء الله لهما وتقبل
وعندما اقترحا على الوالد والوالدة
ان يقوما بأداء
حجة الفريضة
وكان تجاوز ال78عاما من عمره ولم يؤدها
وقالت له زوجته(الطبيبة الام) ما تيللا نحج بقى يا(؟)
قال لها
هو احنا كبرنا بقى ولا ايه
كان لازال مفتونا بصحته
وبقدرته الفائقة على جلب المال الحرام
وكان يستطيع ان يحج بيت الله لو عملوا حج سياحي مع العيلة المالكة بمليون ريال
ولكن الله طمس على قلبه
فقبضه عزرائيل
وهو يضحك في زهو وخيلاء
وهو يدعو الى معصية الله والرسول
ويسخر من الدين في نكت خليعة ومرزولة

                                    المغزى
إن من يدافعون عن قانون الإيجار القديم
مطموس على قلوبهم
فلا يرون اليقين
ولا يرون الله
ولا يخافونه
كصاحبنا الذي كان يرى نفسه(لسه صغير على الحج)وان(الحج للعواجيز)
وانني احترم الذي يقول انني اعرف انني آكل حراما عندما اغبن المالك واولاده
ولكن ما هو البديل
عكس الذي يجاهر بان المالك كفاه ما (نهبه) من جيوب المستأجرين لعشرات السنين
يزين الباطل كصاحبنا الذي يقول ان قتل النفس التي حرم الله الا بالحق هو عمل حلال لأنه من وجهة نظره المحضة(كان بيستر على الولايا)
وطبعا
حكاية طب اروح فين دي نص الضلال
ففي الستينيات
كان الموظف يعيش عيشة مرضية
يجد ايجار سكنه
وماكله
وملبسه
وعلاجه
وكان الفرق بين الطبقة الغنية والطبقة المتوسطة
كلام فارغ
بوتجاز اطلس+تلفزيون نصر+مروحة مصانع حربية+تلاجة ايديال(بعد تلاجة السربنتينا)
هذا هو البيت المرفه في مصر آنذاك
واذا كانت عناك عمارة بها20شقة
كان من يملك هذه الاشياء لايمل من تقديم الثلج لبقية الشقق ويستضيفهم(قسرا)في الماتشات المهمة وخطابات ديكتاتور الهزيمة والنكسة والنكبة والخيبة التقيلة وسارق (الثورة)كما زعم بعض (الاحرار)
وكان الخير لازال في الناس
يحبون بعضهم بعضا
ولا يحقدون على المالك ولا ينهبونه
وجاء الانفتاح
واصبح العربجي رجل اعمال
وجاري كان تاجر اخشاب
لازال شادره كما هو
وكمية الخشب ربما هي هي
ولكن الذي استجد هامش الربح الذي كان ملاليم في عهد ناصر فعاشوا في البدروم
والآن يركب هو وابنه المرسيدس العيون
ولديهم اكثر من25جهاز اسبليت في العمارة
وكذلك الجواهرجي
المحل هو المحل
وربما يتاجر في كمية اقل
من الستينيات
ولكن الذي استجد هو هامش ربح الجرام
والبقال والحداد والميكانيكي والسباك والنجارو..................الخ
كل هؤلاء كانوا يأكلون اللحم في المواسم
وصاروا ماصاروا الآن(وربنا يزيد ويبارك)
والمدرسين
مابين الدروس الخصوصية والاعارة
الكل اصبح لديه المال
ولكن يا سيدي
هل يمكن الا لمؤمن يخاف الله
ان اترك شقة بثمن عشر طعميات ورغيفين وشوية فول لصاحبها
واروح ادفع مبلغ من اللي في البنك
بيجيبلي3000او4000ج كل شهر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما الفقراء المعدمين(كقولهم)الذين سيذهبون الى اقرب او ابعد رصيف
فهذا ايضا كلام الهوى
ليس البديل لمن يسكن في الزمالك او جاردن سيتي او مصر الجديدة او المهندسين ان يسكن في نفس الحي
فليذهب الى اي حي آخر
أو حتى الى قريته التي اتى منها
الى بيت العيلة(ده لو العملية خالصة لوجه الله زي صاحبيي الذين تركا المال الحرام كله ورحلا الى مكة وعوضهما الله خيرا)
ثم اذا كان هناك حتما من يشرد
هل هو ابن المالك ام ابن المستاجر او حتى حفيده
يا اخي الحقيقة واضحة حتى لطفل في العاشرة من عمره لم يتعلم من شئون دينه بعد الا قصار السور
ولكنه الكبر والافك والضلال والهوى الذي زرعته ثورة يوليو المجيدة
وزجت بالمالك المفتري ابن المفتري في غايهب السجون
عندما امتدت يده الآثمة واخذ200الى500ج (خلو رجل)وتبارى جهابزة النظام وقتها في تحريم الخلو وتجريمه
وهم الآن يحللون للمستأجر أن يأخذ من المالك من25الى90الف خلو(ليرد له ملكه الذي لم يعد بحاجة اليه نتيجة للطفرات الانفتاحية)اي انه سكن نصف او ربع قرن ببلاش وفوق كل ده خدله ايجار قرن او قرنين من الزمان حتى يسمح للمالك بان يزوج ابنه او ابنته في الشقة السليبة
واذا كان الله ساخطا على مصر والمصريين(وارجو الا يكون)فاعتقد ان اهم اسباب غضبه وسخطه هو ما نمارسه مع بعضنا البعض( بصرف النظر عن القانون)عندما نصر على دفع الاجرة المتدنية ولو كان ذلك ملكنا لأقمنا الدنيا ولما عرفنا لها من قعود
اللهم الهمنا جميعا حبك
وحب شرعك
وحب كل عمل او فعل او قول يرضيك عنا يارب العالمين

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / ر . محمد1 

السلام عليكم

اعتذر منك لتأخرى فى الرد لظروف خاصة وبعد :

بداية أحاول أن أتفهم واستوعب تجربتك السلبية تجاه المستأجرين واقف تماما معك فى المطالبة بحقك وهو تمكنك من استغلال ما تملك وورثته عن أبيك الطبيب المحترم ولكن اسمح لي فما ذكرته عن أبيك ومراثيه وخصاله الحميدة يتنافى تماما مع مسعاك المادي البحت وأنا استغرب لماذا لم يترك أبوك الفاضل هؤلاء المرضى الفقراء يموتون طالما انهم لا يملكون ولماذا دفع لهم من جيبه ولماذا أدى تصرف والدك الطائش ضد الأطباء الآخرين فى ظني إلى خفض أجرة علاج الناس ومداواتهم ولماذا حسب أبوك حساب الناس ولم يترك من ليس معه مال منهم يذهب إلى الجحيم ما هذه الأخلاق الغريبة علينا هل أصابت أباك الغفلة وترك ماله هكذا ولم يفكر فى أن يأخذ حقه مقابل عمله أم أن أباك كان على حق وفهم ما أريد أن أوصله إليك من البداية واستوعب البعد الاجتماعي فى العلاقات التجارية ذات الطبيعة الخاصة والتي تشبه تماما الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده حيث انه من الواجب على كل مالك أن يلقى بالمستأجرين إلى العراء إن لم يستجيبوا لاملاءاته حتى لو كانت تفوق طاقتهم المادية وليذهب الجميع إلى حيث ألقت .

حسنا تماما رغم أنى لست متخصصا فى القانون فاقبل اعتذاري عن جهلي به وسأتبع خطاك فى تحديد المسميات أنت عبرت عن العلاقة الحالية بأنه قانون استثنائي لا يخضع العقد فيه لسلطان الإرادة وبالتالي هناك سلطان لارادة أخرى وربما تكون هذه الإرادة هي إرادة الحكومة المصرية أو المشرع إن جاز لي ذلك وقلت أيضا بأن تعبير القانون المدني هو التعبير الدقيق والأصح للحالة الحرة والتي تملك فيها سلطان الإرادة كمالك وهنا يصبح العقد شريعة المتعاقدين .

إن لم اكن مخطئا فأنت إذن مسموح لك فى حالة تمكنك من شقتك أو شققك ( بارك الله لك ) أن تستخدم القانون المدني غير الاستثنائي وهو القانون السليم فى ظنك ويمكنك أن تضع الشروط التي تلائمك وتريحك فى هذا العقد ، أي أن ما تطالب به يا سيدي موجود بالفعل ويستخدمه أناس كثيرون وهو السائد بيننا الآن على ما أظن ولا يحتاج لتمريرة بقانون ولكن أرجو الانتباه ، آه ، هناك سؤال ألح على خاطري لماذا يوافق الملاك الآن على التأجير بالقانون الاستثنائي - إن لم اكن مخطئا وإلا فسامحني أرجوك - ؟ هل هم سذج ومغفلون ويلدغون من الجحر مرة ثانية أم كيف تسير الأمور فى ظنك؟ أم انك تريد تمرير مشروع قانون يلغى القانون الاستثنائي الموجود كي تتمكن بحرية من طرد المستأجر لديك أو مساومته وتهديده بالقانون المدني الذي سيصبح هو الفاصل الوحيد فى العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر ، انتبه يا أخي هنا نقطة الخلاف :

إذا صح كلامي فى الفقرة السابقة فأنت لم تستوعب بعد لماذا وضع هذا القانون الاستثنائي ودون الدخول لمتاهات الحكم الظالم والديكتاتوريات والأحقاد والأمراض النفسية وهذه التهم المعلبة ، دعنا نحدد الهدف الطبيعي مباشرة وهو الخوف من حدوث آثار جانبية اجتماعية سيئة قد تؤذى السلم الاجتماعي والعلاقات بين الأفراد وبالتأكيد يأتى هذا من فهم ربما لم يصل إليك للحالة الاقتصادية والمادية للمجتمع أي أن هذا القانون كان لضرورة فى الماضي فما رأيك أن ضرورته ازدادت هذه الأيام وارجو أن تكون مستوعبا للأحداث والحالة الاقتصادية جيدا وإلا سأكون آسفا اشد الأسف لو تجاهلت ما تمر به البلاد وما يعانيه الغالبية العظمى من أفراد هذا الشعب بالطبع مع استثناء أولئك الذين يمتلكون منازل وعقارات أخرى فهؤلاء اقف ضدهم تماما وادينهم تماما .

والان يا صاحبي هل تعلم ما سيترتب على إلغاء العمل بالقانون الاستثنائي وتحرير القانون المدني الطبيعي واطلاق سلطان الإرادة – بالطبع أنا اقصد فقط الآثار على المساكن الآهلة وليست الجديدة الخاوية وان كان التأثير يشمل كلا النوعين ولكن فى الآهلة اكثر واوضح – حتى مع وجود مهلة توفيق أوضاع فلا تكذب على نفسك أرجوك كيف يستطيع الفرد المطحون توفيق أوضاعه وهو على هذه الحالة من اليأس وعدم الرجاء والأغلال المادية على عنقه هل سيقضى الباقي من عمره وأولاده فى ادخار المال اللازم الذي سيدفعونه لسيادتكم كي ينقذوا أنفسهم من الطرد أم سيشترون به شققا وعقارات أم سيلقون بأنفسهم فى أحضان مفترس آخر يقرر لهم قيمة الستر والمأوى وعدم الفضيحة ؟ .

قد تكون شابا غنيا ولست فى حاجة إلى الإدراك الاجتماعي ولست فى حاجة إلى أن تحذو حذو أبيك الطبيب الطيب البار هذا وفى هذه الحالة لسنا ملزمين بالحوار مع رجل غنى لا يدرك أعباء الحياة على المواطن البسيط الفقير وقد تكون على النقيض شابا يافعا محتاجا إلى الانتفاع بهذا الملك فبالله عليك كيف يمكنك تدبير مبلغ شراء وحدة سكنية تمليك أو لنقل دفع مبلغ 500 أو اكثر أو اقل قليلا من الجنيهات إيجارا شهريا وأنت فى حالة عوز .

الجواب وأنا مالي أنا عاوز حقي يتهبب ياخد شقق بالقانون المدني زينا زيه كما سبق وقلت ، هل هذا هو الحل فى نظرك ؟ إذن إذا كان من حقك كمواطن المطالبة بقصر تطبيق القانون المدني الطبيعي حتى مع إيجاد مهلة توفيق أوضاع فالمستأجر من حقه أيضا المطالبة ببقاء تطبيق القانون الاستثنائي حتى يتمكن هو من الحصول على شقة بديلة إما بما يرزقه الله به من مال خاص أو بما يرزقه الله به من مساعدة الحكومة له وابنائه  ومن حقه النظر إلى تمرير قصر تطبيق القانون المدني مع مهلة توفيق أوضاع فى هذه الظروف الكحيلة التفاف حوله وتعريضه للتشرد ونحن كلنا نعرف انه لا أمان ولا ضمان فى تطبيق القوانين فى مصر .

وفى النهاية ربما أنت لا ترى ما نراه ورغم ذلك ورغم أن والدك لم يكن يوما قدوة لك فى العلاقات الاجتماعية إلا إنني احترم وجهة نظرك واحترم حقك الطبيعي المكفول لك كمالك وكصاحب حق وعليك أن تحترم حقي فى حماية نفسي وأولادي ( رغم أنى ادفع لك من الإيجار ما أستطيع دفعه أو اقل بقليل ) من التشرد فى بلد مرهقة ومتقلبة اقتصاديا وربما سياسيا فى الأيام القادمة مثل مصر .

عفوا على الإطالة وشكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## r_mohamed1

> واستوعب البعد الاجتماعي فى العلاقات التجارية ذات الطبيعة الخاصة والتي تشبه تماما الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده حيث انه من الواجب على كل مالك أن يلقى بالمستأجرين إلى العراء إن لم يستجيبوا لاملاءاته حتى لو كانت تفوق طاقتهم المادية وليذهب الجميع إلى حيث ألقت


اولا حضرتك برضة شايف  ان لك بعد اجتماعى والطرف الاخر ليس لة اى  بعد اجتماعى من استمرار العمل بالقانون السىء او كما يطلق علية مؤخرا (  قانون المنتفعين بنظام السحت )  وكأن هذا الوطن لك انت فقط  
ثانيا منذ صدور القانون رقم 4لسنة 1996 ولا يوجد حالة القاء مستاجر فى العراء حدثت وعلى فكرة القانون المدنى المصرى قانون محترم جدا حضرتك ابقى اقرى بنودة وانا متاكد انة هيعجبك .






> حسنا تماما رغم أنى لست متخصصا فى القانون فاقبل اعتذاري عن جهلي به وسأتبع خطاك فى تحديد المسميات أنت عبرت عن العلاقة الحالية بأنه قانون استثنائي لا يخضع العقد فيه لسلطان الإرادة وبالتالي هناك سلطان لارادة أخرى وربما تكون هذه الإرادة هي إرادة الحكومة المصرية أو المشرع إن جاز لي ذلك وقلت أيضا بأن تعبير القانون المدني هو التعبير الدقيق والأصح للحالة الحرة والتي تملك فيها سلطان الإرادة كمالك وهنا يصبح العقد شريعة المتعاقدين


واخطا المشرع عندما جنح فى العلاقة لصالح المستاجر دون مراعاة الطرف الثانى فى العلاقة مما ادى الى ظهور مشكلة الاسكان والهروب من الاستثمار فى هذا القطاع المهم وظهور مشكلة الصيانة وتكدس اورقة المحاكم بالقضايا واازدياد مشاعر الكراهية بين افراد الشعب الواحد ويحمد للمشرع اصدارة القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 واخضاع العلاقة للقواعد العامة بالقانون المدنى  ومطالب بتحرير العلاقة فى المساكن القديمة واخضاعها للقواعد العامة فى القانون المدنى  




> إذا صح كلامي فى الفقرة السابقة فأنت لم تستوعب بعد لماذا وضع هذا القانون الاستثنائي ودون الدخول لمتاهات الحكم الظالم والديكتاتوريات والأحقاد والأمراض النفسية وهذه التهم المعلبة ، دعنا نحدد الهدف الطبيعي مباشرة وهو الخوف من حدوث آثار جانبية اجتماعية سيئة قد تؤذى السلم الاجتماعي والعلاقات بين الأفراد وبالتأكيد يأتى هذا من فهم ربما لم يصل إليك للحالة الاقتصادية والمادية للمجتمع أي أن هذا القانون كان لضرورة فى الماضي فما رأيك أن ضرورته ازدادت هذه الأيام وارجو أن تكون مستوعبا للأحداث والحالة الاقتصادية جيدا وإلا سأكون آسفا اشد الأسف لو تجاهلت ما تمر به البلاد وما يعانيه الغالبية العظمى من أفراد هذا الشعب بالطبع مع استثناء أولئك الذين يمتلكون منازل وعقارات أخرى فهؤلاء اقف ضدهم تماما وادينهم تماما .


حضرتك تم شرح اسباب ظهور القانون الاستثنائى وذلك بسبب الحرب العالمية الاولى وعندما جائت الثورة توسعت فى الاستثناء من اجل تكوين شعبية لها اورثت مالا يملك مالايستحق وجاءت بنظرية المساكنة لتوريث عقد الايجار وذلك بالنسبة للتشريعات الاستثنائية السابقة على ظهورها 
وحضرتك رجوع القانون الاستثنائى مرة اخرى مستحيل لان دة عهد انتهى وراح وغير  مأ سوف علية  ولاحضرتك عايزنا نرجع تانى لاسلوب نهب ممتلكات الغير .




> إذن إذا كان من حقك كمواطن المطالبة بقصر تطبيق القانون المدني الطبيعي حتى مع إيجاد مهلة توفيق أوضاع فالمستأجر من حقه أيضا المطالبة ببقاء تطبيق القانون الاستثنائي حتى يتمكن هو من الحصول على شقة بديلة إما بما يرزقه الله به من مال خاص أو بما يرزقه الله به من مساعدة الحكومة له وابنائه ومن حقه النظر إلى تمرير قصر تطبيق القانون المدني مع مهلة توفيق أوضاع فى هذه الظروف الكحيلة التفاف حوله وتعريضه للتشرد ونحن كلنا نعرف انه لا أمان ولا ضمان فى تطبيق القوانين فى مصر .


حضرتك مدة 15 سنة فيها مراعاة للبعد الاجتماعى للمستاجر من اجل توفيق اوضاعة ولاحضرتك عايز 100 سنة وان شاء اللة ربنا يرزقك ويغنيك من فضلة ولاتنسى قول اللة تعالى { وَلاَ تَيْأَسُواْ مِن رَّوْحِ اللّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ} يوسف آية 87
وفى نفس الوقت انا عارف ان حضرتك مضايق من الكلام ومن فكرة تحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر لانك بمنتهى البساطة انت الطرف المستفيييييييييد انت الطرف الوحيد  المستفيد من ابقاء الوضع على ماهو علية  


> وعليك أن تحترم حقي فى حماية نفسي وأولادي


دة حق لاى انسان ولكن ليس بمبدا الغاية تبرر الوسيلة

----------


## atefhelal

*الموضوع أصبح فضفضة لوارث أو لوارثين من المؤجرين .. وكل من يدلى برأى فى الموضوع فيه بعض المخالفة لفضفضتهم أصبح من وجهة نظرهم من المستأجرين المستغلين الذين يستحقون قطع الرقبة ...*

*وقررت أن أتابع الموضوع  دون مداخلات حين يتوفر عندى الوقت من ياب متابعة فضفضات الورثة وحكاياتهم وهذا حقهم .. !!*

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / ر . محمد1 

السلام عليكم

يبدو أن الهدف من طرح الموضوع قد يذهب بعيدا وهو فى ظني الوصول لافضل حل لمشكلة لا تريد أن تعترف سيادتكم بأنها معقدة وليست بسيطة وأنها تمس حياة عدد كبير من أفراد الشعب - الذين لا يملكون غير أماكن سكنهم هذا حتى لا تفهمني خطأ- حيث انك ما زلت مصرا على جعل حنقك وغضبك هما اللذان يقودان سفينة كلماتك ولا شئ غير هذا .

وارجو أن أوضح لك عدة نقاط :

أولا : أنا - ولله الحمد والمنة - اسكن فى بيت أبى وغير مؤجر وازددت حمدا وشكرا لله الآن بعد أن صادفت مقالاتك تلك والتي إذا ساقني سوء حظي وكنت أنت مالكا لشقة اسكنها لأخذت منى جل راتبي أو ألقيت بي إلى الشارع .

ثانيا : لزم التنويه حين قلت بأن الشقة ليست مجرد مأوى فقط ولكنه عنوان وهوية للشخص ومن ضمنها انه بها يمكنه الحصول على قرض فأنا من واقع تجربة زميل لي فى العمل مع القروض البنكية طلب منه البنك ضرورة التأكد من عنوان مسكنه وما يثبت ذلك حتى يسمحوا له بالقرض ، لذا أنا أعي ما أقول ولست أبالغ فى استخدام جملي التي اكتب وأنا استغرب من عدم فهمك لكون الشقة التي تسكن هي أشياء كثيرة مادية ورمزية للفرد .

ثالثا علمنا ديننا ألا نبنى على الغيب ولكن أن نحكم بحسب الحال وعلى هذا فتحول حال المؤجر إلى مالك لوحدة سكنية مع المؤجرة سلفا أو مؤجرا لأخرى احدث منها كشرط لترك الأولى افضل بكثير ويتماشى مع تعاليم ديننا فى تغيير الحكم بحسب مقتضى الحال من الرهان على تحسن الحال بعد فترة زمنية زادت أم قلت فى شكل مهلة وعلى هذا فالآية الكريمة التي سقتها تنطبق على المالك كما تنطبق على المؤجر واعيدها لك واقول لا تيأس أنت يا سيدي من تعدل الحال وقد أشار بهذا الحل السيد عاطف هلال سابقا .

رابعا أنت مصر على التعميم فى حالات المؤجرين وتصفهم بالنهابين ومستخدمي المبدأ الميكافيللى الذي لا تنفك تذكره فى كل لحظة وكأن الأمر هو مخطط إستراتيجي طويل الأمد للاستيلاء على عقار سيادتكم فائق الأهمية والموقع الإستراتيجي وتنسى انه – لا قدر الله – قد يصبح هذا العقار أثرا بعد عين للمنفعة العامة فلا تستفيد انت ولا هم بهذا العقار ويصبح موقعه جسرا أو محطة مترو أنفاق أو طريقا وساعتها سيصبح وجودك فيه والقليل من الجنيهات مقابل الإيجار على أمل فى غد احسن افضل بكثير جدا من التعويض الهزيل الذي ستأخذه وساعتها أيضا ستتهم قانون المنفعة العامة بأنه قانون إرهابي قمعي ظلامى ناسيا انك تمر يوميا على أملاك ربما افضل مما تملك أصبحت جسورا وطرقا ومرافق عامة ، لذا فرجاء يا أخي احترم تلك المنزوعات من أملاك الناس ولا تستعمل تلك الطرق أو تلك الجسور وابقى طائرا فى الهواء إن كنت منصفا كما تدعى من كلامك .

ها أيهما افضل الآن تعويض وقتي بسيط وزائل وبالقانون المعلوم للناس ونزع ملكية أم تعويض بسيط دائم وربما يكبر فى المستقبل من ايجارك للشقق التي تملك وبقانون ترفضه وتأباه مع احتفاظك بالملكية .

يا أخي العزيز هذا جارك الذي يسكن لديك لا يملك مكانا آخر يستره وعياله ولا يملك سوى بضعة جنيهات اعتاد أن يدفعها لوالدك رحمه الله ولا يستطيع أن يضع يديه وهو حر فى قيود مهلة لا يعلم نتيجتها إلا الله – فلو علمتم الغيب لاخترتم الواقع – فبالله عليك لو كان الأمر بيدك – ولله الحمد انه ليس كذلك - ماذا أنت فاعل معه ؟ واقول لك اسأل نفسك إذا كان هذا حقك الواضح الجلي وتدلل عليه بالدين فلماذا لم تطالب باسترداده الآن فى كل الأحوال وأنت عطشان لهذا الحق ووافقت على إعطاء مهلة 15 سنة وهى كثيرة على متلهف مثلك والأعمار بيد الله – أطال الله فى عمرك يا أخي - هل أنت مستعفف أم غنى أم طيب القلب وسمح أم ماذا ؟ 

ربما إجابة صادقة منك على هذا السؤال تنهى الكثير من الجدال .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## r_mohamed1

العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر.. تبحث عن حل 
الخبراء: لابد من إصلاح شامل العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر.. ملف شائك، رغم مرور سنوات طويلة علي فتحه وإثارة الحوار والجدل حول تفاصيله، إلا أنه لم يصل بعد إلي نهاية أو حتي مؤشرات للاقتراب من محطة الحسم، وهو ما أدي إلي ظهور الكثير من الظواهر السلبية التي تعد تشوهات في قطاع العقارات بمصر ففي الوقت الذي تؤكد الأرقام الرسمية وفقا لتعداد 1996 أن هناك حوالي 2.9 مليون وحدة مؤجرة تشير التقديرات إلي أن هناك أكثر من 2 مليون وحدة مغلقة! وفي الوقت الذي تسكن فيه بعض العائلات في شقق بأحياء راقية مقابل جنيهات معدودة، نجد عائلات أخري تسكن في شقق ضيقة وفي أحياء عشوائية بمئات الجنيهات.
وبينما تستعد لجنة الإسكان بمجلس الشعب لفتح ملفات هذه القضية نقدم رؤية لعدد من الخبراء حول سبل حسم هذه القضية بما لا يبخس حق المالك ولا يظلم المستأجر.

في البداية يقول د. ميلاد حنا الخبير المعماري ورئيس لجنة الإسكان بمجلس الشعب سابقا: إن الإيجارات مجمدة وفق قوانين متتالية بدأت منذ عام 1940 وهو أمر غير مقبول وغير معقول وأدي إلي خلل في العلاقات الاجتماعية وكراهية متزايدة بين المستأجرين لشقق فاخرة و متوسطة بإيجارات هزيلة منذ سنوات طويلة، وهناك شقق أربع غرف وصالة وأخري متوسطة ولايزال إيجارها جنيهين أو ثلاثة جنيهات إذا كانت مستأجرة قبل عام .1940 وأخري إيجارها 5 7 جنيهات شهريا إذا كانت قد أنشئت أو تم استئجارها في الفترة بين عامي 1945-1952 وهكذا فإن هناك شققا فاخرة في أحياء ممتازة ومساحتها تبلغ مثلا 250 مترا مربعا وإيجارها لايزيد علي 10-15 جنيها، وهذا أمر معيب ومخالف ورغم ذلك لم يتحرك أحد لإصلاحه لأسباب مجهولة.. وكنت قد اقترحت عام 1985 عندما كنت رئيسا للجنة الإسكان بمجلس الشعب أن يتم عمل زيادات تدريجية للإيجارات تتم علي ثلاثة أجزاء، الأول للمالك، والثاني يخصص لصندوق صيانة المبني ذاته، والثالث يخصص لصندوق دعم الإيجارات. ورغم وجود إيجارات جديدة إلا أنها لم تستطع تعديل الوضع أو تحقيق العدالة بين المالك والمستأجر.
ويضيف د. ميلاد حنا قائلا: ومن هنا فإن قضية الإيجارات في مصر أصبحت سببا في هزة اجتماعية بين أناس يعيشون مجانا تقريبا لأن القيمة الفعلية للإيجار القديم صارت هزيلة عمليا، كما أن الإيجارات وفق القانون الجديد عالية جدا بالنسبة للفقراء، علي سبيل المثال فإن بعض العائلات التي تعيش في الأحياء الفاخرة تدفع 20-30 جنيها إيجارا لشققهم، بينما من يخدمونهم من سفرجي وبواب وطباخ يستأجرون شققا في أحياء عشوائية بإيجارات تبلغ 200-300 جنيه.
من جانب آخر أدت هذه الإيجارات إلي غلق آلاف الشقق ذات الإيجارات الهزيلة وقد رحل من يسكنون فيها والورثة يصرون علي الاحتفاظ بها لاستغلالها في أي غرض كان لأن الايجار لا يمثل بالنسبة لهم أي قيمة، وهذا أدي إلي تعطيل الثروة العقارية، فضلا عن الإساءة لحالة المسكن الذي أصبح عرضة لبعض المخاطر المعمارية مثل تطبيل الأرضيات وانسداد المواسير وغير ذلك من الأخطار الأخري.
ويستطرد د. ميلاد بقوله: من المؤكد أن مصر تتعرض لتآكل ثروتها العقارية لأنها لم تقم بأي تشريع لصيانة المباني، رغم انني تقدمت بمشروع قانون اتحاد الشاغلين أيام كنت رئيسا للجنة الإسكان بالمجلس منذ عشرين عاما ولم يوافق عليه، وبعد مضي 20 عاما علي الأمر مازال القانون حبيس الأدراج، ولو كان المجلس قد أقره لكانت مصر قد شهدت نهضة في صيانة مبانيها وهو أمر متبع في كل مدن الحضارة.. ونحن في أشد الحاجة إلي التعامل مع قضية العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر بأسلوب جديد يراعي المتغيرات التي طرأت علي هذه العلاقة وعلي الوضع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي في مصر، فإذا قلنا مثلا أن الإيجارات ستتضاعف قيمتها فلن يكون الأمر مجديا، فمثلا إيجار الشقة الذي يبلغ جنيهين سيصبح أربعة جنيهات وهو ما لا يعقل لأنه غير مؤثر علي الاطلاق، كما أننا في حاجة إلي استعراض مشروعات القوانين بشكل علني بأن تطرح في الصحف ويقدم الخبراء والأطراف المعنية رؤيتهم لإثراء النقاش لا أن ينحصر النقاش علي أعضاء مجلس الشعب فقط.

أضرار عديدة


ويقول د. حماد عبدالله حماد المهندس الاستشاري وعضو لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطني ومقرر مجموعة العمل الخاصة بدراسة تحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر أن المجموعة التي تم تشكيلها في أمانة السياسات بالحزب قد توصلت إلي عدد من الملامح الجديدة التي تحدد هذه العلاقة في مقدمتها أن مشكلة الإسكان في مصر تعد من أهم المشكلات التي تواجه الحكومات المتعاقبة منذ الربع الأول من القرن الماضي نتيجة التداخل بين المالك والمستأجر بسن قوانين استثنائية في العلاقة الإيجارية أدت إلي انصراف المواطنين بجميع طوائفهم عن الاستثمار في مجال العقارات بغرض التأجير، وظهرت هذه المشكلة بوضوح إبان الحرب العالمية الأولي وارتفعت الإيجارات بشكل كبير مما أدي إلي صدور قوانين استثنائية وأوامر عسكرية تجرم زيادة الإيجارات إلا بنسب معينة وأهمها علي الاطلاق قانون 4 لسنة 1921 والأمر العسكري رقم 151 لسنة 1941 ثم قانون 121 لسنة 1947 ووضعت هذه القوانين لتناسب حالة خاصة وتزول هذه القوانين بزوال تلك الحالة وإلي الآن لم تزل هذه الحالة، وأدت التشريعات الاستثنائية التي وصل عددها إلي 56 تشريعا وحوالي 18 أمرا عسكريا إلي ترسيخ النفور من الاستثمار التأجيري. وأدت إلي عدد من المشكلات أهمها عدم دستورية العلاقة الايجارية الأبدية بين المالك والمستأجر وعدم شرعيتها وفقا لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.ثانيا: خالفت القوانين الإيجارية سياسة الدولة الاقتصادية ولم تراع التحول من الاقتصاد المغلق إلي الاقتصاد الحر.
ثالثا: أضرت تلك القوانين بالاقتصاد القومي وحرمت السوق المصري من حركة دوران مؤثرة في حوالي 80 من الأنشطة الممارسة بالأسواق وأدت لتوجيه معظم مدخرات المصريين إلي الانفاق علي السكن.
رابعا: أدت إلي خلل اجتماعي واضح وأصبح المستأجرون هم الأغنياء والملاك هم الفقراء وأصبحت المساكن المستأجرة من 1941-1996 لا يجري لها أي صيانة مما أهدر الثروة العقارية.
ملامح الحل


وقد علمت (الأخبار) أن اللجنة التي شكلتها أمانة السياسات والتي تستعد لتقديم تقريرها للأمانة وصياغة مشروع القانون عن طريق حسن عبدالله رئيس اللجنة الاقتصادية قد وضعت عدة تصورات لتحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر من بينها تقسيم المناطق السكنية في مصر والتي انشئت قبل عام 1944 ثم المباني التي انشئت من عام 1944 وحتي 4 نوفمبر 1961، ثم المباني من 5 نوفمبر 1961 وحتي 6 أكتوبر 1973، ثم المباني من 7 أكتوبر 1973 وحتي 9 سبتمبر 1977 وسيتم رفع إيجارات كل فئة بنسب متباينة وتحقيق زيادة سنوية تتراوح بين 1 2 &#37; ، وإعطاء مدة زمنية محددة تتراوح بين 5 8 سنوات لتحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر بحيث يتم خلال هذه الفترة تجديد التعاقد بين الطرفين وإنهاء تأبيد العقود الإيجارية.

علاقة تكاملية


أما المهندس صلاح حجاب رئيس جمعية التخطيط العمراني فيري أن العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر أصبحت علاقة مختلة ولابد أن يتم تقويم هذه العلاقة، فالآن نري أن المردود الإيجاري من العقار لايكفي لصيانته، كما أدي انخفاض الإيجارات إلي احجام القطاع الخاص عن الاستثمار في هذا المجال، وأهم ثروتين في مصر في اعتقادي هما الثروة البشرية والثروة العقارية، وهذه الأخيرة قابلة للانهيار لأنها لا تصان، ومن المهم إذا كنا نريد حل هذه المشكلة أن نضمن مردودا معقولا للمالك ونحافظ علي الجانب الاجتماعي في الوقت ذاته، ويمكن أن يتحقق ذلك من خلال تشكيل صندوق يدعم المالك من جهة المستأجر الذي لا يستطيع دفع 25 % من دخله كإيجار للمسكن، ولابد أن ترتبط نسبة الزيادة بزمن إنشاء العقار لأنها ارتبطت بصدور قوانين كانت تحدد قيمة الإيجار وقتها، أما بخصوص النسب التي يمكن أن يتم رفع الإيجارات بها فقد تراوحت في كثير من مشروعات القوانين التي تم وضعها في هذا السياق، فبعضها حددها بثمانية أضعاف أو أكثر مع إضافة نسبة زيادة سنوية حتي نصل إلي التعادلية وتحقيق المصالحة والعلاقة التكاملية بين طرفي السكن المالك والمستأجر، فالعلاقة لا ينبغي أن تكون علاقة قط وفأر، أو علاقة قائمة علي الاستغلال، إنما ينبغي أن تكون علاقة تكاملية يحتاج كل طرف فيها إلي الآخر بعيدا عن الاستغلال والجشع.

----------


## r_mohamed1

بالنسبة للاستاذ سيد حسن حضرتك حضرتك كافة مشاركاتك السابقة بتقول فيها انك مستاجر 



> واحترم حقك الطبيعي المكفول لك كمالك وكصاحب حق وعليك أن تحترم حقي فى حماية نفسي وأولادي ( رغم أنى ادفع لك من الإيجار ما أستطيع دفعه أو اقل بقليل )


والمشاركة الاخيرة لك بتقوق انك مالك 



> أنا - ولله الحمد والمنة - اسكن فى بيت أبى وغير مؤجر وازددت حمدا وشكرا لله


يعنى فى اكتر من كدة ميكافيلية ويعدين حضرتك بدل ماتتهمنى انى عديم الرحمة والشفقة بالاضافة الى مشاعرك وتمنياتك المنحرفة بزوال مااملك حضرتك برضة الى بتقولة كلامة انشائى مافهوش اى نوع من الحلول 0

وبعدين تذكر قول اللة تعالى 

"إن الله لا يهدى من هو مسرف كذاب" غافر اية 28

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / ر . محمد1 

السلام عليكم

ايها المحترم هذا ما كنت أخشاه - وقد حصل بسبب كثرة الجدال ولم احتاط كما فعل السيد الفاضل عاطف هلال عندما ابتعد عنك وتحاشاك – ولكن يجب ألا تأخذك حماستك لحدود الخروج عن اللياقة فأنا لم اقل إنني مؤجر ولكن من باب التنظير والموازنة خاطبتك بلسان الضد كأني اقف على الجانب الاخر من الموضوع وذلك من فرط تطرفك فى الرأي على جانب أصحاب الأملاك المؤجرة والتصريح المباشر لحالتي السكنية هي أنني والحمد لله اسكن فى بيت أبى وليس ذنبي انك تأخذ القراءة بسطحية وهذه إحدى سلبيات الانغلاق فى استقبال كلمات الاخر وبالذات إذا كانت مناقضة لأفكارك ، ثم انك تقول لى ان كافة مشاركاتى اخبرك فيها انى مستأجر فمن اين لك بهذا الحكم انا لم انسب لنفسى هذه الحالة الا فى الجملة التى سقتها انت فقط وعلى سبيل الموازنة ليس الا وراجع مشاركاتى مرة اخرى من فضلك ايها المحترم .

ايها المحترم احسب أنى لم اخطأ فى حقك طوال فترة النقاش ولم ادعى عليك صفات سيئة كالتي فعلت ولكنك أنت الذي أسرفت فى استخدامك للاتهامات ووصلت للسباب بهذا الوصف يبدو انك غير مدرب على احترام الناس رغم ما ذكرته من انتمائك لأب طبيب كريم السيرة فألفاظ مثل النهب والهبل والميكافيللية والإسراف والكذب والأمنيات المنحرفة إذا لفظتها سيادتكم فى أحد الأمكنة فلا يصح أن تلفظها فى مكاننا هذا .

ايها المحترم على العموم علم السرائر عند الله تعالى وهكذا الدنيا تدور فالكل عرضة لسوء الفهم ولكن المحظوظ منا من وقاه الله شر لسان موتور .

برغم هذا أتمنى للموضوع الذي نحن بصدده أن يصل إلى نتيجة مريحة للجميع ورغم انك أقررت بالآية التي سقتها بأن الله لا يهدى من هو مسرف كذاب إلا أنني أتمنى لك ولى الهداية إلى سواء الطريق .

شكرا لك جدا ايها المحترم والسلام عليكم

----------


## r_mohamed1

قضية ملحة جداً 
محمود لطفي الدقن

إن الضرورة تقتضى الآن حفاظاً على الاستقرار الاجتماعى، وتأكيداً لسياسة العدالة الاجتماعية التي يدعو إليها »الرئيس مبارك« في أحاديثه دائماً، أن تطرح قضية »العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر« فى المساكن القديمة، 
أقول: كثيراً ما أثيرت كتابات وترددت آراء واقتراحات بين عدد من أعضاء »مجلس الشعب« حول هذه المشكلة، ومنذ عدة سنوات وفي نهاية كل دورة نسمع أنه لأهمية هذه القضية ترجأ لأول الدورة القادمة، حيث تصبح هي المشكلة رقم واحد وهكذا... وهكذا... ثم لا ندري بإيعاذ ممن؟ تترك وتركن وتركل وكأن شىئاً لم يكن.
وإن مما يعجب الإنسان له هو: لماذا لا نواجه مشكلاتنا ونضع لها الحلول التي ترضي الطرفين، لاسيما أنه قد وضعت لها مئات الحلول والاقتراحات، ولجنة الإسكان برئاسة السيد محمد أبوالعينين شاهد صدق وحق ـ وأضعف الإيمان كحل معقول »زيادة القيمة الإيجارية حسب عمر المبني« بداية من خمسة أضعاف إلي ما شاء الله.
يا قومنا: إن صفوة العلماء أجمعت علي أن هذا يعد »اغتصاباً« شرعاً لأن أحد طرفي العقد وهو مالك العقار رافض لهذا العقد، وكثير من المستأجرين ذوي الضمائر الحية شكوا للمفتي، كما نشر في »بريد الأهرام«، وقال: كلما جاءت عيني في عيون أبناء المالك ـ رحمه الله ـ أحس بغصة في حلقى وبالخجل والحزن، لدرجة أن أتصور نفسى »سارقاً« لأموالهم، ومغتصباً لأملاكهم.
ويقول: هل ما هو فيه حلال أم حرام؟ وهل من حقي شرعاً أن أرث عقد الإيجار كما هو وارد في الاقتراحات؟
يا قومنا: إن ملاكاً كثيرين للعقارات القديمة مات منهم من مات محصوراً، وبقى أحياء منهم ينتظرون فك هذا الاغتصاب، وأولادهم وأحفادهم يئنون من هذا الظلم؟
يا نواب الشعب: إن مهاماً جسيمة، وعملاً شاقاً ينتظركم من أجل أن ينهض مجلسكم الموقر بدوره في حماية حقوق المواطنين التي نادي بها الرئيس وتعهد بتنفيذها في خطابه ويتحمل المسئولية من أجل توفير البنية التشريعية اللازمة لمواصلة عملية البناء والإصلاح والتطوير،
واعلموا أنكم ستسألون أمام الله »يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتي الله بقلب سليم«.
»وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خيراً وأعظم أجرا« (المزمل 20) صدق الله العظيم.

----------


## r_mohamed1

[COLOR="Red"]ومن جريدة المصريين 

المادة الثانية من الدستور ... حبر على ورق


كتب هشام يوسف : بتاريخ 2 - 6 - [/COLOR]2008 
علت فى الفترة الأخيرة أصواتٌ بعضها "علمانية" وبعضها ممن سموا أنفسهم "أقباط المهجر" والبعض الآخر من الأقباط المصريين الذين يعيشون فى مصر – واكتشفوا فجأة أن الدستور الذى يحكمهم يجب تعديله- هذه الأصوات تطالب بالغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور والتى تنص على أن "الإسلام دين الدولة , واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية , ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع" وذلك تحت حجج كثيرة واهية أهمها حقوق المواطنة وحق الأقليات و...الخ.
أحد هؤلاء هو الملياردير المصرى "نجيب ساويرس" والذى كان ينأى بنفسه –سابقاً- عن الإدلاء بأية تصريحات سياسية –خوفاً على البيزنس- وعلى ملياراته من أى حركة غدر من قبل الحكومة. ولكن بعد أن أصبح كل من يريد أن يقول أو يهاجم أو حتى يسب , لا يجد من يحاسبه , أو ينذره , أو يوبخه , أو حتى يقول له ولو "عيب ما يصحش" (راجع موقف الحكومة الذكية من أزمة الرسومات الدانماركية المسيئة لرسول البشرية عليه الصلاة والسلام) كانت النتيجة ما نراه ونسمعه ونقرأه كل يوم من آراء وتصريحات كان يُعتقد -فيما مضى- أنها من الممكن أن تأخذ صاحبها "وراء الشمس" من شدة إفكها.
والذى أستغربه فى هذا الأمر , أن كل هؤلاء الناعقين يطالبون بالغاء مادة من الدستور هى بطبيعة الحال "ملغاة" أو قل إن شئت "حبر على ورق" وذلك بفضل حكومتنا الذكية المغوارة , والدليل على صحة كلامى هو:

• جميع الفنادق الخمس نجوم –ناهيك عن المحلات المتخصصة وصالات المطارات- بمصر تباع فيها الخمور جهاراً نهاراً وبدون أى اعتراض أو امتعاض من أى جهة حكومية , بل إن الحكومة تشجع ذلك –دعماً لرواج السياحة- وقد نص القرآن الكريم صراحةً على تحريم الخمر (( إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجسٌ من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه ... الآية)) إذن أين المادة الثانية من الدستور؟!!!
• يوجد صالات قمار أيضاً بجميع الفنادق الخمس نجوم , كما تم افتتاح عدة صالات مخصصة للقمار فقط فى أنحاء متفرقة بمصر المحروسة (شرم الشيخ والقاهرة وأماكن أخرى) وتم الإعلان فى الجرائد الرسمية عن وظائف شاغرة بهذه الصالات!!! وهى فى طريقها الآن لاحتلال مرتبة متقدمة على صعيد الترتيب العالمى لتنافس بذلك صالات "لاس فيجاس" بأمريكا. والقرآن الكريم قد نص صراحة أيضاً على تحريم القمار "الميسر" كما فى الآية أعلاه. إذن أين المادة الثانية من الدستور؟!!!
• الحكومة لا تُلزم النساء بارتداء الحجاب –رمز العفة والحشمة والوقار- وذلك رغم كون الحجاب فريضة دينية على كل امرأة مسلمة لقوله تعالى ((يأيها النبى قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يُدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ...الآية)) بل الأدهى من ذلك أنها تسمح للراقصات وغير الراقصات بالتعرى المخجل دون أى اعتراض أو مساءلة أو حتى إبداء الاشمئزاز أو حظر دخول الأماكن المحترمة –التى تمنع المنقبات من دخولها كنوادى الشرطة وغيرها- بل إن أحد وزراء التعليم السابقين أقر قراراً غريباً وشاذاً - وهو إرسال موافقة كتابية من ولى أمر أى طالبة محجبة تفيد أنه موافق على حجاب ابنته حتى يتم السماح لها بدخول المدرسة!!! إذن أين المادة الثانية من الدستور؟!!!

• قانون الإيجارات السكنية القديم والسارى إلى الآن والذى يُخول للمستأجر الحق فى الإقامة فى العين المؤجرة مدى الحياه دون أى تغيير أو تعديل بالقيمة الإيجارية ثم بعد وفاته –بعد عمر طويل مديد- يأتى أحد أبنائه ليرث هذا المكان (يرثه من أبيه وليس من المالك الذى ليس له أن يتفوه بكلمة) ويتزوج فيه ليبدأ حياةً جديدة طويلة مديدة وبنفس القيمة الإيجارية التى كان يدفعها والده منذ عقود من الزمن. هذا القانون ودون الدخول فى أية تفصيلات مؤلمة حدثت وتحدث بسببه هو قانون باطل من وجهة نظر الشريعة الإسلامية , لأنه من شروط صحة عقد الإيجار –طبقاً للشريعة الإسلامية- أن يكون محدد المدة ومعلوم أنه إذا فسد شرط العقد فسد العقد. إذن أين المادة الثانية من الدستور؟!!!

• المقام لن يسع لسرد المزيد والمزيد والمزيد من الأوضاع الغير إسلامية فى مصر ولكنى سأختم بالتصريح الخطير المشهور للسيد رئيس الحكومة الذكية منذ أشهر والذى قال فيه "إن مصر دولة علمانية" ....هل قال إسلامية؟!!! 

أيها السادة المطالبين بإلغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور: فلتناموا قريرى العين , ولاتغضبوا , ولاتنفعلوا فنحن نشعر بكم وبآلامكم وبما تقاسونه , ونحاول جاهدين أن نلبى لكم جميع رغباتكم وفوراً ودون أى تراخى ولكننا لا نعلن ذلك لأننا كما سمينا أنفسنا –الحكومة الذكية-
هشام يوسف

----------


## abomena62

> *الموضوع أصبح فضفضة لوارث أو لوارثين من المؤجرين .. وكل من يدلى برأى فى الموضوع فيه بعض المخالفة لفضفضتهم أصبح من وجهة نظرهم من المستأجرين المستغلين الذين يستحقون قطع الرقبة ...*
> 
> *وقررت أن أتابع الموضوع  دون مداخلات حين يتوفر عندى الوقت من ياب متابعة فضفضات الورثة وحكاياتهم وهذا حقهم .. !!*


اخي الفاضل
الاستاذ عاطف بيك هلال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
سامحك الله يااخي الكبير
فنحن يااخي الكريم اخوة في الله
وفي المواطنة
فلا نحن اعداء ولا سفاحين
حتى نقول بقطع رقبة هذا او ذاك
ونحن نسعد دوما بمشاركة الاخ الاكبر حتى وان كنا على طرفي نقيض وهذه هي سمة البشر
ولكن فليحترم كل منا راي الاخر حتى ولو لم ولن يقتنع به
فلا نحن في الحزن الواطي ولا في حكومة نظيف باشا واعوانه حتى يحجر اي منا على راي الاخر والعياذ بالله
ولما كنت انا المعني بكلام حضرتك مع الاستاذ الفاضل ر - محمد بان الموضوع قد تحول لفضفضة لواحد او اثنين من الورثة
فانني اختلف معك ايضا في هذه الجزئية تماما
انها ليست فضفضة بالمرة يااخي الكريم
بل هي 1&#37;من عمل شاق ومرهق وطويل
ولقد اخترت هذا المنتدى لطرح وجهة النظر تلك لانها امر مستغرب بالنسبة لعديدين
فكثير من الناس لم يفكر في الامر مطلقا على نحو ما اذا كان حلالا او حراما
وكان لي صديق عزيز منذ ايام الطفولة ويعمل حاليا محاسبا بارزا في هيئة السكك الحديدية
وكان يريد تقاضي خلو رجل من المالك يعادل عشرة امثال الايجار الذي دفعه ووالده في اربعين عاما
وبفضل الله اقنعته ان يترك المفتاح لصاحب الشقة والعمارة(القبطي)دون ان يتقاضى مليما واحدا مرضاة لله وطلبا للحلال
وكان خالى يحتجز شقة كبيرة في دوران شبرا ايجارها6جنيهات(يعني كل100م مربع بجنيه واحد)
وكان لايفتحها الا للتهوية بعد ان استقر في م نصر منذ20عاما وله ثلاثة ابناء لو انطبقت السما على الارض(كما يقولون)لن يعيشوا في شبرا
وبفضل الله اقنعته بعدم حبس الشقة عن صاحبها بعد ان وضحت له حرمانية ذلك
وهناك اساتذة جامعات وزوجاتهم الدكاترة بنفس الكلية
لم يفكروا في الامر بهذا الشكل من قبل رغم انهم من حجاج بيت الله الحرام وعماره
ولقد من الله عليهم بواسع فضله وكرمه فباتوا من اصحاب الملايين(انعم الله علينا وعليكم اجمعين بالصحة والسعادة والقناعة ومحاسبة الذات قبل ان يحاسبنا المولى عز وجل اجمعين)
هي ليست فضفضة يااخي الكريم اذن
بل هي جهاد اكبر للنفس الامارة بالسوء
فمن منا مثلا لا يرغب في الاحتفاظ بشقة في مصر الجديدة ايجارها طبق بيض؟
بالطبع كلنا هذا الرجل
ولكن عندما نبدأ في النظر للموضوع بمخافة الله(مسلما كنت او مسيحيا)فان الامر سيختلف تماما
ولا ادري لماذا أجد شبها بين هذا الامر وفريضة الحج
فالمولى عز وجل رهن ذلك بالاستطاعة
وترك للمسلم بنفسه تقدير هذه الاستطاعة
فالبعض يستنطع ويقول مثلا بعد تزويج كل اولاده وبناته(اما ابقى اشتري حتة الارض الفلانية)
والآخر يقول(اصل ال100الف اللي معايا دي قسط الفيلا في الساحل الشمالي)
و............................................  ..الخ
وهكذا سكان الشقق القديمة بالقانون القديم
استطيع ان اجزم ان 85% منهم(وهذه الاحصائية مقتبسة من حضرتك بشكل عكسي)
يمكنه ان يدفع ايجار المثل دون ان يشكل ذلك عبئا عليه(هذا طبعا بينه وبين نفسه وبين ربه ان اراد)ولكن في العلن انت تعلم ان اكثر الناس يسرون ما لايعلنون
هدانا الله واياكم الى سواء السبيل وجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه
ووقانا واياكم من وسوسة الشياطين والانفس الامارة بالسوء
وجعل لنا الجنة نصيبا مكتوبا واياكم اجمعين
ولي رجاء حار لكل اعضاء المنتدى للدعاء لصديقي وزميلي المرحوم الدكتور محمد الاستشاري بمستشفى المعادي للقوات المسلحة والذي وافته المنية وهو في عيادته الخاصة وهو يكشف على احد مرضي الكبد(فشل كبدي وكلوي واستسقاء وجميع امراض الدنيا الاخرى كانت في هذا المريض غير تقدمه ايضا في السن)
وكان زميلي في كامل صحته ولم يكن يشكو من شئ قط وعمره46عاما اي بالكاد نصف عمر المريض
وعندما انحنى ليضع سماعته على صدر المريض الذي صعد الى ترابيزة الكشف محمولا من خمسة رجال اشداء هم ابناؤه
صعد السر الالهي
في الوقت
وبالكيف الذي اراده الله رب العالمين
اللهم اعف واغفر واصفح عنه واسكنه فسيح جناتك والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان
واجعل الموت عظة لنا اجمعين
فلا يجد اي منا كبرا يعاجز به فيما تريد بما يريد
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## r_mohamed1

> ولي رجاء حار لكل اعضاء المنتدى للدعاء لصديقي وزميلي المرحوم الدكتور محمد الاستشاري بمستشفى المعادي للقوات المسلحة والذي وافته المنية وهو في عيادته الخاصة وهو يكشف على احد مرضي الكبد(فشل كبدي وكلوي واستسقاء وجميع امراض الدنيا الاخرى كانت في هذا المريض غير تقدمه ايضا في السن)
> وكان زميلي في كامل صحته ولم يكن يشكو من شئ قط وعمره46عاما اي بالكاد نصف عمر المريض
> وعندما انحنى ليضع سماعته على صدر المريض الذي صعد الى ترابيزة الكشف محمولا من خمسة رجال اشداء هم ابناؤه
> صعد السر الالهي
> في الوقت
> وبالكيف الذي اراده الله رب العالمين
> اللهم اعف واغفر واصفح عنه واسكنه فسيح جناتك والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان
> واجعل الموت عظة لنا اجمعين
> فلا يجد اي منا كبرا يعاجز به فيما تريد بما يريد


البقاء لله فى وفاة زميل سيادتكم واللهم اغفر لة واسكنة فسيح جناتك 

وانا لست على  خلاف شخصى مع اى احد من الاخوة الافاضل اعضاء المنتدى انها قضية للمناقشة والحق واضح فيها وضوح الشمس 
وابسطها توريث ماليس ملكك لك ؟؟ 
و هل يوجد توريث ملك الغير للغير فى الشريعة الاسلامية باى حق ترث ماهو ليس ملك لك  وفى المقابل تحرم اصحاب الحقوق الشرعية من الاستفادة بما احل الله لهم .
وانا الاخر لست  من اعضاء الحزب الوطنى بالرغم من الحاح بعض زملائى بان التحق بكوادر ذلك الحزب ولكنى ارفض ان انتمى لة .
حتى نواب الاخوان المسلمين مقتنعين تمام الاقتناع بان الحق معنا ولنا .

لجنة الإسكان تطالب الحكومة بقانون جديد للعلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر الخبر كان بتاريخ  الثلاثاء,تشرين الثاني 27, 2007

تعتزم لجنة الإسكان بمجلس الشعب فتح الملفات الشائكة حول العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر في المساكن القديمة . وقررت اللجنة عقد جلساتٍ مُوسَّعةٍ لتعديل المادة التاسعة من قانون البِناء المُوحَّد المقدم من الحكومة والمنتظر مناقشته خلال هذه الدورة، والذي ينص على تحمُّل المستأجر تكاليف الصيانة بالكامل والعودة إلى الأوضاع السابقة بنسبة الثلث والثلثين؛ وذلك في مقابل تقديم الحكومة مشروع قانون العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر في المساكن القديمة خلال هذه الدورة . 

 وأيَّد الأعضاء سعد الحسيني  وحسن نشأت اخوان  زيادة الإيجارات في المساكن القديمة لرفع الظلم عن الملاك، فيما أعرب النائب يسري بيومي عن عدم تفائله في استجابة الحكومة لتقديم هذا المشروع .  وحذروا من الارتفاعات المستمرة في مواد البناء، والتي أدَّت إلى مشاكل متعددة وخطيرة يأتي في مقدمتها ارتفاع تكاليف الوحدات السكنية، وارتفاع تكاليف المشروعات العامة، وتزايد حدة مشكلة الإسكان، وطالبوا بوضع حدٍّ لارتفاعات الأسمنت والحديد . 

والحق واضح وظاهر ونحن لسنا مستغلين او اقطاعييين او سفاحيين نحن نطالب بحقوقنا المشروعة

----------


## maged.kaml

السلام عليكم 
دة اول مشاركة لية فى المنتدى وانا قريت الموضوع وهو موضوع كويس ومهم وكويس ان فى ناس حاسة بالقهر والظلم الى فية اصحاب البيوت القديمة والى بيوتهم متاجرة بالقوانين  القديمة 
انا كنت عايز اقول انى والدتى تملك عقار كلة اجارات قديمة ونحن ثلاث شباب متخرجين من جامعات ولانمتلك اى وظائف حكومية ثابتة ونعمل اليوم بيومة واضطر اثنان منا للسفر للخارج والغربة حتى نستطيع ان نؤمن مصاريف باقى اخواتنا البنات وذلك بسبب ان ايجارات العمارة كلة لا يكمل 120 جنيها فى الشهر ونقوم سنويا بمصاريف الصيانة الكاملة لكل مرافق العمارة والمستاجرين يرفضون حتى المشاركة بالكلمة الطيبة غير مصاريف التى كانت تلزمنا بها الحكومة من ضرائب عقارية وتامينات ونظافة والجميع يرفض المشاركة وقد تعدينا السن 28 سنة و 26 سنة و22 سنة ولايمتلك احد منا مكان للزواج .
بالرغم ان المستاجرين كلهم يعملون فى وظائف حكومية ثابتة وجيدة ويمتلكون سيارات حديثة وشقق فى اماكن اخرى ولكن يرفضون ترك شقق بمبالغ 5،6،8 جنية وحين طلبت من الحدهم احدهم  ترك الشقة قال لى واتركها لماذا انها لاتكمل ثمن شراء علبة سجائر ويستفيد بملكة بالمئات ويدفع لى الملاليم 
ولى احد الاصدقاء لة بيت ولة شقة متاجرة فى الدور الارضى اصحابها يمتلكون عقارا من 5 ادوار بها عشرة شقق وقد استخدموا الشقة المؤجرة فى تربية الدجاج والبط ويرفضون اخلائها لانها بــــ 5 جنيهات شهريا وللسخرية ان الدجاجة الواحدة ثمنها اكتر من 25 جنية اذن ان الدجاجة اصبحت افضل منة لان لها مكان تنام فية وتستريح ولة  هوالشارع وعندما طالبة يترك الشقة قال لة انا بدفعلك اقل من مصروف ابنى الصغير ذات ال 5 سنوات  اتركها لماذا .
فى الى متى هذا الظلم والقهر والاستبداد وانتهاك حرمة اموالنا .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و الله إحنا اللى فى عش الدبابير* 
*مش حسنى مبارك اللى فى عش الدبابير*


*قولوا لا لمصاص الدماء* 
*ومحتكر الحديد وفارض الضريبة* 
*على المسكن الخاص* 
*عدو الشعب رقم 1* 
*أحمد عز*

----------


## abomena62

> السلام عليكم 
> دة اول مشاركة لية فى المنتدى وانا قريت الموضوع وهو موضوع كويس ومهم وكويس ان فى ناس حاسة بالقهر والظلم الى فية اصحاب البيوت القديمة والى بيوتهم متاجرة بالقوانين  القديمة 
> انا كنت عايز اقول انى والدتى تملك عقار كلة اجارات قديمة ونحن ثلاث شباب متخرجين من جامعات ولانمتلك اى وظائف حكومية ثابتة ونعمل اليوم بيومة واضطر اثنان منا للسفر للخارج والغربة حتى نستطيع ان نؤمن مصاريف باقى اخواتنا البنات وذلك بسبب ان ايجارات العمارة كلة لا يكمل 120 جنيها فى الشهر ونقوم سنويا بمصاريف الصيانة الكاملة لكل مرافق العمارة والمستاجرين يرفضون حتى المشاركة بالكلمة الطيبة غير مصاريف التى كانت تلزمنا بها الحكومة من ضرائب عقارية وتامينات ونظافة والجميع يرفض المشاركة وقد تعدينا السن 28 سنة و 26 سنة و22 سنة ولايمتلك احد منا مكان للزواج .
> بالرغم ان المستاجرين كلهم يعملون فى وظائف حكومية ثابتة وجيدة ويمتلكون سيارات حديثة وشقق فى اماكن اخرى ولكن يرفضون ترك شقق بمبالغ 5،6،8 جنية وحين طلبت من الحدهم احدهم  ترك الشقة قال لى واتركها لماذا انها لاتكمل ثمن شراء علبة سجائر ويستفيد بملكة بالمئات ويدفع لى الملاليم 
> ولى احد الاصدقاء لة بيت ولة شقة متاجرة فى الدور الارضى اصحابها يمتلكون عقارا من 5 ادوار بها عشرة شقق وقد استخدموا الشقة المؤجرة فى تربية الدجاج والبط ويرفضون اخلائها لانها بــــ 5 جنيهات شهريا وللسخرية ان الدجاجة الواحدة ثمنها اكتر من 25 جنية اذن ان الدجاجة اصبحت افضل منة لان لها مكان تنام فية وتستريح ولة  هوالشارع وعندما طالبة يترك الشقة قال لة انا بدفعلك اقل من مصروف ابنى الصغير ذات ال 5 سنوات  اتركها لماذا .
> فى الى متى هذا الظلم والقهر والاستبداد وانتهاك حرمة اموالنا .


لكم الله جميعا
انت واخويك
واعانكم على مسئولية اخواتكم البنات
وهذه قصة مثلها عشرات الآلاف من القصص
لقوم يعقلون
ودمتم جميعا بكل خير

----------


## abomena62

> *و الله إحنا اللى فى عش الدبابير* 
> *مش حسنى مبارك اللى فى عش الدبابير*
> 
> 
> *قولوا لا لمصاص الدماء* 
> *ومحتكر الحديد وفارض الضريبة* 
> *على المسكن الخاص* 
> *عدو الشعب رقم 1* 
> *أحمد عز*


اخي الاكبر
صباح الخير
الحقيقة
اننا لسنا في عش الضبابير
بل نحن في المفرمة
مفرمة عجيبة وغريبة
يدخل فيها الانسان بكامل لحمه وعظامه وحتى الملابس التي عليه
فتحوله الى خليط متجانس في ثوان معدودة
وفرعون السلاطين
وامبراطور الفراعنة
وديكتاتور القرن وكل القرون
هو عدو الشعب فعلا رقم واحد وحتى رقم مائة
لان المراكز من2الى99تحجب لاحتكاره لها
اما عز ورفاقه
اعضاء الحزن الواطي
فهم شلة مرتزقة ومنتفعين
ومجلس الطراطير(الأمة الأسبق........والشعب سابقا)
لا يعرف احد لأي شعب يشرعون ويشرعنون
هل هو شعب صهيون الذي قتل اطفالهم ونساءهم وشيوخهم ومئات الآلاف من انضر وافضل شبابهم؟
انا لا أدري
والله
كيف يعود كل منهم الى داره راضيا قانعا هانئا قرير العين(ميت الضمير)؟
واسمحلي اخي الكريم
ان استعير تعبيركم
السابق
مين ده اللي يقدر يشرعن من غير
اذن مبارك
متخلقشي ولا يعيش على ضهر الدنيا اللي يفكر يشرعن من غير امر الديكتاطور

----------


## r_mohamed1

الاهرام 20 يونيو 2008م.

مع القانون 
الامتداد القانونى لعقعد الايجار 
تنص المادة 29 من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 على الامتداد القانونى لعقد الايجار دون وضع حد اقصى لمدة هذا الامتداد بحيث اصبح عقدا ابديا ولايصح ان يكون ابديا 

ويقول احمد اسماعيل حسن المحامى بالنقض ان سكوت الشارع عن تحديد حد اقصى للامتداد القانونى لعقد الايجار وعدم تنظيم تلك الجزئبة يحتم علينا الرجوع فى شانها لاحكام القانون المدنى باعتبارة ه القانون العام وانة وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون الاخير فان عقد الايجار لايصح ان يكون ابديا لانة عقد مؤقت زمنى تقاس منفعة العين فية بمقياس الزمن وعلية يجوز للقضاء ان يتصدى لمسالة تحديد اقصى لمدة الامتداد القانونى لعقد الايجار فى ضوء ان عقد الايجار عقد زمنى مؤقت لاتجوز فية الابدية  وفى ضوء سكوت التشريع الاستثنائى عن تحديد حد اقصى للامتداد القانونى لعقد الايجار التى تم تحرريها فى ظل القوانين الخاصة وينتهى حق الامتداد القانونى لها عند بلوغها حد اقصى مدة يمكن ان يبلغها اى عقد ايجار وهو مسالة تقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع حسب كل حالة على حدة وذلك دون حاجة الى صدور تشريع ينهى هذة العقود بقوة القانون  الى هنا وانتهت المقالة .

ولكن لابد ومن الضرورى  تدخل المشرع واصدار تشريع  لانهاء حالة   الامتداد فى  عقود الايجار التى حررت فى ظل القانونين الاستثنائية مع النص على تحرير العلاقة الايجارية مع وجود فترة زمنية لتوفيق الاوضاع لانة لايوجد حد اقصى او ادنى فى نصوص القانون  الاستثنائى لعقد الايجار  وبالمقابل  يخضع عقد الايجار فى نصوص القانون المدنى عن تحديد مدة عقد الايجار اذا كانت غير معلومة الى نص المادة  563والتى نصت على .....
اذا عقدالايجار دون اتفاق على مدة أوعقد لمدة غير معينة أو تعذر اثيات المدة المدعاة , اعتبر الأيجار منعقدا للفترة المعينة لدفع الأجرة وينتهى بانقضاء هذة الفترة بناء على طلب أحد المتعاقدين اذا هو بنة على المتعاقد الأخربالأخلأء فى المواعيد الأتى بيانها :
 (أ) فى الأراضى الزراعية والأراضى البور اذا كانت المدة المعينة لدفع الأجرة ستة أشهرأو أكثر , يكون التنبية قبل انتهائها بثلأثة أشهر , فاذا كانت المدة أقل من ذلك , وجب التنبية قبل نصفها الأخير كل هذا مع مراعاة حق المستاجر فىالمحصول وفقا للعرف 
(ب) فى المنازل والحوانيت والمكاتب والمتاجر والمصانع والمخازن وما الى ذلك اذاكانت الفترة المعينة لدفع الأجرة أربعة أشهر أو أكثير وجب التنبيه قبل انتهائها بشهرين , فاذا كانت الفترة أقل من ذلك وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الاخير
(ج) فى المساكن والغرف المؤثثة وفى اى شىء غير ماتقدم اذا كانت الفترة المعينة لدفع الاجرة شهرين او اكثر وجب التبيه قبل نهايتها بشهر فاذا كانت اقل من ذلك وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الأخير 0

----------


## r_mohamed1

> السلام عليكم 
> دة اول مشاركة لية فى المنتدى وانا قريت الموضوع وهو موضوع كويس ومهم وكويس ان فى ناس حاسة بالقهر والظلم الى فية اصحاب البيوت القديمة والى بيوتهم متاجرة بالقوانين  القديمة 
> انا كنت عايز اقول انى والدتى تملك عقار كلة اجارات قديمة ونحن ثلاث شباب متخرجين من جامعات ولانمتلك اى وظائف حكومية ثابتة ونعمل اليوم بيومة واضطر اثنان منا للسفر للخارج والغربة حتى نستطيع ان نؤمن مصاريف باقى اخواتنا البنات وذلك بسبب ان ايجارات العمارة كلة لا يكمل 120 جنيها فى الشهر ونقوم سنويا بمصاريف الصيانة الكاملة لكل مرافق العمارة والمستاجرين يرفضون حتى المشاركة بالكلمة الطيبة غير مصاريف التى كانت تلزمنا بها الحكومة من ضرائب عقارية وتامينات ونظافة والجميع يرفض المشاركة وقد تعدينا السن 28 سنة و 26 سنة و22 سنة ولايمتلك احد منا مكان للزواج .
> بالرغم ان المستاجرين كلهم يعملون فى وظائف حكومية ثابتة وجيدة ويمتلكون سيارات حديثة وشقق فى اماكن اخرى ولكن يرفضون ترك شقق بمبالغ 5،6،8 جنية وحين طلبت من الحدهم احدهم  ترك الشقة قال لى واتركها لماذا انها لاتكمل ثمن شراء علبة سجائر ويستفيد بملكة بالمئات ويدفع لى الملاليم 
> ولى احد الاصدقاء لة بيت ولة شقة متاجرة فى الدور الارضى اصحابها يمتلكون عقارا من 5 ادوار بها عشرة شقق وقد استخدموا الشقة المؤجرة فى تربية الدجاج والبط ويرفضون اخلائها لانها بــــ 5 جنيهات شهريا وللسخرية ان الدجاجة الواحدة ثمنها اكتر من 25 جنية اذن ان الدجاجة اصبحت افضل منة لان لها مكان تنام فية وتستريح ولة  هوالشارع وعندما طالبة يترك الشقة قال لة انا بدفعلك اقل من مصروف ابنى الصغير ذات ال 5 سنوات  اتركها لماذا .
> فى الى متى هذا الظلم والقهر والاستبداد وانتهاك حرمة اموالنا .


كان الله  فى عونك وهية قصة ومعاناة من الاف القصص والمعاناة التى يقاسونها ملاك العقارات القديمة والتى طبقت ليهم القوانين الجائرة الاستثنائية 
وهذ ا حوار بين الحق والباطل 


تمشى الباطل يوماً مع الحق

فقال الباطل:
أنا أعلى منك رأساً.

قال الحق:
أن أثبت منك قدماً.
قال الباطل:
أنا أقوى منك.

 قال الحق:
أنا أبقى منك.
قال الباطل:
أنا معي الأقوياء والمترفون.

قال الحق:
( وكذالك جعلنا في كل قرية أكابر مجرميها ليمكروا فيها وما يمكرون إلا بأنفسهم وما يشعرون ).

قال الباطل:
أستطيع أن أقتلك الآن.

قال الحق:
ولكن أولادي سيقتلونك ولو بعد حين.

----------


## abomena62

> كان الله  فى عونك وهية قصة ومعاناة من الاف القصص والمعاناة التى يقاسونها ملاك العقارات القديمة والتى طبقت ليهم القوانين الجائرة الاستثنائية 
> وهذ ا حوار بين الحق والباطل 
> 
> 
> تمشى الباطل يوماً مع الحق
> 
> فقال الباطل:
> أنا أعلى منك رأساً.
> 
> ...


اخي المجاهد الاكبر
الاستاذ الفاضل ر محمد
فيك ارى مستقبل هذه الامة
لو ان كل شباب مصر
لديهم هذا الاصرار
اصحاب مبدا
واصحاب قضية
يدافعون عن الحق وينتصرون له
ورغم انني اعرف تماما انك تستطيع حل مشاكلك بشكل شخصي
بدفع اموال
لناهبي مال ابيك
في سبيل ازاحتهم عن ملك مغتصب
في حماية الدولة
والقانون
والعرف
والاستنطاع الجماعي المقيت
الذي يمارسه الشعب كله
تكريسا لكل صنوف الفساد الاخرى
التي تئن منها عظام المجتمع المصري
المريض سياسيا واقتصاديا وضميريا
فالحياة في مصر
اصبحت ارتجالية في كل شئ
كل فرد اهواؤه هي القانون والشرع والعرف الذي سيعامل به الآخرين
فلا امل اذن في اصلاح او تحضر
الا بشباب مؤمن بالحق والعدل
يطبقه في مصر وداخلها
لماذا لايلقي المصري الزبالة في الشارع في اوروبا وامريكا وبعض الدول العربية
لماذا اذا عاد الى مصر يلقيها من زجاج سيارته الفارهة وفي ارقي شوارع القاهرة
لماذا لايمارس هذا الاستنطاع على مالك العقار في تلك الدول( ولا يجرؤ على ذلك)
فإذا عاد الى مصر قال لك بكل طجرمة وبلطجة واستنطاع
(طب وايه يعني ماهو المالك خد تمن عمارته في 20 او اربعين سنة)
وكأنه(استغفر الله العظيم)هو الذي يرزق البشر
اخي الفاضل
انا فخور بك
استمر على بركة الله
ولا تيأس ابدا
فالله مع الحق
وارجو ان يأتي اليوم القريب
الذي تأتيني رسالة منك على الخاص
لتقول لي فيها
(ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا)

----------


## om faisal

بسم الله ما شاء الله تبارك الله
اننا نحسدكم على هذا الطرح الراقي لمشكلة حقيقية
في المجتمع المصري
وكنا نتمنى في الخليج
لو كانت لدينا هذه الحرية السياسية
ولو في المنتديات
ولا اقول الصحف والتلفاز
الاخ ر محمد
وفقك الله
انت تقرع الحجة بالف حجة وبرهان
وترد على الاهواء
بالفقه والشرع
نتمنى لك ولكل اهل مصر الطيبين كل توفيق
مصر الازهر الشريف وعلماؤه الاجلاء
مصر الحضارة والتقدم
فلا تقدم للعرب الا بتقدم مصر
والسعودية
ونرجو لهما ولكل الدول العربية كل المجد والعز والتقدم والازدهار
وفقكم الله جميعا
ومبهورة جدا بالمستوى المتحضر جدا للحوار في هذا الموضوع بالذات
ودمتم بكل خير
ويعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## atefhelal

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> والاستنطاع الجماعي المقيت
> الذي يمارسه الشعب كله
> 
> >>>>>>>>>
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> لماذا لايلقي المصري الزبالة في الشارع في اوروبا وامريكا وبعض الدول العربية
> ...


*مداخلتى الآن ليست مداخلة بين طرفى المشكلة المعروضة .. فقد قررت عدم المداخلة فيها بعد أن قرر السادة ورثة العقارات القديمة وضع كل من يتجرأ ويبدى رأيا لايتفق مع رأيهم فى جانب المستأجرين الظالمين المستغلين الذى وصفهم الأخ أبو منة abomena بالمستنطعين ، وزاد فألصق تهمة الإستنطاع المقيت على شعب مصر كله .. بما يعنى أن أبو منة قرر إخراج نفسه من هذا الشعب ومن صفاته اللعينة ...*

*أخى الفاضل أبو منة* 
*لقد عملت فى شبابى بألمانيا والنمسا ، وعملت مع الإنجليز فى مناجم فحم المغارة بسيناء قبل النكسة ، وعملت مع الروس ومع جنسيات أخرى شتى ، وسافرت كثيرا للخارج ، كما أن أحد أبنائى متزوج ومقيم بالنمسا وحاصل على جنسيتها ، ولى أخ 58 سنة هاجر إلى أستراليا منذ 40 عاما ، وفاز بجائزة الدولة الأستراليه فى مجال الهندسة الإلكترونية 3 مرات ، وحين زرته بسيدنى وجدت المصريين هناك على قمة أهلها تفوقا فى كل المجالات ... واستخلصت من تجاربى أن الإنسان فى أى مكان هو إنسان عالمى فى طباعه وسلوكه وقدراته ، وأن الفرق بين إنسان وآخر هو فى النظام الذى يعيشه وفى المناخ الإجتماعى والسياسى الذى يتنفسه وينمو من خلاله ، وأنه من الخطأ فى حق الإنسانية والبشر إتهام شعب بأكمله بأنه متخلف بطبعه أو بأنه مستنطع بطبعه كما قلت فأخطأت فى حق شعب مصر كله ...*

*أما لماذا يلقى المصرى أو بعض المصريين الزبالة فى الشارع ، ولايفعل ذلك حين يكون فى بلد متحضر بنظام متحضر ... فقد أعدت ذاكرتى إلى حلقة تليفزيونية قديمة ركزت فيها مقدمتها الشابة الجاهلة على تخلف المصريين وسوء تربيتهم الذين يتبولون تحت كبارى ميدان التحرير ، ونسيت تلك الشابة الجاهلة أن ميدان التحرير كان به دورة مياه نظيفة قبل أن تلدها أمها وتم إزالتها ، وكان بميدان باب اللوق القريب دورة مياه كبيرة نظيفة كنا ننزل إليها بسلالم ولم أجد مثيلا لنظافتها فى بلاد أخرى متقدمة ، وتم إزالتها هى الأخرى .. نسيت تلك الجاهلة أن الحقوق فى البلاد المتقدمة تسبق الواجبات دائما .. فقبل أن تطلب من المواطن أن يلتزم بسلوك معين يجب أن تعطيه حقه وتوفر له مايحتاجه إلى تنفيذ هذا الإلتزام قبل أن تتهمه أو تعاقبه ... فى الدول المتقدمة يتم تطبيق مبدأ الثواب والعقاب على الكبير قبل الصغير وهو مبدأ إلهى .. لذلك تنضبط الشعوب وتتقدم .. فى الدول المتقدمة ياأخى يتم تعليم الشعب فى مرحلة التعليم الأولى بنظام واحد ، ويتم تأهيله وحسن استثماره .. أما فى الدول المتخلفة فيتم تجهيل الشعب وتهميشه ...*

*ياأخى لاتظلم شعب مصر فتظلم نفسك إن كنت مصريا ...*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *.. أما فى الدول المتخلفة فيتم تجهيل الشعب وتهميشه ...*
> 
> *ياأخى لاتظلم شعب مصر فتظلم نفسك إن كنت مصريا ...*


 :Allah: *ينور عليك أخى عاطف...نعم لا تلعنوا الشعب المصرى بل ألعنوا النظام الحاكم المصرى هو وترزية قوانينه حسب مقاسات الحاكم وإبن الحاكم وليس حسب مقاسات الشعب...إلعنوا رجال الأعمال المحتكرين الجشعين...وبيقولوا فى الأمثال "أبنك على ما تربيه"....*
*أنه الراعى وأبدا ليست الرعية!*

*اللهم أرفع مقتك وغضبك عنا وبدد ظلم الظالمين*
* اللهم آمين* * العالمين*

----------


## سيد حسن

الفاضل م / عاطف هلال

السلام عليكم

لقد آثرت الابتعاد قليلا عن الموضوع حتى تهدأ نفوس واضعيه وتطيب ومن ثم أحاول دفعه إلى الوجهة الصحيحة التي يجب أن يوجه إليها وهى ضرورة الخروج منه أو إنهاؤه بحل جذري وسيط يريح أطراف القضية .

بداية هناك منطلق هام في ظني مكون من شقين لهذا الموضوع وحتى يمكنه أن ينجح ويمكنه أن يكتسب زخما هنا في المنتدى ولا أبالغ إن قلت أن بإمكان المنتدى وكعادته المبادرة إلى طرح ما يتوصل أليه من حلول هنا على صفحاته واخراجها إلى الشارع بأي وسيلة .

الشق الأول هو أننا يجب أن نضع في الحسبان أن مكان الطرح هو قاعة لقضايا البلد السياسية وليس محل استقبال شكاوى أو كما سبق وقلتم مكان للفضفضة عن أوجاع والام فئة أو شريحة من الشعب تعانى من شريحة أخرى هي الأخرى تعانى في سلسلة لا تنتهي وحلقة مفرغة من المعاناة وإلا سيصبح مكانها القاعة العامة أو قاعة اجتماعية وخلافه وهنا اسأل طارح القضية سؤال ما الذي جعله يضع قضيته الشخصية واركز على الشخصية هنا في قاعة القضايا السياسية إن لم يكن مستوعبا أنها قضية ذات بعد سياسي وليس فقط اجتماعي وبما يعنى انه قصد إدخال النظام وحكومته كطرف رئيسي في القضية وليس أدل على ذلك من عنوان الموضوع فلماذا إذن هذا العنف والقسوة والتجريح من البعض في حق مخالفيهم الرأي ونحن لسنا جهة فصل قضائي إنما نحن جهة وصل سياسي .

الشق الثاني ويتعلق باستخدام الفتاوى الدينية لمكسب أحادى فردى دون قصد استقرار المجتمع وهى في زعمي جامدة وغير جامعة لظروف وحالات القضية وتبدو غير منغمسة فيها وانما هي في ظني فتاوى فردية صادرة من آحاد الناس عن غير دراسة وكنت سأصبح اكثر تأييدا لها إن كانت صادرة بناء على دراسة محكمة وكاملة للقضية بحالاتها المختلفة على امتداد ربوع مصر وأنا مع احترامي الشديد لمصدريها وعلمهم الراقي إلا أنني – وهذا حقي – غير مقتنع بفتاوى تزيد الأمر سوءا والطين بلة إذا طبقت حرفيا وعشوائيا ولنرى هذا الرجل العالم إذا اسند له أمر الرعية وذهب ليطبق فتواه في الحال ماذا سيجرى له هنا سأذكر مثالا واحدا لأرملة مات عنها زوجها رجل محترم وطيب السيرة ومديرا في جهة حكومية وقد سكن في منطقة راقية نوعا ما في مدينة الجيزة منذ زمن طويل في شقة بالإيجار ومات عن هذه السيدة في السنوات الأخيرة تاركا لها ولدين وبنتين في سن الشباب يعمل اكبر الولدان وهو متزوج في شقة بالقانون المدني ( الجديد كما يطلقون عليه ) لضمان حياة كريمة بالكاد لنفسه وزوجته والآخر لا يعمل إلا في أعمال مؤقتة غير ذات جدوى ويسكن مع أمه وغير متزوج ومعاشا بسيطا بحكم هذه الأيام وهذه الشقة المؤجرة والآن أنا أطلب منكم دعوة هذا المفتى ليأخذ دور الحاكم ويذهب إلى هذه السيدة المسنة ويقنعها بشيئين إما أن تدفع جل معاشها وتأكل طوبا مع أولادها أو أن ترحل فورا من الشقة وتنام على الرصيف ترى ما هو رد فعل أي من السادة المشاركين لو كانوا أحد أبنائها على سيادة المفتى الراعي ؟ سأترك الإجابة لكم مع ملاحظة انهم كما سبق وقلت أنت يا سيدي الكريم لم يسرقوها – أي الشقة – أو يأخذوها غصبا إنما مؤجرين محترمين ويدفعون الإيجار في موعده ويشاركون في صيانة العقار أي انهم في قرارة أنفسهم أمام هذا المفتى مواطنين صالحين ولكن لا يملكون شيئا .

ولى وجهة نظر في عملية الإفتاء تلك وهى أننا يجب ألا نستخدم الإفتاء كسلاح للمكاسب الشخصية الضيقة قصيرة النظر– حتى لو كانت شرعية – على حساب المكاسب المجتمعية الأكبر لأننا بقصر نظرنا ستنقلب علينا الفتوى يوما ما والواقع يشهد بهذا فكم من مالك ابنه مستأجر وكم من مستأجر ابنه مالك ، وانما يجب علينا أن ننظر للفتوى على أنها دعوة لعمارة الكون واستقرار المجتمعات لا دعوة للفتنة وتصادم الأفراد فمن تؤدى فتواه إلى فتنة بالتأكيد ومهما بلغ علمه هو يجهل فقه الواقع . 

إذن نأتي إلى مسألة تحويل مجرى نهر القضية إلى جهة الحلول – مسارها الأصلي - والتي بالطبع ستنطلق من خلفية سياسية حيث عاب أحد المشاركين على سرد خلفية الأزمة السياسية بأنها كلام نظري وليس عملي وغير مجدي .

والحل في نظري يتضمن مرحلتين أولاهما هو تصحيح وتعديل الأوضاع القائمة بحسب الحالة والتخلص من رواسب العهود الماضية بقانون خاص جديد تماما مبنى على واقع ومقتضى الحال لهذه المرحلة ينتهي ويسقط تلقائيا بانتهاء الحالات التي وضع من اجلها والثانية هي إقامة قانون جديد رئيسي عام ونضمن له السيادة قائما على العدل وإتاحة الفرصة كاملة لاصحاب الأملاك لإخضاع عقاراتهم لقانون العرض والطلب السوقي والسيادة على ممتلكاتهم وأبنيتهم بشرط هام ورئيسي هو أن يبنى القانون هذا على أنها علاقة تجارية ذات طابع خاص كي نضمن عدم جور المالك على المستأجر وطرده آنيا ولحظيا اذا اراد المالك انهاء العقد سواء باستخدام التأمين الموضوع مسبقا أو بوضع مدة زمنية محددة لتسوية العلاقة أو النزاع أو أي شئ من هذا القبيل .

مع ملاحظة انه يمكن الجمع بين القانونين إذا توافرت شروط تطبيقهما ولا يشترط التتابع الزمني بينهما .

إذن نحن أمام مقترح بقانونين جديدين تشترك في وضعهما مع العنصر القانوني كل عناصر المجتمع بعد دعوتهم رسميا من قبل الحكومة والنظام مثل العناصر الاقتصادية والهندسية والاجتماعية والسكانية والدينية .

وإذا نظرنا إلى القانون الخاص بالمرحلة الأولى وهى مشكلة المشاكل وبيت القصيد يجب أن ننظر إلى تقسيم حالات الإيجار القائمة واولها واهمها على الإطلاق هي الحالة الاجتماعية الحقيقية للمؤجر وهذه التي سيبنى عليها القرار المصيري والحتمي وينفذ بالقوة الجبرية ودون تعقيب بالدفع أو الإخلاء أو الاستبقاء مع تسعيرة جديدة ويمكن في هذا الإطار وضع آليات تحديد الحالة الاجتماعية وبالاستعانة ببنوك معلومات الجهات السيادية وجهات الأعمال وخلافه والاستعانة بمالك العقار وشهود الحالة إن أمكن وعلى هذا يتخذ القرار المناسب وبالتأكيد لن تدمع أعيننا حين يغادر الثرى- المالك لعقار آخر أو للقدرة على جلب عقار آخر -  الشقة التي استحوذ عليها أو يدفع قيمتها الحقيقية بإرجاع السلطة لمالكها إذا رغب مالكها في أن يبقيه فيها وهذه الحالات كفيلة بإخافة كل الثعالب النائمة في أوكارها وستشغلهم إما بالبحث عن بديل أو بالتفاوض مع صاحب العقار وعلى هذا تدريجيا لن يبقى على ما أظن في الشقق المستأجرة إلا من يستحق أن يبقى ومع إتاحة الفرصة لمالك مساكنهم أن يشاركوه في أعباءها بصفة جدية وحقيقية أو بزيادة الإيجار زيادة تتناسب ودخولهم مع بقائهم رهن تبدل حالتهم الاجتماعية تطبيق إجراءات الإخلاء أو رفع القيمة وهكذا نسعى لعلاج جراحي لمشكلة اجتماعية هامة وخطيرة وبطريقة تبقى الأعين مفتوحة دائما للمحافظة على حقوق أصحاب الأملاك دون إحداث خلل اجتماعي كارثى بقواعد عمياء تأخذ الطيب مع الخبيث ، هذا مجرد طرح مبدئي بسيط يمكن أن يصاغ في عشرات الصفحات بعد تفصيل الأحداث القانونية بصورة دقيقة من قبل مختصين ومهتمين .

أما المرحلة الثانية فهي التي تخص قانونا عاما رئيسيا وحضاريا يسرى على الدوام ويراعى فيها إطلاق يد المالك في السيادة على ما يملك طبقا لقوانين العرض والطلب – التي ستجبره حتما بصورة أوتوماتيكية على مراعاة وضع البلاد الاقتصادي كما يحدث مع الباعة الجشعين حين تبور بضاعتهم من فرط التوحش في الأسعار -  ويجب أن يلزم القانون الجديد الحكومة على الدخول طرفا في عمليات التأجير والسكنى لضبط السوق وهى قادرة إذا أرادت واهم اعتبار يجب أن يوضع هنا كما سبق وقلت هو أن عمليات تأجير العقارات عمليات تجارية في اصلها اجتماعية في فلسفتها لذا يجب مراعاة حماية المؤجر من جور وظلم المالك ومن أن يفرط عليه المالك بسلاح المفاجأة وذلك بوضع أسس تعاقدية سليمة ويستحب أن يوضع نموذج عقد جاهز وموحد وذو شكل حضاري من قبل الجهات ذات الصلة تستهل فيه بالأسس الإنسانية للعلاقة وتختم فيه بالأسس القانونية لحماية المؤجر من استخدام المالك لسلاح الفجأة والأمر الواقع .

ما سبق يا باش مهندس عاطف كان مجرد مشاركة بسيطة برأي شديد البساطة والتواضع تمنيتها في بداية مشاركاتى ولكن لله في تأخير ذلك حكمة عسى أن يفهم الموتورون والحانقون أن المخالف ليس بالضرورة عدوا يجب سحقه والقضاء عليه بسلاح الفتاوى وآيات الذكر الحكيم التي يستخدمها البر والفاجر مطية لتحقيق أغراضه مثلما يحدث في كل زمان ومكان وعلى طريقة " الغازية لازم ترحل " وكذلك طريقة " عدو الشعب " التي كانت كفيلة بإنهاء حياة رجل مخلص لبلاده ومثقف على يد شعب غالبه جاهل موجه في تلك الأيام المظلمة ولنحذر فان للدين سطوة على الناس يستغلها الحلو لسانه المر قلبه .

كل الشكر والامتنان لك أيها السيد المحترم والسلام عليكم

----------


## r_mohamed1

السيد المحترم سيد افنـــــــــــــدى حسن 
اولا بالنسبة لروئية حضرتك بان الموضوع بقى لة شقين الاول 



> الشق الأول هو أننا يجب أن نضع في الحسبان أن مكان الطرح هو قاعة لقضايا البلد السياسية وليس محل استقبال شكاوى أو كما سبق وقلتم مكان للفضفضة عن أوجاع والام فئة أو شريحة من الشعب تعانى من شريحة أخرى هي الأخرى تعانى في سلسلة لا تنتهي وحلقة مفرغة من المعاناة وإلا سيصبح مكانها القاعة العامة أو قاعة اجتماعية وخلافه وهنا اسأل طارح القضية سؤال ما الذي جعله يضع قضيته الشخصية واركز على الشخصية هنا في قاعة القضايا السياسية إن لم يكن مستوعبا أنها قضية ذات بعد سياسي وليس فقط اجتماعي وبما يعنى انه قصد إدخال النظام وحكومته كطرف رئيسي في القضية وليس أدل على ذلك من عنوان الموضوع فلماذا إذن هذا العنف والقسوة والتجريح من البعض في حق مخالفيهم الرأي ونحن لسنا جهة فصل قضائي إنما نحن جهة وصل سياسي .


يعنى هو حضرتك عايز تطردنا ياراجل يعنى مانكتبش راينا  وبعدين هية قضية مهمة وليست قضية شخصية وبعدين دة فية اكتر من 2 مليون قضية بيثار فيها النزاع فى المحاكم على مختلف درجاتها بسبب العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر فى المساكن القديمة وادخال النظام والحكومة مثار داخل الموضوع وذلك من اجل تحرير العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر فى المساكن القديمة




> الشق الثاني ويتعلق باستخدام الفتاوى الدينية لمكسب أحادى فردى دون قصد استقرار المجتمع وهى في زعمي جامدة وغير جامعة لظروف وحالات القضية وتبدو غير منغمسة فيها وانما هي في ظني فتاوى فردية صادرة من آحاد الناس عن غير دراسة وكنت سأصبح اكثر تأييدا لها إن كانت صادرة بناء على دراسة محكمة وكاملة للقضية بحالاتها المختلفة على امتداد ربوع مصر وأنا مع احترامي الشديد لمصدريها وعلمهم الراقي إلا أنني – وهذا حقي – غير مقتنع بفتاوى تزيد الأمر سوءا والطين بلة إذا طبقت حرفيا وعشوائيا ولنرى هذا الرجل العالم إذا اسند له أمر الرعية وذهب ليطبق فتواه في الحال ماذا سيجرى له هنا سأذكر مثالا واحدا لأرملة مات عنها زوجها رجل محترم وطيب السيرة ومديرا في جهة حكومية وقد سكن في منطقة راقية نوعا ما في مدينة الجيزة منذ زمن طويل في شقة بالإيجار ومات عن هذه السيدة في السنوات الأخيرة تاركا لها ولدين وبنتين في سن الشباب يعمل اكبر الولدان وهو متزوج في شقة بالقانون المدني ( الجديد كما يطلقون عليه ) لضمان حياة كريمة بالكاد لنفسه وزوجته والآخر لا يعمل إلا في أعمال مؤقتة غير ذات جدوى ويسكن مع أمه وغير متزوج ومعاشا بسيطا بحكم هذه الأيام وهذه الشقة المؤجرة والآن أنا أطلب منكم دعوة هذا المفتى ليأخذ دور الحاكم ويذهب إلى هذه السيدة المسنة ويقنعها بشيئين إما أن تدفع جل معاشها وتأكل طوبا مع أولادها أو أن ترحل فورا من الشقة وتنام على الرصيف ترى ما هو رد فعل أي من السادة المشاركين لو كانوا أحد أبنائها على سيادة المفتى الراعي ؟ سأترك الإجابة لكم مع ملاحظة انهم كما سبق وقلت أنت يا سيدي الكريم لم يسرقوها – أي الشقة – أو يأخذوها غصبا إنما مؤجرين محترمين ويدفعون الإيجار في موعده ويشاركون في صيانة العقار أي انهم في قرارة أنفسهم أمام هذا المفتى مواطنين صالحين ولكن لا يملكون شيئا .


حضرتك الفتاوى دة مش جايبنها من عندنا ولا من تحت السلم دة ناس اصحاب علم و حضرتك عمرك ماهتوصل لدرجة علمهم شىء   ولعلم حضرتك منهم الفتوى الخاصة  بالشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوى مفتى جمهورية مصر (شيخ الجامع الأزهر حاليا) دة كانت بتاريخ 1994 يعنى قبل صدور قانون الايجار رقم 4 لسنة 1996 بسنتين وحضرتك اقتناعك او عدم اقتناعك الشخصى لن يسقط الحقوق الثابتة لملاك العقارات القديمة وفى نفس الوقت انا مقدرش امنعك من اى يجمح خيالك وعقلك فى التهرب من احكام الشريعة الاسلامية والتى نظمت العلاقة الايجارية واشترطت من شروط صحتها وجود مدة للعقد مع عدم تابيدة مع دفع المقابل النقدى الحقيقى للشىء المستفاد منة وارجو من سيادتكم قبل ان تقوم بالرد على الموضوع ان تتثقف دينيا بالشريعة الاسلامية حتى لاتجور على حق الغير بالاضافة الى ان كافة اراءك السابقة كانت خاطئة وغير صحيحة وسبق وان دحضت كافة اراءك وخصوصا موضوع انة ورث الشقةالمتاجرة  من ابية حيث انة لايجوز  توريث ماهو ليس ملك ولا حضرتك ليك راى تانى نحب نسمعة خاص باحكام الميراث وطبعا حضرتك ماتقدرش تاخد قرض بضمان شقة ايجار وشهادات الميلاد ليست سندات ملكية .
اما بخصوص المثال الذى سقتة فى سياق الموضوع فالافضل انتقال الام مع اخية الى  ابنها فى الشقة المؤجرة  بالقانون الجديد لانة اولى بها من غيرة وهذا مانصت علية ايضا الشريعة الاسلامية  من ان ابنها اولى برعايتها من غيرة او ترك المكان والانتقال الى المدن والمجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة او دفع المقابل النقدى الصحيح للشقة والمعلوم ان الحقوق لاتسقط والا اسقطت الديون عن المتوفى  لعدم قدرة وارثية عن سداد دينة وهذا لايجوز .




> ولى وجهة نظر في عملية الإفتاء تلك وهى أننا يجب ألا نستخدم الإفتاء كسلاح للمكاسب الشخصية الضيقة قصيرة النظر– حتى لو كانت شرعية – على حساب المكاسب المجتمعية الأكبر لأننا بقصر نظرنا ستنقلب علينا الفتوى يوما ما والواقع يشهد بهذا فكم من مالك ابنه مستأجر وكم من مستأجر ابنه مالك ، وانما يجب علينا أن ننظر للفتوى على أنها دعوة لعمارة الكون واستقرار المجتمعات لا دعوة للفتنة وتصادم الأفراد فمن تؤدى فتواه إلى فتنة بالتأكيد ومهما بلغ علمه هو يجهل فقه الواقع





> .


انا مش همنع حضرتك من الشطحات ومن تهربك من الاحكام المعلومة للشريعة الاسلامية ومن الافضل ان تقتنع باراء اصحاب العلم لانهم ادرى منا كلنا باحكام الشريعة الاسلامية .




> مع ملاحظة انه يمكن الجمع بين القانونين إذا توافرت شروط تطبيقهما ولا يشترط التتابع الزمني بينهما .
> 
> إذن نحن أمام مقترح بقانونين جديدين تشترك في وضعهما مع العنصر القانوني كل عناصر المجتمع بعد دعوتهم رسميا من قبل الحكومة والنظام مثل العناصر الاقتصادية والهندسية والاجتماعية والسكانية والدينية .
> 
> وإذا نظرنا إلى القانون الخاص بالمرحلة الأولى وهى مشكلة المشاكل وبيت القصيد يجب أن ننظر إلى تقسيم حالات الإيجار القائمة واولها واهمها على الإطلاق هي الحالة الاجتماعية الحقيقية للمؤجر وهذه التي سيبنى عليها القرار المصيري والحتمي وينفذ بالقوة الجبرية ودون تعقيب بالدفع أو الإخلاء أو الاستبقاء مع تسعيرة جديدة ويمكن في هذا الإطار وضع آليات تحديد الحالة الاجتماعية وبالاستعانة ببنوك معلومات الجهات السيادية وجهات الأعمال وخلافه والاستعانة بمالك العقار وشهود الحالة إن أمكن وعلى هذا يتخذ القرار المناسب وبالتأكيد لن تدمع أعيننا حين يغادر الثرى- المالك لعقار آخر أو للقدرة على جلب عقار آخر - الشقة التي استحوذ عليها أو يدفع قيمتها الحقيقية بإرجاع السلطة لمالكها إذا رغب مالكها في أن يبقيه فيها وهذه الحالات كفيلة بإخافة كل الثعالب النائمة في أوكارها وستشغلهم إما بالبحث عن بديل أو بالتفاوض مع صاحب العقار وعلى هذا تدريجيا لن يبقى على ما أظن في الشقق المستأجرة إلا من يستحق أن يبقى ومع إتاحة الفرصة لمالك مساكنهم أن يشاركوه في أعباءها بصفة جدية وحقيقية أو بزيادة الإيجار زيادة تتناسب ودخولهم مع بقائهم رهن تبدل حالتهم الاجتماعية تطبيق إجراءات الإخلاء أو رفع القيمة وهكذا نسعى لعلاج جراحي لمشكلة اجتماعية هامة وخطيرة وبطريقة تبقى الأعين مفتوحة دائما للمحافظة على حقوق أصحاب الأملاك دون إحداث خلل اجتماعي كارثى بقواعد عمياء تأخذ الطيب مع الخبيث ، هذا مجرد طرح مبدئي بسيط يمكن أن يصاغ في عشرات الصفحات بعد تفصيل الأحداث القانونية بصورة دقيقة من قبل مختصين ومهتمين .
> 
> أما المرحلة الثانية فهي التي تخص قانونا عاما رئيسيا وحضاريا يسرى على الدوام ويراعى فيها إطلاق يد المالك في السيادة على ما يملك طبقا لقوانين العرض والطلب – التي ستجبره حتما بصورة أوتوماتيكية على مراعاة وضع البلاد الاقتصادي كما يحدث مع الباعة الجشعين حين تبور بضاعتهم من فرط التوحش في الأسعار - ويجب أن يلزم القانون الجديد الحكومة على الدخول طرفا في عمليات التأجير والسكنى لضبط السوق وهى قادرة إذا أرادت واهم اعتبار يجب أن يوضع هنا كما سبق وقلت هو أن عمليات تأجير العقارات عمليات تجارية في اصلها اجتماعية في فلسفتها لذا يجب مراعاة حماية المؤجر من جور وظلم المالك ومن أن يفرط عليه المالك بسلاح المفاجأة وذلك بوضع أسس تعاقدية سليمة ويستحب أن يوضع نموذج عقد جاهز وموحد وذو شكل حضاري من قبل الجهات ذات الصلة تستهل فيه بالأسس الإنسانية للعلاقة وتختم فيه بالأسس القانونية لحماية المؤجر من استخدام المالك لسلاح الفجأة والأمر الواقع .


الافضل لك بترك القانون لاهلة فلايجوز الاخذ براى الجهلة والمتكلمين  لانة لا يجوز ان نجمع بين القانونين فى قانون واحد وخصوصا بان نصوص القوانين الاستثنائية اخذت احكام بعدم دستوريتها فى نصوص كثيرة ولايجوز الغاء القانون الاصل العام او تعديلة  من اجل القانون الاستثنائى .
اما بخصوص طلب حضرتك بتعديل القانون العام دة  حصل بالتعديل الاخير فى القانون  4 لسنة 1996 ويقضي التعديل بأن يتم اعتبار عقد الايجار الموثق رسميا مثل الحكم القضائي الذي يستوجب التنفيذ بمجرد انتهاء مدة العقد.. بالزام المستأجر باخلاء المسكن بمجرد انتهاء العقد وعدم رغبة المالك في التجديد.. لتنتهي معاناة الملاك مع المستأجرين الذين لا ينفذون التعاقد.. حيث كانوا يضطرون للجوء للمحاكم في معاناة تستمر سنوات لاخلاء الشقق.والتعديل وفى محلة وصحيح   و هدفه التيسير علي المالك والمستأجر وحضرتك الحل الوحيد لانهاء المشكلة من جذورها تحرير علاقة بين المالك والمستاجر مع وجود فترة انتقالية لتوفيق الاوضاع 
اما سلاح المفاجاءة الى بتتكلم علية مش موجود لان عقد الايجار لة مدة محددة لة تاريخ ابتداء وتاريخ انتهاء اين المفاجاءة ؟ 



> تمنيتها في بداية مشاركاتى ولكن لله في تأخير ذلك حكمة عسى أن يفهم الموتورون والحانقون أن المخالف ليس بالضرورة عدوا يجب سحقه والقضاء عليه بسلاح الفتاوى وآيات الذكر الحكيم التي يستخدمها البر والفاجر مطية لتحقيق أغراضه مثلما يحدث في كل زمان ومكان وعلى طريقة " الغازية لازم ترحل " وكذلك طريقة " عدو الشعب " التي كانت كفيلة بإنهاء حياة رجل مخلص لبلاده ومثقف على يد شعب غالبه جاهل موجه في تلك


وحضرتك انت نورت الموضوع بتاخير مشاركت واكرر  هذة شريعة اسلامية ولو كان فيها ماهو يدمر او يخرب مجتمعا نعيش فية فما كان اطلقها الخالق سبحانة وتعالى لتحكم بين البشر فلا تحرم ما حللة اللة من حق ثابت ومعلوم ومصان من الخالق لاصحابة الشرعيين الحقيقين .

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / ر. محمد1

السلام عليكم

يا اخى انا لم اوجه لك الدعوة للرد على ما كتبت وعلى ما اظن ان الكتاب كان للسيد عاطف هلال ورغم ذلك فمرحبا بك فى ردودك وان لم افقد الامل فى ان تتأدب معى قليلا ربما يحدث هذا ذات يوم من يدرى ، ثم اننى اخاطبك دائما بادئا بالسلام عليكم واتمناها منك ايضا يا اخى لعلها تهدىء نفسك تجاهى قليلا .

دائما احرص كل الحرص على الا انجرف لكلمات البعض الثقيلة فى وقعها على الاذن واتبادل معهم قلة حيائهم وتطاولهم على الناس ودائما ما احاول اخفاء العيوب التى تتراءى لى فيها لعلمى انى اخطىء مثلهم تماما ولهذا كان الصبر من اصعب الخصال وربما افضلها على الاطلاق وسأحاول ان اكون متماسكا فى الرد عليك يا اخى الفاضل لذا ساحاول وضع ردى عليك فى نقاط رغم انى لم اتوقع ان تقتحم كتابى للسيد المحترم عاطف هلال دون استئذان او حتى ان توغل فيها برفق فهذا اضعف الايمان .

•	النقطة الاولى : انا لا املك لكم طردا ولا وجودا ولكنى قصدت انه اذا لم يكن لديكم الاستعداد للاستماع بأدب للرأى الاخر وتحويل القضية من شكوى الى قضية سياسية فلا معنى لوجود الموضوع برمته وليس سيادتكم .

•	النقطة الثانية : فيما يتعلق بالفتاوى انت ذكرت بالعامية قائلا " حضرتك عمرك ماهتوصل لدرجة علمهم شىء " ولم لا يا سيدى وانا بدورى اقول لك " اطلعت الغيب ام اتخذت عند الله عهدا بأنى لن اصل الى ذلك " ، ثم انه لا عصمة لاحد من الناس بعد محمد "ص" طالما انى التزمت جانب الاخلاق والادب فى التخاطب معهم وتقدير علمهم وراجع ذلك سيادتكم فى كتابتى عن تلك النقطة ، ثم انى لم اتهمك ابدا بأنك احضرتها من بير سلم او شىء من هذا القبيل وانما قلت بأن رغم شرعية مطلبكم الا انه قد يكون ضيقا وقد تقعون بسبب ضيقه هذا يوما ما فريسة له او احد ابناءكم ، وليس معنى رفضى لفتوى ما ارى انها يلزمها قليل من الترشيد انى اهرب من الشريعة الاسلامية واحكامها وبالمناسبة هل حماسة سيادتكم لتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية والسير على منهاجها فى كل المجالات الاخرى متساويا مع حماستكم لها فى مجال تحريرالعلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر لانها ستؤمن لك بعض الدراهم من شقتك تلك ارجو ان يكون ذلك حقيقيا وفى هذه الحالة سأكسب عن صدق احد المجاهدين العظام كما وصفك السيد صاحب الموضوع ثم انى سعيد بأنك دحضت ارائى السابقة فهذا شرف لى يا اخى الفاضل ولو انى لم اسمع من دحضك هذا سوى كلمات مثل الهبل والميكافيلية والامنيات المنحرفة والكثير من مثل تلك المفردات التى تنم عن ادب عالى وذوق رفيع لك ارجو الا تكون قد ورثته هو الاخر عن اهلك كالشقة التى تحلم بعودتها وبالنسبة لحكمك على تلك العائلة بترك الشقة والانتقال للسكن جميعا مع اخيهم وزوجته فى شقة بالقانون المدنى كما تحب ان تطلق عليه احب ان اخبرك اننى الان تخليت سيناريو الحوار بينك وبين هذه المرأة فى حالة افتراضك ابنها بأنك ستقول لها هيا لملمى حاجياتك وبيعى فرشك واحضرى اخواتى البنات واخى الاصغر كى نعيش سويا فى شقتى المؤقتة ونترك لصاحب البيت هذه الشقة لانها من حقه فنحن محتلين !!!! اصدقك بالفعل اصدقك يا اخى الكريم انك كنت ستفعل هذا مع امك اذا كانت فى نفس هذا الموقف نعم معك حق ورغم انك تصر على عدم الفهم فيما يتعلق بأن اتمام اجراءات قرض ما استلزمت من البنك التأكد من ان طالب القرض يسكن فى العقار المشار اليه وقد حدث هذا امام عينى فى مقر عملى الا اننى ماذا افعل معك ورغم انى لم اقل ان شهادات الميلاد سندات ملكية فلك الحق فى الاتيان بكل ما هو باطل فمن يأبه لك .

•	النقطة الثالثة : فيما يتعلق بمحاولتى المساهمة فى حل تلك القضية يتبين من رد سيادتكم انك لم تهتم بصلبها او بفكرة عودة الحقوق المسلوبة ولكن ركضت مسرعا نحو تخطيئى فى فقه القانون وهذا شىء اعترف به تماما فأنا اجهل القانون ولست من رجاله ولم ازعم فى اقتراحاتى بذلك ولكن يا سيدى الفاضل كان من باب اولى لو صدقت النوايا وسبق ادبك لسانك ان تقول لى بلطف ان القانون يمنع هذا ويسمح بذاك وتساعدنى وتعاوننى على تكييف اقتراحاتى مع القانون ثم انه بعد ذلك لى سؤال ايها الرجل القانونى ، اليس هذا القانون وضعى ام انه قانون سماوى ان كانت الثانية اجابتك فسأصمت واعتذر وان كانت اجابتك هى الاولى فدعنى اقول لك ما الذى يمنع ايها الفقيه تطبيق القانونين فى ذات الوقت بحسب الحالة وهذا الموضوع سارى الان فى الاستثنائى والمدنى الطبيعى ، اه فهمت انت لم تفهم معنى جملتى بالجمع بينهما فانا قصدت الجمع بينهما فى السريان والتطبيق وليس فى قانون واحد ربما انت لم تقرأ جملة التتابع الزمنى . وعلى العموم تريث فى اطلراق رصاص كلماتك فأنت تصارعنى لا تناقشنى ورفقا بى حين تعلم انك جهبذ فى القانون وانا جاهل به فالعفو عند المقدرة ايها الكريم وليست هذه من شيم الابطال حيث يجب ان ترشدنى ان اخطأت الى الصحيح من القول ثم ان مسألة اصدار قانونين جديدين كانت من باب القضاء على الثغرات فى القوانين القديمة ليس الا وقد تركتم سيادتكم الاهتمام بمحاولتى المتواضعة للوصول لحل واستللت سيفك للايقاعى بى كأنك تريدنى انا لا الحل المناسب وحينما تتحرر العلاقة بين المالك والمؤجر يجوز ان تطلق يد المالك فى انهاء العقد وقتما يشاء مع استعداده للشرط الجزائى مثلا فهنا تكون المفاجأة يا اخى العزيز .

•	النقطة الرابعة : ثم ان كان غيابى عن الموضوع يسعدك - وكونى تقريبا الوحيد المخالف لك قليلا فى الرأى – يعنى انك تريده اتجاها واحدا والغيت مبدأ التشاور والتناصح وهذا ربما موجود فى الشريعة الاسلامية التى تتشدق بها كثيرا .

وفى الاخير لا اريد ان ايأس من محاولة لفت نظرك الى ان الاخلاق والادب والاحترام المتبادل هم جميعا سنام الشريعة الاسلامية ومن اجلهم وضعت ثم اقناعك بمشاركتنا الرأى بدلا من الهجوم بلا مبرر فلا مجال للاقناع بارهاب كلماتك الطائشة وفظاظتك وغلظة قلبك ابدا مهما حاولت فيا ليتك تحب الادب والاحترام وتوقير من هم اكبر منك سنا وتذكر ان كتابى الاخير لم يكن لك ولم اعنيك ولكن كان لابد من الرد عليك وعدم تجاهلك لربما يأتى منك خير فيبدو يا اخى انك لا تريد المناقشة ابدا ولكن تريد المصارعة وكتم الانفاس ، خسارة .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المغتصبة عقاراتهم بقوانين الإسكان الظالمة: أولا: قمت بإرسال برقية بتاريخ 7/5/2003 كما يلى: فخامة رئـيس الجمهورية ... معالى الدكتور / رئيس مجلس الوزراء ... مجلس الوزراء - القاهرة معالى الدكتور / رئيس مجلس الشعب ... مجلس الشعب - القاهرة = لقد أممت الدولة المساكن وشرًعت مجانية الإسكان ودعم المستأجر على حساب مالك العقار فى العقود الإيجارية القديمة الأبدية ضد الدستور وضد الشريعة الإسلامية وكافة الشرائع السماوية وضد الإعلان العالمى لحقوق الإنسان وضد الإتفاقيات الدولية لحماية الحقوق المدنية والإقتصادية . = هل يصل الظلم بتقنين إيجار شقة فاخرة بثمانية جنيهات (دولار واحد) شهريا أى ربع جنيه يوميا وثبات القيمة 40 سنة ، حتى أصبحت نفس الشقة تؤجر بتسعمائة جنيه شهريا بالقانون الجديد ويسمى ذلك قانون إيجارات ؟ = المستأجر يدفع ثمانية جنيهات شهريا أجرة شقة تأويه هو وأسرته ويتكلم فى التليفون العادى المنزلى بمائتى جنيه شهريا ، و8 جنيه شهريا لرفع كيس الزبالة ، ويدفع 100 جنيه كهرباء شهريا، ويدفع جراج سيارته 100 جنيه شهريا بخلاف الموبايل مايزيد عن 300 جنيه شهريا ، ويسمى ذلك عدالة إجتماعية ونظام عام ؟ = الدولة تفرض ضريبة دعم مباشرة على ملاك العقارات بدعم 7 مليون مستأجر بعشرين مليار جنيه سنويا على الأقل تغتصب قهرا من حقوق ملاك العقارات القديمة دون سند من الدستور ودون تعويض عادل ، ولن يضيع حق وراءه مطالب . = المحكمة الدستورية العليا حكمت ومازالت تحكم بعدم دستورية مواد القانون الظالم حتى أصبح مهلهلا وعنوانا لظلم الدولة والمشرع وعدوانا على الدستور ، فكيف تم هذا التشريع الظالم ، ولماذا تحجم الدولة والمشرّع على المبادرة بإنهاء هذا الظلم . = ثبات القيمة الإيجارية لعشرات السنين حتى أصبحت أجرة رمزية هزيلة إقتحمت بها الدولة والمشرع حقوق مالك العقار لصالح فئة المستأجرين وعدوانا على حقوق الملكية الخاصة المصونة بالدستور وتعظيما لحقوق المستأجر وإنتقصت من ملكية مالك العقار والتى تتمثل فى مقابل الإنتفاع الحقيقى لملكيته وهو تأميم للملكية العقارية لصالح فئة المستأجرين ، وإجبار لمالك العقار على دعم المستأجر ، فضلا عن الأضرار المجحفة التالية : ـ فوائض مالية للمستأجر على حساب المالك تمثلت فى مدخرات وإستهلاك ترفى للمستأجر على حساب المالك . - ما يزيد عن 2 مليون شقة مغلقة من جانب المستأجرين ، فى حين لا يجد ملاك العقارات وأبنائهم وورثتهم المأوى سوى بإيجارات لا تقل عن 600 جنيه للشقة . ـ عدم صيانة العقار مما أدى إلى تصدعه ، ويؤدى لتدمير الثروة العقارية . ـ إنخفاض قيمة العقار (الأرض + المبانى) إلى عشر ثمن الأرض . ـ موت وشلل رأسمال مالك العقار لعدم قدرته على بيعه فمن المجنون الذى يقدم على شراء عقار أو شقة مؤممة لصالح من يستأجرها بقروش معدودة ؟ ـ مشاركة المستأجر لورثة مالك العقار فى ما آل إليهم من ميراث ... وهو عدوان على حقوق الميراث .. وهو عدوان على حدود الله .. ـ حرمان المالك من السكنى بالعين ملكه ، وإجباره على السكنى بأجر من 800-1800 جنيه شهريا فى حين ينعم المستأجر بالسكنى ب 10 جنيه شهريا .. ـ حرمان مالك العقار من التصرف فى الشقة ملكه فى حين يمتلك المستأجر شقة أخرى ينعم بحرية التصرف فيها إستعمالا أو إستغلالا أو بحرية تصرفه فيها بالسعر الحقيقى ... ـ إنتشار العداوة والبغضاء والأحقاد بين ملاك العقارات المقهورين ومستأجرى العقارات المستفيدين من هذا الظلم ، وقضايا الإسكان بالملايين شاهدة على هذا الصراع ، مما يعد إنتهاكا للدستور الذى يقرر المساواة والعدالة الإجتماعية ... = ما هكذا تحكم الشعوب لصالح أصوات الأغلبية التى يتم دعمها على حساب مالك العقار المقهور ، وويل لمن حرم حلالا وحلل حراما وشرع الظلم بإسم العدالة . = فضيلة مفتى الديار وفضيلة الإمام شيخ الأزهر أفتيا ببطلان هذا الظلم فهل تلك الفتاوى لا تخص الدولة أو المشرّع ، ولا تسرى عليهم حرمة مخالفة التشريع الإسلامى الذى هو الدين الرسمى للدولة والسكوت على هذا الظلم والقهر ؟ = عشرات السنوات وأيدى الحكومات المرتعشة تخشى الإقتراب من هذا الظلم فمتى الخلاص ؟ = مصيبة الملاك عظيمة وذنب الحكومة والمشرع أعظم ، والساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس . = رئيس الحكومة أعلن فى مجلس الشعب عام 2003 بمعايشته مشكلة تثبيت الإيجارات لمدة 40 عاما إنهارت بسببها مئات العمارات على رؤؤس سكانها التى تدعى الدولة حمايتهم ، وتعرّض الثروة العقارية للتدمير ، وتسعى الحكومة للمصادرة الكاملة للعقارات بقانون إتحاد الشاغلين لتكوين كميونات شيوعية تدار بإتحادات "مغتصبى العقارات بمجانية الإسكان" . = خمسون عاما والدولة تعالج أزمة الإسكان بقوانين ظالمةحتى خربت المساكن والذمم والضمائر وإستفحلت الأزمة . = تحميل ملاك العقارات المقهورين مسئولية التكافل الإجتماعى هو إغتصاب جماعى لحقوق الملكية تباركه الدولة ضد حقوق الملكية الخاصة . = كيف تكون هناك ديموقراطية بدون حماية لحقوق الملكية وثمارها ، وبدون المساواة بين المواطنين ، وكيف يكون الإصلاح الإقتصادى مع التسعير الجبرى المتجمد لعشرات السنين . = نطالبكم أن تبادروا لما تمليه عليكم واجباتكم وضمائركم من الإنهاء الفورى لهذا الظلم لفئة أقلية ملاك العقارات لصالح الغالبية من المستأجرين . = أعيدوا حق الملاك فى إقتضاء الأجرة الحقيقية لأملاكهم مع إلزامهم بصيانتها ولن يتقاعسوا عن المحافظة عليها حرصا على ملكيتهم وثمارها ، ولتقرروا ماشاء لكم من الضرائب العادلة لدعم المستأجرين المستحقين كمحدودى أو معدومى الدخل على حساب ميزانية الدولة وليس على حساب فئة أقلية ملاك العقارات بإنتهاك حقوقهم المادية فى تقاضى الأجرة الحقيقية طبقا للقانون الجديد وطبقا لما تؤجره وزارة الأوقاف ووزارة الإسكان. = فلتدعم الدولة المستأجرين محدودى الدخل بمنحهم أراضى الدولة بأجر رمزى مع دعم الكهرباء والمياه مجانا لهم بمشاريع تمولها البنوك التى تقرض المليارات للأفراد . = العمارات فى مصر تتهاوى وتنهار على المستأجرين الذين إستحلوا نعيم السحت الذى تباركه الدولة بقوانينها الظالمة المهترئة ، لتعلن للعالم يوميا فضيحة مجانية الإسكان التى لا مثيل لها فى العالم كله ، والتى حولت المساكن القديمة إلى ملاجئ قذرة مهملة بدون صيانة حتى باتت تتراقص تحت أنين الملاك المعذبين وضحكات المستأجرين الناعمين فى جحيم المساكن الهشة المنهوبة . = قوانين خراب العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر حولت المساكن القديمة المجانية إلى نعوش معلقة ومقابر جماعية لسكانها المستميتين عليها دون صيانة أو ترميم أو إزالة حتمية . = الخبير الإقتصادى العالمى " هرناندو دى سوتو " أصدر تقريره عام 1997 يفضح به الموت والشلل الإقتصادى الناجم عن قانون خراب المساكن فى مصر بإيجارات رمزية لثروة مقدارها 240 مليار دولار تعادل 30 ضعف قيمة أموال البورصة المصرية ، وتعادل أضعاف المعونات الإقتصادية والقروض والمنح التى مدت الحكومات المتعاقبة أياديها لإستدانتها لإصلاح الإقتصاد المصرى العاجز بسبب الإعجاز الحكومى فى تدمير الإقتصاد بقوانين الخراب العاجل التى أوصلت قيمة الجنيه المصرى إلى 7 بنس إنجليزى و12 سنت أمريكى ونصف ريال سعودى. = " إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها ، وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل " صدق الله العظيم . توقيع الدكتور/ خالد مرسى العصافيرى 3 شارع طلعت حرب - الإسكندرية ت: 4861176 محمول: 0122145510 ثانيا: قام الأستاذ عصام رفعت بنشر موضوع البرقية فى مجلة الأهرام الإقتصادى فى العدد رقم 1840 بتاريخ 12/ 4/ 2004 بعنوان (شقة بدولار فى الشهر- إتحادات مغتصبى الشقق بمجانية الإسكان) والعدد رقم 1843 بتاريخ 3/5/2004 بعنوان (الإغتصاب-عش الدبابير فى الإيجارات القديمة)" ثالثا: قمت برفع دعوى ضد أحد سكان شقة ورثتها عن المرحوم والدى المؤجرة مبلغ 12.5 جنيه شهريا فى حين إضطررت لإستئجار شقة بالقانون 4 لسنة 1996 بمبلغ 1850 جنيه شهريا منذ عام 1997 ، والدعوى موضوعها طلب التعويض بمبلغ 396050 جنيه عن مافاتنى من كسب فى الأجرة الحقيقية ومالحقنى من خسارة فى ماتكبدته من إيجارات لعدم تمكنى من سكنى الشقة ملكى المحكرة لصالح المستأجر وإبنه من بعده وذلك بالتضامن مع رئيس الوزراء بصفته ورئيس مجلس الشعب عن مصادرة وإغتصاب حقوق الملكية المصونة بالدستور بالإضافة إلى طلب تعويض مؤقت مائة ألف جنيه بسبب إذابة قيمة الشقة وعدم إمكانية بيعها والتصرف فيها عشرات السنين . رابعا: قمت برفع الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا بتاريخ 22/3/2008 للطعن بعدم دستورية المواد التالية: 1- عدم دستورية المادة 1 والمادة 2 من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 الخاص بلجان تحديد الإيجارات ، 2- عدم دستورية المادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بتجميد الأجرة المحددة من بداية العقد ، 3- عدم دستورية المادة 7 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم ينص عليه من زيادة الأجرة الأماكن السكنية طبقا لما نص عليه من زيادة أجرة الأماكن الغير سكنية ، 4- عدم دستورية القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 فيما لم ينص عليه من قيام لجان تحديد الأجرة بإعادة تقدير أجرة الأماكن القديمة الخاضعة للقانون 136 لسنة 1981 طبقا لأجرة المثل للأماكن الخاضعة للقانون 4 لسنة 1996 ، 5- عدم دستورية القانون رقم 24 لسنة 1965 بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون 121 لسنة 1947 فيما نص عليه فى المادة 1 إلغاء حق مالك العقار فى طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة (الملجئة) لشغل المكان بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه ، 6- عدم دستورية المادة 18 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم ينص عليه فى حق مالك العقار طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة لشغل المكان بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه ، 7- عدم دستورية المادة 22 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم تنص عليه على فسخ عقد المسكن عند إمتلاك المستأجر أو أحد المقيمين معه لشقة سكنية بعد إستئجاره للشقة الخاضعة لقوانين إيجار الأماكن . = وهو ما يخالف المواد الدستورية 2 ، 4 ، 7 ، 8 ، 25 ، 34 ، 35 ، 40 من الدستور. خامسا: قوانين غصب المساكن صدر ضدها الفتاوى التالية: ** فتوى الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوى مفتى جمهورية مصر (شيخ الجامع الأزهر حاليا) = بتاريخ 10 إبريل 1994 نشر بجريدة الأهرام بالعدد 39206 السنة 118 مقالا على لسان مفتى الديار المصرية فى هذا الوقت الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد سيد طنطاوى جاء فيه : "من أهم السلبيات التى إشتملت علها عقود الإيجار المعمول بها حاليا (جـ) بقاء أجور المساكن وغيرها على الأجر الذى تم الإتفاق عليه من عشرات السنين وكأن عقد الإجارة عقد تمليك لا عقد إجارة مما جعل الملاك المؤجرين للمساكن ، ولاسيما القديمة يضجون بالشكوى ومما جعل معظم أصحاب رؤوس الأموال ينصرفون إنصرافا تاما عن تأجير مايبنونه من مساكن لشعورهم بالحيف والإجحاف وكثرة المتاعب والمشاكل". وإنتهى مقال فضيلة المفتى إلى خلاصة القول : "ومن أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الثابتة والتى لاتقبل التأويل أو التحريف بالنسبة لعقد الإيجارة أن يكون محدد المدة والمنفعة والقيمة وأن يكون مبنيا على التراضى التام بين الطرفين أو بحكم قضائى فى حالة الإختلاف وأنه متى إنتهت مدته فللطرفين كامل الحرية فى تجديده أو عدم تجديده ، كما أن لهما كامل الحرية عند تجديده فى أن تكون القيمة الإيجارية مساوية للقيمة السابقة أو تزيد عليها أو تنقص عنها على حسب الظروف والأحوال والعرض والطلب". الفتوى الشرعية لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل من مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية الأستاذ الدكتور / نصر فريد محمد واصل بتاريخ 2/6/1998 الصادرة للمدعى : ":أطلعنا على الطلب المقدم من المواطن / خالد مرسى عبدالله – المقيد برقم 629 / 1998 والذى يذكر فيه :" "أنه نشر بالأهرام أكثر من مرة فتوى دار الإفتاء عن العلاقة الإيجارية والذى نتج عن القانون الوضعى فى حالات إخلاء المستأجر ومن خلال قواعد لصالح المستأجر وتحمل الكثير من العوائق والغبن ضد المالك ونتج عن ذلك إهدار العديد من حقوق المالك ". الجواب "عقد الإيجار فى الشريعة الإسلام لابد أن يكون محدد المدة والقيمة والمنفعة فإذا خلا من ذلك كان عقدا غير صحيح شرعا" "وعقد الإيجار المؤبد والذى يمتد تلقائيا رغما عن إرادة المؤجر أى المالك كما جاء فى السؤال يعد عقدا باطلا لعدم توافر الرضا من أحد الطرفين وكل عقد يداخله الغش والإكراه يكون عقدا غير صحيح شرعا ولايجوز لولى الأمر أن يتدخل فى عقد الإيجار مقررا إمتداده وتأبيده لأن هذا مخالف لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ولإجماع الفقهاء من العصر الأول للإسلام حتى وقتنا هذا على أن عقد الإيجار يجب أن يكون محدد المدة ولابد فيها من رضى الطرفين كسائر العقود وأن أى عقد خلا من رضا الطرفين يعتبر عقدا باطلا ". "وهذا ينطبق على عقد الإيجار" "وهذا اذا كان الحال كما ورد بالسؤال" "والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ؛ مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية 2/6/98 أ.د. نصر فريد محمد واصل. **الفتوى المنشورة فى موقع "دار الإفتاء" : http://www.dar-alifta.org/ViewFatwa....=190&Type=Ency بالرقـم المسلسل 2676 الموضوع (1277) عقار مغتصب التاريخ 7/2/ 1980: بالطلب المتضمن أن زيدا فى عهد سلطته ومكنته أخذ عقار عمرو غصبا بدون عذر شرعى أو لزوم ، وبدون إعلام وإخبار عنه وتقرير لأسباب الأخذ والغصب . ثم وهبه لإدارة لم يكن لها سابق عهد بعمرو ولا بعقاره ، واتفق أن سيطر بكر على زيد وغالبه على جميع اختصاصاته وسلطته وأخذ عهدة رد المظلمة والاحتساب وجزاء الاعتداء على الحقوق، فصار عقار عمرو المغصوب والإدارة التى وهبها زيد هذا العقار كلها بيد بكر وتحت إمرته، ولكن بكرا لم يهتم برد هذا العقار إلى عمرو مع طلب عمرو له مرارا واستغاثته، ملحا على بكر وطال عليه الأمد ولم يبد سبب ظاهر لإغفال بكر هذا الأمر، فلم يتقدم ولو شبرا لإزالة تلك الجناية لزيد على عمرو ولإعادة العقار إليه ورد المظلمة للآن بل استأثره واستبد به. وطلب السائل الإفادة عما يجب على بكر فى هذا الشأن وما هى ذمته فى هذا العقار المغصوب أمام الحق ، وإزاء نصوص القرآن وأحاديث النبى الكريم ، فإن كان هناك حكم فى إدانة الغاصب لعقار عمرو بدون حق وتمليكه لرجل آخر أو إدارة خاصة . هل ينطبق ذلك الحكم على هذا الظلم الأخير الذى اجترأ بكر فى إدامة الغصب والغض فيه مع استغاثة المجنى عليه عمرو لعقاره المغصوب ، ومع القدرة التامة لبكر على النصفة ورد المظلمة من إعادة الحق إلى صاحبه فما قضى بكر شيئا للآن فى حق عمرو وربما يريد أن يقضى وطره منه ، فهل يعاقب بكر على عمله هذا أم لا وما هى العقوبة الشرعية لمثل هذا العمل فى ضوء كتاب الله وسنة خاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وسلم وآثار الفقهاء وأقضية القضاة وتوصيات المجتهدين الكرام ? الجواب فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق إن الغصب هو الاستيلاء على مال الغير بلا حق عقارا كان أو منقولا أو انتفاعا ، وهو محرم بالقرآن وبالسنة وبإجماع المسلمين . أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم } النساء 29 ، وقوله تعالى { ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون } البقرة 188 ، وقوله تعالى { أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون فى البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا } الكهف 79 ، وأما السنة فما رواه جابر من قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى خطبة يوم النحر (إن دماءكم وأموالكم حرام كحرمة يومكم هذا فى شهركم هذا فى بلدكم هذا) وما رواه سعيد بن زيد قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول (من أخذ شبرا من الأرض ظلما طوقه الله من سبع أرضين) متفق عليهما وما رواه أبو إسحاق الجوزجانى بسنده أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (لا يحل مال امرىء مسلم إلا بطيب نفس منه) وقد أجمع المسلمون على تحريم الغصب فى الجملة ، ومن أجل هذا اتفق الفقهاء على أن من غصب شيئا - عقارا أو منقولا لزمه رده لقول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (على اليد ما أخذت حتى تؤديه (ولأن حق المغصوب منه معلق بين ماله وماليته ولا يتحقق إلا برده . هذا وتصرفات الغاصب فى العين المغصوبة إما باطلة لأنه لا يملك ذات العين، وإما موقوفة على إجازة المالك . فإذا وهب الغاصب العين المغصوبة لآخر ولم يجز المالك هذه الهبة وقعت باطلة ، وكان للمالك أخذ العين وأجرة مثلها مدة الغصب ، ومقابل ما نقص منها بسبب الاستعمال أو التعدى أو الإهمال . لما كان ذلك ففى واقعة السؤال يكون زيد آثما بغصبه عقار عمرو بدون وجه شرعى ، أو إذن من مالكه ثم إن هبة زيد هذا العقار المغصوب لأية جهة تقع باطلة ، لأنه غير مالك لما وهب ، ولو اتخذها مسجدا حرمت الصلاة فيه باتفاق الفقهاء ، وإن اختلفوا فى سقوط الفرض بها أو عدم سقوطه . ثم إن بكرا الذى صار إليه أمر هذه العين المغصوبة يلزمه شرعا إزالة الغصب ، وتمكين مالك العقار منه إذا كانت واقعة الغصب ثابتة قطعا دون شبهة وإن لم يفعل مع تمكنه وقدرته كان آثما ومشاركا لزيد الغاصب الأول . أما عقوبة الغصب يوم القيامة فقد بينتها الأحاديث الشريفة المسطورة آنفا . وأما فى القضاء فى الدنيا فإن على المغصوب منه إقامة دعواه أمام القاضى وتقديم دليله ، فإن ثبتت الدعوى كان القضاء له بحقه وفقا للنصوص الشرعية وإجماع المسلمين ، على أن على الغاصب رد ما أخذ . بذلك جرى قضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء والقضاة والمسلمين المجتهدين فإن البينة على من ادعى واليمين على من أنكر . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم . الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المغتصبة بقوانين العار فى العقار: يجب عى كل مالك شقة أو عقار المطالبة بتطبيق أحكام الدستور فى صيانة حقوق الملكية الخاصة والمطالبة بإسترداد حقوقنا المغتصبة والتى تتمثل فى الثمار الحقيقية العادلة التى أهدرها القوانين الظالمة والتى يحق لنا إستردادها والتعويض عن أجر المثل الحقيقى العادل طوال فترات إغتصابها بتلك القوانين . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. الدكتور/خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى 3 شارع طلعت حرب بالإسكندرية ت: 0122145510

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة أملاكهم بأجرة قانونية هزيلة:
= فيما يلى بعض ما جاء فى الدعوى بعدم الدستورية التى قمت برفعها بالقضية رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" بتاريخ 22/3/2008 أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا:
تأميم ومصادرة القيمة الإيجارية لصالح المستأجر دعما من حقوق وثمار ملكية مالك العقار:
= التشريعات التى إنهمرت منذ عام 1952 إنتقصت حق المالك فى الأجر العادل عن حق الإنتفاع الحقيقى لأجر الشقة ، وأجبرت مالك  العقار على الرضوخ للظلم الواقع عليه فى تحديد الأجرة العادلة ، وإستمر تجميد الأجرة المفروضة بالقوانين الآمرة والتى لايمنع فرضها جبرا حق المدعى فى المطالبة بالتعويض عن حق الإنتفاع العادل للشقة التى إستفاد بها المستأجر منذ تاريخ إستئجاره الشقة فى 1/9/1977 حتى الآن .
= إستمرار حرمان مالك الشقة من أجر المثل ومن مئات الجنيهات شهريا لصالح مستأجر الشقة بإدعاء العدالة الإجتماعية هو إفشاء للظلم والبغضاء ؛  بل هى صناعة التشريع الظالمة ؛ بل هو إضرار من المشرع "ولى الأمر" بإبقاء هذا الظلم والجور ومصادرة أموال وحقوق مالك الشقة وحقوق ملكيته لصالح المستأجر .
= فضلا عن أن تكاليف إدارة العقار ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة وأجر البواب الحقيقى قد إلتهمت القيمة الثابتة 3&#37; من تكلفة المبانى عام 1968 (30 جنيه شهريا) المقررة بل وإلتهمت كامل الأجرة المقدرة منذ عام 1968 ، بل وتوحشت وتوغلت مصاريف الإدارة والبواب والصيانة والإصلاحات حتى تمثلت عدوانا على أموال مالك العقار وورثته من بعده وهى الملكية الخاصة لمالك العقار .
= أى أن المشرع "ولى الأمر" أورث ورثة مالك العقار عقارا محملا بمديونية قائمة ومستمرة بإلزامهم بنفقات تزيد على أجرة العقار مهدرا حق الله فى المواريث ومهدرا الدستور الذى يحمى الملكية الخاصة وحقوق الإرث المكفولة الذى حولها لديون موروثة .
مخالفة الشريعة الإسلامية:
= فضلا عن مخالفة هذه المادة للشريعة الإسلامية التى نص عليها التعديل الدستورى فى المادة 2 من الدستور والتى تنص على:
( مادة 2 ) الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع .





= وهو التعديل الذى صدر بتاريخ 22 مايو 1980 بما يعطى الولاية للمحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الرقابة على الشرعية الدستورية فى مجال تطبيقها للمادة الثانية من الدستور بعد تعديلها والتى أفرغتها المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى مجال تطبيقها على ما إرتأته فى الحكم فى الدعوى رقم 68 لسنة 19 قضائية "دستورية" أنه لا يوجد فى الشريعة الإسلامية سوى الحكم القطعى الثبوت فى شأن العقود كافة ، هو النص القرآنى الكريم "ياأيها الذين أمنوا أوفوا بالعقود " – اية رقم (1) سورة المائدة .
= ويحق لنا أن نطالب عدالة المحكمة الدستورية أن تطلب "خبرة الفتوى الشرعية" ممن هو أهل لها والقائم عليها والذى يختص بها وهو "مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية" التابع "لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل" ، وقد حفلت الدعوى بالفتاوى التالية:
1)) ** فتوى الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوى مفتى جمهورية مصر (شيخ الجامع الأزهر حاليا):
= بتاريخ 10 إبريل 1994 نشر بجريدة الأهرام بالعدد 39206 السنة 118 مقالا على لسان مفتى الديار المصرية فى هذا الوقت الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد سيد طنطاوى جاء فيه :
"من أهم السلبيات التى إشتملت علها عقود الإيجار المعمول بها حاليا (جـ) بقاء أجور المساكن وغيرها على الأجر الذى تم الإتفاق عليه من عشرات السنين وكأن عقد الإجارة عقد تمليك لا عقد إجارة مما جعل الملاك المؤجرين للمساكن ، ولاسيما القديمة يضجون بالشكوى ومما جعل معظم أصحاب رؤوس الأموال ينصرفون إنصرافا تاما عن تأجير مايبنونه من مساكن لشعورهم بالحيف والإجحاف وكثرة المتاعب والمشاكل".
وإنتهى مقال فضيلة المفتى إلى خلاصة القول :
"ومن أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الثابتة والتى لاتقبل التأويل أو التحريف بالنسبة لعقد الإيجارة أن يكون محدد المدة والمنفعة والقيمة وأن يكون مبنيا على التراضى التام بين الطرفين أو بحكم قضائى فى حالة الإختلاف وأنه متى إنتهت مدته فللطرفين كامل الحرية فى تجديده أو عدم تجديده ، كما أن لهما كامل الحرية عند تجديده فى أن تكون القيمة الإيجارية مساوية للقيمة السابقة أو تزيد عليها أو تنقص عنها على حسب الظروف والأحوال والعرض والطلب".(مستند 11 المرفق بصحيفة الدعوى الموضوعية)





2)) ** الفتوى الشرعية لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل من مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية الأستاذ الدكتور / نصر فريد محمد واصل بتاريخ 2/6/1998 الصادرة "للمدعى":
":أطلعنا على الطلب المقدم من المواطن / خالد مرسى عبدالله – المقيد برقم 629 / 1998 والذى يذكر فيه :"
"أنه نشر بالأهرام أكثر من مرة فتوى دار الإفتاء عن العلاقة الإيجارية والذى نتج عن القانون الوضعى فى حالات إخلاء المستأجر ومن خلال قواعد لصالح المستأجر وتحمل الكثير من العوائق  والغبن ضد المالك ونتج عن ذلك إهدار العديد من حقوق المالك ".
الجواب
"عقد الإيجار فى الشريعة الإسلام لابد أن يكون محدد المدة والقيمة والمنفعة فإذا خلا من ذلك كان عقدا غير صحيح شرعا"
"وعقد الإيجار المؤبد والذى يمتد تلقائيا رغما عن إرادة المؤجر أى المالك كما جاء فى السؤال يعد عقدا باطلا لعدم توافر الرضا من أحد الطرفين وكل عقد يداخله الغش والإكراه يكون عقدا غير صحيح شرعا ولايجوز لولى الأمر أن يتدخل فى عقد الإيجار مقررا إمتداده وتأبيده لأن هذا مخالف لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ولإجماع الفقهاء من العصر الأول للإسلام حتى وقتنا هذا على أن عقد الإيجار يجب أن يكون محدد المدة ولابد فيها من رضى الطرفين كسائر العقود وأن أى عقد خلا من رضا الطرفين يعتبر عقدا باطلا ".
"وهذا ينطبق على عقد الإيجار" "وهذا اذا كان الحال كما ورد بالسؤال" "والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ؛ 
مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية "
2/6/98 أ.د. نصر فريد محمد واصل 
(مستند 11 المرفق بصحيفة الدعوى الموضوعية)

= أى أن "ولى الأمر" بدلا من أن يشرع الدعم للمستأجر سواء بتهيئة المسكن للمحتاج مجانا أو بنسبة من الأجرة ، إستسهل معصية الله ببخس ملاك العقارات حقهم المشروع العادل .




= فضلا عن أن محكمة الحكم تراءى لها أن الإجتهاد أولى وأوجب "لولى الأمر"...! (وجل من لايسهو أو يخطئ) وأصاب قاضى القضاة أمير المؤمنين عمر إبن الخطاب فى قولته المشهورة الخالدة (أصابت المرأة وأخطأ عمر) ؛ ونستميح عدالة المحكمة الدستورية العذر فى توضيح النقطتين التاليتين :
أولا: قالة إجتهاد "ولى الأمر" ليواجه ما تقتضيه مصلحة الجماعة مردودة بما يلى:
= ولى الأمر الذى أصدر جل القوانين الإستثنائية (الإشتراكية) ومنها القانون 46 لسنة 1962 كان رجلا عسكريا تولى زمام البلاد بإنقلاب عسكرى تحت حراسة الدبابات ، وخاض بالجماعة (بشعبه) معارك وحروب منها عام 1956 وحرب عام 1967 وبينهما حرب اليمن ، وكبد شعبه الكثير من الهزائم والويلات والخسائر الجسيمة فى الأرواح والأموال والمعدات والممتلكات وأدخل الروس (الشيوعيون الملحدين الكفرة) إلى البلاد بعد أن إمتهن اليهود الصهاينة ثلث الأرض المصرية بالإحتلال الذى عانت منه البلاد 14 عاما ، وأضاع القدس ، وأقر بنفسه تسببه فى هزيمة 1967 فى خطاب التنحى ليلة 9يونيو 1967. 
= فلا يجوز أن تسند له ولأعماله حق "فقه الإجتهاد فى مصلحة العباد" هو أو عظماء الإتحاد الإشتراكى الذين كانوا يشرعون القوانين الإشتراكية  وقد حكم عليهم بالخيانة العظمى من ثورة 15 مايو 1972.
= وقالة أن الشريعة الإسلامية ليس بها سوى الحكم القطعى الثبوت فى شأن العقود كافة ، هو النص القرآنى الكريم "ياأيها الذين أمنوا أوفوا بالعقود " – آية رقم (1) سورة المائدة قول مردود أيضا لأن الشريعة الإسلامية تمتلئ بالنصوص الإلهية القطعية الدلالة والثبوت والتى تأمر بالعدل وتمنع أكل أموال الناس بالباطل وتمنع الظلم وبخس الناس أشياءهم؛ ولنتمعن فى الأحكام الإلهية القطعية الدلالة والثبوت بالنص القرآنى فى النهى عن ذلك:
= العدل في الشريعة الإسلامية قال اللّه تعالى: 
{ يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِاُلْقِسْط شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ اُلوَالِدَيْنِ وَاُلأَقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيَّاً أَوْ فَقِيراً فَاُللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا اُلْهَوَى أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا...} [النساء: 135] . 
وقال تعالى: { وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاُعْدِلُوا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى } [الأنعام: 152] . 
وقال تعالى: { إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا اُلأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ اُلنَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِاُلْعَدْلِ...} [النساء: 58] . 
وقال تعالى: { وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَ تَعْدِلُوا اُعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى...} [المائدة: 8] وقال تعالى: { إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِاُلْعَدْلِ وَاُلإحْسَانِ وَإِيْتَاءِ ذِي اُلْقُرْبَى...} [النحل: 90] . 
وقد أمر اللّه تعالى رسوله محمداً صلّى اللّه عليه وسلم بالعدل بين المسلمين فقال: 
{وَأُمِرْتُ لِأَعْدِلَ بَيْنَكُمُ...} [الشورى: 15].
كما أمر اللّه تعالى بالعدل بين جميع الناس فقال: { قُلْ أَمَرَ رَبِّي بِاُلْقِسْطِ..} [الأعراف: 29]. 





= وأكّد بوضوح أن القسط مطلوب حتى مع غير المسلمين فقال تعالى:
{ لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اُللَّهُ عَنِ اُلَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي اُلدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يُحِبُّ اُلْمُقْسِطِينَ } [الممتحنة: 8].
= انطلاقاً من هذه الآيات الكريمة استنتج الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه اللّه، أن العدل من أهم مقاصد الشريعة فقال: "إن اللّه سبحانه أرسل رسله وأنزل كتبه ليقوم الناس بالقسط، وهو العدل الذي قامت به الأرض والسماوات فإذا ظهرت أمارات العدل وأسفر وجهه بأي طريق كان فثمّ شرع اللّه ودينه. واللّه سبحانه أعلم، وأحكم وأعدل أن يخصّ طرق العدل وأماراته وأعلامه بشيء، 
ثم ينفي ما هو أظهر منها وأقوى دلالة وأبين أمارة فلا يجعله منها، ولا يحكم عند وجودها وقيامها بموجبها. بل قد بيّن سبحانه بما شرعه من الطرق أنّ مقصوده إقامة العدل بين عباده وقيام الناس بالقسط، فأي طريق يُستخرَج بها العدل والقسط فهي من الدين وليست مخالفة له".
المبحث الأول: العدل في العقود يقوم على التوازن والتراضى:
= ولقد اقتضت طبيعة الحياة الاجتماعية بين الناس منذ وجدوا أن تقوم بينهم عقود واتفاقات كثيرة لقضاء الحاجات وتبادل المنافع. وجاءت الشريعة الإسلامية فأقرّت من العقود التي يتعامل بها الناس بعد أن طهّرتها من كل ألوان الظلم، وأمرت بالوفاء بهذه العقود. قال تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِاُلْعُقُودِ...} [المائدة:1].
وإذا كان العدل بين الناس هو هدف الشريعة الأول، فإنّ العدل في العقود يتجلّى في أمرين اثنين حرصت عليهما الأحكام الشرعية وهما:
1 - التوازن بين التزامات الطرفين: قال تعالى: 
{ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِاُلْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ اُلْكِتَابَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ اُلنَّاسُ بِاُلْقِسْطِ} [الحديد: 25]
ومعنى هذه الآية: أنه حتى يقوم الناس بالقسط فيجب عليهم أن يلتزموا بأحكام القرآن وأن يقيسوا التزامات الطرفين بالميزان حتى لا يطغى أحدهما على الآخر. ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وَاُلسَّمَاءَ رَفَعَهَا وَوَضَعَ اُلْمِيزَانَ * ألاَ تَطْغُوا فِي اُلْمِيزَانِ * وَأَقِيمُوا اُلْوَزْنَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ وَلا تُخْسِرُوا اُلْمِيزَانَ} [الرحمن: 7 ـ 9]. 
وقوله تعالى: { وَأَوْفُوا اُلْكَيْلَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ لا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْساً إِلاَ وُسْعَهَا} [الأنعام: 152].
= وقد طالب نبيّ اللّه تعالى شُعيب عليه السلام قومه بقوله: 
{ وَلا تَنْقُصُوا اُلْمِكْيَالَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ إِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ وَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ مُّحِيطٍ * وَيَا قَوْمِ أَوْفُوا اُلْمِكْيَالَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا اُلنَّاسَ أَشْيَآءَهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي اُلْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [هود: 84، 85].



= وبمثل هذا أمر اللّه تعالى المسلمين فقال: 
{ وَأَوْفُوا اُلْكَيْلَ إِذَا كِلْتُمْ وَزِنُوا بِاُلْقِسْطَاسِ اُلْمُسْتَقِيمِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً}[الإسراء: 35] 
بل هدّد اللّه تعالى المسلمين بالويل إذا تلاعبوا بالميزان حتى يختلّ التوازن بين الطرفين فقال تعالى: 
{وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِينَ * اُلَّذِينَ إِذَا اُكْتَالُوا عَلَى اُلنَّاسِ يَسْتَوْفُونَ * وَإِذَا كَالُوهُمْ أَوْ وَّزَنُوهُمْ يُخْسِرُونَ * أَلَا يَظُنُّ أُوْلَئِكَ أَنَّهُم مَّبْعُوثُونَ * لِيَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ * يَوْمَ يَقُومُ اُلنَّاسُ لِرَبِّ اُلْعَالَمِينَ }[المطففين:1-6].
{ فَأَوْفُواْ الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ وَلاَ تَبْخسُواْ الناسَ أَشيَاءهُمْ وَلاَ تُفسِدُواْ في الأَرْض } [الأعراف85].
{ أَوْفُواْ الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ تَبْخَسُواْ النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلاَ تَعْثَوْاْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [هود 85].
{ ولَا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [الشعراء 183].
= انطلاقاً من هذه الآيات الكريمة التي فرضت على المسلمين إقامة التوازن بين التزامات الطرفين، فإنّ الشريعة الإسلامية منعت كثيراً من العقود التي يختلّ فيها هذا التوازن، سواء بسبب استغلال أحد الطرفين للآخر، أو بسبب جهل أحد الطرفين أو اضطراره، أو بسبب الرغبة في المخاطرة، ومن ذلك منع بيوع الغرر بأنواعها ،ومنع القمار والربا والاحتكار، وكذلك فرْضُ بعض الأحكام الشرعية في كثير من العقود لمنع الاختلال في التوازن، وتفصيل هذا الكلام موجود في أمّهات كتب الفقه.
2 - التراضي بين طرفي العقد:
قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُم بَيْنَكُم بِاُلْبَاطِلِ إِلاَ أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِّنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اُللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً } [النساء: 29].
{ َمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَاناً وَظُلْماً فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَاراً وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيراً } [النساء 30].
لقد اعتبرت هذه الآية الكريمة عدم التراضي بين الطرفين يماثل جريمة قتل النفس، ولذلك فقد اتفق الفقهاء جميعاً، كما أقرّت القوانين الوضعية، أن العقود لا تقوم إلاَ على الرضا الكامل من الطرفين. ولقد تحدّث الفقهاء عن عيوب الرضا، وهى حالات تشوب إرادة أحد الطرفين فلا يكون رضاه صحيحاً كاملاً ملزماً.
= الدستور يحمى الكسب المشروع ،  والملكية الغير مستغلة ولم يقرر حق ولى الأمر فى المصادرة الدائمة لحق الملكية اتى تتمثل فى الملكية الخاصة المصونة بالدستور وإجبار مالك العقار على تحكير العقار لصالح مستأجريه بأجرة يقدرها ويقترها ويبخسها  ، بل ويتعدى ذلك إلى تقرير غصب وسلب أموال مالك العقار بإجباره على الإنفاق على المستأجر والمقيمين معه.






وقد قضى بأنه:
"وحيث إن ماتقدم مؤداه، أن هذا التنظيم العام لسلطة الاستيلاء على العقار - حتى مع قيام حالة الضرورة الملجئة التى تسوغ مباشرتها - يعارض استمرار آثارها إلى غير  حد، ويجعل توقيتها شرطا جوهريا لازما لممارستها، فلايكون تراميها فى الزمان  ملتئما مع طبيعتها، بل منافيا للأصل فيها، كافلا عملا نزع ملكية الأموال محلها بغير الوسائل التى رسمها القانون لهذا الغرض.
وحيث إن ما ذهبت إليه هيئة قضايا الدولة من أن القانون المطعون فيه يعيد تنظيم الملكية الخاصة  فى إطار وظيفتها الاجتماعية، ودون إخلال بالضوابط التى فرضها الدستور فى شأنها، مردود أولا : بما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة من أن الدولة القانونية - وفقا لنص المادتين 64 و 65 من الدستور - هى التى تتقيد فى كافة مظاهر نشاطها بقواعد قانونية تعلو عليها، وتكون ضابطا لأعمالها وتصرفاتها بأشكالها المختلفة ؛ وكان خضوعها للقانون على هذا النحو، يقتضيها ألا يكون الاستيلاء على أموال بذواتها منتهيا إلى نزع ملكيتها جبراعن  أصحابها، وهو يكون كذلك إذا كان ممتدا إلى غير حد، معطلا حقهم في الحصول على التعويض كاملا عنها بقدر قيمتها، ومؤديا عملا إلى تقويض  دعائمها، فلايكون انتفاعهم بها ممكنا، وكان الاستيلاء لايعتبر بديلا عن نزع الملكية، ولا موازيا لتجريد أصحابها منها، أو معادلاً فى أثره لزوالها عنهم، إلا إذا استطال زمنا ينفلت به عن حدود الدائرة التى كان ينبغى أن يعمل فيها، فإن التقيد بنطاقها يكون  - من الناحية الدستورية  - لازما. 
ومردود ثانيا : بأن الحماية التى كفلها الدستور للملكية الخاصة فى إطار وظيفتها الاجتماعية، تفترض ألا ترهق القيود التى يفرضها المشرع عليها جوهر بنيانها، وألا يكون من شأنها تعطيل الانتفاع بها بما يفقدها علة وجودها، وينحدر بالحماية المقررة لها إلى مادون مستوياتها الموضوعية ؛ وكان الاستيلاء نهائيا على  أموال بذواتها لايصون حرمتها، ولوظل سند ملكيتها بيد أصحابها ؛ وكان القانون المطعون فيه قد أطلق زمن الاستيلاء من كل قيد، وصار بالتالى ممتدا دون حد، مالم تقرر الجهة الإدارية بنفسها رد الأموال المستولى عليها لأصحابها ؛ وكان صون الملكية الخاصة وإعاقتها لايجتمعان، فإن هدم بنيانها من خلال قيود ترهقها مع استمرارها دون مبرر، يكون افتئاتا عليها، منافيا للحق فيها.
(القضية رقم 5 لسنة 18  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية" جلسة 1/2/1997)
مدى جواز وضع حد أقصى للأجرة شرعا :
" وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن ــ يوازى أجرة المثل ــ هو أمر جائز شرعا ــ كمبدأ ــ بإعتبار أن منفعة الأماكن سلعة عند جمهور الفقهاء 0 ويجوز للإمام ــ عند جمهور الفقهاء كذلك ــ وضع حد أقصى لأثمان السلع وقت الأزمات ، توازى أجرة المثل ، وذلك فى حدود سلطته فى تقييد المباح 0 بمعنى أن جواز وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن مشروط فى الفقه الإسلامى بأن: (أ) يكون فيه تحقيق مصلحة عامة قطعية للمسلمين أو دفع ضرر عنهم 0 





(ب) أن يكون ذلك بقدر تحقيق هذه المصالح أو بقدر دفع هذا الضرر 0 (ج) أن يكون هذا الحد عادلا 0 (د) أن لا يتعارض ذلك مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الأخرى 0
ومن المعروف أن وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن يقصد به علاج أزمة الأماكن وتيسير الإنتفاع بها لغالبية المواطنين 0 والحد الأقصى للأجرة الذى قد يفرضه واضع القانون هو أمر يقدره العلماء والخبراء المتخصصون كما أن هذا الحد يتغير بتغير الظروف 0 
ويقدر المختصون مع الإمام مدى توافر الموجب الذى إقتضى التسعير إذا تغيرت الظروف بما يؤثر فى عدالة الحد الأقصى للأجرة ، وكذلك مدى التعديل الذى يمكن إدخاله على هذا التقدير عند تغير الظروف حتى تكون الأجرة عادلة وميسورة بإستمرار فى جميع الأحوال0
وفى رأينا أن أجرة الأماكن المنشأة قبل 31/7/1981 قد أصبحت ..... غير عادلة ، لأنها وضعت فى ظل ظروف إقتصادية تختلف عن الظروف الإقتصادية السائدة الآن 0 ومن الملاحظ أن كل السلع قد زادت أسعارها ، كما زاد الحد الأدنى للأجور والمرتبات ، بينما تجمدت ــ بقوة القانون ــ أجرة الأماكن سالفة الذكر ، وليس هذا من العدالة فى شيئ،
 وبالتالى لا يمكن القول بأن الشريعة الإسلامية تقر بقاء أجرة هذه الأماكن على هذا النحو غير عادلة ، ويتعين على الإمام أن يستعين بالعلماء والخبراء لبحث الوسائل التى تجعل هذه الأجرة عادلة وإتخاذ ما يلزم لرفع ما عساه أن يكون من ظلم  ، ...."
ولا يصح ان يقال إن تعديل أجرة تلك الأماكن أمر يمس السلام الإجتماعى ، لأن السلام لا يستقر إلا مع العدل 0
(الدكتور عبدالناصر توفيق العطار "شرح أحكام الإيجار" فى التقنين المدنى وتشريعات) (إيجار الأماكن – الطبعة الثالثة 1990).
وأرجو أن نلتقى قريبا لمزيد من التعليق .
الدكتور / خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## atefhelal

*لاأشارك اليوم برأى جديد فى أصل الموضوع ، ولكنى دخلت للترحيب بالدكتور خالد ، فقد احترمت دون مبالغة طريقة تناوله للموضوع ، حيث أبعد صراعه عن حلبة الإقتتال  والمصارعة الحرة مع المستأجرين بالنظام القديم .. لأن كل من المؤجرين والمستأجرين خضع لسيادة القنون فى وقت من الأوقات ، والقانون كما ينص دستور البلاد هو أساس الحكم .. وجعل الدكتور خالد صراعه مع القانون نفسه وهو اتجاه عاقل وحكيم ، فذهب إلى الطعن بعدم دستورية تلك القوانين التى حكمت العلاقة بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين فى وقت من الأوقات .. ولم يتجه مثلما اتجه بعض الزملاء الأفاضل إلى الطعن فى شرف وأخلاق المستأجرين إلى درجة وصفهم بالإستنطاع ، وإلى درجة التهور وإلصاق تهمة الإستنطاع بالشعب المصرى كله ..*
*الدستور ينص على صيانة الملكية الخاصة وينص أيضا فى المادة 32 على أن القانون ينظم وظيفتها الإجتماعية دون انحراف أو استغلال وأنه لايجوز أن تتعارض فى طرق استخدامها مع الخير العام للشعب ... كما تنص المادة 187 من الدستور على أنه لاتسرى أحكام القوانين إلا على مايقع من تاريخ العمل بها ولايترتب عليها أثر فيما وقع من قبلها واستثنى فى ذلك المواد الجنائية بشروط خاصة .. كما ينص الدستور فى مواد كثيرة به على العدالة الإجتماعية والسلام الإجتماعى وهى تعبيرات فضفاضة تقبل كثيرا من الجدل الفقهى والقانونى ...*

*وبعيدا عن النصوص الجامدة قلت من قبل فى مداخلة سابقة على الموضوع مايلى :*




> ..............
> .............................
> *والخلاصة فى الموضوع الحالى .. حين نسعى اجتهادا فى الوصول إلى الحل الأمثل ... أن تدور الحلول حول أعراف الناس والمصلحة العامة .. وهذا منهج ليس بغريب على الفقه الإسلامى .. فقد أخذ فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية قديما وحديثا على اختلاف مذاهبهم بأعراف الناس ، واعتبروا العرف دليلا يُبنى عليه كثيرا من الأحكام الفقهية .. أما اعتبار "المصلحة العامة" سواء تعلق الأمر بما فيه نص أو بما ليس فيه ، كان مرده فى عهد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم إلى تعدد وتنوع الوجوه التى تتبدى فيها المصلحة العامة .. فإذا تعارضت المصلحة مع النص فى حالة من الحالات وجدناهم يعتبرون المصلحة ويحكمون بما تقتضيه ويؤجلون العمل بمنطوق النص فيها .. ومثال ذلك اختلاف أبو بكر وعمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنهما فى أمر مانعى الزكاة ، فبينما رأى أبو بكر أنهم مرتدون وحاربهم ، عارض عمر ذلك بشدة قائلا كيف نقاتلهم وقد قال رسول الله : "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لاإله إلا الله ، فإذا قالوها فقد عصموا منى دماءهم وأموالهم " . وعندما تولى عمر بن الخطاب الخلافة أسقط حد السرقة فى عام المجاعة وألغى "المؤلفة قلوبهم" من بين مستحقى الزكاة .. فقد كان عمر رضى الله عنه يؤمن بأن الأحكام لاتوضع عبثا أو تحكما وإنما لحكمة ، وأنه إذا انتفت الحكمة سقط الحكم ولو عادت عاد . ولو اتبعه الفقهاء لوفروا على الفقه الإسلامى أكثر من ألف عام من التفاتى والمماحكات .*


*أنصح بعدم الإحتقان بين فئة من الشعب وفئة أخرى وأن يكون تناول الموضوع فيه إرجاع الحق لأصحاب المساكن القديمة .. على شرط حصر مشكلتهم  مع  الدولة والقانون .. وأدعو الله أن يعم السلام على الجميع .. *

----------


## abomena62

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الاكبر
الاستاذ عاطف بيك هلال
انا لا اجد الوقت حاليا للرد على حضرتك ولكنني سافعل ان شاء الله عندما يتسنى ذلك في القريب العاجل باذن الله
ولكنني أود أن أسجل إعتذاري وإعترافي بالخطأ
إن كان ما فهم من كلامي
أنه اتهام للشعب المصري(كله)بالاستنطاع
والرسول الكريم (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يقول
(الخير في وفي أمتي إلى يوم يبعثون)
ولكن لي رجاء لك ياأخي الكريم
ألا يكون كوننا على طرفي نقيض في هذه المسألة
سببا لإصطياد الكلمات أو المفردات وكأن أينا كل همه الإنتصار على الطرف الآخر
وإلا فلا داعي لهذه المشاركات من أصله
إن لم يكن الهدف منها هو وجه الله تعالى وصالح الوطن والمواطن
وعلى أي حال أكرر إعتذاري
وأسفي الشديد على ما فهم منه إنه(تعميم)
(اللهم لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا)
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
لحضراتكم بعض الرسائل المرسلة منى لفخامة رئيس مجلس الشعب :
الأستاذ الجليل الدكتور / أحمد فتحى سرور ـ الرئيس الممتد والأبدى لمجلس الشعب المصرى


                                                        تحية وإحتراما ، وبعد ..



إلحاقا للرسائل المرسلة لسيادتكم منى دون رد أو جدوى فى تناول مشكلة الإيجارات القديمة:



= مشكلة الإيجارات القديمة:

= عشرات السنين نام المجتمع المصرى على تلك الخطيئة التى أفرغت نتيجتها فى مأساة شعبها فى البحث عن شقة ولم يكن قبلها يعانى شعبها من تلك المأساة .

= إستحل رجال الثورة الإستيلاء على القصور والفيلات والشقق الرحيبة هم وأقاربهم وأصدقائهم وأهل الثقة والصديقات والخليلات وكل منافق ؛ وكان تحصين تلك "السريقة" بقوانين العار فى العقار التى أفرغت حقوق الملكية فى جنيهات معدودة مقابل إنتفاع المستأجر هو وأسرته وورثته من بعده.

= وإكتملت مأساة ملاك العقارات فى اللعبة السياسية وهى كسب أصوات الناخبين ؛ وهى الأصوات التى تساند النظام.

= ولتصبير ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين غصب حقوقهم ؛ فإنه كل فترة زمنية يثار هذا الموضوع فى الصحافة والإعلام ، وتدعى الحكومات طرح الموضوع على طرفى العلاقة ، فتصدر همهمات الملاك المظلومين ، وينطلق زئير المستأجرين للدفاع عن النهيبة أم خمسة جنيه ، فتقرر الحكومة (أى حكومة) طرح المشكلة على الأحزاب (لزوم الديكور) ؛ وتنام المشكلة سنوات أخرى ..... وهكذا .

= والغريب أن وزارة الإسكان أصبح شغلها الشاغل هو بناء شقق التمليك الفاخرة ، وفيلات الساحل الشمالى للنخبة الحاكمة بأسعار "حاجة ببلاش" ، ومشاريع المياه والصرف الصحى ، وطرح الأراضى بالمزادات بعد كشف وإكتشاف توزيعها بالمجان على أباطرة الفساد .

= وموقف وزارة الإسكان تسانده المقولة الخالدة "من أين أتتك الحكمة أيها الذئب ؟ فرد من رأس الثعلب الذى أطارها الأسد" . وهى الحكمة التى تتسيد وزارة الإسكان منذ أن طار وزير الإسكان المهندس / صلاح حسب الله بعد تصريحاته عام 1994 عن تغيير قوانين الإسكان الجائرة التى تسببت فى أزمة الإسكان فتم إجراء تعديل فى الوزارة بالإطاحة بالوزير بتغيير وزارى له فقط .

= وخلال 24 عام من طيران رأس الوزير ، سيطرت الحكمة على جميع أعضاء مجالس الشعب وأعضاء الحكومات المتتالية حتى ماتت القضية فى ضمير صانع القرار ، حتى صرح وزير المالية فى الإعلام ومن بعده وزير الإسكان أن ملاك العقارات القديمة ظلموا ولكن كتب عليهم الظلم كما كتب على آبائهم من قبلهم .... وهذا قدرهم (بالذمة ده كلام ساسة ووزراء مسئولين) ؟

= خلاصة المأساة تفاقمت حتى وصلت قمة الظلم إلى مايلى:

1) إيجار هزيل وحقير يتم توارثه لأبناء المستأجر الحالى ، ودعمهم على حساب ورثة مالك العقار ، وعدم صيانة المساكن المبشرة بالإنهيار الكامل كنعوش معلقة وفرجة للفضائيات (عمارة لوران) .

2) المستأجر إمتلك شقة تمليك وأثرى من الفوائض من الأجرة الحقيرة ويمارس حريته فى ملكه .

3) مالك الشقة (بعد أن تفتتت ملكية العقار لشقق على ورثة المالك) محددة أجرة الشقة ملكه بقيمة زهيدة حقيرة فى حدود 5-10 جنيه شهريا فى المناطق الراقية ؛ فى حين لم يجد المالك شقة يسكنها سوى بالإيجار بالقانون الجديد ب 1850 جنيه شهريا ( وهو قمة الفجور فى التشريع أن يجبر مالك الشقة على عدم سكنى شقته ملكه المؤجرة بعشرة جنيهات فيضطر لإستئجار شقة ب 1850 جنيه شهريا) ، فى حين مستأجر الشقة يستمتع بحرية تأجير شقته التمليك ، و "طظ" فى حقوق المواطنة.

4) ذوبان قيمة الشقة وشلل رأسمالها بل وعدم إمكانية بيعها وذلك لتحكيرها على مستأجرها وورثته من بعده بأجرة حقيرة ؛ فمن المجنون الذى يشترى شقة ملعونة بالإمتداد القهرى المتتالى بعشرة جنيه شهريا .

= خلاصة المشكلة التى تسبب فيها النظام والتى فرق بها الحاكم بين طرفى العلاقة وأشعل التناحر والتباغض بينهما هو تغافل النظام عن أنه كان ومازال ينبغى عليه أن يقوم بدعم الأجرة لمن يستحق ذلك من محدودى أو معدومى الدخل حيث أنه طبقا لإتفاقيات حقوق الإنسان وطبقا للدستور فإن الدولة تلتزم بإسكان فقرائها وتخصيص الأموال لبناء المساكن لمن يحتاجها ولايقدر على توفير المسكن الملائم لظروفه ؛ لا أن يجبر مالك العقار على دعم المستأجرين بدعوى حق المجتمع على الملكية .... فمن يكون المستغل : مالك العقار لشقة ب 5 - 10 جنيه وقيمتها نصف مليون جنيه؟ أم المستأجر المليونير الذى يستحل سكنى ومأوى أسرته ب 5 - 10 جنيه شهريا يدفعها لمدة 3 ساعات لإنتظار سيارته فى جراج السينما ؛ أم المستغل هو المسئول أو المشرع أو النائب أو القاضى الذى يستحل منصبه الذى بقى فيه متسببا ومؤيدا لهذه المظلمة ؟

= فلايوجد نظام مثيل فى العالم كله يفرض على فئة دعم فئة أخرى ، كما هو الحال فى دعم رغيف الخبز الذى يتقاتل عليه المواطن المصرى الفقير ومربى الماشية للحصول على الرغيف ب 5 قروش ، فالدولة تعطى الفران جوال الدقيق ب 16 جنيه زنة 100 كيلوجرام بدلا من 380 جنيه للجوال فى السوق الحرة لكى تدعم رغيف العيش ، "وتجند الشرطة والجيش لمنظومة دعم العيش" ، ولكنها تجبر مالك الشقة الفقير على دعم المسكن للثرى والوزير .

= وهل من الممكن أن تجبر الدولة محلات الجزارة (ولو فى المحلات محددة الأجرة) بدعم وبيع اللحمة بسعر 5 قروش للأقة بسعر الخمسينات ؟

= وتصرخ الدولة ومشرعيها بأن ميزانية الدولة مرهقة وكاهلها ينوء بالديون متناسية أن الفساد والسداح مداح الذى أوضح قليله رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات فى الإسهال الترفى والبذخى والصرف على المكشوف من ميزانية الدولة هو أساس البلاء .

= خلاصة القول ؛ أن الدولة ملزمة مهما طال الزمن على الوفاء بحقوق ملاك العقارات المغتصبة حقوقهم فى مقابل الإنتفاع (الحقيقى) لملكيتهم ، وهى ديون سوف تجبر الحكومات عاجلا أو أجلا على الوفاء بها طبقا لحقوق الملكية الخاصة المصونة بالإتفاقات والمعاهدات الدولية والدساتير المصرية .

فكرة لحل مشكلة الإيجارات القديمة:

= وأتقدم بإقتراح قد يكون مناسبا للبدأ فى وقف تدهور مسئوليات الدولة تجاه فئة ملاك العقارات القديمة المقهورة لعشرات السنوات ... وهى التحرير الفورى أو المرحلى فى مدة أقصاها 5 سنوات (للمحتاج فقط) مع إنشاء (صندوق وطنى لإسكان الفقراء وكذلك لدعم محدودى الدخل) بنسبة 200 جنيه فيما يزيد عن ربع دخل المواطن والمقيمين معه فى الشقة الملائمة لدخلهم ، ويمول هذا الصندوق من المصادر التالية :

1) عندما فتشت الدولة فى دفاترها ، إنتبهت إلى قيمة الثروة العقارية المهدرة والتى قدرها صندوق النقد الدولى ب 240 مليار دولار ، فجهز وزير المالية قانون الضريبة العقارية والذى سيدر على الدولة ما لايقل عن مائة مليار جنيه سنويا (وليس مليارا واحدا كما يقال) ، فى الوقت الذى تصر فيه الدولة على إستمرار ظلم وقهر ملاك العقارات القديمة لمصلحة مستأجريها (الغنى منهم والفقير) .

= وإننى أقترح أن يخصص جزء من هذه الضريبة العقارية (50&#37; من الحصيلة) والتى سيوافق عليها المشرع "حالا" وذلك لتمويل صندوق دعم المستأجر (المحتاج فقط لمسكن مناسب له) وليس للسكن فى قصر أو فيلا أو شقة فاخرة فى وسط القاهرة والإسكندرية.

2) أقترح إلزام ملاك العقارات القديمة التى تحرر إيجاراتها فورا بسداد ضريبة عقارية إضافية بنسبة30% لمدة 5 سنوات من قيمة الإيجارات (الفعلية المحصلة) المحررة والتى سيقبلون دفعها عن طيب خاطر لتحرير إيجارات شققهم .

3) تخصيص نسبة 50% من قيمة مزادات بيع الأراضى المملوكة للدولة (المملوكة للشعب المصرى) لتمويل الصندوق .

4) فرض ضريبة "تسقيع" على ألوف الأفدنة التى تم توزيعها على "الخاصة" بأثمان رمزية وقاموا ببيعها أو التمتع بها وتضخمت بها ملكيتهم وثرواتهم وذلك لتمويل الصندوق .

5) فرض ضريبة "فشخرة" على كل من يمتلك أو يستخدم طائرة خاصة أو لنش فاخر أو سيارة (زلمكة أو شبح أو بودرة أو سباق) سواء كان مالكها أو مستخدمها شخصا طبيعيا أو ينتمى لأى جهة أو هيئة دون أى إعتبار للمنصب ، ومن يتضرر يتركها ولا يستخدمها .

6) تحصيل مليارات الجنيهات من الضرائب من كبار الممولين التى لم يتم تحصيلها ، وتحصيل المليارات قيمة الضرائب القانونية المفروضة على الصحف القومية حيث أن كافة الإعلانات التى تم نشرها فى تلك الصحف قد قام بسدادها المعلنين ودخلت ذمة تلك الصحف وأصبحت دينا واجب الأداء طبقا للقانون ولايجوز الإعفاء من ضريبة قانونية وخاصة وقد تم دفعها لمؤدى الخدمة والذى قام بتحصيلها قبل نشرها .

7) فرض ضريبة "مقابل إنتفاع" لكل من إستنفع من شقة مؤجرة لما يزيد عن 10 سنوات لمن يثبت إمتلاكه شقة خلال الإنتفاع بالشقة المؤجرة وطبقا لما يثبت من إستهلاكاته الترفية من تكييف وكهرباء وفواتير تليفونات وسيارات فارهة وودائع بنكية وأراضى وشقق تمليك .



أستاذنا الجليل ...

= سوف يثور المترفين المنتفعين من غصب حقوق الملكية متناسين أن حقوق الملكية التى شاركوا فى نهبها والإنتفاع بها دين واجب القضاء فى الدنيا قبل الحج أو العمرة وقبل مغادرة الدنيا تسبقهم وتلاحقهم لعنات الملاك وورثتهم من بعدهم .



أستاذى الجليل ...

هذا بعض من الفكر الذى يفوقنا فيه فكر وزير المالية لحل هذه المشكلة التى تتمثل سبة سوداء حقيرة فى جبين هذا البلد الذى ينص دستورنا على أن مصر دولة دينها الإسلام فى حين أن فيها الخمر مباح .... والميسر فيها متاح ... وحق مالك العقار فيها مستباح ... والسمع فيها لأصوات النباح .... ولا يلتفت فيها لما يصدر من ملاك العقارات من نواح ؛ وأدرك شهرزاد الصباح وسكتت عن الكلام المباح .

..... عذرا أستاذنا الجليل فلقد طفح الكيل .... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

توقيع : الدكتور / خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى

3 شارع طلعت حرب – الإسكندرية

ت: 0122145510

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
لحضراتكم بعض الرسائل المرسلة منى لفخامة رئيس مجلس الشعب :

الأستاذ الجليل الدكتور / أحمد فتحى سرور ـ الرئيس الممتد والأبدى لمجلس الشعب المصرى


                                                        تحية وإحتراما ، وبعد ..



إلحاقا للرسائل المرسلة لسيادتكم منى دون رد أو جدوى فى تناول مشكلة الإيجارات القديمة:



إلى أن يتم إنصاف مالك العقار المؤجر بالعقود القديمة فى حقوقه المهدرة فى الثمار العادلة (أجر المثل) ، فإننى أتوجه لسيادتكم بطلب إتخاذ إجراءات التشريع العادلة والعاجلة التى تنقذ ملاك العقارات من شرور الظلم والقهر التى لاتحتمل التأخير:



1) للمالك الذى إضطرته الظروف الملجئة إلى إستئجارشقة بالقانون 4 لسنة 1996 الحق فى اللجوء للقضاء بطلب إخلاء شقة ملكه مؤجرة بالقانون 49 لسنة 1977 و136 لسنة 1981 ويحكم له بالإخلاء خلال 3 أشهر من تاريخ رفع الدعوى.

2) للمالك الحق فى طلب إخلاء المسكن الذى توفى مستأجره ويستعمله ورثته كمصيف أو إستخدامه مدة قصيرة سنويا والتى يثبت إقامتهم الدائمة المستقرة المعتادة فى خارج المسكن المؤجر بالقانونين 49 لسنة 1977 و136 لسنة 1981.

3) للمالك الحق فى طلب إخلاء المسكن المغلق الذى لا يقيم فيه المستأجر إقامة دائمة مستقرة معتادة لأكثر من 6 أشهر فى كل من السنتين السابقتين .

4) للمالك الحق فى طلب إخلاء المسكن المؤجر بالقانونين 49 لسنة 1977 و136 لسنة 1981 إذا أثبت إمتلاك المستأجر (أو زوجه أو أحد أبنائه القصر أو أحد المقيمين معه) عقب إستئجاره الشقة لأى شقة أخرى أو بناء شقة أخرى ولو تصرف فيها قبل رفع الدعوى .



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله .



توقيع : الدكتور / خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى

3 شارع طلعت حرب – الإسكندرية

ت: 0122145510

----------


## r_mohamed1

الدكتور المحترم  / خالد مرسى شكرا والف شكر على مداخلاتك الرائعة وعلى مجهود سيادتكم  وشكرا للدكتور السكرة ابومنة كاتب الموضوع المهم والحيوى  وانا متابع مع سيادتكم الرسائل المرسلة للسيد فتحى سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب.

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

لحضراتكم إستكمال بعض الرسائل المرسلة منى لفخامة رئيس مجلس الشعب :

معالى الأستاذ الدكتور / رئيس مجلس الشعب

                           تحية وإحتراما ، وبعد ...

مرفق لسيادتكم دراسة جادة موضوع دعوى تعويض بسبب قوانين الفجور والتشريع الشيوعى المسماة
"قوانين الإسكان" التى صادرت حقوق مالك العقار فى الأجرة العادلة ، وفرضت عليه دعم المستأجرين
بأجرة زهيدة وتافهة وحقيرة "عشرة جنيه شهريا فى أرقى منطقة سكنية بالإسكندرية" ، ويمنع مالك العقار 
من سكنى شقته هو وأبنائه ، ويجبر على إستئجارشقة بأجرة شهرية 1850 جنيه ، والمستأجر يرتع فى
ملكى بعشرة جنيه شهريا ويمتلك شقة يمارس حقوق ملكيته فيها دون مساواة ، والمصيبة أننى لا أستطيع
 بيع الشقة التى لا يقل ثمنها عن 400-500 ألف جنيه فمن المجنون الذى يشترى شقة موقوفة لعشرات 
السنين على المستأجر وإبنه من بعده بعشرة جنيه شهريا .
ويصلنا عزم مجلسكم الموقر نظر إقتراح زيادة الأجرة 20&#37; لمدة 20 عام أى زيادة 2 جنيه سنويا حتى 
تصل بعد عشرين عام أخرى إلى 40 جنيه .... فى حين أن أجرة الشقة المجاورة 1800 جنيه بالقانون
رقم 4 لسنة 1996 ... الله يعمر بيت صاحب الإقتراح الذى ضمن مكانه فى الآخرة .

معالى الأستاذ الدكتور / رئيس مجلس الشعب

هل ترضى سيادتكم أن تتقاضى نفس الأجر والدخل منذ عام 1960 حتى الآن حتى تشعر بالعدالة الإجتماعية
المفروضة على جيب مالك العقار ؟

الحكومات منذ قيام الثورة تتشدق سنويا بزيادة الأجور والمعاشات 10-20% سنويا وتتشدق بالعدالة الإجتماعية
بتثبيت الإيجارات 55 عام بعد تخفيضات الثورة لأجور المساكن ... فأين العدالة يا مشرعى العدالة ؟

إستمر دعم المستأجر على حساب المالك لعشرات السنين وهو ظلم فادح وفضيحة ننفرد بها عالميا ولن يضيع 
حق مالك العقار فى التعويض عن ثمار ملكيته طبقا للدستور والمادة 34 منه والمواد العديدة الأخرى ، وبما يتعارض
مع الحقوق المدنية والإقتصادية للإتفاقيات الدولية الموقع عليها عام 1996 .

إتقوا الله فى حقوقنا وأرزاقنا المسلوبة والتى سنستصرخ الدنيا والسماء لإستعادتها بإذن الله ... فإن دولة الظلم ساعة
وإن دولة الحق إلى قيام الساعة .

الدكتور / خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
3 شارع طلعت حرب - الإسكندرية
ت: 0122145510

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

لحضراتكم إستكمال بعض الرسائل المرسلة منى لفخامة رئيس مجلس الشعب :

الأستاذ الجليل الدكتور / أحمد فتحى سرور ـ الرئيس الممتد والأبدى لمجلس الشعب المصرى



                                                        تحية وإحتراما ، وبعد ..

إلحاقا للرسائل المرسلة لسيادتكم منى دون رد أو جدوى فى تناول مشكلة الإيجارات القديمة:

مرفق لعناية سيادتكم ملف به فتوى دار الإفتاء عن مسئولية الحاكم فى رد العقارات المغتصبة بقوانين الإيجارات وحق مالك العقار فى إسترداد العقار وأجرة المثل طوال مدة الغصب القانونى .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

توقيع : الدكتور / خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
3 شارع طلعت حرب – الإسكندرية

http://www.dar-alifta.org/ViewFatwa....=190&Type=Ency

بالرقـم المسلسل 2676 الموضوع  (1277) عقار مغتصب التاريخ 7/2/ 1980:



بالطلب المتضمن أن زيدا فى عهد سلطته ومكنته أخذ عقار عمرو غصبا بدون عذر شرعى أو لزوم ، وبدون إعلام وإخبار عنه وتقرير لأسباب الأخذ والغصب . ثم وهبه لإدارة لم يكن لها سابق عهد بعمرو ولا بعقاره ، واتفق أن سيطر بكر على زيد وغالبه على جميع اختصاصاته وسلطته وأخذ عهدة رد المظلمة والاحتساب وجزاء الاعتداء على الحقوق، فصار عقار عمرو المغصوب والإدارة التى وهبها زيد هذا العقار كلها بيد بكر وتحت إمرته، ولكن بكرا لم يهتم برد هذا العقار إلى عمرو مع طلب عمرو له مرارا واستغاثته، ملحا على بكر وطال عليه الأمد ولم يبد سبب ظاهر لإغفال بكر هذا الأمر، فلم يتقدم ولو شبرا لإزالة تلك الجناية لزيد على عمرو ولإعادة العقار إليه ورد المظلمة للآن بل استأثره واستبد به. 

      وطلب السائل الإفادة عما يجب على بكر فى هذا الشأن وما هى ذمته فى هذا العقار المغصوب أمام الحق ، وإزاء نصوص القرآن وأحاديث النبى الكريم ، فإن كان هناك حكم فى إدانة الغاصب لعقار عمرو بدون حق وتمليكه لرجل آخر أو إدارة خاصة . هل ينطبق ذلك الحكم على هذا الظلم الأخير الذى اجترأ بكر فى إدامة الغصب والغض فيه مع استغاثة المجنى عليه عمرو لعقاره المغصوب ، ومع القدرة التامة لبكر على النصفة ورد المظلمة من إعادة الحق إلى صاحبه فما قضى بكر شيئا للآن فى حق عمرو وربما يريد أن يقضى وطره منه ، فهل يعاقب بكر على عمله هذا أم لا وما هى العقوبة الشرعية لمثل هذا العمل فى ضوء كتاب الله وسنة خاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وسلم وآثار الفقهاء وأقضية القضاة وتوصيات المجتهدين الكرام ? 



الجواب

فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق


      إن الغصب هو الاستيلاء على مال الغير بلا حق عقارا كان أو منقولا أو انتفاعا ، وهو محرم بالقرآن وبالسنة وبإجماع المسلمين . أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم } النساء 29 ، وقوله تعالى { ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون } البقرة 188 ، وقوله تعالى { أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون فى البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا } الكهف 79 ، وأما السنة فما رواه جابر من قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى خطبة يوم النحر (إن دماءكم وأموالكم حرام كحرمة يومكم هذا فى شهركم هذا فى بلدكم هذا) وما رواه سعيد بن زيد قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول (من أخذ شبرا من الأرض ظلما طوقه الله من سبع أرضين) متفق عليهما وما رواه أبو إسحاق الجوزجانى بسنده أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (لا يحل مال امرىء مسلم إلا بطيب نفس منه) وقد أجمع المسلمون على تحريم الغصب فى الجملة ، ومن أجل هذا اتفق الفقهاء على أن من غصب شيئا - عقارا أو منقولا لزمه رده لقول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (على اليد ما أخذت حتى تؤديه (ولأن حق المغصوب منه معلق بين ماله وماليته ولا يتحقق إلا برده . 




      هذا وتصرفات الغاصب فى العين المغصوبة إما باطلة لأنه لا يملك ذات العين، وإما موقوفة على إجازة المالك . فإذا وهب الغاصب العين المغصوبة لآخر ولم يجز المالك هذه الهبة وقعت باطلة ، وكان للمالك أخذ العين وأجرة مثلها مدة الغصب ، ومقابل ما نقص منها بسبب الاستعمال أو التعدى أو الإهمال .

لما كان ذلك ففى واقعة السؤال يكون زيد آثما بغصبه عقار عمرو بدون وجه شرعى ، أو إذن من مالكه ثم إن هبة زيد هذا العقار المغصوب لأية جهة تقع باطلة ، لأنه غير مالك لما وهب ، ولو اتخذها مسجدا حرمت الصلاة فيه باتفاق الفقهاء ، وإن اختلفوا فى سقوط الفرض بها أو عدم سقوطه . ثم إن بكرا الذى صار إليه أمر هذه العين المغصوبة يلزمه شرعا إزالة الغصب ، وتمكين مالك العقار منه إذا كانت واقعة الغصب ثابتة قطعا دون شبهة وإن لم يفعل مع تمكنه وقدرته كان آثما ومشاركا لزيد الغاصب الأول . أما عقوبة الغصب يوم القيامة فقد بينتها الأحاديث الشريفة المسطورة آنفا . وأما فى القضاء فى الدنيا فإن على المغصوب منه إقامة دعواه أمام القاضى وتقديم دليله ، فإن ثبتت الدعوى كان القضاء له بحقه وفقا للنصوص الشرعية وإجماع المسلمين ، على أن على الغاصب رد ما أخذ . بذلك جرى قضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء والقضاة والمسلمين المجتهدين فإن البينة على من ادعى واليمين على من أنكر . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

لحضراتكم إستكمال بعض الرسائل المرسلة منى لفخامة رئيس مجلس الشعب :

معالى الأستاذ الفاضل الكتور / أحمد فتحى سرور ـ رئيس مجلس الشعب
فاكس  27958997 02                       
                           تحية وإحتراما ، وبعد ...

"قوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية" قوانين شيوعية ترضى "كارل ماركس" ولا ترضى الله وقد صادرت حقوق مالك العقار فى الأجرة العادلة ، وفرضت عليه دعم المستأجرين بأجرة زهيدة وتافهة وحقيرة "5ـ10 جنيه شهريا فى أرقى منطقة سكنية بالإسكندرية" ، ويمنع مالك العقار من سكنى شقته هو وأبنائه ، ويجبر على إستئجارشقة بأجرة شهرية 1850 جنيه ، والمستأجر يرتع فى ملكى بعشرة جنيه شهريا ويمتلك شقة يمارس حقوق ملكيته فيها دون مساواة ، والمصيبة أننى لا أستطيع بيع الشقة التى لا يقل ثمنها عن 400-500 ألف جنيه فمن المجنون الذى يشترى شقة موقوفة لعشرات السنين على المستأجر وإبنه من بعده بعشرة جنيه شهريا .
ويصلنا عزم مجلسكم الموقر نظر إقتراح زيادة الأجرة 20-30&#37; لمدة 20 عام أى زيادة 2 جنيه سنويا حتى تصل بعد عشرين عام أخرى إلى 40-50 جنيه .... فى حين أن الأجرة الحالية للشقة المجاورة 1800 جنيه بالقانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 ... الله يعمر بيت صاحب الإقتراح الملياردير الذى ضمن مكانه فى الآخرة (وهو مش غرمان حاجة ويهمه أصوات الغالبية) !!! .
هل يستمر مصادرة حقوق الملكية الخاصة لمدة 20 سنة أخرى أى "تأبيدة جديدة" ... فماذا جناه المالك وورثته حتى ينزل عليهم كل هذا القهر والغصب  والعقوبات المؤبدة ؟
أعيدوا لنا "أملاكنا المحتلة" وأعيدوا لنا "ثمارها العادلة المنهوبة" وإدعموا معدومى ومحدودى الدخل الذين لم يتسبب ملاك العقارات فى فقرهم ، وأعيدوا لنا حقوقنا التى تم نهبها سحتا وغصبا تحت شعار العدالة الإجتماعية .
"الهنادوة" من طائفتى "الهندوس" "والسيخ"  عبدة البقر والنار سمحوا بإخلاء المستأجر عند حاجة مالك العقار سكنى العقار بنفسه أو بأبنائه عند الضرورة ، وإخلاء المستأجر الذى إمتلك أو بنى شقة ، وإخلاء المستأجر الذى يترك السكنى 6 أشهر متصلة .... فهل لايحق لنا أن نعامل مثل "الهنادوة" ؟ ! ...
الدول العربية أنهت "قوانين العار فى العقار" ... فهل نحتاج نحن الملاك المصريون المغتصبة أملاكهم "خارطة طريق" أو "أنابوليس" أو "كامب ديفيد" أو "أوسلو" لإسترداد حقوقنا المغتصبة ؟
لايوجد قانون فى العالم يمنع مالك العقار من سكنى ملكه عند الضرورة وهو الحق المرتبط بحقوق الملكية الخاصة والذى تكفله معاهدات حقوق الإنسان والشرائع السماوية ، وهو الحق الذى تم إلغائه بالقانون رقم 24 لسنة 1965 بتاريخ 6 يونية 1965 ... أعيدوا لنا هذا الحق المسلوب يا مشرعى "العدالة" .

معالى الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور / رئيس مجلس الشعب

هل ترضى سيادتكم أن تتقاضى نفس الأجر والدخل منذ عام 1960 حتى الآن حتى تشعر بالعدالة الإجتماعية المفروضة على جيب مالك العقار ؟
 الحكومات منذ قيام الثورة تتشدق سنويا بزيادة الأجور والمعاشات 10-20% سنويا وتتشدق بالعدالة الإجتماعية بتثبيت الإيجارات 55 عام بعد تخفيضات الثورة لأجور المساكن ... فأين العدالة يا مشرعى العدالة ؟
 إستمر دعم المستأجر على حساب المالك لعشرات السنين وهو ظلم فادح وفضيحة ننفرد بها عالميا ولن يضيع حق مالك العقار فى التعويض عن ثمار ملكيته طبقا للدستور والمادة 34 منه والمواد العديدة الأخرى ، وبما يتعارض مع الحقوق المدنية والإقتصادية للإتفاقيات الدولية الموقع عليها عام 1966 .
 أعيدوا لنا حقوقنا وأرزاقنا المسلوبة والتى سنستصرخ الدنيا والسماء لإستعادتها بإذن الله ... فإن دولة الظلم ساعة وإن دولة الحق إلى قيام الساعة .

الدكتور / خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
3 شارع طلعت حرب - الإسكندرية
ت: 0122145510

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

أوضحت فى مداخلاتى السابقة محاولاتى الجادة فى الوصول لصانع القرار وللتقاضى أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا لإيجاد
الحل لإنهاء قوانين القهر فى المساكن القديمة .
وإننى أقترح ألا تكون مدخلاتنا إسفافا وإستفزازا لطرفى العلاقة حيث أن هذا الأسلوب يستنفذ أعصابنا خاصة أن هذا القهر القانونى هو من صنع الحكومات التى توالت والتى هى إمتداد للنظام الثورى الحاكم حتى الآن ، وهو النظام الذى قام بفرض الحراسات وإستولى بها على القصور والفيلات والشقق الفاخرة والتى تعد بالآلاف والتى تصل قيمتها للمليارات وتتزايد قيمتها كل يوم بينما يضع رجالات وسيدات هذا النظام الثورى أيديهم على تلك الثروات بجنيهات معدودة أسموها إيجارات عادلة وعدالة إجتماعية وهو ما يشابه الوضع مع أعضاء الحزب الشيوعى فى الدول التى كانت تعتنق الشيوعية والتى كفروا بها بعد الخراب الكامل لتلك الدول ؛ وللأسف مازلنا نتمسك بهذه الشيوعية فى الإسكان حتى الآن .

أقترح على جميع ملاك العقارات القديمة البدأ فى تسجيل البيانات عن أسماء المستأجرين للعقارات المملوكة لهم مع توضيح عنوان العقار وتفاصيل العقار سواء قصر أو فيلا أو شقة ومساحاتها وعدد الحجرات وتاريخ الإيجار والقيمة الإيجارية للوحدة المستأجرة والقيمة المقدرة لسعر الوحدة فى السوق وبيانات وظيفة المستأجر الأصلى والورثة للمستأجر الأصلى وبيانات الشقق والوحدات المغلقة من جانب المستأجر ؛ وما يعرفه ملاك العقارات القديمة عن ممتلكات المستأجر وأبنائه بعد إستئجاره الوحدة المنهوبة بقوانين الإيجارات القديمة الممتدة الأبدية .

وهذه المعلومات سوف تكون بداية تسجيل هام وقوى للبيانات التى سوف تكون دليلا هاما على ظلم المشرع وتكشف المستفيدين (من المطحوتين والغلابة ومحدودى الدخل من المليارديرات والمليونيرات من المستأجرين الذين تتباكى عليهم بإسم العدالة الإجتماعية الحكومات وأعضاء مجالس الشعب ولجان الإسكان) وكافة الذين إستفادوا والمستميتين على الحفاظ على النهيبة أم 5 - 10 جتيه شهريا .

أرجو المبادرة عمليا بتسجيل تلك البيانات الهامة ووقف المهاترات التى لا ولن تجدى .

الدكتور / خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
3 شارع طلعت حرب - الإسكندرية
ت: 0122145510 
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## r_mohamed1

الدكتور المحترم خالد / كتاباتك اكثر من رائعة ومفتقد تعليقات وكتابات الدكتور ابومنة لكن لة عذرة لانشغالة .
وانا هكون اول واحد يبتدى يسجل معاك انا المشكلة عندى فى العقار تتمثل فى الاماكن المؤجرة بالسكنى والاماكن المؤجرة لغير السكنى بالنسبة للاماكن المؤجرة للسكنى للاسف قمت بدفع مبالغ مالية من اجل ان استرد بعض مااملك 
ولكا لا تزال بعض الوحدات مؤجرة بقانون الايجار القديم الاستثنائى 
عندى وحدة موجرة بمبلغ 75 جنيها لمستشار وبشوفة كل 5 شهور مرة يدفع الايجار المتاخر علية وهكذا كل 5 شهور لانة عملة فى محافظة اخرى وتقريبا بيوفر ثمن تذكرة القطار مع العلم انة اساسا من المنيا ويمتلك عقارات واطيان زراعية دة غير مرتب القضاة وما ادراك ماهى مرتبات القضاة ماعتقدش انة دة غلبان ويستحق الدعم 

وعندى وحدة اخرى بذات المبلغ ومستاجرها اشترى الارض الملاصقة لعقارى وبنى عليها عقار جديد مكنون من 8 ادوارقام ببيع الوحدات التجارية والدور الثانى انشاء  مركز علمى لتعليم اللغات والحاسب وباقى الادوار يقوم بتاجيرها بنظام الايجار الجديد  ومش هاين علية يسب الشقة ويسكن فى ملكة ولا الى يحرق اكتر انة بانى جنبى العقار الملاصق لعقارى تماما واعتقد هو الاخر لايستحق الدعم .

ووحدة اخرى مستاجرها جواهرجى وعندة فيلا وعمارة مشتراة بالكامل من بابها فى المدن الجديدة ولااعتقد ان هذا الشخص يستحق الدعم .
اما الوحدات المجرة لغير السكنى فحدث ولا حرج قضايا متداولة فى المحاكم بسسب الزيادات الهزيلة الضعيفة الى اقرها  القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1997 
دكان معرض جرارات زراعية على مساحة 80م ايجارة 25 جنية ودكان مستاجر باسم زوجتة مساحتة 50 متر وقافلة وعملة مخزن بصل  مستاجرة يمتلك عقار واراضى ورافع قضية علية عشان الزيادة بتاعت القانون رقم 6لسنة 1997 االهزيلة الحقيرة والتى لاتتعدى 3 جنية فى السنة .
وكان عندى دكان بالعقار لايزال خالى فعرض علية انة يستاجرة منى بالقانون القديم فى سبيل انة يتنازل ويدفع الزيادة وفوقها كام مليم فكان ردى لة واضح وصريح  بانى افضل انى اعملها مبولة للكلاب ولا انة يستاجرها واعتقد انة هو الاخر لايستحق الدعم .
وودكاكين اخرى بالعقار افضل الا اتحدث عن مستاجريها لان العدواة هتستمر بينى وبينهم حتى ولو انقضت وانتهت العلاقة الايجارية الى بينى وبينهم لانهم وللاسف اقارب لنا استغلوا توكيلات من والدى المتوفى عندما كنا فى خارج البلاد واجرو لانفسهم الوحدات بالايجار القديم واعتبروا انفسهم بانهم ليسو لصوص لانهم بيدفعوا المبالغ الحقيرة والهزيلة وانهم كدة بيدونى حقى بالكامل  .

ولولا الوحدات الى اقدرت انى احصل عليها وبعد دفع مبالغ مالية لمستاجيرها الحقيقة مش عارف كنت عملت اية .
فى نفس الوقت بفكر فى الملاك الى مايقدروش يدفعو مبالغ مالية  والى وحداتهم مؤجرة بـــ 5 او 6 او 7 او او او او .........ودول بقو بالملاين هم وورثتهم   لان ملكيتهم مجمدة على مدار سنوات عديدة هيجيبو منين فلوس يدفعو لنهابى املاكهم عشان يحصلو عليها مرة اخرى .

وكمل يادكتور خالد رسائلك الى الدكتور / فتحى سرور انا معاك وبتابعها انا والاخرين .

----------


## r_mohamed1

بـريــد الأهــرام   

 44397 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 يونيو 26 ‏22 من جمادى الآخر 1429 هـ الخميس 
  قبل الضريبة‏!‏ 

لم يجد وزير المالية وسيلة لتعويض كادر موظفي الضرائب العقارية سوي فرض ضريبة علي الثروة العقارية‏,‏ حيث ستكون العقارات القديمة مؤجرة بالملاليم في حين يقدر ثمنها بالملايين‏,‏ مما سيجعل المالك يبيع ما لديه‏.‏ وكان الأولي قبل فرض هذه الضريبة ان يتم حل مشكلة الايجارات القديمة باعطاء بدل ايجار لمستأجري هذه العقارات‏,‏ ورفع الايجارات لعدة أضعاف‏;‏ وهو ما سيكون بمثابة تعديل يمسح به المالك دموعه المنهمرة‏,‏ وأيضا ارجاع الشقق المغلقة لمالكيها والتي انعم الله علي مستأجريها وبنوا العمارات الشاهقة ولكنهم استكثروا اعادة الشقق لمالكيها‏,‏

فمات بعض ملاكها كمدا عليها وقد مشيت في جنازة بعضهم‏.‏ ولا أدري لماذا هذا البأس الشديد الذي يوجد بيننا‏.‏

د‏.‏ شعراوي محمود حسن

----------


## atefhelal

*حين أعلم أن الأخ الفاضل ر. محمد وهو أحد ورثة العقارات القديمة .. عنده بعض الشاغلين بنظام الإيجار القديم .. منهم من يمتلك عقارات وأطيان وله راتب شهرى متميز ، ومنهم جواهرجى يمتلك فيلا وعمارة ، ومنهم من هو أكثر استفزازا ، ذلك الذى اشترى أرضا جوار عقاره وبنى عليها عقارا استثماريا كسب الملايين من ورائه ومازال شاغلا  لأحد الوحدات السكنية التى يمتلكها الأخ ر. محمد ويدفع له شهريا بضع قروش  لاتكفى لشراء وجبة غذاء معتدلة لأسرة متوسطة أو وجبتين ...* 

*حين أعلم ذلك ، فليس لى إلا أن أعذر الأخ الفاضل إن  هو حارب  كل المستأجرين بالنظام القديم دون تمييز بين المستنطعين منهم أمثال المؤجرين عنده وبين غيرهم ..*

*على أى حال كنت أتمنى أن يتم طرح الموضوع ومداخلاته بمنأى عن المشاكل التى ينشأ بعضها عن الذاتية ، وأن يلتزم الجميع بالخط المعرفى التحليلى البسيط للمشكلة ، وأن نتجنب جميعا مداعبة اللغة لمشاعرنا وعواطفنا ...*

*كنت أتمنى ، لكى أزداد معرفة على الأقل - طرح إحصائيات دقيقة من مصادرها لعدد المستأجرين بالنظام القديم ، وبحث المشكلة من كل جوانبها السياسية والقانونية والإجتماعية ، واقتراح الحلول التى تصب فى مصلحة الجميع .. كنت أتمنى أن يبتعد الجميع عن فكرة الصراع بين فئة من الشعب وفئة أخرى خضع كلاهما فى فترة من الفترات لقانون البلاد والقانون هو أساس الحكم .. وأن يكون الصراع قانونيا بين ملاك العقارات القديمة وورثتهم وبين الدولة ...  كنت أتمنى أن يتم تحليل الوضع الحالى  أيضا الذى يسرى عليه قانون الإسكان الجديد .. وهل ساهم هذا القانون فى حل مشاكل الإسكان أم زاد تعقيدها ... ونعلم أن مشكلة السكن (والسكن من السكينة والأمن) مشكلة إنسانية اجتماعية قبل أن تكون مشكلة استثمار .. والدولة بنظامها ومؤسساتها هى المسئولة عن تلك المشكلة ، فلايجب ترك حل تلك المشكلة بيد المستثمرين  وحدهم أو تركها تحت رحمة آليات السوق .. ومن العبث أن نضع مسئولية حل مشكلة الإسكان فى يد الأغنياء والمستثمرين ...*
*كنت أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع سياسيا يناقش هموم المواطنين جميعا ويعرض المشكلة عرضا واقعيا حياديا ، وأن يساهم الموضوع فى تقديم العلاج لتلك الهموم .. هموم المؤجرين والمستأجرين سواء للمساكن الخاضعة للقوانين القديمة أو لتلك المساكن التى تخضع للقانون  الجديد ولآليات السوق ونظام العرض والطلب ....*

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

أتقدم بتفاصيل الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" المرفوعة منى أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا بتاريخ 22 مارس 2008 ، والتى تتضمن 7 دفوع بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستئنائية .

*الدفع الأول: عدم دستورية المادة 1 والمادة 2 من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 الخاص بلجان تحديد الإيجارات*
الغبن فى تقدير القيمة الإيجارية بتاريخ 27/11/1968 :
أولا: قيمة مقابل الإنتفاع الحقيقى :
تاريخ بناء العقار وتقدير القيمة الإيجارية:
= طبقا لشهادة المشتملات للعقار الصادرة برقم 589 بتاريخ 28/5/2002 يتضح أنه من واقع جرد 68/69 أنه منزل من بناء خمسة أدوار إستجد وتم فى أغسطس 68 وتم تقدير أجرته بلجان تحديد الإيجارات ومجلس المراجعة فى 27/11/1968 .(مستند 5 مرفق بصحيفة الدعوى)
= والأصل فى عقد الإيجار أن تتوافق إرادتا المؤجر والمستاجر على ماهية العقد والمنفعة المؤجرة وحرية تقدير الأجرة فى مجلس العقد ، فإذا لم يتم هذا التوافق لا ينعقد الإيجار ويستحق صاحب الشيئ المنتفع به تعويضا ممن إنتفع به يقدر عادة بأجر المثل .

أساس تقدير الأجرة:
= العقار تم تقدير أجرة وحداته بلجان تقدير الإيجارات طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 الصادر بتاريخ 5/2/1962 – العدد 32 الذى أنشأ لجانا لتحديد الأجرة ونص على:
مادة 1- تحدد إيجارات الأماكن المعدة للسكنى أو لغير ذلك من الأغراض والتى تنشأ بعد العمل بالقانون رقم 168 لسنة 1961 المشار إليه ، وفقا لما يأتى :
( أ ) صافى فائدة إستثمار العقار بواقع 5&#37; من قيمة الأرض والمبانى .
(ب) 3% من قيمة المبانى مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة .
مادة 2- تقدر قيمة الأرض وفقا لثمن المثل وقت البناء وتقدر قيمة المبانى وفقا لسعر السوق لمواد البناء وقت الإنشاء .
وذلك بينما تنص المادة 3 من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 على:
مادة 3- يعاد تقدير ثمن الأرض عند تحديد الإيجار فى حالة تعلية البناء وذلك إذا تمت التعلية بعد خمس سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ إنشاء المبانى الأصلية أو فى حالة ما إذا طرأ على العقار ما يستوجب تطبيق القانون رقم 222 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه وفى هذه الأحوال تكون إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض بقصد تحديد إيجار المبانى المستجدة فقط . 
= تقدير قيمة الأرض:
وطبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 تحتسب قيمة الأرض على أساس قيمة الأرض فى السوق وقت تمام البناء بصرف النظر عن ثمن شرائها .
تقدير تكاليف البناء :
"تقدر تكاليف البناء وفقا للقانون46 لسنة 1962 وفقا لسعر السوق لمواد البناء وقت الإنشاء."
= مدة العقد (المنفعة المعقودة) :
= طبقا للقواعد العامة فإن عقد الإيجار يتوقت غالبا بمدة معلومة كتأجير المسكن لمدة شهر أو سنة مثلا. وإذا كانت المدة غير معينة ، كما لو كان عقد الإيجار مشاهرة ، إعتبر الإيجار منعقدا للفترة المحددة لدفع الأجرة (م 563 مدنى) وتتحدد قيمته بهذه الأجرة ، أى بأجرة شهر إذا عقد مشاهرة وأجرة سنة إذا عقد سنويا ، وهو فى العقد الماثل غير محدد المدة وطبقا للقانون يعتبر لمدة شهر طبقا للمدة المحددة لسداد الأجرة.
عناصر تحديد الأجرة طبقا للقواعد العامة:
= ويجب أن تكون المنفعة معلومة وذلك بالعلم بالشئ المؤجر ونوع الإنتفاع ومدته لأن العلم بالمنفعة يقتضى العلم بمدة الإيجار ولا يكون الإيجار إلا مؤقتا بمدة معينة فى الفقه والقانون .
تحديد المتعاقدين للأجرة طبقا للقواعد العامة: 
للمتعاقدين حرية تحديد الأجرة ببيان ماهيتها وقدرها وطريقة الوفاء بها .
= والأجرة العادلة هى أجرة المثل : وأجرة المثل هى أجرة مثل الشئ المؤجر ولنفس المنفعة المتفق على تأجيرها ، ويحدد القاضى هذه الأجرة وله أن يرجع فى تقديرها إلى أهل الخبرة وعقود الإيجار لعين تماثلها ويراعى القاضى المماثلة فى الموقع إذا كان الشئ المؤجر عقارا .
= والأجرة التافهة لا يكون العقد معها إيجارا .

حقوق المدعى الشرعية والدستورية فى الثمار العادلة لملكيته الخاصة :
= طبقا للدستور وحقوق الملكية الخاصة فإن مالك العقار فى الأصل وعلى الدوام وحتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها يحق له ممارسة حقوق الملكية من إستعمال وسكنى وإستغلال شريف حر وتقدير الأجرة والمدة المتعاقد عليها مع حق التصرف فى ملكه .
= ويحق لمالك الوحدة السكنية ثمار الإنتفاع بالمسكن وهى الأجرة ، وحق تقدير الأجرة طبقا للشرع يكون عن تراض منه فى القيمة والمنفعة المعقودة وهى تحديد المدة .
= فإذا قيدت حرية المالك فى حقوق ملكيته فى السكنى فيها أو فى تقدير الأجرة أو تحديد مدة الإيجار فيجب أن يعوض عن ذلك تعويضا عادلا طبقا للدستور الذى ينص على:
مادة (34): الملكية الخاصة مصونة ، ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون وبحكم قضائى ومقابل تعويض وفقا للقانون وحق الإرث مكفول .
تدخل الدولة فى العلاقة الإيجارية بقوانين تحديد الأجرة:
= قامت ثورة يوليو 1952 وغيرت فى النظام الإقتصادى إلى النظام الإشتراكى ، وتم إصدار قوانين لكسب القاعدة الشعبية وبتوزيع أموال الرأسمالية الوطنية بإقتطاع أموال وممتلكات ملاك العقارات (المصنفين كرجعيين فى إعتبار الثورة) ، ولحساب المستفيدين من المستأجرين ؛ وتطبيق قاعدة "أعطى من لا يملك من لا يستحق" ، حيث قام بعد شهرين من قيام الثورة بتاريخ 23 يوليو 1952 وبتاريخ 18/9/1952 بإصدار أول قانون لتعديل العلاقة بين الملاك والمستأجرين وهو المرسوم بالقانون رقم 199 لسنة 1952 حيث قرر تخفيض أجرة المساكن المقامة منذ عام 1944 حتى تاريخ صدور القانون بنسبة 15% ... بهدف كسب أغلبية المستأجرين بإقتطاع 15% من دخل مالك العقار وإهدائها للمستأجرين .
= إلا أن إستمرار التدخل فى العلاقة بين الملاك والمستأجرين فى العقارات ، تسبب فى أزمة إسكان بالقوانين الثورية لصالح المستأجرين الأغلبية وضد حقوق الملكية الخاصة .
الميثاق شريعة الثورة :
بتاريخ 21/5/1962 صدر كتاب الميثاق من عشرة أبواب قدم فيه شريعة الثورة عن كيفية العمل الثورى ، جاء فيه:
"من الباب السادس فى حتمية الحل الإشتراكى:
إن الحل الاشتراكى لمشكلة التخلف الاقتصادى والاجتماعى فى مصر، وصولاً ثورياً إلى التقدم؛ لم يكن افتراضاً قائماً على الانتقاء الاختيارى؛ وإنما كان الحل الاشتراكى حتمية تاريخية فرضها الواقع، وفرضتها الآمال العريضة للجماهير؛ كما فرضتها الطبيعة المتغيرة للعالم فى النصف الثانى من القرن العشرين."
"خامساً: فى المجال العقارى: 
"كذلك ففى مجال ملكية المبانى تكفلت قوانين الضرائب التصاعدية على المبانى، وقوانين تخفيض الإيجارات، والقوانين المحددة لقواعد ربطها؛ بوضع الملكية العقارية فى مكان يبتعد بها عن أوضاع الاستغلال.. على أن متابعة الرقابة أمر ضرورى، وإن كانت الزيادة فى الإسكان العام والتعاونى سوف تساهم بطريقة عملية فى مكافحة أى محاولة للإستغلال فى هذا المجال."

"إن قوانين يوليو سنة ١٩٦١ بالعمل الاشتراكى العظيم الذى حققته؛ تعد بمثابة أكبر انتصار توصلت إليه قوة الدفع الثورى فى المجال الاقتصادى. إن هذه القوانين تعد امتداداً لمقدمات سبقتها، كانت جسراً عبرته عملية التحول نحو الاشتراكية بنجاح منقطع النظير. 
"ومن المؤكد أن الإجراءات التى أعقبت قوانين يوليو الاشتراكية قد حققت بنجاح عملية تصفية كانت محتمة وضرورية، لقد تمت بعد أن بدت محاولة الانقضاض الرجعى على الثورة الاجتماعية عملية حاسمة لإزالة رواسب عهود الإقطاع والرجعية والتحكم. إن هذه العملية قطعت الطريق على كل محاولات التسلل والدوران من حول أهداف الشعب، ولحساب المصالح الخاصة للفئات التى حكمت وتحكمت من المراكز الطبقية الممتازة، ولقد أكدت هذه الإجراءات - الإجراءات يعنى الحراسة - أن الشعب قد عقد عزمه من غير تردد على رفض كل وضع استغلالى؛ سواء كان طبقية موروثة، أو كان طفيلية انتهازية.. " 
"على أنه من الواجب ألا يستقر فى أذهاننا أن الرجعية قد تم الخلاص منها إلى الأبد؛ إن الرجعية مازالت تملك من المؤثرات المادية والفكرية ما قد يغريها بالتصدى للتيار الثورى الجارف؛ خصوصاً فى اعتمادها على الفلول الرجعية فى العالم العربى، المسنودة من جانب قوى الاستعمار. إن اليقظة الثورية كفيلة - تحت كل الظروف - بسحق كل تسلل رجعى مهما كانت أساليبه، ومهما كانت القوى المساعدة له، وإنه لمن الأمور البالغة الأهمية أن تتخلص نظرتنا إلى التأميم من كل الشوائب التى حاولت المصالح الخاصة أن تلصقها به."
"إن التأميم  ليس إلا انتقال أداة من أدوات الإنتاج من مجال الملكية الخاصة إلى مجال الملكية العامة للشعب، وليس ذلك ضربة للمبادرة الفردية كما ينادى أعداء الاشتراكية؛ وإنما هو توسيع لإطار المنفعة، وضمان لها فى الحالات التى تقتضيها مصلحة التحول الاشتراكى الذى يتم لصالح الشعب؛ ..."
"وليس التأميم - كما تنادى بعض العناصر الانتهازية - عقوبة تحل برأس المال الخاص حين ينحرف، ولا ينبغى بالتالى ممارسته فى غير أحوال العقوبة. إن نقل أداة من أدوات الإنتاج من مجال الملكية الفردية إلى مجال الملكية العامة أكبر من معنى العقوبة وأهم؛". 

= وتم صدور سلسلة من تشريعات الإسكان التى نجم عنها أزمة الإسكان بتقرير خفض أجور الأماكن دون سبب إلا إبتغاء مرضاة المستأجرين الغالبية وتمثل دعم المستأجرين على حساب ملاك العقارات بصفتهم طبقة رجعية مستغلة .
ونفصل تدخل الدولة فى الإسكان بالتخفيضات المتتالية بالقوانين التالية:
1) بتاريخ 18/9/1952 أصدر اللواء محمد نجيب (ولى الأمر) المرسوم بقانون رقم 199 لسنة 1952- المادة 5 مكرر (2) تنص على:
((تخفض بنسبة 15% الأجور الحالية للأماكن التى أنشأت منذ أول يناير سنة 1944 وذلك إبتداء من الأجرة المستحقة عن شهر أكتوبر 1952))
= لقد قام قائد الثورة (مذكرات محمد نجيب كنت رئيسا لمصر ص 342) بتقديم هدية للمستأجرين لكسب أصواتهم من جيوب ملاك العقارات بتخفيض أجرة المساكن المستقرة منذ عام 1944 هدية من الثورة .... وكانت الهدية على حساب ملاك العقارات .

2) القانون رقم 55 لسنة 1958 بتاريخ 5/8/1958 :
((تخفض نسبة 20% الأجور الحالية للأماكن التى أنشأت منذ 18 سبتمبر سنة 1952 وذلك إبتداء من الأجرة المستحقة من شهر يوليو سنة 1958)) .
3) القانون 168 لسنة 1961 بتاريخ 5/11/1961 :
((تخفض بنسبة 20% الأجور الحالية للأماكن التى أنشأت بعد العمل بالقانون رقم 55 لسنة 1958 المشار إليه إبتداء من الأجرة المستحقة عن الشهر التالى لتاريخ العمل بهذا القانون)).
4) القانون 7 لسنة 1965 فى 22 فبراير 1965:
((تخفض بنسبة 35% الأجور المتعاقد عليها للأماكن الخاضعة للقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 والتى لم يكن قد تم تقدير قيمتها الإيجارية طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون تقديرا نهائيا غير قابل للطعن فيه ... ويسرى بأثر رجعى من بدأ تنفيذ عقد الإيجار ، وبالنسبة للأماكن التى يكون قد تم تقدير قيمتها الإيجارية تقديرا نهائيا غير قابل للطعن فيه تعدل هذه القيمة على أساس الأجرة المخفضة طبقا لحكم هذه المادة أو طبقا للتقدير الذى تم وفقا لأحكام القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1961 أيهما أقل ، وذلك إعتبارا من الأجرة المستحقة عن شهر مارس سنة 1965)) .
= بذلك تم تخفيض 35% من دخل ملاك العقارات وبأثر رجعى من تاريخ التعاقد الذى سبق التشريع . وحتى الإيجارات التى تمت على يد لجان التقدير التى قامت  بتقدير الإيجارات تقديرا نهائيا غير قابل للطعن وأصبحت الأجرة نهائية تم إخضاعها للتخفيض الجسيم بنسبة 35% من قيمة الأجرة القانونية التى إحتسبتها لهم لجان التقدير .
وتدخلت الدولة فى تنظيم العلاقة الإيجارية وتحديد الإيجارات بالقوانين التالية:
== القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 بتاريخ 16 فبراير 1962  الذى أنشأ لجانا إدارية تقوم بتحديد الأجرة بقرارات نهائية لا يجوز الطعن عليها أمام القضاء ، وفى سنة 1965 تم تخفيض أجرتها بالقانون 7 لسنة 1965 ! ! ! 
وإستمرت اللجان الإدارية فى تقدير الإيجارات من بعد 22 فبراير 1965 حتى قبل 18 أغسطس 1969 وإعتبر هذا التقدير نهائيا ولايجوز الطعن عليها أمام القضاء .
== القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1969 بتاريخ 18 أغسطس لسنة 1969 الذى تنص المادة 41/1 "تستمر لجان تقدير القيمة الإيجارية بتشكيلها المنصوص عليه فى المادة الرابعة من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 بتحديد إيجار الأماكن المعدل بالقانون 133 لسنة لسنة 1963 فى أعمالها لحين الإنتهاء من الحالات المعروضة عليها عند العمل بأحكام هذا القانون" .
= "الأماكن التى أصدرت لجان تحديد الأجرة قرارا بتقدير أجرتها ، ولم ينقض ميعاد التظلم فيه حتى 18 أغسطس 1969 ، وهذه الأماكن يجوز الطعن فى قرارات تقدير الأجرة بشأنها فى ميعاد 30 يوما من تاريخ نفاذ القانون 52 لسنة 1969 فى 18 أغسطس 1969 (مادة 41/2منه) أى فى ميعاد لا يتجاوز 17 سبتمبر 1969 أمام المحكمة الإبتدائية الواقع فى دائرتها المكان المؤجر" .

== القانون 49 لسنة 1977 بتاريخ 9/9/1977.
== القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بتاريخ 31/7/1981.
== القانون 4 لسنة 1996 بتاريخ 30/1/1996.
== القانون 6 لسنة 1997 .

التدخل بتقدير القيمة الإيجارية للعقار بلجان التقدير بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962:
= أوكل القانون للجان تقدير الأجرة التى أنشأها بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 تحديد أجرة المبانى فى تاريخ بناء العقار على أساس نسبة مئوية من قيمة الأرض والمبانى فقط دون أى إعتبار للقيم الأخرى التى يختص بها العقار .(مستند 6 مرفقات صحيفة الدعوى)
بطلان أسس تقدير القيمة الإيجارية للعوار التشريعى بلجان تحديد الأجرة:
= أغفل المشرع بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 أن المبانى المقدرة بهذه القيمة الإيجارية على أساس ثمن الأرض والمبانى تتباين قيمتها فيما بينها على ضوء ظروفها وخصائص بنيانها حتى داخل المحافظة الواحدة ، ولايمكن بالتالى أن يجمعها معيار واحد ينفصل عن أوضاع عرضها وطلبها التى تؤثر فيها إلى حد كبير عناصر متعددة تتداخل فى مجال تقييمها ؛ وتتعدد العناصر التى أغفلها القانون وإقتحم حقوق مالك العقار فيما يلى :
1 = إغفال المشرع تقدير موقع العقار وقيمة المنطقة التى يقع فيها العقار:
= المشرع لم يراعى فى قوانين تحديد الأجرة عنصر موقع الأرض وصقعها ورقى الحى والمستوى الثقافى والإجتماعى لثقافة سكان المنطقة أو وقوعه فى منطقة شعبية ، وكذلك أغفل جمال الموقع أو وقوعه بالقرب من العمران ومدى العرض والطلب كعناصر من عناصر تحديد الأجرة ؛ وتساوى عند المشرع التقدير على أساس تكلفة الأرض وتكلفة مواد البناء كتقدير عام لجميع الأحياء .
= وبذلك تكون أسس تقدير القيمة الإيجارية باطلة وهى التى كان يجب أن يكون تقديرها عادلا وليس على أساس تصورى ولا أن تقدر القيمة الإيجارية على أسس واهية يتدخل فيها التقتير الإدارى عند تقدير ثمن الأرض وتقدير تكلفة المبانى وقصرها المشرع على تكلفة شراء الأرض طبقا لتقدير اللجنة دون ثبوت حقيقة ثمنها أو موقعها ، وهو ما قامت به تلك اللجان الإدارية ، وقد إستند المشرع أيضا إلى تكلفة مواد البناء دون التكلفة الفعلية وتكلفة العمالة ومهارتها (أى كافة التكلفة الفعلية للبناء) .
2- إغفال عنصر مدة المنفعة فى تحديد الأجرة القانونية:
= أغفل المشرع عند تقدير القيمة الإيجارية تقدير مدة المنفعة التى تم تقدير القيمة الإيجارية على أساسها معاوضة عن العلاقة الإيجارية .
= والمعروف عن خصائص العلاقة الإيجارية أنها تتضمن المنفعة والمدة المعقودة عليها وقيمتها فكان يجب على المشرع وهو مسئول دستوريا عن التشريع وعواره حيث أن القيمة الإيجارية يلزمها تحديد المدة المنتفع بها بهذه الأجرة وأنه يلتزم عليه ألا ينزع عن القيمة الإيجارية عنصرا جوهريا موازيا لها وإلا إنحل قصوره عدوانا على أسس توليه ولاية التشريع وهى صنعة يجب أن يجيدها من يتصدى لها وأن يتوخى حدود الدستور .

= وهو ما يتضح من إغفال المشرع عنصر المدة للقيمة الإيجارية التى حددها عند بدأ العلاقة الإيجارية وأنه بإغفال المدة فإنه يكون قد شرع أجرة باطلة لتقريرها لعشرات السنين متغافلا حقيقة تغير المناخ الإقتصادى فى الأزمنة المتقاربة وتباين الأسعار وإنخفاضها بإضطراد دون وضع أسس إعادة التقدير سنويا طبقا لعمل لجان الحصرالتى يلزم عليها الحصر سنويا للقيمة الإيجارية لتقدير الضريبة العقارية  طبقا للقانون رقم 56 لسنة 1954 والتى منع عملها لمدة عشرات السنين منذ 1967.
3 = إغفال التغير فى سعر الأرض سنويا بعد تحديد الأجرة عند إستكمال البناء:
=  بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 قدر المشرع مقابل إستثمار العقار بنسبة 5% من قيمة الأرض الحقيقية وقت البناء وتكلفة مواد البناء ونسبة 3% من تكلفة مواد البناء لمصاريف الإدارة .
=  ولم يراعى المشرع إحتساب زيادة قيمة الأرض بنسبة 7% سنويا إبتداء من السنة التالية لتقدير الأجرة ، وهو بذلك يكون قد صادر حق مالك العقار فى السنة التالية (ومابعدها) من حقه العادل فى الزيادة الرأسمالية فى قيمة الأرض بنسبة 7% كحد أدنى (وإحتساب الزيادة فى الأجرة سنويا طبقا لزيادة قيمة الأرض سنويا) .
= بذلك أغفل المشرع النص فى القانون 46 لسنة 1962 وفى القوانين اللاحقة على:
"يراعى تعديل القيمة الإيجارية سنويا بزيادة قيمة الأرض زيادة سنوية (بحد أدنى 7%) وزيادة نسبة عائد الإستثمار طبقا للقيمة  المعدلة للأرض والمبانى وطبقا للزيادة فى مستوى دخل السكان ومستوى الأسعار والزيادات القانونية فى القوانين اللاحقة".
((وبهذا الإغفال يكون المشرع قد إقتحم الأسس العادلة للملكية الخاصة بمصادرة الزيادة الرأسمالية السنوية المشروعة لأصل ثمن الأرض والعائد الإستثمارى لهذه الزيادة والتى تمثل ثمار الملكيه الخاصة المصونة بالدستور)).
= ولايمكن لقانون إيجارات أن يحكم بموت الزيادة الرأسمالية السنوية للأرض والتى كان يجب إضافتها سنويا لإعادة تقدير الزيادة السنوية فى قيمة العقار لحساب التعديل السنوى للقيمة الإيجارية  ونسبة الزيادة فى القيمة الإيجارية بعد إضافة الزيادة السنوية فى سعر أرض العقار.
= ونتج عن إغفال الزيادة السنوية فى قيمة أرض العقار وإعادة تقدير الزيادة السنوية فى قيمة الأرض والمبنى أن نقصت ثمار العقار الحقيقية سنويا ولمدة 40 عام بسبب عدم زيادة القيمة الإيجارية وبأسس تقدير غير صحيحة وناقصة وتثبيت لتلك الأجرة المتدنية .
4 = أغفال المشرع تحديث القيمة الإيجارية خلال مدد مناسبة لتواكب حركة الأسعار والتطور الإقتصادى والتضخم خلال الفترات المستقبلية .
= أغفل المشرع عنصر الزيادة السنوية للأسعار والخدمات والأجور وأجر العمالة وتكاليف الصيانة وأجر البواب ومستوى الدخل بزيادة دخل السكان طبقا لقوانين زيادة الأجور والمعاشات سنويا ، وتغير الظروف الإقتصادية لمستوى الأسعار والتضخم فى الأسعار وهو عنصر دائم ومضطرد ومعترف به إقتصاديا ولايجوز إغفاله لأنه يجافى العدالة ويصادر جزء من ثمار المالك دون تعويض عادل مقابل .

= وقد راعى المشرع زيادة قيمة الأرض سنويا فى القانون 49 لسنة 1977 مقررا:
مادة 16 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 تنص على:
"يعاد تقدير قيمة الأرض عند تحديد الأجرة فى حالة تعلية البناء ، وذلك إذا تمت التعلية بعد سنتين على الأقل من تاريخ إنشاء المبانى الأصلية ".
= وهو ما يؤكد العوار التشريعى من المشرع الذى نص فى هذه المادة على إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض عند تحديد الأجرة فى حالة تعلية البناء (فقط) وهو ما يؤكد تنبه المشرع إلى زيادة قيمة الأرض ولكنه قصر إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض فى حالة تعلية البناء أى أن المبانى التى يتم تعليتها يتم حساب الزيادة فى قيمة الأرض كلها ولكن تحتسب على أساسها فقط أجرة التعلية .... وهو ما يؤكد العوار القانونى إقتحم به المشرع أصول التشريع فى مجال الإسكان تنكيلا ومصادرة بالملكية الخاصة فى مجال الإستثمار فى الإسكان لصالح فئة المستأجرين .
مما سبق يتأكد الغبن الواقع على المدعى نتيجة العوار التشريعى إنتقاصا ومصادرة للزيادة فى قيمة الأرض ومصادرة لثمار العقار العادلة وهى أجر المثل بتجميد أجرة العقار وقيمته منذ 27/11/1968 .
= كان يجب على المشرع أن ينص فى القانون "على أن يستمر عمل لجان تحديد الأجرة على إعادة تقدير ثمن الأرض سنويا (أو كل فترة معقولة) لإعادة تعديل وتقدير القيمة الإيجارية سنويا فى ظل تغير الأسعار والأجور" حتى لا تكون الطفرات الإقتصادية فى المجتمع سالبة للإستثمار بما يضعف القيمة الرأسمالية والإستثمارية لأصل المشروع .
= وكان نتيجة إغفال إعادة تقدير ثمن الأرض سنويا هو تآكل قيمة رأسمال العقار وإنتاقصها بإنتقاص الزيادة فى ثمن الأرض وفى ثمار الملكية سنويا مما يؤدى إستمراره إلى تأميم ملكية أو غالبية ملكية العقار لصالح مستأجريه .
= وكل ماسبق إيضاحه يؤكد الغبن فى تقدير الأجرة بلجان التقدير دون إحتساب كافة العناصر الحقيقية المرتبطة بقيمة الشقة مع تثبيت القيمة الإيجارية دون الزيادة الدورية السنوية لقيمة الأرض بالإضافة للزيادة الدورية السنوية فى الأجرة القانونية طبقا لزيادات الأسعار والأجور والمعاشات والتضخم فى مستوى المعيشة مما يشكل فى مجموعه الثمار الحقيقية للشقة كأجر المثل العادل ومقابل حق الإنتفاع القانونى المرتبط بحق الملكية والذى نتج عنه أجرة هزيلة لم تراعى عند وضعها وخلال إستمرارها أسس وقواعد حسابها سنويا بما لا يقل عن أجر المثل كتعويض عادل .
5= تحصين قرار لجان تحديد الأجرة طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 من الطعن عليها:
= القيمة الإيجارية للعقار تمت إستنادا للجان تقدير الإيجارات المشكلة بموجب القانون 46 لسنة 1962 والتى نصت المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 المعدلة بالقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1963 "ويكون قرار المجلس المراجعة غير قابل لأى طريق من طرق الطعن فيها" .
= وقد ألغى القانون 52 لسنة 1969 مجالس المراجعة وجعل الطعن على قرار لجنة تحديد الأجرة من إختصاص المحكمة الإبتدائية الكائن فى دائرتها المكان المؤجر .
= لم ينس المشرع زيادة تحصين الأجرة المحددة غبنا بالنص على عقوبة مخالفتها حيث نصت المادة 7 من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 على:

مادة 7: يعاقب المؤجر الذى يخالف قرار تحديد الإيجار وتوزيعه بالحبس مدة لاتزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
6) الحكم بعدم دستورية المادة الخامسة من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 فى القضية رقم 5 لسنة 1 قضائية المحكمة العليا "دستورية" جلسة 4 ديسمبر 1971 المنشورة فى الجريدة الرسمية فى 24/12/1971 :
= صدر حكم المحكمة العليا بعدم دستورية وبطلان ما نصت عليه الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الخامسة بتحصين قرارات مجلس المراجعة "ويكون قرار المجلس غير قابل لأى طريق من طرق الطعن" ؛ وقضى بأنه بذلك يكون قد إنفتح الطعن فى قرارات مجلس المراجعة لمدة 60 يوما من 24/12/1971 أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بإعتبار أن قرار مجلس المراجعة قرار صادر من هيئة إدارية ذات إختصاص قضائى .
=   وقد قضى بأنه:
" بذلك إنفتح ميعاد الطعن لمدة ستين يوما من تاريخ نشر حكم الدستورية بتاريخ 24/12/1971 أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بإعتبار أن قرار مجلس المراجعة قرار صادر من هيئة إدارية ذات إختصاص قضائى"
(نقض 16/5/1984 – طعن 937 س 48 ق)
(نقض 20/12/1985 طعن 176 س 50 ق)
= ويستحيل أن يعلم جميع الملاك بصدور الحكم بعدم الدستورية لتلافى فوات الموعد بفتح باب الطعن لمدة شهرين أمام القضاء الإدارى والذى ترتب على الحكم "بعدم دستورية نهائية قرارات مجلس المراجعة طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962" وهو الحكم الصادر بتاريخ 24/12/1971 خاصة وأنه قد تم إلغاء القانون 46 لسنة 1962 .
= ولكن بإعتبار أن المنازعة فى قرارات تحديد الأجرة هى خصومة تتحدد بها حقوق متبادلة وهى من إختصاص القضاء ، وهو ما نص عليه القانون 52 لسنة 1969 بجعل الطعن فى تحديد الأجرة من إختصاص المحكمة الإبتدائية الكائن فى دائرتها المكان المؤجر ؛ فلا وجه ولا مصلحة فى إبعاد القضاء عن الفصل قى المنازعات الناشئة عنه.
= وهو ما يتفق مع نص المادة 68 من الدستور .
= وهو أيضا ما يتفق بما هو مقرر فى أن الطعن على قرارات لجنة الطعن الضريبى يكون أمام المحكمة الإبتدائية .
7= ظروف القوة القاهرة المانعة لمالك العقار للطعن أمام القضاء على تقدير الأجرة:
1) القانون 46 لسنة 1962 بالمادة الخامسة حصن قرار لجنة المراجعة بتقدير أجرة العقار "ويكون قرار مجلس المراجعة غير قابل لأى طريق من طرق الطعن" .
2) تجنب المالك التجريم والحبس والغرامة طبقا للمادة 7 من القانون 46 لسنة 1962.
3) فضلا عن أن المناخ السياسى فى ذلك الوقت قد شابه الإنحياز ضد ملاك العقارات وخوف الملاك من التعرض لفرض الحراسة ، وإدعاء المستأجرين على الملاك بتقاضى خلوات رجل وما يتبعه من إستدعاء الملاك للتحقيق معهم والمعاملة السياسية الخاصة من محافظ القاهرة (سعد زايد) ومحافظ الإسكدرية وتعليق ملاك العقارات بالفلقة .... 
... كانت رادعا لهم عن الخوض فى المنازعة على تحديد القيمة الإيجارية حتى يتجنبوا ثورة المستأجرين والإتحاد الإشتراكى ضدهم .
"ولما كانت الصورة التى بدا عليها السيد المحافظ هى أشبه الأشياء بصورة حاكم أجنبى يتفاخر بأن وسيلته فى حكم المواطنين هى ((الفلقة والعصا)) وهى صورة غير مقبولة فيها إهدار لكرامة المواطنين وإستهتار بالغ بأحكام القانون ..."
(كتاب سنوات عصيبة للمستشار/محمد عبدالسلام ص 87)
4) وقد آثر مالك العقار الرضوخ للجان تقدير الأجرة طبقا لمنفعة الأغلبية من المستأجرين؛ وكان ضربا من الجنون الإعتراض أو اللجوء للتقاضى طعنا فى الأجرة "القانونية" حتى لا يتهم من السكان بالرجعية والإستغلال واللجوء للشكوى فى الإتحاد الإشتراكى ضد مالك العقار ويتم معاملته كعدو للإشتراكية .
وقالت المحكمة فى حيثيات حكمها فى إحدى القضايا عن تلك الفترة فى الستينات: 
"إن الفترة التى جرت فيها أحداث هذه القضية هى أسوأ فترة مرت بها مصر طيلة تاريخها القديم والحديث فهى فترة ذبحت فيها الحريات وديست فيها كل كلمة للإنسان المصرى ووطئت أجساد الناس فيها بالنعال وأقر الرجال فيها بالتسمى بأسماء النساء ووضعت ألجمة الخيل فى فم رب العائلة وكبير الأسرة ولطمت الوجوه والرؤوس بالأيدى كما ركلت بالأقدام كما هتكت أعراض الرجال أمام بعضهم وجيئ بنسائهم أمامهم وهددوا بهتك أعراضهن على مرأى ومسمع منهم ودربت الكلاب على مواطأة الرجال .."
(المرجع باشوات وسوبر باشوات د. حسين مؤنس – الملحق رقم 3 ص 285)
= فهل كان من المعقول أن يلتجئ مالك العقار فى تلك الفترة للقضاء طعنا فى الغبن فى تقدير حقوقه فى الثمار العادلة لملكه الذى عهد إلى لجنة تقدير الإيجارات بتقديرها طبقا للقوانين الإشتراكية ؟ 
لقد آثر مورث المدعى أن يتجنب الخوض فى ذلك الغبن وأن ينصح أبنائه بالصبر على هذا الغبن حتى يأتى الفرج ؛ وهو ما إستطال حتى أصاب الشلل هذه الملكية وأصبحت الشقة لاتجد من يشتريها حتى بأقل من عشر ثمنها الحقيقى ، وعز السكن على ورثته وإضطر المدعى إلى إستئجار مسكن بأجرة لمدة 10 سنوات بدأت ب 1000 جنيه شهريا ووصلت ل 1850 جنيه شهريا ؛ فى حين ينعم المستأجر بالسكنى قى الشقة ملك المدعى بأجرة 12.50 جنيه ويستعد لتوريثها لإبنه متنعما هو وعائلته فى الفوائض والرفاهية الناتجة من تجميد للأجرة التافهة المجمدة لمدة 40 عام .
= وهى تمثل ظروف القوة القاهرة لعدم تمكن مورث المدعى الطعن أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى طبقا لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 5 لسنة 1 قضائية المحكمة العليا "دستورية" المنشور بالجريدة الرسمية بتاريخ 24/12/1971 للطعن على قرار مجلس المراجعة خلال 60 يوم أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى .

وعلى ماسبق إبدائه من أسباب ؛ فإنه يتوافق مع الدفع الأول بعدم دستورية المادة 1 والمادة 2 من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 الخاص بلجان تحديد الإيجارات ، (الذى نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 32 بتاريخ 5/2/1962) بسبب :
1 = إغفال المشرع تقدير موقع العقار وقيمة المنطقة التى يقع فيها العقار ،
2= إغفال عنصر مدة المنفعة فى تحديد الأجرة القانونية ،
3 = إغفال التغير فى سعر الأرض سنويا بعد تحديد الأجرة عند إستكمال البناء ،
4 = أغفال المشرع تحديث القيمة الإيجارية خلال مدد مناسبة لتواكب حركة الأسعار والتطور الإقتصادى والتضخم خلال الفترات المستقبلية .
= بذلك أغفل المشرع النص فى القانون المادة (1) والمادة (2) من القانون 46 لسنة 1962:
"يراعى تعديل القيمة الإيجارية سنويا بزيادة قيمة الأرض زيادة سنوية بحد أدنى 7% وزيادة نسبة عائد الإستثمار طبقا للقيمة  المعدلة للأرض والمبانى وطبقا للزيادة فى مستوى دخل السكان ومستوى الأسعار والزيادات القانونية فى القوانين اللاحقة".
بما يتعارض مع المواد 4 و 25 و 34 و 35 من الدستور

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله سأوافيكم بتفاصيل الدفع الثانى بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

أتقدم بتفاصيل الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" المرفوعة منى أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا بتاريخ 22 مارس 2008 ، والتى تتضمن 7 دفوع بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستئنائية .

*الدفع الأول: عدم دستورية المادة 1 والمادة 2 من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 الخاص بلجان تحديد الإيجارات*
الغبن فى تقدير القيمة الإيجارية بتاريخ 27/11/1968 :
أولا: قيمة مقابل الإنتفاع الحقيقى :
تاريخ بناء العقار وتقدير القيمة الإيجارية:
= طبقا لشهادة المشتملات للعقار الصادرة برقم 589 بتاريخ 28/5/2002 يتضح أنه من واقع جرد 68/69 أنه منزل من بناء خمسة أدوار إستجد وتم فى أغسطس 68 وتم تقدير أجرته بلجان تحديد الإيجارات ومجلس المراجعة فى 27/11/1968 .(مستند 5 مرفق بصحيفة الدعوى)
= والأصل فى عقد الإيجار أن تتوافق إرادتا المؤجر والمستاجر على ماهية العقد والمنفعة المؤجرة وحرية تقدير الأجرة فى مجلس العقد ، فإذا لم يتم هذا التوافق لا ينعقد الإيجار ويستحق صاحب الشيئ المنتفع به تعويضا ممن إنتفع به يقدر عادة بأجر المثل .

أساس تقدير الأجرة:
= العقار تم تقدير أجرة وحداته بلجان تقدير الإيجارات طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 الصادر بتاريخ 5/2/1962 – العدد 32 الذى أنشأ لجانا لتحديد الأجرة ونص على:
مادة 1- تحدد إيجارات الأماكن المعدة للسكنى أو لغير ذلك من الأغراض والتى تنشأ بعد العمل بالقانون رقم 168 لسنة 1961 المشار إليه ، وفقا لما يأتى :
( أ ) صافى فائدة إستثمار العقار بواقع 5% من قيمة الأرض والمبانى .
(ب) 3% من قيمة المبانى مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة .
مادة 2- تقدر قيمة الأرض وفقا لثمن المثل وقت البناء وتقدر قيمة المبانى وفقا لسعر السوق لمواد البناء وقت الإنشاء .
وذلك بينما تنص المادة 3 من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 على:
مادة 3- يعاد تقدير ثمن الأرض عند تحديد الإيجار فى حالة تعلية البناء وذلك إذا تمت التعلية بعد خمس سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ إنشاء المبانى الأصلية أو فى حالة ما إذا طرأ على العقار ما يستوجب تطبيق القانون رقم 222 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه وفى هذه الأحوال تكون إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض بقصد تحديد إيجار المبانى المستجدة فقط . 
= تقدير قيمة الأرض:
وطبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 تحتسب قيمة الأرض على أساس قيمة الأرض فى السوق وقت تمام البناء بصرف النظر عن ثمن شرائها .
تقدير تكاليف البناء :
"تقدر تكاليف البناء وفقا للقانون46 لسنة 1962 وفقا لسعر السوق لمواد البناء وقت الإنشاء."
= مدة العقد (المنفعة المعقودة) :
= طبقا للقواعد العامة فإن عقد الإيجار يتوقت غالبا بمدة معلومة كتأجير المسكن لمدة شهر أو سنة مثلا. وإذا كانت المدة غير معينة ، كما لو كان عقد الإيجار مشاهرة ، إعتبر الإيجار منعقدا للفترة المحددة لدفع الأجرة (م 563 مدنى) وتتحدد قيمته بهذه الأجرة ، أى بأجرة شهر إذا عقد مشاهرة وأجرة سنة إذا عقد سنويا ، وهو فى العقد الماثل غير محدد المدة وطبقا للقانون يعتبر لمدة شهر طبقا للمدة المحددة لسداد الأجرة.
عناصر تحديد الأجرة طبقا للقواعد العامة:
= ويجب أن تكون المنفعة معلومة وذلك بالعلم بالشئ المؤجر ونوع الإنتفاع ومدته لأن العلم بالمنفعة يقتضى العلم بمدة الإيجار ولا يكون الإيجار إلا مؤقتا بمدة معينة فى الفقه والقانون .
تحديد المتعاقدين للأجرة طبقا للقواعد العامة: 
للمتعاقدين حرية تحديد الأجرة ببيان ماهيتها وقدرها وطريقة الوفاء بها .
= والأجرة العادلة هى أجرة المثل : وأجرة المثل هى أجرة مثل الشئ المؤجر ولنفس المنفعة المتفق على تأجيرها ، ويحدد القاضى هذه الأجرة وله أن يرجع فى تقديرها إلى أهل الخبرة وعقود الإيجار لعين تماثلها ويراعى القاضى المماثلة فى الموقع إذا كان الشئ المؤجر عقارا .
= والأجرة التافهة لا يكون العقد معها إيجارا .

حقوق المدعى الشرعية والدستورية فى الثمار العادلة لملكيته الخاصة :
= طبقا للدستور وحقوق الملكية الخاصة فإن مالك العقار فى الأصل وعلى الدوام وحتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها يحق له ممارسة حقوق الملكية من إستعمال وسكنى وإستغلال شريف حر وتقدير الأجرة والمدة المتعاقد عليها مع حق التصرف فى ملكه .
= ويحق لمالك الوحدة السكنية ثمار الإنتفاع بالمسكن وهى الأجرة ، وحق تقدير الأجرة طبقا للشرع يكون عن تراض منه فى القيمة والمنفعة المعقودة وهى تحديد المدة .
= فإذا قيدت حرية المالك فى حقوق ملكيته فى السكنى فيها أو فى تقدير الأجرة أو تحديد مدة الإيجار فيجب أن يعوض عن ذلك تعويضا عادلا طبقا للدستور الذى ينص على:
مادة (34): الملكية الخاصة مصونة ، ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون وبحكم قضائى ومقابل تعويض وفقا للقانون وحق الإرث مكفول .
تدخل الدولة فى العلاقة الإيجارية بقوانين تحديد الأجرة:
= قامت ثورة يوليو 1952 وغيرت فى النظام الإقتصادى إلى النظام الإشتراكى ، وتم إصدار قوانين لكسب القاعدة الشعبية وبتوزيع أموال الرأسمالية الوطنية بإقتطاع أموال وممتلكات ملاك العقارات (المصنفين كرجعيين فى إعتبار الثورة) ، ولحساب المستفيدين من المستأجرين ؛ وتطبيق قاعدة "أعطى من لا يملك من لا يستحق" ، حيث قام بعد شهرين من قيام الثورة بتاريخ 23 يوليو 1952 وبتاريخ 18/9/1952 بإصدار أول قانون لتعديل العلاقة بين الملاك والمستأجرين وهو المرسوم بالقانون رقم 199 لسنة 1952 حيث قرر تخفيض أجرة المساكن المقامة منذ عام 1944 حتى تاريخ صدور القانون بنسبة 15% ... بهدف كسب أغلبية المستأجرين بإقتطاع 15% من دخل مالك العقار وإهدائها للمستأجرين .
= إلا أن إستمرار التدخل فى العلاقة بين الملاك والمستأجرين فى العقارات ، تسبب فى أزمة إسكان بالقوانين الثورية لصالح المستأجرين الأغلبية وضد حقوق الملكية الخاصة .
الميثاق شريعة الثورة :
بتاريخ 21/5/1962 صدر كتاب الميثاق من عشرة أبواب قدم فيه شريعة الثورة عن كيفية العمل الثورى ، جاء فيه:
"من الباب السادس فى حتمية الحل الإشتراكى:
إن الحل الاشتراكى لمشكلة التخلف الاقتصادى والاجتماعى فى مصر، وصولاً ثورياً إلى التقدم؛ لم يكن افتراضاً قائماً على الانتقاء الاختيارى؛ وإنما كان الحل الاشتراكى حتمية تاريخية فرضها الواقع، وفرضتها الآمال العريضة للجماهير؛ كما فرضتها الطبيعة المتغيرة للعالم فى النصف الثانى من القرن العشرين."
"خامساً: فى المجال العقارى: 
"كذلك ففى مجال ملكية المبانى تكفلت قوانين الضرائب التصاعدية على المبانى، وقوانين تخفيض الإيجارات، والقوانين المحددة لقواعد ربطها؛ بوضع الملكية العقارية فى مكان يبتعد بها عن أوضاع الاستغلال.. على أن متابعة الرقابة أمر ضرورى، وإن كانت الزيادة فى الإسكان العام والتعاونى سوف تساهم بطريقة عملية فى مكافحة أى محاولة للإستغلال فى هذا المجال."

"إن قوانين يوليو سنة ١٩٦١ بالعمل الاشتراكى العظيم الذى حققته؛ تعد بمثابة أكبر انتصار توصلت إليه قوة الدفع الثورى فى المجال الاقتصادى. إن هذه القوانين تعد امتداداً لمقدمات سبقتها، كانت جسراً عبرته عملية التحول نحو الاشتراكية بنجاح منقطع النظير. 
"ومن المؤكد أن الإجراءات التى أعقبت قوانين يوليو الاشتراكية قد حققت بنجاح عملية تصفية كانت محتمة وضرورية، لقد تمت بعد أن بدت محاولة الانقضاض الرجعى على الثورة الاجتماعية عملية حاسمة لإزالة رواسب عهود الإقطاع والرجعية والتحكم. إن هذه العملية قطعت الطريق على كل محاولات التسلل والدوران من حول أهداف الشعب، ولحساب المصالح الخاصة للفئات التى حكمت وتحكمت من المراكز الطبقية الممتازة، ولقد أكدت هذه الإجراءات - الإجراءات يعنى الحراسة - أن الشعب قد عقد عزمه من غير تردد على رفض كل وضع استغلالى؛ سواء كان طبقية موروثة، أو كان طفيلية انتهازية.. " 
"على أنه من الواجب ألا يستقر فى أذهاننا أن الرجعية قد تم الخلاص منها إلى الأبد؛ إن الرجعية مازالت تملك من المؤثرات المادية والفكرية ما قد يغريها بالتصدى للتيار الثورى الجارف؛ خصوصاً فى اعتمادها على الفلول الرجعية فى العالم العربى، المسنودة من جانب قوى الاستعمار. إن اليقظة الثورية كفيلة - تحت كل الظروف - بسحق كل تسلل رجعى مهما كانت أساليبه، ومهما كانت القوى المساعدة له، وإنه لمن الأمور البالغة الأهمية أن تتخلص نظرتنا إلى التأميم من كل الشوائب التى حاولت المصالح الخاصة أن تلصقها به."
"إن التأميم  ليس إلا انتقال أداة من أدوات الإنتاج من مجال الملكية الخاصة إلى مجال الملكية العامة للشعب، وليس ذلك ضربة للمبادرة الفردية كما ينادى أعداء الاشتراكية؛ وإنما هو توسيع لإطار المنفعة، وضمان لها فى الحالات التى تقتضيها مصلحة التحول الاشتراكى الذى يتم لصالح الشعب؛ ..."
"وليس التأميم - كما تنادى بعض العناصر الانتهازية - عقوبة تحل برأس المال الخاص حين ينحرف، ولا ينبغى بالتالى ممارسته فى غير أحوال العقوبة. إن نقل أداة من أدوات الإنتاج من مجال الملكية الفردية إلى مجال الملكية العامة أكبر من معنى العقوبة وأهم؛". 

= وتم صدور سلسلة من تشريعات الإسكان التى نجم عنها أزمة الإسكان بتقرير خفض أجور الأماكن دون سبب إلا إبتغاء مرضاة المستأجرين الغالبية وتمثل دعم المستأجرين على حساب ملاك العقارات بصفتهم طبقة رجعية مستغلة .
ونفصل تدخل الدولة فى الإسكان بالتخفيضات المتتالية بالقوانين التالية:
1) بتاريخ 18/9/1952 أصدر اللواء محمد نجيب (ولى الأمر) المرسوم بقانون رقم 199 لسنة 1952- المادة 5 مكرر (2) تنص على:
((تخفض بنسبة 15% الأجور الحالية للأماكن التى أنشأت منذ أول يناير سنة 1944 وذلك إبتداء من الأجرة المستحقة عن شهر أكتوبر 1952))
= لقد قام قائد الثورة (مذكرات محمد نجيب كنت رئيسا لمصر ص 342) بتقديم هدية للمستأجرين لكسب أصواتهم من جيوب ملاك العقارات بتخفيض أجرة المساكن المستقرة منذ عام 1944 هدية من الثورة .... وكانت الهدية على حساب ملاك العقارات .

2) القانون رقم 55 لسنة 1958 بتاريخ 5/8/1958 :
((تخفض نسبة 20% الأجور الحالية للأماكن التى أنشأت منذ 18 سبتمبر سنة 1952 وذلك إبتداء من الأجرة المستحقة من شهر يوليو سنة 1958)) .
3) القانون 168 لسنة 1961 بتاريخ 5/11/1961 :
((تخفض بنسبة 20% الأجور الحالية للأماكن التى أنشأت بعد العمل بالقانون رقم 55 لسنة 1958 المشار إليه إبتداء من الأجرة المستحقة عن الشهر التالى لتاريخ العمل بهذا القانون)).
4) القانون 7 لسنة 1965 فى 22 فبراير 1965:
((تخفض بنسبة 35% الأجور المتعاقد عليها للأماكن الخاضعة للقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 والتى لم يكن قد تم تقدير قيمتها الإيجارية طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون تقديرا نهائيا غير قابل للطعن فيه ... ويسرى بأثر رجعى من بدأ تنفيذ عقد الإيجار ، وبالنسبة للأماكن التى يكون قد تم تقدير قيمتها الإيجارية تقديرا نهائيا غير قابل للطعن فيه تعدل هذه القيمة على أساس الأجرة المخفضة طبقا لحكم هذه المادة أو طبقا للتقدير الذى تم وفقا لأحكام القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1961 أيهما أقل ، وذلك إعتبارا من الأجرة المستحقة عن شهر مارس سنة 1965)) .
= بذلك تم تخفيض 35% من دخل ملاك العقارات وبأثر رجعى من تاريخ التعاقد الذى سبق التشريع . وحتى الإيجارات التى تمت على يد لجان التقدير التى قامت  بتقدير الإيجارات تقديرا نهائيا غير قابل للطعن وأصبحت الأجرة نهائية تم إخضاعها للتخفيض الجسيم بنسبة 35% من قيمة الأجرة القانونية التى إحتسبتها لهم لجان التقدير .
وتدخلت الدولة فى تنظيم العلاقة الإيجارية وتحديد الإيجارات بالقوانين التالية:
== القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 بتاريخ 16 فبراير 1962  الذى أنشأ لجانا إدارية تقوم بتحديد الأجرة بقرارات نهائية لا يجوز الطعن عليها أمام القضاء ، وفى سنة 1965 تم تخفيض أجرتها بالقانون 7 لسنة 1965 ! ! ! 
وإستمرت اللجان الإدارية فى تقدير الإيجارات من بعد 22 فبراير 1965 حتى قبل 18 أغسطس 1969 وإعتبر هذا التقدير نهائيا ولايجوز الطعن عليها أمام القضاء .
== القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1969 بتاريخ 18 أغسطس لسنة 1969 الذى تنص المادة 41/1 "تستمر لجان تقدير القيمة الإيجارية بتشكيلها المنصوص عليه فى المادة الرابعة من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 بتحديد إيجار الأماكن المعدل بالقانون 133 لسنة لسنة 1963 فى أعمالها لحين الإنتهاء من الحالات المعروضة عليها عند العمل بأحكام هذا القانون" .
= "الأماكن التى أصدرت لجان تحديد الأجرة قرارا بتقدير أجرتها ، ولم ينقض ميعاد التظلم فيه حتى 18 أغسطس 1969 ، وهذه الأماكن يجوز الطعن فى قرارات تقدير الأجرة بشأنها فى ميعاد 30 يوما من تاريخ نفاذ القانون 52 لسنة 1969 فى 18 أغسطس 1969 (مادة 41/2منه) أى فى ميعاد لا يتجاوز 17 سبتمبر 1969 أمام المحكمة الإبتدائية الواقع فى دائرتها المكان المؤجر" .

== القانون 49 لسنة 1977 بتاريخ 9/9/1977.
== القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بتاريخ 31/7/1981.
== القانون 4 لسنة 1996 بتاريخ 30/1/1996.
== القانون 6 لسنة 1997 .

التدخل بتقدير القيمة الإيجارية للعقار بلجان التقدير بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962:
= أوكل القانون للجان تقدير الأجرة التى أنشأها بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 تحديد أجرة المبانى فى تاريخ بناء العقار على أساس نسبة مئوية من قيمة الأرض والمبانى فقط دون أى إعتبار للقيم الأخرى التى يختص بها العقار .(مستند 6 مرفقات صحيفة الدعوى)
بطلان أسس تقدير القيمة الإيجارية للعوار التشريعى بلجان تحديد الأجرة:
= أغفل المشرع بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 أن المبانى المقدرة بهذه القيمة الإيجارية على أساس ثمن الأرض والمبانى تتباين قيمتها فيما بينها على ضوء ظروفها وخصائص بنيانها حتى داخل المحافظة الواحدة ، ولايمكن بالتالى أن يجمعها معيار واحد ينفصل عن أوضاع عرضها وطلبها التى تؤثر فيها إلى حد كبير عناصر متعددة تتداخل فى مجال تقييمها ؛ وتتعدد العناصر التى أغفلها القانون وإقتحم حقوق مالك العقار فيما يلى :
1 = إغفال المشرع تقدير موقع العقار وقيمة المنطقة التى يقع فيها العقار:
= المشرع لم يراعى فى قوانين تحديد الأجرة عنصر موقع الأرض وصقعها ورقى الحى والمستوى الثقافى والإجتماعى لثقافة سكان المنطقة أو وقوعه فى منطقة شعبية ، وكذلك أغفل جمال الموقع أو وقوعه بالقرب من العمران ومدى العرض والطلب كعناصر من عناصر تحديد الأجرة ؛ وتساوى عند المشرع التقدير على أساس تكلفة الأرض وتكلفة مواد البناء كتقدير عام لجميع الأحياء .
= وبذلك تكون أسس تقدير القيمة الإيجارية باطلة وهى التى كان يجب أن يكون تقديرها عادلا وليس على أساس تصورى ولا أن تقدر القيمة الإيجارية على أسس واهية يتدخل فيها التقتير الإدارى عند تقدير ثمن الأرض وتقدير تكلفة المبانى وقصرها المشرع على تكلفة شراء الأرض طبقا لتقدير اللجنة دون ثبوت حقيقة ثمنها أو موقعها ، وهو ما قامت به تلك اللجان الإدارية ، وقد إستند المشرع أيضا إلى تكلفة مواد البناء دون التكلفة الفعلية وتكلفة العمالة ومهارتها (أى كافة التكلفة الفعلية للبناء) .
2- إغفال عنصر مدة المنفعة فى تحديد الأجرة القانونية:
= أغفل المشرع عند تقدير القيمة الإيجارية تقدير مدة المنفعة التى تم تقدير القيمة الإيجارية على أساسها معاوضة عن العلاقة الإيجارية .
= والمعروف عن خصائص العلاقة الإيجارية أنها تتضمن المنفعة والمدة المعقودة عليها وقيمتها فكان يجب على المشرع وهو مسئول دستوريا عن التشريع وعواره حيث أن القيمة الإيجارية يلزمها تحديد المدة المنتفع بها بهذه الأجرة وأنه يلتزم عليه ألا ينزع عن القيمة الإيجارية عنصرا جوهريا موازيا لها وإلا إنحل قصوره عدوانا على أسس توليه ولاية التشريع وهى صنعة يجب أن يجيدها من يتصدى لها وأن يتوخى حدود الدستور .

= وهو ما يتضح من إغفال المشرع عنصر المدة للقيمة الإيجارية التى حددها عند بدأ العلاقة الإيجارية وأنه بإغفال المدة فإنه يكون قد شرع أجرة باطلة لتقريرها لعشرات السنين متغافلا حقيقة تغير المناخ الإقتصادى فى الأزمنة المتقاربة وتباين الأسعار وإنخفاضها بإضطراد دون وضع أسس إعادة التقدير سنويا طبقا لعمل لجان الحصرالتى يلزم عليها الحصر سنويا للقيمة الإيجارية لتقدير الضريبة العقارية  طبقا للقانون رقم 56 لسنة 1954 والتى منع عملها لمدة عشرات السنين منذ 1967.
3 = إغفال التغير فى سعر الأرض سنويا بعد تحديد الأجرة عند إستكمال البناء:
=  بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 قدر المشرع مقابل إستثمار العقار بنسبة 5% من قيمة الأرض الحقيقية وقت البناء وتكلفة مواد البناء ونسبة 3% من تكلفة مواد البناء لمصاريف الإدارة .
=  ولم يراعى المشرع إحتساب زيادة قيمة الأرض بنسبة 7% سنويا إبتداء من السنة التالية لتقدير الأجرة ، وهو بذلك يكون قد صادر حق مالك العقار فى السنة التالية (ومابعدها) من حقه العادل فى الزيادة الرأسمالية فى قيمة الأرض بنسبة 7% كحد أدنى (وإحتساب الزيادة فى الأجرة سنويا طبقا لزيادة قيمة الأرض سنويا) .
= بذلك أغفل المشرع النص فى القانون 46 لسنة 1962 وفى القوانين اللاحقة على:
"يراعى تعديل القيمة الإيجارية سنويا بزيادة قيمة الأرض زيادة سنوية (بحد أدنى 7%) وزيادة نسبة عائد الإستثمار طبقا للقيمة  المعدلة للأرض والمبانى وطبقا للزيادة فى مستوى دخل السكان ومستوى الأسعار والزيادات القانونية فى القوانين اللاحقة".
((وبهذا الإغفال يكون المشرع قد إقتحم الأسس العادلة للملكية الخاصة بمصادرة الزيادة الرأسمالية السنوية المشروعة لأصل ثمن الأرض والعائد الإستثمارى لهذه الزيادة والتى تمثل ثمار الملكيه الخاصة المصونة بالدستور)).
= ولايمكن لقانون إيجارات أن يحكم بموت الزيادة الرأسمالية السنوية للأرض والتى كان يجب إضافتها سنويا لإعادة تقدير الزيادة السنوية فى قيمة العقار لحساب التعديل السنوى للقيمة الإيجارية  ونسبة الزيادة فى القيمة الإيجارية بعد إضافة الزيادة السنوية فى سعر أرض العقار.
= ونتج عن إغفال الزيادة السنوية فى قيمة أرض العقار وإعادة تقدير الزيادة السنوية فى قيمة الأرض والمبنى أن نقصت ثمار العقار الحقيقية سنويا ولمدة 40 عام بسبب عدم زيادة القيمة الإيجارية وبأسس تقدير غير صحيحة وناقصة وتثبيت لتلك الأجرة المتدنية .
4 = أغفال المشرع تحديث القيمة الإيجارية خلال مدد مناسبة لتواكب حركة الأسعار والتطور الإقتصادى والتضخم خلال الفترات المستقبلية .
= أغفل المشرع عنصر الزيادة السنوية للأسعار والخدمات والأجور وأجر العمالة وتكاليف الصيانة وأجر البواب ومستوى الدخل بزيادة دخل السكان طبقا لقوانين زيادة الأجور والمعاشات سنويا ، وتغير الظروف الإقتصادية لمستوى الأسعار والتضخم فى الأسعار وهو عنصر دائم ومضطرد ومعترف به إقتصاديا ولايجوز إغفاله لأنه يجافى العدالة ويصادر جزء من ثمار المالك دون تعويض عادل مقابل .

= وقد راعى المشرع زيادة قيمة الأرض سنويا فى القانون 49 لسنة 1977 مقررا:
مادة 16 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 تنص على:
"يعاد تقدير قيمة الأرض عند تحديد الأجرة فى حالة تعلية البناء ، وذلك إذا تمت التعلية بعد سنتين على الأقل من تاريخ إنشاء المبانى الأصلية ".
= وهو ما يؤكد العوار التشريعى من المشرع الذى نص فى هذه المادة على إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض عند تحديد الأجرة فى حالة تعلية البناء (فقط) وهو ما يؤكد تنبه المشرع إلى زيادة قيمة الأرض ولكنه قصر إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض فى حالة تعلية البناء أى أن المبانى التى يتم تعليتها يتم حساب الزيادة فى قيمة الأرض كلها ولكن تحتسب على أساسها فقط أجرة التعلية .... وهو ما يؤكد العوار القانونى إقتحم به المشرع أصول التشريع فى مجال الإسكان تنكيلا ومصادرة بالملكية الخاصة فى مجال الإستثمار فى الإسكان لصالح فئة المستأجرين .
مما سبق يتأكد الغبن الواقع على المدعى نتيجة العوار التشريعى إنتقاصا ومصادرة للزيادة فى قيمة الأرض ومصادرة لثمار العقار العادلة وهى أجر المثل بتجميد أجرة العقار وقيمته منذ 27/11/1968 .
= كان يجب على المشرع أن ينص فى القانون "على أن يستمر عمل لجان تحديد الأجرة على إعادة تقدير ثمن الأرض سنويا (أو كل فترة معقولة) لإعادة تعديل وتقدير القيمة الإيجارية سنويا فى ظل تغير الأسعار والأجور" حتى لا تكون الطفرات الإقتصادية فى المجتمع سالبة للإستثمار بما يضعف القيمة الرأسمالية والإستثمارية لأصل المشروع .
= وكان نتيجة إغفال إعادة تقدير ثمن الأرض سنويا هو تآكل قيمة رأسمال العقار وإنتاقصها بإنتقاص الزيادة فى ثمن الأرض وفى ثمار الملكية سنويا مما يؤدى إستمراره إلى تأميم ملكية أو غالبية ملكية العقار لصالح مستأجريه .
= وكل ماسبق إيضاحه يؤكد الغبن فى تقدير الأجرة بلجان التقدير دون إحتساب كافة العناصر الحقيقية المرتبطة بقيمة الشقة مع تثبيت القيمة الإيجارية دون الزيادة الدورية السنوية لقيمة الأرض بالإضافة للزيادة الدورية السنوية فى الأجرة القانونية طبقا لزيادات الأسعار والأجور والمعاشات والتضخم فى مستوى المعيشة مما يشكل فى مجموعه الثمار الحقيقية للشقة كأجر المثل العادل ومقابل حق الإنتفاع القانونى المرتبط بحق الملكية والذى نتج عنه أجرة هزيلة لم تراعى عند وضعها وخلال إستمرارها أسس وقواعد حسابها سنويا بما لا يقل عن أجر المثل كتعويض عادل .
5= تحصين قرار لجان تحديد الأجرة طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 من الطعن عليها:
= القيمة الإيجارية للعقار تمت إستنادا للجان تقدير الإيجارات المشكلة بموجب القانون 46 لسنة 1962 والتى نصت المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 المعدلة بالقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1963 "ويكون قرار المجلس المراجعة غير قابل لأى طريق من طرق الطعن فيها" .
= وقد ألغى القانون 52 لسنة 1969 مجالس المراجعة وجعل الطعن على قرار لجنة تحديد الأجرة من إختصاص المحكمة الإبتدائية الكائن فى دائرتها المكان المؤجر .
= لم ينس المشرع زيادة تحصين الأجرة المحددة غبنا بالنص على عقوبة مخالفتها حيث نصت المادة 7 من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 على:

مادة 7: يعاقب المؤجر الذى يخالف قرار تحديد الإيجار وتوزيعه بالحبس مدة لاتزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
6) الحكم بعدم دستورية المادة الخامسة من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 فى القضية رقم 5 لسنة 1 قضائية المحكمة العليا "دستورية" جلسة 4 ديسمبر 1971 المنشورة فى الجريدة الرسمية فى 24/12/1971 :
= صدر حكم المحكمة العليا بعدم دستورية وبطلان ما نصت عليه الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الخامسة بتحصين قرارات مجلس المراجعة "ويكون قرار المجلس غير قابل لأى طريق من طرق الطعن" ؛ وقضى بأنه بذلك يكون قد إنفتح الطعن فى قرارات مجلس المراجعة لمدة 60 يوما من 24/12/1971 أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بإعتبار أن قرار مجلس المراجعة قرار صادر من هيئة إدارية ذات إختصاص قضائى .
=   وقد قضى بأنه:
" بذلك إنفتح ميعاد الطعن لمدة ستين يوما من تاريخ نشر حكم الدستورية بتاريخ 24/12/1971 أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بإعتبار أن قرار مجلس المراجعة قرار صادر من هيئة إدارية ذات إختصاص قضائى"
(نقض 16/5/1984 – طعن 937 س 48 ق)
(نقض 20/12/1985 طعن 176 س 50 ق)
= ويستحيل أن يعلم جميع الملاك بصدور الحكم بعدم الدستورية لتلافى فوات الموعد بفتح باب الطعن لمدة شهرين أمام القضاء الإدارى والذى ترتب على الحكم "بعدم دستورية نهائية قرارات مجلس المراجعة طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962" وهو الحكم الصادر بتاريخ 24/12/1971 خاصة وأنه قد تم إلغاء القانون 46 لسنة 1962 .
= ولكن بإعتبار أن المنازعة فى قرارات تحديد الأجرة هى خصومة تتحدد بها حقوق متبادلة وهى من إختصاص القضاء ، وهو ما نص عليه القانون 52 لسنة 1969 بجعل الطعن فى تحديد الأجرة من إختصاص المحكمة الإبتدائية الكائن فى دائرتها المكان المؤجر ؛ فلا وجه ولا مصلحة فى إبعاد القضاء عن الفصل قى المنازعات الناشئة عنه.
= وهو ما يتفق مع نص المادة 68 من الدستور .
= وهو أيضا ما يتفق بما هو مقرر فى أن الطعن على قرارات لجنة الطعن الضريبى يكون أمام المحكمة الإبتدائية .
7= ظروف القوة القاهرة المانعة لمالك العقار للطعن أمام القضاء على تقدير الأجرة:
1) القانون 46 لسنة 1962 بالمادة الخامسة حصن قرار لجنة المراجعة بتقدير أجرة العقار "ويكون قرار مجلس المراجعة غير قابل لأى طريق من طرق الطعن" .
2) تجنب المالك التجريم والحبس والغرامة طبقا للمادة 7 من القانون 46 لسنة 1962.
3) فضلا عن أن المناخ السياسى فى ذلك الوقت قد شابه الإنحياز ضد ملاك العقارات وخوف الملاك من التعرض لفرض الحراسة ، وإدعاء المستأجرين على الملاك بتقاضى خلوات رجل وما يتبعه من إستدعاء الملاك للتحقيق معهم والمعاملة السياسية الخاصة من محافظ القاهرة (سعد زايد) ومحافظ الإسكدرية وتعليق ملاك العقارات بالفلقة .... 
... كانت رادعا لهم عن الخوض فى المنازعة على تحديد القيمة الإيجارية حتى يتجنبوا ثورة المستأجرين والإتحاد الإشتراكى ضدهم .
"ولما كانت الصورة التى بدا عليها السيد المحافظ هى أشبه الأشياء بصورة حاكم أجنبى يتفاخر بأن وسيلته فى حكم المواطنين هى ((الفلقة والعصا)) وهى صورة غير مقبولة فيها إهدار لكرامة المواطنين وإستهتار بالغ بأحكام القانون ..."
(كتاب سنوات عصيبة للمستشار/محمد عبدالسلام ص 87)
4) وقد آثر مالك العقار الرضوخ للجان تقدير الأجرة طبقا لمنفعة الأغلبية من المستأجرين؛ وكان ضربا من الجنون الإعتراض أو اللجوء للتقاضى طعنا فى الأجرة "القانونية" حتى لا يتهم من السكان بالرجعية والإستغلال واللجوء للشكوى فى الإتحاد الإشتراكى ضد مالك العقار ويتم معاملته كعدو للإشتراكية .
وقالت المحكمة فى حيثيات حكمها فى إحدى القضايا عن تلك الفترة فى الستينات: 
"إن الفترة التى جرت فيها أحداث هذه القضية هى أسوأ فترة مرت بها مصر طيلة تاريخها القديم والحديث فهى فترة ذبحت فيها الحريات وديست فيها كل كلمة للإنسان المصرى ووطئت أجساد الناس فيها بالنعال وأقر الرجال فيها بالتسمى بأسماء النساء ووضعت ألجمة الخيل فى فم رب العائلة وكبير الأسرة ولطمت الوجوه والرؤوس بالأيدى كما ركلت بالأقدام كما هتكت أعراض الرجال أمام بعضهم وجيئ بنسائهم أمامهم وهددوا بهتك أعراضهن على مرأى ومسمع منهم ودربت الكلاب على مواطأة الرجال .."
(المرجع باشوات وسوبر باشوات د. حسين مؤنس – الملحق رقم 3 ص 285)
= فهل كان من المعقول أن يلتجئ مالك العقار فى تلك الفترة للقضاء طعنا فى الغبن فى تقدير حقوقه فى الثمار العادلة لملكه الذى عهد إلى لجنة تقدير الإيجارات بتقديرها طبقا للقوانين الإشتراكية ؟ 
لقد آثر مورث المدعى أن يتجنب الخوض فى ذلك الغبن وأن ينصح أبنائه بالصبر على هذا الغبن حتى يأتى الفرج ؛ وهو ما إستطال حتى أصاب الشلل هذه الملكية وأصبحت الشقة لاتجد من يشتريها حتى بأقل من عشر ثمنها الحقيقى ، وعز السكن على ورثته وإضطر المدعى إلى إستئجار مسكن بأجرة لمدة 10 سنوات بدأت ب 1000 جنيه شهريا ووصلت ل 1850 جنيه شهريا ؛ فى حين ينعم المستأجر بالسكنى قى الشقة ملك المدعى بأجرة 12.50 جنيه ويستعد لتوريثها لإبنه متنعما هو وعائلته فى الفوائض والرفاهية الناتجة من تجميد للأجرة التافهة المجمدة لمدة 40 عام .
= وهى تمثل ظروف القوة القاهرة لعدم تمكن مورث المدعى الطعن أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى طبقا لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 5 لسنة 1 قضائية المحكمة العليا "دستورية" المنشور بالجريدة الرسمية بتاريخ 24/12/1971 للطعن على قرار مجلس المراجعة خلال 60 يوم أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى .

وعلى ماسبق إبدائه من أسباب ؛ فإنه يتوافق مع الدفع الأول بعدم دستورية المادة 1 والمادة 2 من القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 الخاص بلجان تحديد الإيجارات ، (الذى نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 32 بتاريخ 5/2/1962) بسبب :
1 = إغفال المشرع تقدير موقع العقار وقيمة المنطقة التى يقع فيها العقار ،
2= إغفال عنصر مدة المنفعة فى تحديد الأجرة القانونية ،
3 = إغفال التغير فى سعر الأرض سنويا بعد تحديد الأجرة عند إستكمال البناء ،
4 = أغفال المشرع تحديث القيمة الإيجارية خلال مدد مناسبة لتواكب حركة الأسعار والتطور الإقتصادى والتضخم خلال الفترات المستقبلية .
= بذلك أغفل المشرع النص فى القانون المادة (1) والمادة (2) من القانون 46 لسنة 1962:
"يراعى تعديل القيمة الإيجارية سنويا بزيادة قيمة الأرض زيادة سنوية بحد أدنى 7% وزيادة نسبة عائد الإستثمار طبقا للقيمة  المعدلة للأرض والمبانى وطبقا للزيادة فى مستوى دخل السكان ومستوى الأسعار والزيادات القانونية فى القوانين اللاحقة".
بما يتعارض مع المواد 4 و 25 و 34 و 35 من الدستور

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله سأوافيكم بتفاصيل الدفع الثانى بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

إستكمالا للدفوع السبعة فى الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية:
الدفع الثانى: عدم دستورية المادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة 25 من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 الخاصين بتنظيم العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر:
أ) تقرير تجميد الأجرة المقدرة عام 1967 بالمادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 :
تنص المادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 الذى نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 36 فى 8 سبتمبر 1977:
"يستمر العمل بالأحكام المحددة للأجرة والأحكام المقررة على مخالفتها بالقانون رقم 121 لسنة 1947 ، بشأن إيجار الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقات بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين والقانون رقم 169 لسنة 1961 ، بتقرير بعض الإعفاءات من الضريبة على العقارات المبنية وخفض إيجار الأماكن،  والقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962بتحديد إيجار الأماكن ، والقانون رقم 7 لسنة 1965 ، فى شأن تخفيض إيجار الأماكن، والقانون رقم 52 لسنة 1969 ، فى شأن إيجار الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين والقوانين المعدلة لها ، وذلك بالنسبة إلى نطاق سريان كل منها" .

= شرح العوار الدستورى لنص المادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 :
= صدر القانون 49 لسنة 1977 بعد 15 عام من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 وقرر بنص المادة (9) بإستمرار العمل بأحكام تحديد الأجرة الصادرة بقوانين تحديد الأجرة والتى جمدت الأجرة الممتدة منذ عام 1962 وهو ما يخالف كافة أوجه النشاط الإقتصادى وكافة الأنشطة الإستثمارية الأخرى وبما يصادر حقوق الملكية الخاصة فى الثمار العادلة والزيادات السنوية فى ثمن الأرض ؛ 
= فى حين تقرر المادة (15) من نفس القانون 49 لسنة 1977:
"يكون تحديد أجرة المبانى بعد إنشائها على أساس تقدير قيمة الأرض ، وفقا لثمن المثل فى عام 1974 ، مع زيادة سنوية مقدارها 7&#37; (سبعة فى المائة) لحين البناء" 
كما تقرر المادة (16) من نفس القانون 49 لسنة 1977:
"يعاد تقدير قيمة الأرض عند تحديد الأجرة فى حالة تعلية البناء ، وذلك إذا تمت التعلية بعد سنتين على الأقل من تاريخ إنشاء المبانى الأصلية أو فى حالة ما إذ ا طرأ على العقار ما يستوجب تطبيق أحكام القوانين السارية فى شأن مقابل التحسين وفى هذه الحالة تكون إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض بقصد تحديد أجرة المبانى المستجدة فقط ."
= فضلا عن أن القانون 46 لسنة 1962 الذى تم تقدير الأجرة على أساسه يقرر فى المادة(3):
"يعاد تقدير قيمة الأرض عند تحديد الإيجار فى حالة تعلية البناء وذلك إذا تمت التعلية بعد خمس سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ إنشاء المبانى الأصلية ..... وفى هذه الأحوال تكون إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض بقصد تحديد إيجار المبانى المستجدة فقط"
= ويتضح من نص المادتين (15) و (16) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة (3) من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 أن المشرع يعى جيدا وجود زيادة مستمرة فى قيمة الأرض وهى عنصر ملاصق لحقوق الملكية ولكن قصر المشرع الأخذ بها فى حالات التعلية فقط .
= وهو ما يلحق الغبن فى تقدير الأجرة وتجميدها دون الأخذ بحق مالك العقار فى الزيادة فى القيمة الرأسمالية والإستثمارية للأرض (والمبانى) والتى نوضحها ما يلى:
1) لم يحدد المشرع الزيادة فى قيمة الأرض عند التعلية بنسبة محددة فى المادة (3) من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 بل تركها للقيمة السوقية الفعلية ، 
2) وفى المادة (15) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 قرر المشرع الأخذ بقيمة الأرض عام 1974 (مهما كانت الزيادة فى قيمتها منذ عام 1968 وهو تاريخ بناء العقار موضوع الدعوى) ثم أضاف نسبة 7% زيادة سنوية فى ثمن الأرض لحين إتمام البناء وكذلك لحين إتمام التعلية طبقا للمادة (16) . 
= وبذلك فإن ما تقرره المادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 من إستمرار أجرة العقار المحددة عام 1968 فى ظل القانون 46 لسنة 1962 مع تثبيت قيمة الأرض لهو إقتحام من المشرع بالغبن والمصادرة والتأميم للزيادة العادلة فى أجرة العقار بعدم إحتساب الزيادة السنوية (المستمرة) فى قيمة الأرض (والمبانى) منذ بناء العقار ، حيث أنه عند تحديد الأجرة طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 (المادة 1- أ) بصافى فائدة إستثمار العقار بواقع نسبة 5% من قيمة الأرض والمبانى ، وهى ترتبط زمنيا بسنة تقديرها طبقا لسعر الأرض والمبانى عند إتمام الإنشاء .
= ويحق لمالك العقار المطالبة بتطبيق نسبة 5% من قيمة الأرض والمبانى سنويا بإحتساب القيمة الفعلية للأرض والمبانى بالزيادة السنوية بما لايقل عن 7% من قيمة المبنى ، وهو ما يمثل قيمة العائد الحقيقى المستحق والذى يعترف به المشرع والذى أنشأ لجانا لتقدير أجر المبانى فى الحصر السنوى طبقا للقانون 56 لسنة 1954 الخاص بالضريبة العقارية .
= وبذلك يقرر المشرع بنص المادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 مصادرة وحرمان مالك العقار الذى تم بنائه عام 1968 فى ظل القانون 46 لسنة 1962 من الزيادة المشروعة فى الثمار مقابل  قيمة الزيادة فى الأرض سنويا بحد أدنى بنسبة 7% بالرغم من إعتراف المشرع بوجود زيادة سنوية قدرها  المشرع  بنسبة 7% فى ثمن الأرض سنويا .
= ومن ناحية أخرى ، فإن ماتقرره المادة 9 من القانون 49 سنة 1977 الطعينة من إستمرار (تجميد الأجرة المحددة بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962) فهو يصادر حقوق مالك العقار فى نسبة  3% من قيمة المبانى المخصصة مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة  والمقررة (بالمادة 1- ب) ، حيث أن مصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة التى تشمل نور السلم والمدخل (تغييرماكنة التشغيل وتغيير المصابيح وأجر الكهربائى) وكذلك فاتورة كهرباء نور السلم والمدخل وكذلك تكلفة ومصاريف أدوات النظافة للسلم وكذلك أجرة البواب المتغيرة وثمن وتكاليف الإصلاحات الدورية للمبنى وما يستلزمه من أسمنت وجبس وأجور العمالة لتجصيص الأسطح سنويا فضلا عن إصلاحات والصيانة للمبنى والذى يسأل عنها المالك جنائيا ومدنيا بصفته "الحارس على البناء طبقا للمادة 177 مدنى" وكلها مصاريف متغيرة ومتزايدة بتزايد الأسعار وفواتير الكهرباء  والأجور دوريا .
= فإذا لم يتقرر إعادة التقدير سنويا للأجرة بمراعاة الزيادة السنوية فى قيمة الأرض والمبنى، بل وقررت المادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 بإستمرار تجميد الأجرة بما يؤدى إلى أن تصبح نسبة 3% المقررة لمواجهة مصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة لاتفى إطلاقا لمواجهة المصروفات المخصصة لها (والتى طابعها التغير طبقا لزيادة الأسعار والأجور) بما يؤدى إلى مصادرة قيمتها وتصل إلى مصادرة قيمة أجرة العقار بل وإلى التعدى على أموال مالك العقار ، وهو ما لايجوز للمشرع أن يقتحم بالقوانين الإستثنائية حقوق مالك العقار بمصادرة أجرة العقار ويتعداها إلى مصادرة أمواله للوفاء بالإلتزامات القانونية لمصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة بما يؤدى لمصادرة رأس مال وأموال مالك العقار المجمدة أجرته بإستهلاك الأجرة المجمدة لمقابلة المصروفات التى طابعها التغير ، بما يعنى دعم المالك للمستأجر بما يشكل العدوان على أموال وحقوق مالك العقار .
= فضلا عن أن إنتقاص حقوق مالك العقار سواء فى إحتساب نسبة الإستثمار 5% طبقا للزيادة السنوية فى قيمة الأرض والمبنى ، فضلا عن عدم كفاية والتضاؤل المستمر لنسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى المخصصة لمواجهة مصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة وإجبار المالك على الإنفاق من أمواله على تلك المصروفات المتغيرة والمتصاعدة سنويا بما يتمثل فى إجبار مالك العقار على دعم المستأجر من جيب ومال مالك العقار لإعاشة المستأجر والمقيمين معه ! 
= فضلا عن أن ما قرره القانون 136 لسنة 1981 من حرمان العقارات التى ليس بها وحدات غير سكنية من الزيادة المقررة بالمادة 7 منه ، وبتطبيق المادة 9 (2- ب) جعل أعباء الترميم والصيانة الدورية العامة مناصفة بين الملاك وشاغلى المبنى ، وفى الفقرة 6 قرر توزيع "الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا لأجر الحارس"  مناصفة بين الملاك وشاغلى المبنى طبقا للبند (2- ب) .
= وأوكل القانون الفصل فى عدم الإتفاق بين الملاك والشاغلين على توزيع تكاليف الترميم والصيانة طبقا للمادة 9 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 إلى قاضى الأمور المستعجلة ، أى أن تكاليف الترميم والصيانة خول القانون الشاغلين حق الإمتناع عن المساهمة المقررة فى نصف تكاليف الترميم والصيانة حتى يلجأ المالك إلى قاضى الأمور المستعجلة ليتكبد التكاليف الحقيقية للمحاماة والخبير الهندسى وإجراءات الخبرة ثم الحكم بعد سنوات طويلة طبقا "لمنظومة العدالة الناجزة" التى تستغرق  5- 10سنوات ثم لايستطيع تنفيذ الحكم حيث أن مصروفات الترميم ليست موجبة لإخلاء المستأجر الذى لايقوم بسدادها طبقا لقوانين العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر.
= وتوضيحا لعدالة المحكمة الدستورية العليا فقد تم تقدير أجرة العقار طبقا لقرار تحديد الأجرة طبقا لشهادة المشتملات المرفقين بالدعوى بمبلغ صافى سنويا مبلغ 1293.676 جنيها سنويا أى بقيمة 1200 جنيه سنويا بعد خصم العوائد ؛ أى بمتوسط 100 جنيه شهريا منذ عام 1968 للعقار المكون من خمسة أدوار 10 شقق .
= فإنه طبقا لعناصر تقدير الأجرة بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962: تقرر المادة (1 – أ) صافى فائدة إستثمار العقار بواقع 5% من قيمة "الأرض والمبانى" (عند إتمام البناء فى 7/11/1968) ، وطبقا للمادة (1 – ب) فإنه تم تحديد نسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى فقط مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة . 
= ولما كانت القيمة المقدرة للأجرة بعنصريها هى متوسط 100 جنيها شهريا للعقار فيكون قيمة نسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى حوالى 30 جنيه شهريا فقط مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة وهى قيمة ثابتة ، ولا تواجه القيمة الفعلية المتغيرة منذ عام 1968 حتى صدور القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الذى قرر فى المادة (9-2–ب) مساهمة الشاغلين بالنصف فى أعباء الترميم والصيانة الدورية والعامة وفى نصف الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا لأجر الحارس .
= وبذلك يكون القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 قد ألزم مالك العقار بمصاريف نور السلم والمدخل وفواتير الكهرباء الخاصة بهما وتكاليف ومصروفات نظافة السلم وكافة مصاريف الإدارة ، وألزمه بنصف مصاريف الترميم والصيانة الدورية والعامة للمبنى ، أما أجر الحارس فقد حدد مساهمة الشاغلين فيه بنصف "الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا لأجر الحارس" .
= وطبقا للقانون رقم 53 لسنة 1984 والذى يحدد الحد الأدنى للأجور ب 35 جيها شهريا فقد ألزم القانون شاغلى العقار بنصف الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا أى بقيمة 17.50 جنيه (سبعة عشر جنيها ونصف الجنيه) شهريا فقط وهو قمة التشريع الظالم فأجر البواب فى الثمانينات لايقل عن 100 جنيه شهريا ، وفى التسعينات 200 جنيه شهريا ، وحاليا لايقل عن 300 جنيه شهريا .
= ويتأكد ذلك من البيان الصحفى عن الإجتماع الدورى السادس للمجلس القومى للأجور بتاريخ 18/2/2008 والذى يقرر "أن لدى مصر بالفعل تشريع للحد الأدنى للأجور بداية من السبعينات ووصولا إلى القانون 53 لسنة 1984 والذى يحدد الحد الأدنى للأجور ب 35 جنيها شهريا". (مرفق البيان الصحفى للمجلس القومى للأجور – مستند رقم 3 بالدعوى الدستورية).

= وبالطبع والقطع فإن الإلتزام من جانب مالك العقار بإعطاء الحارس أجرا 35 جنيه شهريا منذ عام 1984 حتى سن 2008 هو من قبيل الهزل القانونى والذى يقابله ببساطة شديدة عدم وجود العبيد لإنعدام الرق والعبودية ولكن يبقى الهزل فى التشريع قائما والفارق أن البواب لايقبل بمبلغ 35 جنيه شهريا فى حين يهزل واضع التشريع "ولى الأمر" بإجبار مالك العقار على تثبيت الأجرة 40 سنة وتقرير النظام العام لها ، فإذا لم يقبل بواب العمارة تجميد أجرته بالحد الأدنى 35 جنيها شهريا فإن مالك العقار يجبر على تقاضى 100 جنيه شهريا يتعيش منها ويقوم بالإنفاق على كافة الإلتزامات القانونية .
= فضلا عن أن أسعار الأسمنت إرتفعت من 5 جنيه للطن عام 1967 إلى 450 جنيه للطن حاليا  وسعر الحديد إرتفع من 30 جنيه للطن إلى 6000 جنيه حاليا ويتزايد يوميا . فكيف تواجه نسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى (حوالى 30 جنيه شهريا) الإرتفاع الرهيب فى أسعار وتكاليف البواب والنظافة للعمارة وأدوات الكهرباء وفواتير الكهرباء وأجور العمالة وأسعار الخامات والترميم والصيانة الثابتة منذ عام 1968 حتى عام 2008 .
= وبذلك يكون العوار الدستورى قد لازم هذه المادة منذ تاريخ صدورها بالمخالفة لمواد الدستور 4 و 25 و 34 و 35 و 40 .
ب) المادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بتقرير النظام العام للحد الأقصى للأجرة :
تنص المادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الذى نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 31 تابع (ج) فى 30 يوليو 1981:
مادة 25:"يقع باطلا بطلانا مطلقا كل شرط أو تعاقد يتم بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو القوانين السابقة له المنظمة للعلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر . 
وفضلا عن الحكم بالغرامة المنصوص عليها فى هذه القوانين تقضى المحكمة المختصة بإبطال التصرف المخالف واعتباره كأن لم يكن ، وبرد الحالة إلى ما يتفق مع أحكام القانون مع إلزام المخالف بالتعويض إن كان له مقتضى . وفى جميع الأحوال يلزم كل من يحصل على مبالغ بالمخالفة لأحكام تلك القوانين بأن يردها إلى من أداها ، كما يلزم فضلا عن ذلك بدفع مثلى هذه المبالغ لصندوق تمويل الإسكان الاقتصادى بالمحافظة . ويثبت أداء هذه المبالغ بجميع طرق الإثبات ."
= 		وهكذا .... أوغل المشرع فى عدوانه على حقوق مالك العقار بتقرير النظام العام لتجميد أجرة العقار المقدرة عام 1968 ، وإذا به بعد 14 عام من تقدير الأجرة والإعتداء على حق المالك المشروع فى إعادة تقدير الأجرة (العائد الإستثمارى المشروع طبقا للزيادة فى ثمن الأرض والمبنى) ، يقوم بإصدار القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 مقررا إستلاب كافة حقوق الملكية وحتى حق المالك فى الإستثمار العادل لملكيته (الغير مستغلة) بل وتقرير إجبار المالك على إنفاق كامل الأجرة على مصاريف العقار المتزايدة بل والإنفاق من ماله على مصاريف العقارلدعم المستأجر والمقيمين معه .
تحكير العقار لصالح مستأجريه :
= أى أن المشرع أوقف العقار كحكر ووقف للأبد لمستأجر العقار وورثته من بعده ليرث ورثة المالك ديون مستمرة ومتزايدة للإنفاق على العقار بعد أن إبتلعت مصاريف العقار كامل الأجرة المقدرة منذ عام 1968. 

= ولقد صدر القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بتاريخ 3 يوليو 1981 بعد 19 عاما من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 وبدلا من أن يتدارك العوار الدستورى فى المادة (1) والمادة (2) بعدم تحديد مدة الأجرة المقدرة للمنفعة المعقودة عليها وتحديد فترة زمنية لتعديلها طبقا للزيادة الرأسمالية فى قيمة الأرض والمبانى والتى تم أيضا إغفالها فى المادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 ، فإذا بالمادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 وبالرغم من تغير القيم السعرية والتكاليف الخاصة بمصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة والترميم و النظافة وتكاليف البواب والإنارة والعمالة والأسمنت والحديد والسباكة وكافة الأسعار فضلا عن الإنخفاض الشديد فى قيمة الأجرة التى مضى على تقديرها سنوات طويلة تغيرت فيها الأجور والمعاشات والتى حرم منها مالك العقار طوال السنوات السابقة على صدور القانون 136 لسنة 1981 ؛ فإذا بهذه المادة تكرس بل وتعطى الحصانة لتجميد أجرة الشقة طبقا لقرار مجلس المراجعة عام 1968 وتقرر تجميد الأجرة وتحصنها وتحيطها بسياج من النظام العام.
تأميم ومصادرة القيمة الإيجارية لصالح المستأجر دعما من حقوق وثمار ملكية مالك العقار:
= التشريعات التى إنهمرت منذ عام 1952 إنتقصت حق المالك فى الأجر العادل عن حق الإنتفاع الحقيقى لأجر الشقة ، وأجبرت مالك  العقار على الرضوخ للظلم الواقع عليه فى تحديد الأجرة العادلة ، وإستمر تجميد الأجرة المفروضة بالقوانين الآمرة والتى لايمنع فرضها جبرا حق المدعى فى المطالبة بالتعويض عن حق الإنتفاع العادل للشقة التى إستفاد بها المستأجر منذ تاريخ إستئجاره الشقة فى 1/9/1977 حتى الآن .
= إستمرار حرمان مالك الشقة من أجر المثل ومن مئات الجنيهات شهريا لصالح مستأجر الشقة بإدعاء العدالة الإجتماعية هو إفشاء للظلم والبغضاء ؛  بل هى صناعة التشريع الظالمة ؛ بل هو إضرار من المشرع "ولى الأمر" بإبقاء هذا الظلم والجور ومصادرة أموال وحقوق مالك الشقة وحقوق ملكيته لصالح المستأجر .
= فضلا عن أن تكاليف إدارة العقار ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة وأجر البواب الحقيقى قد إلتهمت القيمة الثابتة 3% من تكلفة المبانى عام 1968 (30 جنيه شهريا) المقررة بل وإلتهمت كامل الأجرة المقدرة منذ عام 1968 ، بل وتوحشت وتوغلت مصاريف الإدارة والبواب والصيانة والإصلاحات حتى تمثلت عدوانا على أموال مالك العقار وورثته من بعده وهى الملكية الخاصة لمالك العقار .
= أى أن المشرع "ولى الأمر" أورث ورثة مالك العقار عقارا محملا بمديونية قائمة ومستمرة بإلزامهم بنفقات تزيد على أجرة العقار مهدرا حق الله فى المواريث ومهدرا الدستور الذى يحمى الملكية الخاصة وحقوق الإرث المكفولة الذى حولها لديون موروثة ,
مخالفة الشريعة الإسلامية:
= فضلا عن مخالفة هذه المادة للشريعة الإسلامية التى نص عليها التعديل الدستورى فى المادة 2 من الدستور والتى تنص على:
( مادة 2 ) الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع .
= وهو التعديل الذى صدر بتاريخ 22 مايو 1980 بما يعطى الولاية للمحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الرقابة على الشرعية الدستورية فى مجال تطبيقها للمادة الثانية من الدستور بعد تعديلها والتى أفرغتها المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى مجال تطبيقها على ما إرتأته فى الحكم فى الدعوى رقم 68 لسنة 19 قضائية "دستورية" أنه لا يوجد فى الشريعة الإسلامية سوى الحكم القطعى الثبوت فى شأن العقود كافة ، هو النص القرآنى الكريم "ياأيها الذين أمنوا أوفوا بالعقود " – اية رقم (1) سورة المائدة .
= ويحق لنا أن نطالب عدالة المحكمة الدستورية أن تطلب "خبرة الفتوى الشرعية" ممن هو أهل لها والقائم عليها والذى يختص بها وهو "مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية" التابع "لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل" ، وقد حفلت الدعوى بالفتاوى التالية:

1)) ** فتوى الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوى مفتى جمهورية مصر (شيخ الجامع الأزهر حاليا):
= بتاريخ 10 إبريل 1994 نشر بجريدة الأهرام بالعدد 39206 السنة 118 مقالا على لسان مفتى الديار المصرية فى هذا الوقت الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد سيد طنطاوى جاء فيه :
"من أهم السلبيات التى إشتملت علها عقود الإيجار المعمول بها حاليا (جـ) بقاء أجور المساكن وغيرها على الأجر الذى تم الإتفاق عليه من عشرات السنين وكأن عقد الإجارة عقد تمليك لا عقد إجارة مما جعل الملاك المؤجرين للمساكن ، ولاسيما القديمة يضجون بالشكوى ومما جعل معظم أصحاب رؤوس الأموال ينصرفون إنصرافا تاما عن تأجير مايبنونه من مساكن لشعورهم بالحيف والإجحاف وكثرة المتاعب والمشاكل".
وإنتهى مقال فضيلة المفتى إلى خلاصة القول :
"ومن أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الثابتة والتى لاتقبل التأويل أو التحريف بالنسبة لعقد الإيجارة أن يكون محدد المدة والمنفعة والقيمة وأن يكون مبنيا على التراضى التام بين الطرفين أو بحكم قضائى فى حالة الإختلاف وأنه متى إنتهت مدته فللطرفين كامل الحرية فى تجديده أو عدم تجديده ، كما أن لهما كامل الحرية عند تجديده فى أن تكون القيمة الإيجارية مساوية للقيمة السابقة أو تزيد عليها أو تنقص عنها على حسب الظروف والأحوال والعرض والطلب".(مستند 11 المرفق بصحيفة الدعوى الموضوعية)

2)) ** الفتوى الشرعية لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل من مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية الأستاذ الدكتور / نصر فريد محمد واصل بتاريخ 2/6/1998 الصادرة "للمدعى":
":أطلعنا على الطلب المقدم من المواطن / خالد مرسى عبدالله – المقيد برقم 629 / 1998 والذى يذكر فيه :"
"أنه نشر بالأهرام أكثر من مرة فتوى دار الإفتاء عن العلاقة الإيجارية والذى نتج عن القانون الوضعى فى حالات إخلاء المستأجر ومن خلال قواعد لصالح المستأجر وتحمل الكثير من العوائق  والغبن ضد المالك ونتج عن ذلك إهدار العديد من حقوق المالك ".
الجواب
"عقد الإيجار فى الشريعة الإسلام لابد أن يكون محدد المدة والقيمة والمنفعة فإذا خلا من ذلك كان عقدا غير صحيح شرعا"
"وعقد الإيجار المؤبد والذى يمتد تلقائيا رغما عن إرادة المؤجر أى المالك كما جاء فى السؤال يعد عقدا باطلا لعدم توافر الرضا من أحد الطرفين وكل عقد يداخله الغش والإكراه يكون عقدا غير صحيح شرعا ولايجوز لولى الأمر أن يتدخل فى عقد الإيجار مقررا إمتداده وتأبيده لأن هذا مخالف لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ولإجماع الفقهاء من العصر الأول للإسلام حتى وقتنا هذا على أن عقد الإيجار يجب أن يكون محدد المدة ولابد فيها من رضى الطرفين كسائر العقود وأن أى عقد خلا من رضا الطرفين يعتبر عقدا باطلا ".
"وهذا ينطبق على عقد الإيجار" "وهذا اذا كان الحال كما ورد بالسؤال" "والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ؛ 
مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية "
2/6/98 أ.د. نصر فريد محمد واصل 
(مستند 11 المرفق بصحيفة الدعوى الموضوعية)

= أى أن "ولى الأمر" بدلا من أن يشرع الدعم للمستأجر سواء بتهيئة المسكن للمحتاج مجانا أو بنسبة من الأجرة ، إستسهل معصية الله ببخس ملاك العقارات حقهم المشروع العادل .
= فضلا عن أن محكمة الحكم تراءى لها أن الإجتهاد أولى وأوجب "لولى الأمر"...! (وجل من لايسهو أو يخطئ) وأصاب قاضى القضاة أمير المؤمنين عمر إبن الخطاب فى قولته المشهورة الخالدة (أصابت المرأة وأخطأ عمر) ؛ ونستميح عدالة المحكمة الدستورية العذر فى توضيح النقطتين التاليتين :
أولا: قالة إجتهاد "ولى الأمر" ليواجه ما تقتضيه مصلحة الجماعة مردودة بما يلى:
= ولى الأمر الذى أصدر جل القوانين الإستثنائية (الإشتراكية) ومنها القانون 46 لسنة 1962 كان رجلا عسكريا تولى زمام البلاد بإنقلاب عسكرى تحت حراسة الدبابات ، وخاض بالجماعة (بشعبه) معارك وحروب منها عام 1956 وحرب عام 1967 وبينهما حرب اليمن ، وكبد شعبه الكثير من الهزائم والويلات والخسائر الجسيمة فى الأرواح والأموال والمعدات والممتلكات وأدخل الروس (الشيوعيون الملحدين الكفرة) إلى البلاد بعد أن إمتهن اليهود الصهاينة ثلث الأرض المصرية بالإحتلال الذى عانت منه البلاد 14 عاما ، وأضاع القدس ، وأقر بنفسه تسببه فى هزيمة 1967 فى خطاب التنحى ليلة 9يونيو 1967. 
= فلا يجوز أن تسند له ولأعماله حق "فقه الإجتهاد فى مصلحة العباد" هو أو عظماء الإتحاد الإشتراكى الذين كانوا يشرعون القوانين الإشتراكية  وقد حكم عليهم بالخيانة العظمى من ثورة 15 مايو 1972.
= وقالة أن الشريعة الإسلامية ليس بها سوى الحكم القطعى الثبوت فى شأن العقود كافة ، هو النص القرآنى الكريم "ياأيها الذين أمنوا أوفوا بالعقود " – آية رقم (1) سورة المائدة قول مردود أيضا لأن الشريعة الإسلامية تمتلئ بالنصوص الإلهية القطعية الدلالة والثبوت والتى تأمر بالعدل وتمنع أكل أموال الناس بالباطل وتمنع الظلم وبخس الناس أشياءهم؛ ولنتمعن فى الأحكام الإلهية القطعية الدلالة والثبوت بالنص القرآنى فى النهى عن ذلك:
= العدل في الشريعة الإسلامية قال اللّه تعالى: 
{ يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِاُلْقِسْط شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ اُلوَالِدَيْنِ وَاُلأَقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيَّاً أَوْ فَقِيراً فَاُللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا اُلْهَوَى أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا...} [النساء: 135] . 
وقال تعالى: { وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاُعْدِلُوا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى } [الأنعام: 152] . 
وقال تعالى: { إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا اُلأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ اُلنَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِاُلْعَدْلِ...} [النساء: 58] . 
وقال تعالى: { وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَ تَعْدِلُوا اُعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى...} [المائدة: 8] وقال تعالى: { إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِاُلْعَدْلِ وَاُلإحْسَانِ وَإِيْتَاءِ ذِي اُلْقُرْبَى...} [النحل: 90] . 
وقد أمر اللّه تعالى رسوله محمداً صلّى اللّه عليه وسلم بالعدل بين المسلمين فقال: 
{وَأُمِرْتُ لِأَعْدِلَ بَيْنَكُمُ...} [الشورى: 15].
كما أمر اللّه تعالى بالعدل بين جميع الناس فقال: { قُلْ أَمَرَ رَبِّي بِاُلْقِسْطِ..} [الأعراف: 29]. 
= وأكّد بوضوح أن القسط مطلوب حتى مع غير المسلمين فقال تعالى:
{ لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اُللَّهُ عَنِ اُلَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي اُلدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يُحِبُّ اُلْمُقْسِطِينَ } [الممتحنة: 8].
= انطلاقاً من هذه الآيات الكريمة استنتج الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه اللّه، أن العدل من أهم مقاصد الشريعة فقال: "إن اللّه سبحانه أرسل رسله وأنزل كتبه ليقوم الناس بالقسط، وهو العدل الذي قامت به الأرض والسماوات فإذا ظهرت أمارات العدل وأسفر وجهه بأي طريق كان فثمّ شرع اللّه ودينه. واللّه سبحانه أعلم، وأحكم وأعدل أن يخصّ طرق العدل وأماراته وأعلامه بشيء، 
ثم ينفي ما هو أظهر منها وأقوى دلالة وأبين أمارة فلا يجعله منها، ولا يحكم عند وجودها وقيامها بموجبها. بل قد بيّن سبحانه بما شرعه من الطرق أنّ مقصوده إقامة العدل بين عباده وقيام الناس بالقسط، فأي طريق يُستخرَج بها العدل والقسط فهي من الدين وليست مخالفة له".
المبحث الأول: العدل في العقود يقوم على التوازن والتراضى:
= ولقد اقتضت طبيعة الحياة الاجتماعية بين الناس منذ وجدوا أن تقوم بينهم عقود واتفاقات كثيرة لقضاء الحاجات وتبادل المنافع. وجاءت الشريعة الإسلامية فأقرّت من العقود التي يتعامل بها الناس بعد أن طهّرتها من كل ألوان الظلم، وأمرت بالوفاء بهذه العقود. قال تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِاُلْعُقُودِ...} [المائدة:1].
وإذا كان العدل بين الناس هو هدف الشريعة الأول، فإنّ العدل في العقود يتجلّى في أمرين اثنين حرصت عليهما الأحكام الشرعية وهما:
1 - التوازن بين التزامات الطرفين: قال تعالى: 
{ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِاُلْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ اُلْكِتَابَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ اُلنَّاسُ بِاُلْقِسْطِ} [الحديد: 25]
ومعنى هذه الآية: أنه حتى يقوم الناس بالقسط فيجب عليهم أن يلتزموا بأحكام القرآن وأن يقيسوا التزامات الطرفين بالميزان حتى لا يطغى أحدهما على الآخر. ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وَاُلسَّمَاءَ رَفَعَهَا وَوَضَعَ اُلْمِيزَانَ * ألاَ تَطْغُوا فِي اُلْمِيزَانِ * وَأَقِيمُوا اُلْوَزْنَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ وَلا تُخْسِرُوا اُلْمِيزَانَ} [الرحمن: 7 ـ 9]. 
وقوله تعالى: { وَأَوْفُوا اُلْكَيْلَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ لا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْساً إِلاَ وُسْعَهَا} [الأنعام: 152].
= وقد طالب نبيّ اللّه تعالى شُعيب عليه السلام قومه بقوله: 
{ وَلا تَنْقُصُوا اُلْمِكْيَالَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ إِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ وَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ مُّحِيطٍ * وَيَا قَوْمِ أَوْفُوا اُلْمِكْيَالَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا اُلنَّاسَ أَشْيَآءَهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي اُلْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [هود: 84، 85].
= وبمثل هذا أمر اللّه تعالى المسلمين فقال: 
{ وَأَوْفُوا اُلْكَيْلَ إِذَا كِلْتُمْ وَزِنُوا بِاُلْقِسْطَاسِ اُلْمُسْتَقِيمِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً}[الإسراء: 35] 
بل هدّد اللّه تعالى المسلمين بالويل إذا تلاعبوا بالميزان حتى يختلّ التوازن بين الطرفين فقال تعالى: 
{وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِينَ * اُلَّذِينَ إِذَا اُكْتَالُوا عَلَى اُلنَّاسِ يَسْتَوْفُونَ * وَإِذَا كَالُوهُمْ أَوْ وَّزَنُوهُمْ يُخْسِرُونَ * أَلَا يَظُنُّ أُوْلَئِكَ أَنَّهُم مَّبْعُوثُونَ * لِيَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ * يَوْمَ يَقُومُ اُلنَّاسُ لِرَبِّ اُلْعَالَمِينَ }[المطففين:1-6].
{ فَأَوْفُواْ الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ وَلاَ تَبْخسُواْ الناسَ أَشيَاءهُمْ وَلاَ تُفسِدُواْ في الأَرْض } [الأعراف85].
{ أَوْفُواْ الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ تَبْخَسُواْ النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلاَ تَعْثَوْاْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [هود 85].
{ ولَا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [الشعراء 183].
= انطلاقاً من هذه الآيات الكريمة التي فرضت على المسلمين إقامة التوازن بين التزامات الطرفين، فإنّ الشريعة الإسلامية منعت كثيراً من العقود التي يختلّ فيها هذا التوازن، سواء بسبب استغلال أحد الطرفين للآخر، أو بسبب جهل أحد الطرفين أو اضطراره، أو بسبب الرغبة في المخاطرة، ومن ذلك منع بيوع الغرر بأنواعها ،ومنع القمار والربا والاحتكار، وكذلك فرْضُ بعض الأحكام الشرعية في كثير من العقود لمنع الاختلال في التوازن، وتفصيل هذا الكلام موجود في أمّهات كتب الفقه.
2 - التراضي بين طرفي العقد:
قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُم بَيْنَكُم بِاُلْبَاطِلِ إِلاَ أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِّنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اُللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً } [النساء: 29].
{ َمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَاناً وَظُلْماً فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَاراً وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيراً } [النساء 30].
لقد اعتبرت هذه الآية الكريمة عدم التراضي بين الطرفين يماثل جريمة قتل النفس، ولذلك فقد اتفق الفقهاء جميعاً، كما أقرّت القوانين الوضعية، أن العقود لا تقوم إلاَ على الرضا الكامل من الطرفين. ولقد تحدّث الفقهاء عن عيوب الرضا، وهى حالات تشوب إرادة أحد الطرفين فلا يكون رضاه صحيحاً كاملاً ملزماً.
= الدستور يحمى الكسب المشروع ،  والملكية الغير مستغلة ولم يقرر حق ولى الأمر فى المصادرة الدائمة لحق الملكية اتى تتمثل فى الملكية الخاصة المصونة بالدستور وإجبار مالك العقار على تحكير العقار لصالح مستأجريه بأجرة يقدرها ويقترها ويبخسها  ، بل ويتعدى ذلك إلى تقرير غصب وسلب أموال مالك العقار بإجباره على الإنفاق على المستأجر والمقيمين معه.

وقد قضى بأنه:
"وحيث إن ماتقدم مؤداه، أن هذا التنظيم العام لسلطة الاستيلاء على العقار - حتى مع قيام حالة الضرورة الملجئة التى تسوغ مباشرتها - يعارض استمرار آثارها إلى غير  حد، ويجعل توقيتها شرطا جوهريا لازما لممارستها، فلايكون تراميها فى الزمان  ملتئما مع طبيعتها، بل منافيا للأصل فيها، كافلا عملا نزع ملكية الأموال محلها بغير الوسائل التى رسمها القانون لهذا الغرض.
وحيث إن ما ذهبت إليه هيئة قضايا الدولة من أن القانون المطعون فيه يعيد تنظيم الملكية الخاصة  فى إطار وظيفتها الاجتماعية، ودون إخلال بالضوابط التى فرضها الدستور فى شأنها، مردود أولا : بما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة من أن الدولة القانونية - وفقا لنص المادتين 64 و 65 من الدستور - هى التى تتقيد فى كافة مظاهر نشاطها بقواعد قانونية تعلو عليها، وتكون ضابطا لأعمالها وتصرفاتها بأشكالها المختلفة ؛ وكان خضوعها للقانون على هذا النحو، يقتضيها ألا يكون الاستيلاء على أموال بذواتها منتهيا إلى نزع ملكيتها جبراعن  أصحابها، وهو يكون كذلك إذا كان ممتدا إلى غير حد، معطلا حقهم في الحصول على التعويض كاملا عنها بقدر قيمتها، ومؤديا عملا إلى تقويض  دعائمها، فلايكون انتفاعهم بها ممكنا، وكان الاستيلاء لايعتبر بديلا عن نزع الملكية، ولا موازيا لتجريد أصحابها منها، أو معادلاً فى أثره لزوالها عنهم، إلا إذا استطال زمنا ينفلت به عن حدود الدائرة التى كان ينبغى أن يعمل فيها، فإن التقيد بنطاقها يكون  - من الناحية الدستورية  - لازما. 
ومردود ثانيا : بأن الحماية التى كفلها الدستور للملكية الخاصة فى إطار وظيفتها الاجتماعية، تفترض ألا ترهق القيود التى يفرضها المشرع عليها جوهر بنيانها، وألا يكون من شأنها تعطيل الانتفاع بها بما يفقدها علة وجودها، وينحدر بالحماية المقررة لها إلى مادون مستوياتها الموضوعية ؛ وكان الاستيلاء نهائيا على  أموال بذواتها لايصون حرمتها، ولوظل سند ملكيتها بيد أصحابها ؛ وكان القانون المطعون فيه قد أطلق زمن الاستيلاء من كل قيد، وصار بالتالى ممتدا دون حد، مالم تقرر الجهة الإدارية بنفسها رد الأموال المستولى عليها لأصحابها ؛ وكان صون الملكية الخاصة وإعاقتها لايجتمعان، فإن هدم بنيانها من خلال قيود ترهقها مع استمرارها دون مبرر، يكون افتئاتا عليها، منافيا للحق فيها.
(القضية رقم 5 لسنة 18  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية" جلسة 1/2/1997)
مدى جواز وضع حد أقصى للأجرة شرعا :
" وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن ــ يوازى أجرة المثل ــ هو أمر جائز شرعا ــ كمبدأ ــ بإعتبار أن منفعة الأماكن سلعة عند جمهور الفقهاء 0 ويجوز للإمام ــ عند جمهور الفقهاء كذلك ــ وضع حد أقصى لأثمان السلع وقت الأزمات ، توازى أجرة المثل ، وذلك فى حدود سلطته فى تقييد المباح 0 بمعنى أن جواز وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن مشروط فى الفقه الإسلامى بأن: (أ) يكون فيه تحقيق مصلحة عامة قطعية للمسلمين أو دفع ضرر عنهم 0 
(ب) أن يكون ذلك بقدر تحقيق هذه المصالح أو بقدر دفع هذا الضرر 0 (ج) أن يكون هذا الحد عادلا 0 (د) أن لا يتعارض ذلك مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الأخرى 0
ومن المعروف أن وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن يقصد به علاج أزمة الأماكن وتيسير الإنتفاع بها لغالبية المواطنين 0 والحد الأقصى للأجرة الذى قد يفرضه واضع القانون هو أمر يقدره العلماء والخبراء المتخصصون كما أن هذا الحد يتغير بتغير الظروف 0 
ويقدر المختصون مع الإمام مدى توافر الموجب الذى إقتضى التسعير إذا تغيرت الظروف بما يؤثر فى عدالة الحد الأقصى للأجرة ، وكذلك مدى التعديل الذى يمكن إدخاله على هذا التقدير عند تغير الظروف حتى تكون الأجرة عادلة وميسورة بإستمرار فى جميع الأحوال0
وفى رأينا أن أجرة الأماكن المنشأة قبل 31/7/1981 قد أصبحت ..... غير عادلة ، لأنها وضعت فى ظل ظروف إقتصادية تختلف عن الظروف الإقتصادية السائدة الآن 0 ومن الملاحظ أن كل السلع قد زادت أسعارها ، كما زاد الحد الأدنى للأجور والمرتبات ، بينما تجمدت ــ بقوة القانون ــ أجرة الأماكن سالفة الذكر ، وليس هذا من العدالة فى شيئ،
 وبالتالى لا يمكن القول بأن الشريعة الإسلامية تقر بقاء أجرة هذه الأماكن على هذا النحو غير عادلة ، ويتعين على الإمام أن يستعين بالعلماء والخبراء لبحث الوسائل التى تجعل هذه الأجرة عادلة وإتخاذ ما يلزم لرفع ما عساه أن يكون من ظلم  ، ...."
ولا يصح ان يقال إن تعديل أجرة تلك الأماكن أمر يمس السلام الإجتماعى ، لأن السلام لا يستقر إلا مع العدل 0
(الدكتور عبدالناصر توفيق العطار "شرح أحكام الإيجار" فى التقنين المدنى وتشريعات) (إيجار الأماكن – الطبعة الثالثة 1990).
= وبذلك يكون العوار الدستورى قد لازم هذه المادة أيضا منذ تاريخ صدورها بالمخالفة لمواد الدستور 2 و 4 و 25 و 34 و 35 و 40 .

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله سأوافيكم بتفاصيل الدفع الثالث بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية من شرع الله والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

إستكمالا للدفوع السبعة فى الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية:
الدفع الثانى: عدم دستورية المادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة 25 من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 الخاصين بتنظيم العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر:
أ) تقرير تجميد الأجرة المقدرة عام 1967 بالمادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 :
تنص المادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 الذى نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 36 فى 8 سبتمبر 1977:
"يستمر العمل بالأحكام المحددة للأجرة والأحكام المقررة على مخالفتها بالقانون رقم 121 لسنة 1947 ، بشأن إيجار الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقات بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين والقانون رقم 169 لسنة 1961 ، بتقرير بعض الإعفاءات من الضريبة على العقارات المبنية وخفض إيجار الأماكن،  والقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962بتحديد إيجار الأماكن ، والقانون رقم 7 لسنة 1965 ، فى شأن تخفيض إيجار الأماكن، والقانون رقم 52 لسنة 1969 ، فى شأن إيجار الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين والقوانين المعدلة لها ، وذلك بالنسبة إلى نطاق سريان كل منها" .

= شرح العوار الدستورى لنص المادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 :
= صدر القانون 49 لسنة 1977 بعد 15 عام من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 وقرر بنص المادة (9) بإستمرار العمل بأحكام تحديد الأجرة الصادرة بقوانين تحديد الأجرة والتى جمدت الأجرة الممتدة منذ عام 1962 وهو ما يخالف كافة أوجه النشاط الإقتصادى وكافة الأنشطة الإستثمارية الأخرى وبما يصادر حقوق الملكية الخاصة فى الثمار العادلة والزيادات السنوية فى ثمن الأرض ؛ 
= فى حين تقرر المادة (15) من نفس القانون 49 لسنة 1977:
"يكون تحديد أجرة المبانى بعد إنشائها على أساس تقدير قيمة الأرض ، وفقا لثمن المثل فى عام 1974 ، مع زيادة سنوية مقدارها 7% (سبعة فى المائة) لحين البناء" 
كما تقرر المادة (16) من نفس القانون 49 لسنة 1977:
"يعاد تقدير قيمة الأرض عند تحديد الأجرة فى حالة تعلية البناء ، وذلك إذا تمت التعلية بعد سنتين على الأقل من تاريخ إنشاء المبانى الأصلية أو فى حالة ما إذ ا طرأ على العقار ما يستوجب تطبيق أحكام القوانين السارية فى شأن مقابل التحسين وفى هذه الحالة تكون إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض بقصد تحديد أجرة المبانى المستجدة فقط ."
= فضلا عن أن القانون 46 لسنة 1962 الذى تم تقدير الأجرة على أساسه يقرر فى المادة(3):
"يعاد تقدير قيمة الأرض عند تحديد الإيجار فى حالة تعلية البناء وذلك إذا تمت التعلية بعد خمس سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ إنشاء المبانى الأصلية ..... وفى هذه الأحوال تكون إعادة تقدير قيمة الأرض بقصد تحديد إيجار المبانى المستجدة فقط"
= ويتضح من نص المادتين (15) و (16) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة (3) من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 أن المشرع يعى جيدا وجود زيادة مستمرة فى قيمة الأرض وهى عنصر ملاصق لحقوق الملكية ولكن قصر المشرع الأخذ بها فى حالات التعلية فقط .
= وهو ما يلحق الغبن فى تقدير الأجرة وتجميدها دون الأخذ بحق مالك العقار فى الزيادة فى القيمة الرأسمالية والإستثمارية للأرض (والمبانى) والتى نوضحها ما يلى:
1) لم يحدد المشرع الزيادة فى قيمة الأرض عند التعلية بنسبة محددة فى المادة (3) من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 بل تركها للقيمة السوقية الفعلية ، 
2) وفى المادة (15) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 قرر المشرع الأخذ بقيمة الأرض عام 1974 (مهما كانت الزيادة فى قيمتها منذ عام 1968 وهو تاريخ بناء العقار موضوع الدعوى) ثم أضاف نسبة 7% زيادة سنوية فى ثمن الأرض لحين إتمام البناء وكذلك لحين إتمام التعلية طبقا للمادة (16) . 
= وبذلك فإن ما تقرره المادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 من إستمرار أجرة العقار المحددة عام 1968 فى ظل القانون 46 لسنة 1962 مع تثبيت قيمة الأرض لهو إقتحام من المشرع بالغبن والمصادرة والتأميم للزيادة العادلة فى أجرة العقار بعدم إحتساب الزيادة السنوية (المستمرة) فى قيمة الأرض (والمبانى) منذ بناء العقار ، حيث أنه عند تحديد الأجرة طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 (المادة 1- أ) بصافى فائدة إستثمار العقار بواقع نسبة 5% من قيمة الأرض والمبانى ، وهى ترتبط زمنيا بسنة تقديرها طبقا لسعر الأرض والمبانى عند إتمام الإنشاء .
= ويحق لمالك العقار المطالبة بتطبيق نسبة 5% من قيمة الأرض والمبانى سنويا بإحتساب القيمة الفعلية للأرض والمبانى بالزيادة السنوية بما لايقل عن 7% من قيمة المبنى ، وهو ما يمثل قيمة العائد الحقيقى المستحق والذى يعترف به المشرع والذى أنشأ لجانا لتقدير أجر المبانى فى الحصر السنوى طبقا للقانون 56 لسنة 1954 الخاص بالضريبة العقارية .
= وبذلك يقرر المشرع بنص المادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 مصادرة وحرمان مالك العقار الذى تم بنائه عام 1968 فى ظل القانون 46 لسنة 1962 من الزيادة المشروعة فى الثمار مقابل  قيمة الزيادة فى الأرض سنويا بحد أدنى بنسبة 7% بالرغم من إعتراف المشرع بوجود زيادة سنوية قدرها  المشرع  بنسبة 7% فى ثمن الأرض سنويا .
= ومن ناحية أخرى ، فإن ماتقرره المادة 9 من القانون 49 سنة 1977 الطعينة من إستمرار (تجميد الأجرة المحددة بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962) فهو يصادر حقوق مالك العقار فى نسبة  3% من قيمة المبانى المخصصة مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة  والمقررة (بالمادة 1- ب) ، حيث أن مصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة التى تشمل نور السلم والمدخل (تغييرماكنة التشغيل وتغيير المصابيح وأجر الكهربائى) وكذلك فاتورة كهرباء نور السلم والمدخل وكذلك تكلفة ومصاريف أدوات النظافة للسلم وكذلك أجرة البواب المتغيرة وثمن وتكاليف الإصلاحات الدورية للمبنى وما يستلزمه من أسمنت وجبس وأجور العمالة لتجصيص الأسطح سنويا فضلا عن إصلاحات والصيانة للمبنى والذى يسأل عنها المالك جنائيا ومدنيا بصفته "الحارس على البناء طبقا للمادة 177 مدنى" وكلها مصاريف متغيرة ومتزايدة بتزايد الأسعار وفواتير الكهرباء  والأجور دوريا .
= فإذا لم يتقرر إعادة التقدير سنويا للأجرة بمراعاة الزيادة السنوية فى قيمة الأرض والمبنى، بل وقررت المادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 بإستمرار تجميد الأجرة بما يؤدى إلى أن تصبح نسبة 3% المقررة لمواجهة مصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة لاتفى إطلاقا لمواجهة المصروفات المخصصة لها (والتى طابعها التغير طبقا لزيادة الأسعار والأجور) بما يؤدى إلى مصادرة قيمتها وتصل إلى مصادرة قيمة أجرة العقار بل وإلى التعدى على أموال مالك العقار ، وهو ما لايجوز للمشرع أن يقتحم بالقوانين الإستثنائية حقوق مالك العقار بمصادرة أجرة العقار ويتعداها إلى مصادرة أمواله للوفاء بالإلتزامات القانونية لمصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة بما يؤدى لمصادرة رأس مال وأموال مالك العقار المجمدة أجرته بإستهلاك الأجرة المجمدة لمقابلة المصروفات التى طابعها التغير ، بما يعنى دعم المالك للمستأجر بما يشكل العدوان على أموال وحقوق مالك العقار .
= فضلا عن أن إنتقاص حقوق مالك العقار سواء فى إحتساب نسبة الإستثمار 5% طبقا للزيادة السنوية فى قيمة الأرض والمبنى ، فضلا عن عدم كفاية والتضاؤل المستمر لنسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى المخصصة لمواجهة مصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة وإجبار المالك على الإنفاق من أمواله على تلك المصروفات المتغيرة والمتصاعدة سنويا بما يتمثل فى إجبار مالك العقار على دعم المستأجر من جيب ومال مالك العقار لإعاشة المستأجر والمقيمين معه ! 
= فضلا عن أن ما قرره القانون 136 لسنة 1981 من حرمان العقارات التى ليس بها وحدات غير سكنية من الزيادة المقررة بالمادة 7 منه ، وبتطبيق المادة 9 (2- ب) جعل أعباء الترميم والصيانة الدورية العامة مناصفة بين الملاك وشاغلى المبنى ، وفى الفقرة 6 قرر توزيع "الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا لأجر الحارس"  مناصفة بين الملاك وشاغلى المبنى طبقا للبند (2- ب) .
= وأوكل القانون الفصل فى عدم الإتفاق بين الملاك والشاغلين على توزيع تكاليف الترميم والصيانة طبقا للمادة 9 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 إلى قاضى الأمور المستعجلة ، أى أن تكاليف الترميم والصيانة خول القانون الشاغلين حق الإمتناع عن المساهمة المقررة فى نصف تكاليف الترميم والصيانة حتى يلجأ المالك إلى قاضى الأمور المستعجلة ليتكبد التكاليف الحقيقية للمحاماة والخبير الهندسى وإجراءات الخبرة ثم الحكم بعد سنوات طويلة طبقا "لمنظومة العدالة الناجزة" التى تستغرق  5- 10سنوات ثم لايستطيع تنفيذ الحكم حيث أن مصروفات الترميم ليست موجبة لإخلاء المستأجر الذى لايقوم بسدادها طبقا لقوانين العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر.
= وتوضيحا لعدالة المحكمة الدستورية العليا فقد تم تقدير أجرة العقار طبقا لقرار تحديد الأجرة طبقا لشهادة المشتملات المرفقين بالدعوى بمبلغ صافى سنويا مبلغ 1293.676 جنيها سنويا أى بقيمة 1200 جنيه سنويا بعد خصم العوائد ؛ أى بمتوسط 100 جنيه شهريا منذ عام 1968 للعقار المكون من خمسة أدوار 10 شقق .
= فإنه طبقا لعناصر تقدير الأجرة بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962: تقرر المادة (1 – أ) صافى فائدة إستثمار العقار بواقع 5% من قيمة "الأرض والمبانى" (عند إتمام البناء فى 7/11/1968) ، وطبقا للمادة (1 – ب) فإنه تم تحديد نسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى فقط مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة . 
= ولما كانت القيمة المقدرة للأجرة بعنصريها هى متوسط 100 جنيها شهريا للعقار فيكون قيمة نسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى حوالى 30 جنيه شهريا فقط مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة وهى قيمة ثابتة ، ولا تواجه القيمة الفعلية المتغيرة منذ عام 1968 حتى صدور القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الذى قرر فى المادة (9-2–ب) مساهمة الشاغلين بالنصف فى أعباء الترميم والصيانة الدورية والعامة وفى نصف الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا لأجر الحارس .
= وبذلك يكون القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 قد ألزم مالك العقار بمصاريف نور السلم والمدخل وفواتير الكهرباء الخاصة بهما وتكاليف ومصروفات نظافة السلم وكافة مصاريف الإدارة ، وألزمه بنصف مصاريف الترميم والصيانة الدورية والعامة للمبنى ، أما أجر الحارس فقد حدد مساهمة الشاغلين فيه بنصف "الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا لأجر الحارس" .
= وطبقا للقانون رقم 53 لسنة 1984 والذى يحدد الحد الأدنى للأجور ب 35 جيها شهريا فقد ألزم القانون شاغلى العقار بنصف الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا أى بقيمة 17.50 جنيه (سبعة عشر جنيها ونصف الجنيه) شهريا فقط وهو قمة التشريع الظالم فأجر البواب فى الثمانينات لايقل عن 100 جنيه شهريا ، وفى التسعينات 200 جنيه شهريا ، وحاليا لايقل عن 300 جنيه شهريا .
= ويتأكد ذلك من البيان الصحفى عن الإجتماع الدورى السادس للمجلس القومى للأجور بتاريخ 18/2/2008 والذى يقرر "أن لدى مصر بالفعل تشريع للحد الأدنى للأجور بداية من السبعينات ووصولا إلى القانون 53 لسنة 1984 والذى يحدد الحد الأدنى للأجور ب 35 جنيها شهريا". (مرفق البيان الصحفى للمجلس القومى للأجور – مستند رقم 3 بالدعوى الدستورية).

= وبالطبع والقطع فإن الإلتزام من جانب مالك العقار بإعطاء الحارس أجرا 35 جنيه شهريا منذ عام 1984 حتى سن 2008 هو من قبيل الهزل القانونى والذى يقابله ببساطة شديدة عدم وجود العبيد لإنعدام الرق والعبودية ولكن يبقى الهزل فى التشريع قائما والفارق أن البواب لايقبل بمبلغ 35 جنيه شهريا فى حين يهزل واضع التشريع "ولى الأمر" بإجبار مالك العقار على تثبيت الأجرة 40 سنة وتقرير النظام العام لها ، فإذا لم يقبل بواب العمارة تجميد أجرته بالحد الأدنى 35 جنيها شهريا فإن مالك العقار يجبر على تقاضى 100 جنيه شهريا يتعيش منها ويقوم بالإنفاق على كافة الإلتزامات القانونية .
= فضلا عن أن أسعار الأسمنت إرتفعت من 5 جنيه للطن عام 1967 إلى 450 جنيه للطن حاليا  وسعر الحديد إرتفع من 30 جنيه للطن إلى 6000 جنيه حاليا ويتزايد يوميا . فكيف تواجه نسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى (حوالى 30 جنيه شهريا) الإرتفاع الرهيب فى أسعار وتكاليف البواب والنظافة للعمارة وأدوات الكهرباء وفواتير الكهرباء وأجور العمالة وأسعار الخامات والترميم والصيانة الثابتة منذ عام 1968 حتى عام 2008 .
= وبذلك يكون العوار الدستورى قد لازم هذه المادة منذ تاريخ صدورها بالمخالفة لمواد الدستور 4 و 25 و 34 و 35 و 40 .
ب) المادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بتقرير النظام العام للحد الأقصى للأجرة :
تنص المادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الذى نشر بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 31 تابع (ج) فى 30 يوليو 1981:
مادة 25:"يقع باطلا بطلانا مطلقا كل شرط أو تعاقد يتم بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو القوانين السابقة له المنظمة للعلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر . 
وفضلا عن الحكم بالغرامة المنصوص عليها فى هذه القوانين تقضى المحكمة المختصة بإبطال التصرف المخالف واعتباره كأن لم يكن ، وبرد الحالة إلى ما يتفق مع أحكام القانون مع إلزام المخالف بالتعويض إن كان له مقتضى . وفى جميع الأحوال يلزم كل من يحصل على مبالغ بالمخالفة لأحكام تلك القوانين بأن يردها إلى من أداها ، كما يلزم فضلا عن ذلك بدفع مثلى هذه المبالغ لصندوق تمويل الإسكان الاقتصادى بالمحافظة . ويثبت أداء هذه المبالغ بجميع طرق الإثبات ."
= 		وهكذا .... أوغل المشرع فى عدوانه على حقوق مالك العقار بتقرير النظام العام لتجميد أجرة العقار المقدرة عام 1968 ، وإذا به بعد 14 عام من تقدير الأجرة والإعتداء على حق المالك المشروع فى إعادة تقدير الأجرة (العائد الإستثمارى المشروع طبقا للزيادة فى ثمن الأرض والمبنى) ، يقوم بإصدار القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 مقررا إستلاب كافة حقوق الملكية وحتى حق المالك فى الإستثمار العادل لملكيته (الغير مستغلة) بل وتقرير إجبار المالك على إنفاق كامل الأجرة على مصاريف العقار المتزايدة بل والإنفاق من ماله على مصاريف العقارلدعم المستأجر والمقيمين معه .
تحكير العقار لصالح مستأجريه :
= أى أن المشرع أوقف العقار كحكر ووقف للأبد لمستأجر العقار وورثته من بعده ليرث ورثة المالك ديون مستمرة ومتزايدة للإنفاق على العقار بعد أن إبتلعت مصاريف العقار كامل الأجرة المقدرة منذ عام 1968. 

= ولقد صدر القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بتاريخ 3 يوليو 1981 بعد 19 عاما من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 وبدلا من أن يتدارك العوار الدستورى فى المادة (1) والمادة (2) بعدم تحديد مدة الأجرة المقدرة للمنفعة المعقودة عليها وتحديد فترة زمنية لتعديلها طبقا للزيادة الرأسمالية فى قيمة الأرض والمبانى والتى تم أيضا إغفالها فى المادة (9) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 ، فإذا بالمادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 وبالرغم من تغير القيم السعرية والتكاليف الخاصة بمصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة والترميم و النظافة وتكاليف البواب والإنارة والعمالة والأسمنت والحديد والسباكة وكافة الأسعار فضلا عن الإنخفاض الشديد فى قيمة الأجرة التى مضى على تقديرها سنوات طويلة تغيرت فيها الأجور والمعاشات والتى حرم منها مالك العقار طوال السنوات السابقة على صدور القانون 136 لسنة 1981 ؛ فإذا بهذه المادة تكرس بل وتعطى الحصانة لتجميد أجرة الشقة طبقا لقرار مجلس المراجعة عام 1968 وتقرر تجميد الأجرة وتحصنها وتحيطها بسياج من النظام العام.
تأميم ومصادرة القيمة الإيجارية لصالح المستأجر دعما من حقوق وثمار ملكية مالك العقار:
= التشريعات التى إنهمرت منذ عام 1952 إنتقصت حق المالك فى الأجر العادل عن حق الإنتفاع الحقيقى لأجر الشقة ، وأجبرت مالك  العقار على الرضوخ للظلم الواقع عليه فى تحديد الأجرة العادلة ، وإستمر تجميد الأجرة المفروضة بالقوانين الآمرة والتى لايمنع فرضها جبرا حق المدعى فى المطالبة بالتعويض عن حق الإنتفاع العادل للشقة التى إستفاد بها المستأجر منذ تاريخ إستئجاره الشقة فى 1/9/1977 حتى الآن .
= إستمرار حرمان مالك الشقة من أجر المثل ومن مئات الجنيهات شهريا لصالح مستأجر الشقة بإدعاء العدالة الإجتماعية هو إفشاء للظلم والبغضاء ؛  بل هى صناعة التشريع الظالمة ؛ بل هو إضرار من المشرع "ولى الأمر" بإبقاء هذا الظلم والجور ومصادرة أموال وحقوق مالك الشقة وحقوق ملكيته لصالح المستأجر .
= فضلا عن أن تكاليف إدارة العقار ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة وأجر البواب الحقيقى قد إلتهمت القيمة الثابتة 3% من تكلفة المبانى عام 1968 (30 جنيه شهريا) المقررة بل وإلتهمت كامل الأجرة المقدرة منذ عام 1968 ، بل وتوحشت وتوغلت مصاريف الإدارة والبواب والصيانة والإصلاحات حتى تمثلت عدوانا على أموال مالك العقار وورثته من بعده وهى الملكية الخاصة لمالك العقار .
= أى أن المشرع "ولى الأمر" أورث ورثة مالك العقار عقارا محملا بمديونية قائمة ومستمرة بإلزامهم بنفقات تزيد على أجرة العقار مهدرا حق الله فى المواريث ومهدرا الدستور الذى يحمى الملكية الخاصة وحقوق الإرث المكفولة الذى حولها لديون موروثة ,
مخالفة الشريعة الإسلامية:
= فضلا عن مخالفة هذه المادة للشريعة الإسلامية التى نص عليها التعديل الدستورى فى المادة 2 من الدستور والتى تنص على:
( مادة 2 ) الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع .
= وهو التعديل الذى صدر بتاريخ 22 مايو 1980 بما يعطى الولاية للمحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الرقابة على الشرعية الدستورية فى مجال تطبيقها للمادة الثانية من الدستور بعد تعديلها والتى أفرغتها المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى مجال تطبيقها على ما إرتأته فى الحكم فى الدعوى رقم 68 لسنة 19 قضائية "دستورية" أنه لا يوجد فى الشريعة الإسلامية سوى الحكم القطعى الثبوت فى شأن العقود كافة ، هو النص القرآنى الكريم "ياأيها الذين أمنوا أوفوا بالعقود " – اية رقم (1) سورة المائدة .
= ويحق لنا أن نطالب عدالة المحكمة الدستورية أن تطلب "خبرة الفتوى الشرعية" ممن هو أهل لها والقائم عليها والذى يختص بها وهو "مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية" التابع "لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل" ، وقد حفلت الدعوى بالفتاوى التالية:

1)) ** فتوى الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوى مفتى جمهورية مصر (شيخ الجامع الأزهر حاليا):
= بتاريخ 10 إبريل 1994 نشر بجريدة الأهرام بالعدد 39206 السنة 118 مقالا على لسان مفتى الديار المصرية فى هذا الوقت الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد سيد طنطاوى جاء فيه :
"من أهم السلبيات التى إشتملت علها عقود الإيجار المعمول بها حاليا (جـ) بقاء أجور المساكن وغيرها على الأجر الذى تم الإتفاق عليه من عشرات السنين وكأن عقد الإجارة عقد تمليك لا عقد إجارة مما جعل الملاك المؤجرين للمساكن ، ولاسيما القديمة يضجون بالشكوى ومما جعل معظم أصحاب رؤوس الأموال ينصرفون إنصرافا تاما عن تأجير مايبنونه من مساكن لشعورهم بالحيف والإجحاف وكثرة المتاعب والمشاكل".
وإنتهى مقال فضيلة المفتى إلى خلاصة القول :
"ومن أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الثابتة والتى لاتقبل التأويل أو التحريف بالنسبة لعقد الإيجارة أن يكون محدد المدة والمنفعة والقيمة وأن يكون مبنيا على التراضى التام بين الطرفين أو بحكم قضائى فى حالة الإختلاف وأنه متى إنتهت مدته فللطرفين كامل الحرية فى تجديده أو عدم تجديده ، كما أن لهما كامل الحرية عند تجديده فى أن تكون القيمة الإيجارية مساوية للقيمة السابقة أو تزيد عليها أو تنقص عنها على حسب الظروف والأحوال والعرض والطلب".(مستند 11 المرفق بصحيفة الدعوى الموضوعية)

2)) ** الفتوى الشرعية لدار الإفتاء التابعة لوزارة العدل من مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية الأستاذ الدكتور / نصر فريد محمد واصل بتاريخ 2/6/1998 الصادرة "للمدعى":
":أطلعنا على الطلب المقدم من المواطن / خالد مرسى عبدالله – المقيد برقم 629 / 1998 والذى يذكر فيه :"
"أنه نشر بالأهرام أكثر من مرة فتوى دار الإفتاء عن العلاقة الإيجارية والذى نتج عن القانون الوضعى فى حالات إخلاء المستأجر ومن خلال قواعد لصالح المستأجر وتحمل الكثير من العوائق  والغبن ضد المالك ونتج عن ذلك إهدار العديد من حقوق المالك ".
الجواب
"عقد الإيجار فى الشريعة الإسلام لابد أن يكون محدد المدة والقيمة والمنفعة فإذا خلا من ذلك كان عقدا غير صحيح شرعا"
"وعقد الإيجار المؤبد والذى يمتد تلقائيا رغما عن إرادة المؤجر أى المالك كما جاء فى السؤال يعد عقدا باطلا لعدم توافر الرضا من أحد الطرفين وكل عقد يداخله الغش والإكراه يكون عقدا غير صحيح شرعا ولايجوز لولى الأمر أن يتدخل فى عقد الإيجار مقررا إمتداده وتأبيده لأن هذا مخالف لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ولإجماع الفقهاء من العصر الأول للإسلام حتى وقتنا هذا على أن عقد الإيجار يجب أن يكون محدد المدة ولابد فيها من رضى الطرفين كسائر العقود وأن أى عقد خلا من رضا الطرفين يعتبر عقدا باطلا ".
"وهذا ينطبق على عقد الإيجار" "وهذا اذا كان الحال كما ورد بالسؤال" "والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ؛ 
مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية "
2/6/98 أ.د. نصر فريد محمد واصل 
(مستند 11 المرفق بصحيفة الدعوى الموضوعية)

= أى أن "ولى الأمر" بدلا من أن يشرع الدعم للمستأجر سواء بتهيئة المسكن للمحتاج مجانا أو بنسبة من الأجرة ، إستسهل معصية الله ببخس ملاك العقارات حقهم المشروع العادل .
= فضلا عن أن محكمة الحكم تراءى لها أن الإجتهاد أولى وأوجب "لولى الأمر"...! (وجل من لايسهو أو يخطئ) وأصاب قاضى القضاة أمير المؤمنين عمر إبن الخطاب فى قولته المشهورة الخالدة (أصابت المرأة وأخطأ عمر) ؛ ونستميح عدالة المحكمة الدستورية العذر فى توضيح النقطتين التاليتين :
أولا: قالة إجتهاد "ولى الأمر" ليواجه ما تقتضيه مصلحة الجماعة مردودة بما يلى:
= ولى الأمر الذى أصدر جل القوانين الإستثنائية (الإشتراكية) ومنها القانون 46 لسنة 1962 كان رجلا عسكريا تولى زمام البلاد بإنقلاب عسكرى تحت حراسة الدبابات ، وخاض بالجماعة (بشعبه) معارك وحروب منها عام 1956 وحرب عام 1967 وبينهما حرب اليمن ، وكبد شعبه الكثير من الهزائم والويلات والخسائر الجسيمة فى الأرواح والأموال والمعدات والممتلكات وأدخل الروس (الشيوعيون الملحدين الكفرة) إلى البلاد بعد أن إمتهن اليهود الصهاينة ثلث الأرض المصرية بالإحتلال الذى عانت منه البلاد 14 عاما ، وأضاع القدس ، وأقر بنفسه تسببه فى هزيمة 1967 فى خطاب التنحى ليلة 9يونيو 1967. 
= فلا يجوز أن تسند له ولأعماله حق "فقه الإجتهاد فى مصلحة العباد" هو أو عظماء الإتحاد الإشتراكى الذين كانوا يشرعون القوانين الإشتراكية  وقد حكم عليهم بالخيانة العظمى من ثورة 15 مايو 1972.
= وقالة أن الشريعة الإسلامية ليس بها سوى الحكم القطعى الثبوت فى شأن العقود كافة ، هو النص القرآنى الكريم "ياأيها الذين أمنوا أوفوا بالعقود " – آية رقم (1) سورة المائدة قول مردود أيضا لأن الشريعة الإسلامية تمتلئ بالنصوص الإلهية القطعية الدلالة والثبوت والتى تأمر بالعدل وتمنع أكل أموال الناس بالباطل وتمنع الظلم وبخس الناس أشياءهم؛ ولنتمعن فى الأحكام الإلهية القطعية الدلالة والثبوت بالنص القرآنى فى النهى عن ذلك:
= العدل في الشريعة الإسلامية قال اللّه تعالى: 
{ يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِاُلْقِسْط شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ اُلوَالِدَيْنِ وَاُلأَقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيَّاً أَوْ فَقِيراً فَاُللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا اُلْهَوَى أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا...} [النساء: 135] . 
وقال تعالى: { وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاُعْدِلُوا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى } [الأنعام: 152] . 
وقال تعالى: { إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا اُلأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ اُلنَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِاُلْعَدْلِ...} [النساء: 58] . 
وقال تعالى: { وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَ تَعْدِلُوا اُعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى...} [المائدة: 8] وقال تعالى: { إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِاُلْعَدْلِ وَاُلإحْسَانِ وَإِيْتَاءِ ذِي اُلْقُرْبَى...} [النحل: 90] . 
وقد أمر اللّه تعالى رسوله محمداً صلّى اللّه عليه وسلم بالعدل بين المسلمين فقال: 
{وَأُمِرْتُ لِأَعْدِلَ بَيْنَكُمُ...} [الشورى: 15].
كما أمر اللّه تعالى بالعدل بين جميع الناس فقال: { قُلْ أَمَرَ رَبِّي بِاُلْقِسْطِ..} [الأعراف: 29]. 
= وأكّد بوضوح أن القسط مطلوب حتى مع غير المسلمين فقال تعالى:
{ لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اُللَّهُ عَنِ اُلَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي اُلدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اُللَّهَ يُحِبُّ اُلْمُقْسِطِينَ } [الممتحنة: 8].
= انطلاقاً من هذه الآيات الكريمة استنتج الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه اللّه، أن العدل من أهم مقاصد الشريعة فقال: "إن اللّه سبحانه أرسل رسله وأنزل كتبه ليقوم الناس بالقسط، وهو العدل الذي قامت به الأرض والسماوات فإذا ظهرت أمارات العدل وأسفر وجهه بأي طريق كان فثمّ شرع اللّه ودينه. واللّه سبحانه أعلم، وأحكم وأعدل أن يخصّ طرق العدل وأماراته وأعلامه بشيء، 
ثم ينفي ما هو أظهر منها وأقوى دلالة وأبين أمارة فلا يجعله منها، ولا يحكم عند وجودها وقيامها بموجبها. بل قد بيّن سبحانه بما شرعه من الطرق أنّ مقصوده إقامة العدل بين عباده وقيام الناس بالقسط، فأي طريق يُستخرَج بها العدل والقسط فهي من الدين وليست مخالفة له".
المبحث الأول: العدل في العقود يقوم على التوازن والتراضى:
= ولقد اقتضت طبيعة الحياة الاجتماعية بين الناس منذ وجدوا أن تقوم بينهم عقود واتفاقات كثيرة لقضاء الحاجات وتبادل المنافع. وجاءت الشريعة الإسلامية فأقرّت من العقود التي يتعامل بها الناس بعد أن طهّرتها من كل ألوان الظلم، وأمرت بالوفاء بهذه العقود. قال تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِاُلْعُقُودِ...} [المائدة:1].
وإذا كان العدل بين الناس هو هدف الشريعة الأول، فإنّ العدل في العقود يتجلّى في أمرين اثنين حرصت عليهما الأحكام الشرعية وهما:
1 - التوازن بين التزامات الطرفين: قال تعالى: 
{ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِاُلْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ اُلْكِتَابَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ اُلنَّاسُ بِاُلْقِسْطِ} [الحديد: 25]
ومعنى هذه الآية: أنه حتى يقوم الناس بالقسط فيجب عليهم أن يلتزموا بأحكام القرآن وأن يقيسوا التزامات الطرفين بالميزان حتى لا يطغى أحدهما على الآخر. ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وَاُلسَّمَاءَ رَفَعَهَا وَوَضَعَ اُلْمِيزَانَ * ألاَ تَطْغُوا فِي اُلْمِيزَانِ * وَأَقِيمُوا اُلْوَزْنَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ وَلا تُخْسِرُوا اُلْمِيزَانَ} [الرحمن: 7 ـ 9]. 
وقوله تعالى: { وَأَوْفُوا اُلْكَيْلَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ لا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْساً إِلاَ وُسْعَهَا} [الأنعام: 152].
= وقد طالب نبيّ اللّه تعالى شُعيب عليه السلام قومه بقوله: 
{ وَلا تَنْقُصُوا اُلْمِكْيَالَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ إِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ وَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ مُّحِيطٍ * وَيَا قَوْمِ أَوْفُوا اُلْمِكْيَالَ وَاُلْمِيزَانَ بِاُلْقِسْطِ وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا اُلنَّاسَ أَشْيَآءَهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي اُلْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [هود: 84، 85].
= وبمثل هذا أمر اللّه تعالى المسلمين فقال: 
{ وَأَوْفُوا اُلْكَيْلَ إِذَا كِلْتُمْ وَزِنُوا بِاُلْقِسْطَاسِ اُلْمُسْتَقِيمِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً}[الإسراء: 35] 
بل هدّد اللّه تعالى المسلمين بالويل إذا تلاعبوا بالميزان حتى يختلّ التوازن بين الطرفين فقال تعالى: 
{وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِينَ * اُلَّذِينَ إِذَا اُكْتَالُوا عَلَى اُلنَّاسِ يَسْتَوْفُونَ * وَإِذَا كَالُوهُمْ أَوْ وَّزَنُوهُمْ يُخْسِرُونَ * أَلَا يَظُنُّ أُوْلَئِكَ أَنَّهُم مَّبْعُوثُونَ * لِيَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ * يَوْمَ يَقُومُ اُلنَّاسُ لِرَبِّ اُلْعَالَمِينَ }[المطففين:1-6].
{ فَأَوْفُواْ الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ وَلاَ تَبْخسُواْ الناسَ أَشيَاءهُمْ وَلاَ تُفسِدُواْ في الأَرْض } [الأعراف85].
{ أَوْفُواْ الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ تَبْخَسُواْ النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلاَ تَعْثَوْاْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [هود 85].
{ ولَا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ } [الشعراء 183].
= انطلاقاً من هذه الآيات الكريمة التي فرضت على المسلمين إقامة التوازن بين التزامات الطرفين، فإنّ الشريعة الإسلامية منعت كثيراً من العقود التي يختلّ فيها هذا التوازن، سواء بسبب استغلال أحد الطرفين للآخر، أو بسبب جهل أحد الطرفين أو اضطراره، أو بسبب الرغبة في المخاطرة، ومن ذلك منع بيوع الغرر بأنواعها ،ومنع القمار والربا والاحتكار، وكذلك فرْضُ بعض الأحكام الشرعية في كثير من العقود لمنع الاختلال في التوازن، وتفصيل هذا الكلام موجود في أمّهات كتب الفقه.
2 - التراضي بين طرفي العقد:
قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا اُلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُم بَيْنَكُم بِاُلْبَاطِلِ إِلاَ أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِّنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اُللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً } [النساء: 29].
{ َمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَاناً وَظُلْماً فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَاراً وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيراً } [النساء 30].
لقد اعتبرت هذه الآية الكريمة عدم التراضي بين الطرفين يماثل جريمة قتل النفس، ولذلك فقد اتفق الفقهاء جميعاً، كما أقرّت القوانين الوضعية، أن العقود لا تقوم إلاَ على الرضا الكامل من الطرفين. ولقد تحدّث الفقهاء عن عيوب الرضا، وهى حالات تشوب إرادة أحد الطرفين فلا يكون رضاه صحيحاً كاملاً ملزماً.
= الدستور يحمى الكسب المشروع ،  والملكية الغير مستغلة ولم يقرر حق ولى الأمر فى المصادرة الدائمة لحق الملكية اتى تتمثل فى الملكية الخاصة المصونة بالدستور وإجبار مالك العقار على تحكير العقار لصالح مستأجريه بأجرة يقدرها ويقترها ويبخسها  ، بل ويتعدى ذلك إلى تقرير غصب وسلب أموال مالك العقار بإجباره على الإنفاق على المستأجر والمقيمين معه.

وقد قضى بأنه:
"وحيث إن ماتقدم مؤداه، أن هذا التنظيم العام لسلطة الاستيلاء على العقار - حتى مع قيام حالة الضرورة الملجئة التى تسوغ مباشرتها - يعارض استمرار آثارها إلى غير  حد، ويجعل توقيتها شرطا جوهريا لازما لممارستها، فلايكون تراميها فى الزمان  ملتئما مع طبيعتها، بل منافيا للأصل فيها، كافلا عملا نزع ملكية الأموال محلها بغير الوسائل التى رسمها القانون لهذا الغرض.
وحيث إن ما ذهبت إليه هيئة قضايا الدولة من أن القانون المطعون فيه يعيد تنظيم الملكية الخاصة  فى إطار وظيفتها الاجتماعية، ودون إخلال بالضوابط التى فرضها الدستور فى شأنها، مردود أولا : بما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة من أن الدولة القانونية - وفقا لنص المادتين 64 و 65 من الدستور - هى التى تتقيد فى كافة مظاهر نشاطها بقواعد قانونية تعلو عليها، وتكون ضابطا لأعمالها وتصرفاتها بأشكالها المختلفة ؛ وكان خضوعها للقانون على هذا النحو، يقتضيها ألا يكون الاستيلاء على أموال بذواتها منتهيا إلى نزع ملكيتها جبراعن  أصحابها، وهو يكون كذلك إذا كان ممتدا إلى غير حد، معطلا حقهم في الحصول على التعويض كاملا عنها بقدر قيمتها، ومؤديا عملا إلى تقويض  دعائمها، فلايكون انتفاعهم بها ممكنا، وكان الاستيلاء لايعتبر بديلا عن نزع الملكية، ولا موازيا لتجريد أصحابها منها، أو معادلاً فى أثره لزوالها عنهم، إلا إذا استطال زمنا ينفلت به عن حدود الدائرة التى كان ينبغى أن يعمل فيها، فإن التقيد بنطاقها يكون  - من الناحية الدستورية  - لازما. 
ومردود ثانيا : بأن الحماية التى كفلها الدستور للملكية الخاصة فى إطار وظيفتها الاجتماعية، تفترض ألا ترهق القيود التى يفرضها المشرع عليها جوهر بنيانها، وألا يكون من شأنها تعطيل الانتفاع بها بما يفقدها علة وجودها، وينحدر بالحماية المقررة لها إلى مادون مستوياتها الموضوعية ؛ وكان الاستيلاء نهائيا على  أموال بذواتها لايصون حرمتها، ولوظل سند ملكيتها بيد أصحابها ؛ وكان القانون المطعون فيه قد أطلق زمن الاستيلاء من كل قيد، وصار بالتالى ممتدا دون حد، مالم تقرر الجهة الإدارية بنفسها رد الأموال المستولى عليها لأصحابها ؛ وكان صون الملكية الخاصة وإعاقتها لايجتمعان، فإن هدم بنيانها من خلال قيود ترهقها مع استمرارها دون مبرر، يكون افتئاتا عليها، منافيا للحق فيها.
(القضية رقم 5 لسنة 18  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية" جلسة 1/2/1997)
مدى جواز وضع حد أقصى للأجرة شرعا :
" وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن ــ يوازى أجرة المثل ــ هو أمر جائز شرعا ــ كمبدأ ــ بإعتبار أن منفعة الأماكن سلعة عند جمهور الفقهاء 0 ويجوز للإمام ــ عند جمهور الفقهاء كذلك ــ وضع حد أقصى لأثمان السلع وقت الأزمات ، توازى أجرة المثل ، وذلك فى حدود سلطته فى تقييد المباح 0 بمعنى أن جواز وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن مشروط فى الفقه الإسلامى بأن: (أ) يكون فيه تحقيق مصلحة عامة قطعية للمسلمين أو دفع ضرر عنهم 0 
(ب) أن يكون ذلك بقدر تحقيق هذه المصالح أو بقدر دفع هذا الضرر 0 (ج) أن يكون هذا الحد عادلا 0 (د) أن لا يتعارض ذلك مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الأخرى 0
ومن المعروف أن وضع حد أقصى لأجرة الأماكن يقصد به علاج أزمة الأماكن وتيسير الإنتفاع بها لغالبية المواطنين 0 والحد الأقصى للأجرة الذى قد يفرضه واضع القانون هو أمر يقدره العلماء والخبراء المتخصصون كما أن هذا الحد يتغير بتغير الظروف 0 
ويقدر المختصون مع الإمام مدى توافر الموجب الذى إقتضى التسعير إذا تغيرت الظروف بما يؤثر فى عدالة الحد الأقصى للأجرة ، وكذلك مدى التعديل الذى يمكن إدخاله على هذا التقدير عند تغير الظروف حتى تكون الأجرة عادلة وميسورة بإستمرار فى جميع الأحوال0
وفى رأينا أن أجرة الأماكن المنشأة قبل 31/7/1981 قد أصبحت ..... غير عادلة ، لأنها وضعت فى ظل ظروف إقتصادية تختلف عن الظروف الإقتصادية السائدة الآن 0 ومن الملاحظ أن كل السلع قد زادت أسعارها ، كما زاد الحد الأدنى للأجور والمرتبات ، بينما تجمدت ــ بقوة القانون ــ أجرة الأماكن سالفة الذكر ، وليس هذا من العدالة فى شيئ،
 وبالتالى لا يمكن القول بأن الشريعة الإسلامية تقر بقاء أجرة هذه الأماكن على هذا النحو غير عادلة ، ويتعين على الإمام أن يستعين بالعلماء والخبراء لبحث الوسائل التى تجعل هذه الأجرة عادلة وإتخاذ ما يلزم لرفع ما عساه أن يكون من ظلم  ، ...."
ولا يصح ان يقال إن تعديل أجرة تلك الأماكن أمر يمس السلام الإجتماعى ، لأن السلام لا يستقر إلا مع العدل 0
(الدكتور عبدالناصر توفيق العطار "شرح أحكام الإيجار" فى التقنين المدنى وتشريعات) (إيجار الأماكن – الطبعة الثالثة 1990).
= وبذلك يكون العوار الدستورى قد لازم هذه المادة أيضا منذ تاريخ صدورها بالمخالفة لمواد الدستور 2 و 4 و 25 و 34 و 35 و 40 .

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله سأوافيكم بتفاصيل الدفع الثالث بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية من شرع الله والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

إستكمالا للدفوع السبعة فى الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية:

الدفع الثالث: عدم دستورية المادة 7 من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 الخاص بتنظيم العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر فيما لم تنص عليه من زيادة أجرة الأماكن الغير سكنية:

المادة (7) من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 قررت التفرقة اللاحقة فى معاملة الشقق السكنية والشقق الغير سكنية : 
1-الأماكن التى خضعت لتحديد الأجرة بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 دون إعتبار للغرض:
= خضع الحد الأقصى لأجرة الأماكن المنشأة بعد 22 فبراير 1965 وحتى 17/8/1969 (وهو تاريخ العمل بالقانون 52 لسنة  1969) طبقا لتقدير لجان تحديد الأجرة التى أنشأها القانون 46 لسنة 1962 ؛ ويعتبر هذا التقدير النهائى الحد الأقصى لأجرتها ولا يجوز الطعن عليها أمام القضاء .





= ويتأكد أن القانون نص على تحديد الحد الأقصى لأجرة الوحدات دون تفرقة بين نوعية  الغرض من الإستغلال للوحدة سواء شقة سكنية أو شقة غير سكنية . وبذلك تتحد المراكز القانونية لملاك العقارات الخاضعة للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 دون النظر لنوعية إستغلال وحدات العقار .
2- زيادة الحد الأقصى للأجرة للأماكن الغير سكنية (فقط) بالقانون 136 لسنة 1981:
تنص المادة (7) من القانون 136 لسنة 1981:
((إعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون تزاد فى أول يناير من كل سنة أجرة الأماكن المؤجرة لغير أغراض السكن المنشأة حتى 9 سبتمبر سنة 1977 زيادة دورية ثابتة بواقع نسبة من القيمة الإيجارية المتخذة أساسا لحساب الضريبة على العقارات المبنية فى ذات وقت الإنشاء..))  
3- التفرقة بين ملاك العقارات التى خضعت لتحديد أجرة وحداتها بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 دون تفرقة بين الوحدات السكنية والوحدات الغير سكنية:
= القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 قرر تحديد الإيجارات بنسبة من قيمة الأرض والمبانى دون أى تفرقة بين وحدات المبنى على أساس الغرض من شغلها سواء كسكنى أو غير سكنى وهو نفس الأساس الذى تم بموجبه تقدير جميع الأماكن التى خضعت للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 .
4- حرمان الأماكن السكنية من الزيادةالمقررة  فى أجرة الأماكن الغير سكنية بالمادة (7) من القانون 136 لسنة 1981:
= بصدور القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 نص المشرع فى المادة (7) منه بتقرير زيادة تدريجية بنسبة 50&#37;  فى أجرة الوحدات الغير سكنية فقط وحرمان الوحدات السكنية من هذه الزيادة بالرغم من تماثل المراكز القانونية بين الملاك الذين خضعت عقاراتهم للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 دون تفرقة بين الوحدات السكنية والوحدات الغير سكنية ،  وهو تمييز بين الملاك الذين تتساوى مراكزهم القانونية بالقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1962 .
= وهى تفرقة غير دستورية مارس المشرع بها تمييزا بين أجرة  الوحدات التى إنتظم تقدير أجرتها بقانون واحد وهو القانون 46 لسنة 1962 والذى وحد بين أجرة الأماكن دون تفرقة بسبب شغل تلك الوحدات كسكنية أوالغير سكنية .
= فإذا إستند القانون على التفرقة اللاحقة على أساس شغلها كغير سكنية تدر دخلا لمستأجرها فما ذنب مالك العقار الذى تقدم له مستأجرون لشغل الوحدات كسكن أو إيثاره حل مشكلة الإسكان ليتستروا فيها لإعاشتهم وزواجهم وتكوين الأسر ؟
= ولماذا لم يستند المشرع على ثراء المستأجر ومقدار دخله هو والمقيمين معه الذين زادت دخولهم وإزدادو ثراء بينما يجبر مالك العقار على تجميد قيمة ثمار ملكه بل على تخفيض قيمة عقاره نتيجة لتجميد ثماره وإنخفاض قيمة ملكه دعما للمستأجر والمقيمين معه الذين يستفيدون بهذه الأجرة الهزيلة والذين يمتد لهم حق الإقامة معه بعد عمر طويل .... بينما مالك العقار يدعو عليهم لا أطال الله فى عمرهم ... ويدعو الله أن ينهدم المبنى عليهم لتنقطع شأفتهم حتى تعود إليه حقوق ملكيته ، وهو حقيقة التباغض بين فئتى الملاك والمستأجرين نتيجة قوانين الغصب والقهر ومصادرة حقوق الإنتفاع بالعقار دون الأجر العادل .




عدم دستورية التفرقة بين الوحدات المحدد الحد الأقصى للأجرة لها بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 دون النظر لنوعية إستخدامها بالزيادات المقررة بالمادة 7 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 والقانون 6 لسنة 1997 ؛ 
وقد قضى بأنه:
قضية رقم 21 لسنة 7  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية" 29/4/1989
"..... ومن ثم وبهذه المعاملة الاستثنائية يكون النص قد ميز بين طائفتين من الملاك تماثلت ظروفهم القانونية مما يعيبه بعدم الدستورية لمخالفته مبدأ المساواة المنصوص عليه فى المادة (40) من الدستور. 
وحيث إن المادة (7) من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 فى شأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بتأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر تنص على أنه " اعتباراً من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون، تزاد فى أول يناير من كل سنة أجرة الأماكن المؤجرة لغير أغراض السكنى المنشأة حتى 9 سبتمبر سنة 1977 زيادة دورية ثابتة بواقع نسبة من القيمة الإيجارية المتخذة أساساً لحساب الضريبة على العقارات المبنية فى ذات وقت الإنشاء .
وحيث إن مؤدى ....... أن المشرع أبقى أجرة الأماكن المؤجرة لأغراض السكنى على حكم ما تقضى به القوانين السابقة، فلم تشملها قاعدة الزيادة ولم يضف إليها جديداً فى هذا النطاق، أما المبانى المؤجرة لغير أغراض السكنى، فقد وضع المشرع بشأنها فى المادة (7) من القانون قاعدة عامة مجردة تقضى بإخضاعها لزيادة دورية تحددت فئاتها بنسبة معينة من القيمة الإيجارية المتخذة أساساً لحساب الضريبة على العقارات المبنية، تختلف باختلاف تاريخ إنشاء المبنى، واعتبرها فى حكم الأجرة طبقاً لما تقضى به المادة (8) من القانون،
" ومن ثم، فإن حرمان طائفة معينة من الملاك من الحق فى زيادة الأجرة، مع تحقق مناطه يعد تفرقة تؤدى إلى الإخلال بمراكز قانونية متماثلة وينطوى على إهدار لمبدأ المساواة بينهم وبين الملاك الذين لم يحرموا من هذا الحق. وحيث إنه لما تقدم، يتعين الحكم بعدم دستورية المادة ..... المشار إليها فيما تضمنته من إستثناء الأماكن المستعملة فى أغراض لا تدخل فى نطاق النشاط التجارى وذلك بالنسبة إلى تطبيق ما تضمنته المادة (7) من زيادة الأجرة."
= وبذلك تكون المادة (7) من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 قد مايزت بين طائفتين من الملاك تماثلت ظروفهم القانونية عند تحديد الأجرة بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962 عند إنتهاء بناء العقار دون تفرقة بين أجرة اللأماكن التى تشغل بغرض السكنى أو لغير أغراض السكنى ؛ وحيث تم تقرير زيادات فى إيجارات الشقق االغير سكنية فقط دون الشقق السكنية بالمادة 7 الطعينة من القانون 136 لسنة 1981وهو ما يمثل تفرقة بين طبقة من الملاك الذين توحدت ظروفهم عند تقدير إيجارات شققهم على أساس تكلفة الأرض والمبانى دون النظر أو التفرقة بين أوجه الإستغلال لتلك الشقق سواء سكنى أو غير سكنى ودون النظر أو أى إعتبار لوجه الإستعمال للشقق .







= وهو إختلاف وتمييز بين المواطنين الملاك الذين تماثلت أوضاعهم القانونية عند البناء وتحديد الأجرة . وهو ما يتعارض مع مبدأ المساواة التى يقررها الدستور .
وبذلك يكون نص المادة 7 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 قرر التفرقة اللاحقة بين الأماكن السكنية والغير سكنية الخاضعة للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 ويخالف ماتقرره المادتين 34 و 40 من الدستور .

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله سأوافيكم بتفاصيل الدفع الرابع بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية من شرع الله والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

إستكمالا للدفوع السبعة فى الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية:
الدفع الرابع: عدم دستورية القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 الخاص بتنظيم العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر فيما لم ينص عليه من قيام لجان تحديد الأجرة بإعادة تقدير أجرة الأماكن القديمة الخاضعة للقانون 136 لسنة 1981 طبقا لأجرة المثل للأماكن الخاضعة للقانون 4 لسنة 1994:

صدور القانون 4 لسنة 1996 بتاريخ 30 يناير 1996:
= بصدور هذا القانون الذى أطلق حرية التعاقد يتضح أن المشرع والمجتمع قد نهجا فلسفة إقتصادية عادلة بإلغاء قيود تشريعات الأماكن من تحديد وتجميد أجرة الأماكن  وبإطلاق آلية العرض والطلب لجميع العقود الإيجارية منذ ذلك التاريخ ولكنه قصرها على الأماكن التى خلت من سكانها بالموت أو بغيره من الأسباب بالرغم من أنها تتماثل معها عند تقدير إيجاراتها وتخفيضاتها طبقا للقوانين التى قيدت بها طبقا لتواريخ بنائها ؛ ونتجت تناقضات خطيرة تمس العدالة والحقوق والمساواة بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين فى الأماكن القديمة التى كانت كلها خاضعة لنفس القاعدة التى تم تقدير الحد الأقصى لأجرتها بنفس القواعد ولجان تحديد الإيجارات والتى كانت نظاما عاما آمرا لتلك الأماكن المؤجرة ؛ وقام برفع النظام العام عن بعضها بينما بقيت البعض الآخر خاضعة لقواعد النظام العام (القديم) .
= وهى تفرقة فى التشريع وفى تطبيق قواعد نظام عام على البعض دون الآخر وهو عوار لا يجوز التفرقة فى إخضاع وخضوع بعض المواطنين أو الأماكن فى نفس المناطق أو نفس العقارلنظام عام إشتملها جميعا بالقانون 136 لسنة 1981 بينما لا يخضع لهذا النظام العام البعض الآخر من المواطنين (أى أنه نظام عام بلونين)  .
= وهو تقرير من الدولة بإنتهاج فلسفة مغايرة للنهج الإقتصادى للعلاقة الإيجارية الثورية ولم يصبح تجميد الأجرة نظاما عاما وتغيرت بذلك حقوق الملاك بدون أى مساواة بينهم بالرغم أنهم جميعا كانوا ينتظمون مع طوابير الظلم فى إهدار حقوق الملكية للأماكن التى يمتلكونها وأصبحت العلاقة الإيجارية سداح مداح حتى فى العقار الواحد وبين الورثة للعقار الواحد ....
= وأصبح ورثة العقار الواحد وقد تباينت الشقق التى فرزوها فيما بينهم ، فمنهم من ظلت الشقة التى ورثها محتلة من مستأجر هو وأسرته بـ 12.50 جنيه شهريا ، بينما وارث آخر أسعده الله بموت مستأجر الشقة المفروزة له هو والمقيمين معه  فأصبحت أجرتها 1850 جنيه شهريا  ؛ .... فهل يظل الوارث الأول متربصا موت المستأجر لشقته هو والمقيمين معه أم يدبر فناءهم ؟؟

التفرقة بين الوحدات طبقا لقوانينها بالقانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 بتاريخ 30/1/1996:
= إقتحم المشرع بهذا القانون أسس المساواة بين ملاك الشقق التى إنتظمتها قوانين تحديد إيجارات واحدة عند فترات بنائها ؛ وحتى فى العقارات التى تم إقامتها فى نفس الفترة فى العقارات المجاورة ، بل حتى بين الشقق المتماثلة فى العقار الواحد والتى إمتلكها أبناء مورث واحد  ، حيث أخضع العلاقة الإيجارية فى الشقق التى قدر الله إستئصال جميع المقيمين بها دون القواعد التى إنتظمتها طبقا للقانون الخاضعة له كل منها عند بنائها وقرر تطبيق قواعد الإيجار بالقانون المدنى وحرية تحديد المدة وحرية تحديد القيمة الإيجارية دون أى حد أقصى ، بل دون تقرير أى زيادة فى أجرة الأماكن المتماثلة بالقوانين  ومما إنحدر بقيمة تلك العقارات لأقل من عشر ثمن الأرض وأشاع الكراهية والبغضاء بين طرفى العلاقة .
تجميد الإيجارات لمدة 40 عام عدوان على حقوق الملكية فى التعويض العادل  :
1) العقارات هى وحدات إقتصادية تتكون من قيمة الأرض وقيمة المبنى وقيمة موقع العقار وصقعه والظروف المكانية والبيئية المحيطة به .
2) قيمة الأرض والمبنى تتغير سنويا ويجب أن يقاس عائد العقار طبقا لقيمته المتغيرة سنويا، وأجرة العقار العادلة هى أجر المثل طبقا لقيمة العقار المماثل فى نفس المنطقة .
3) قيمة النقود تتحدد بالقيمة الشرائية الزمنية ، وهى القيمة التى تقابل سعر الذهب فى نفس وقت إنشائه عام 1968 حيث أن النقود كانت مقومة بالمقابل أو الرصيد الذهبى كغطاء لها أو بالقيمة الإنتاجية التى تقابلها ، وكلها قيم إختلت وتغيرت وأدت إلى إنهيار القيمة الشرائية للنقود الورقية إنهيارا متتاليا وجسيما ، وإرتفعت الأسعار والأجور ، وتم إصدار قرارات سنويا لرفع الأجور والمعاشات سنويا طبقا للتغير فى الأسعار والغلاء وظروف المعيشة.
4) والعقارات التى خضعت لقانون تحديد الإيجارات 46 لسنة 1962 إعتورها العوار الدستورى فى تقدير أجرتها حيث نزعت منها تقرير وتقدير المدة المعقودة عليها الأجرة وتم بذلك نزع عنصر جوهرى من عناصر تقدير الأجرة ومما لايستقيم معه تقدير الأجرة لعقود طويلة مجهلة وذلك طبقا لطبيعة عقد الإيجار شرعيا وطبقا للقواعد العامة .
5) والعقارات التى خضعت لقانون تحديد الأجرة 46 لسنة 1962 تقرر فى عناصر التقدير نسبة 3&#37; من قيمة المبانى مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة ، وقد تم تجميد هذه القيمة عند إتمام بناء العقار عام 1968 .
= وقد سبق أن أوضحنا لعدالة المحكمة فى الدفع بعدم دستورية المادة 1 من القانون 46 لسنة 1962 والمادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والمادة 25 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الغبن والعوار الدستورى وخاصة فى نسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى المقررة (والمحددة عام 1968 بمبلغ 30 جنيه شهريا تقريبا) مقابل إستهلاك رأس المال ومصروفات الإصلاحات والصيانة والإدارة وتثبيتها بقيمة مادية ثابتة لمواجهة قيم متغيرة بل ودائمة التغير والغلاء ، ولا تواجه تغيرها منذ عام 1968 حتى صدور القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الذى قرر فى المادة (9 - 2 ب) مساهمة الشاغلين بالنصف فى أعباء الترميم والصيانة الدورية والعامة وفى نصف الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا لأجر الحارس والذى أوضحنا أن القانون 53 لسنة 1984 يقرر الحد الأدنى للأجور بمبلغ 35 جنيه ، بينما الأجر الحقيقى للحارس 20 جنيه شهريا عام 1968 وظل مالك العقار يتحمله هو ومصاريف الإصلاحات والنظافة والصيانة ونور السلم والمدخل حتى عام 2008 .

= ولا شك أن نسبة 3% من قيمة المبانى التى قدرت عام 1968 بحوالى 30 جنيه شهريا ثابتة حتى الآن ، ثم ألزم القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الشاغلين بمبلغ 17.50 جنيه شهريا فقط فى أجر الحارس فى حين أن أجر البواب ظل يتصاعد حتى وصل 250-300 جنيه كحد أدنى حقيقى حاليا فى حين أن القانون 53 لسنة 1984 مازال يقرر الحد الأدنى القانونى للأجور بمبلغ 35 جنيه شهريا حتى تاريخ هذه الدعوى ؛ بخلاف الغلاء الرهيب فى أسعار الأسمنت والحديد وأجور العمالة ونظافة السلم ومصروفات الإنارة للسلم والمدخل ومصاريف الإدارة .
= وقضى فى القضية رقم 177 لسنة 22 قضائية " دستورية " جلسة 7/7/2002 بأنه:
" مواجهة أزمة الإسكان والحد من غلوائها اقتضى أن تكون التشريعات الاستثنائية الصادرة دفعاً لها مترامية فى زمن تطبيقها، إلا أنه يتعين النظر إليها دوماً بأنها تشريعات طابعها التأقيت مهما استطال أمدها، وأنها لا تمثل حلاً دائماً ونهائياً للمشكلات المترتبة على هذه الأزمة، بل يتعين دوماً مراجعتها من أجل تحقيق التكافؤ بين مصالح أطراف العلاقة الإيجارية فلا يميل ميزانها فى اتجاه مناقض لطبيعتها إلا بقدر الظروف التى أملت وجودها، إذ كان ذلك، وكانت جملة التطورات التى لحقت بالحياة المصرية سواء فى توجهاتها الاقتصادية أو حركة العمران فيها، أو العلاقات القانونية المتعلقة بتأجير أو تملك الوحدات المبنية، قد قادت إلى واقع يغاير فى جوانب متعددة منه، ذلك الواقع الذى أملى تلك التشريعات الاستثنائية فإنه كان من المحتم إعادة النظر فى هذه التشريعات على نحو يتوازن فيه النظر بين ما يقود إلى مزيد من التطور الإيجابى القادر على استشراف حلول نهائية لمشاكل هذا المجال، وبين ما يتعلق بتحقيق الاستقرار فيما لم يلحقه تغير كيفى فى الواقع الممتد منذ عقود سابقة، وهو نظر يقود إلى أن تكون الفلسفة الحاكمة للتغيير التشريعى عامدة إلى تجنب تغيير المسار طفرة واحدة، بما يؤدى إلى المساس بالسلام الاجتماعى بين أفراد المجتمع، وهو سلام لا يتحقق إلا بأن تكون جملة التشريعات المنظمة لشأن واحد قد راعت فى أحكامها التفصيلية تباين معدلات التغير فى مكونات هذا الشأن، فيصبح خطابها متناغماً فى انضباطه، فلا يعنت على بعض المخاطبين به، ولا يغلو فى حياده فينفلت من ضوابطه آخرون، إذ كان ذلك، وكان المشرع فى القانون الطعين قد انتهج سياسة متدرجة فى رد العلاقة الإيجارية إلى أصولها فى التقنين المدنى، فأصدر القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996، ناصاً على عدم سريان أحكام القانونين رقمى 49 لسنة 1977 و136 لسنة 1981 على الأماكن التى لم يسبق تأجيرها، وكذلك الأماكن التى انتهت عقود إيجارها قبل العمل به أو تنتهى بعده لأى سبب دون أن يكون لأحد حق البقاء فيها. على أن تطبق فى شأن تأجير هذه الأماكن أو استغلالها أو التصرف فيها أحكام القانون المدنى. أما الأماكن التى سبق تأجيرها طبقاً للقانونين رقمى 49 لسنة 1977 و136 لسنة 1981 فتظل خاضعة لأحكام هذين القانونين إلى أن تنتهى عقود إيجارها لأى سبب دون أن يكون لأحد حق البقاء فيها طبقاً للقانون ".

= وبهذا ؛ فإن الحقوق الدستورية لملاك العقارات القديمة كانت تستوجب على المشرع تقرير التوازن المعقول فلا تتمثل قوانين تشريعات الأماكن إجحافا تاما بحقوق مالك العقار بتجميد أجرة العقار لمدة 40 سنة (ولعقارات أخرى بتجميدها لمدة 60 عاما) حتى أصبحت القيمة الإيجارية "تراثا وهزلا" ولايصح تسميتها بالأجرة "القانونية" ولايصح بتداول هذا الهزل فى محراب العدالة فللعدالة قدسيتها ومسئوليتها ؛ فى الوقت الذى ترك المشرع مطلق الحرية لملاك العقارات التى ينتظمها القانون 4 لسنة 1996 حرة من أى قيد سواء فى تحديد القيمة الإيجارية أو المدة المعقودة عليها أو التصرف فيها حتى فضح القانون 4 لسنة 1996 الفارق الرهيب بين سعر السوق الحقيقى للإيجارات للوحدات المماثلة لنفس الوحدات التى مازالت محددة الأجرة بفارق رهيب من 5 جنيه - 10 جنيه شهريا إلى 1000 جنيه – 1500 جنيه شهريا للوحدة السكنية حتى فى العقار الواحد ؛ وهى بدعة هزلية لايوجد مثلها فى العالم ولايجوز للمحكمة الدستورية العليا أن تقبل مثل هذا الهزل التشريعى القائم والممتد والمستمر ، ويستحيل أن تقر هذا الإجحاف المحاكم الدستورية فى أى دولة من دول العالم حتى فى أعتى النظم إستبدادا وقهرا أن تكون شقة بأجرة قانونية 12.50 جنيه شهريا بينما الشقة الملتصقة بها أو تعلوها والمماثلة لها تماما فى نفس العقار وبنفس المواصفات والظروف وتم بنائهما فى يوم واحد فى حين تؤجر بأجرة قانونية 1500 جنيه – 1800 جنيه شهريا .
= ما هكذا تحكم الشعوب ويتم التلاعب فى مقدراتها وحقوق الملكية الخاصة فيها وإجبار ملاك العقارات القديمة بدعم مستأجرى العقار وإستنزاف أموال مالك العقار مدة 40 عام ، وما بهذا العبث فى العدالة ما يجوز أن تقبله المحاكم على إختلاف درجاتها وتسميه "عدالة إجتماعية" "وسلام إجتماعى" على خراب بيت صاحب العمارة ،  بل وتعقد مجالس الحكم فى محراب العدالة لتداول هذا الهزل التشريعى الذى تؤيده محاكم النقض ، ثم تحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بدستورية هذا التشريع ورفض الدعوى ومصادرة الكفالة وتغريم المدعى 200 جنيه أتعاب محاماة (موت وخراب ديار) .
= ولم ينص القانون 4 لسنة 1996 على أى زيادات فى أجرة الأماكن السكنية المجمدة بالقوانين 49 لسنة 1977 و 136 لسنة 1981 والتى تم تحديدها وتجميدها لمدة 40 سنة فى العقار موضوع الدعوى ، كما أغفل القانون على تقرير أن تقوم لجان تحديد الأجرة بإعادة تقدير الأجرة بما يماثل الأجر العادل أو أجر المثل أو ما يتفق مع نسبة الأجرة القانونية المتفقة مع القيمة الفعلية لثمن الأرض والمبانى كما يتراءى "لولى الأمر" الذى يتراءى له من فرط عدالته أن يفرض قانون الضرائب العقارية الذى يناقش فى مجلس الشعب لتقدير القيمة الحقيقية لكافة العقارات لفرض ضريبة بنسبة 15% سنويا لتحصيل مائة مليار جنيه سنويا ضريبة عقارية .
= وبذلك أصبحت تكاليف إدارة وصيانة العقار تجور على نسبة 3% المحددة من تكلفة المبانى مقاب إستهلاك رأس المبانى ولمقابلة مصروفات الصيانة العامة والدورية ومصروفات الإدارة ضمن الأجرة الثابتة المحددة منذ عام 1968 ، بل وتستهلك تلك المصروفات كامل الأجرة وتتعداها لتجور على أموال مالك العقار شهريا ، وهو ما لا يتفق مع العدالة وكافة الحقوق المدنية والإقتصادية التى تقررها إتفاقيات حقوق الإنسان .

1) الاتفاقية الدولية للحقوق المدنية والسياسية لسنة 1966 :
 وقعت مصر عليها بتاريخ 4/8/1967 وانضمت لهذه الاتفاقية بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 536 لسنة 1981 ، ونشـرت بالعـدد 15 من الجريدة الرسمية فى 15/4/1982 وعمل بها اعتبارا من 14/4/1982 . وأصدرت عند انضمامها الإعلان التالى " مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وعدم تعارضها معها "
 2) الاتفاقية الدولية للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية لسنة 1966 :
 وقعت مصر عليها بتاريخ 4/8/1967 وانضمت للاتفاقية بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 537 لسنة 1981 ونشرت بالعدد رقم 14 فى 8/4/1982 وعمل بها اعتبارا من 14/4/1982 .
= وبذلك ندفع بتعارض إمتداد العمل بتثبيت القيمة الإيجارية لمدة 40 عام منذ عام 1968 حتى الآن مع العدالة ، وماتؤدى له من تكبيد مالك العقار الإنفاق على العقار والإدارة والصيانة بإستنزاف كامل القيمة الإيجارية وإجبار مالك العقار على إستنزاف أمواله الخاصة لدعم مستأجر الشقة بما يتمثل فى الإنتهاك الصارخ لحقوقه ، فى ظل عدم وجود تمثيل قضائى أو جهة لها سلطة يلجأ إليها (الأمبودزمان) للإنتصاف من إنتهاك حقوقه المدنية والإقتصادية ولا سبيل للمواطن المصرى سوى إستنزاف كافة الوسائل القضائية المتاحة ومنها اللجوء لعدالة المحكمة الدستورية العليا لرفع الظلم عنه وإنصافه برفع العوار التشريعى ، فى حين تقرر مواثيق حقوق الإنسان الموقعة عليها الحكومة المصرية على أن تتطابق وتعدل الدساتير بما يتفق مع المبادئ العالمية لحقوق الإنسان ، وذلك قبل أن يضطر إلى اللجوء للشكوى إلى اللجنة الدولية المختصة بالنظر فى شكاوى الإنتصاف للأفراد .
= إلتزام الدولة بإعمال التقدير العادل لأجرة المسكن طبقا لأجرة المثل هو إلتزام دستورى ؛ فضلا عن إلتزامها الدستورى بقيامها بتفعيل دورها ومسئوليتها فى إسكان محدودى الدخل بأجر مخفض أو مجانا ، أو بدعم القيمة الإيجارية لمن يحتاج أو "لمن تشاء" سواء فى قصور أو فيلات فاخرة أو شقق فاخرة منهوبة وذلك على عاتق الخزانة العامة وليس على حساب جيب وأموال ملاك العقارات ، وهو جل دورها ومسئولياتها فى إستخدام أموال الضرائب وفى إنشاء الصناديق اللازمة لتقرير دعم الغذاء أو العلاج أو الإسكان أوالتكاليف العامة .
إنخفاض وذوبان قيمة رأس مال العقار نتيجة لإنخفاض ثماره:
= تجميد أجرة الشقة لصالح مستأجرها أدى إلى إنخفاض قيمتها إنخفاضا رهيبا ،  حيث أن الفرق بين أجرة المثل لشقة مماثلة 1500 جنيه مما يجعل ثمن الشقة المثيلة 400 ـ 500 ألف جنيه بينما الشقة المؤجرة ب 12.50 جنيه لاقيمة سوقية لها بل لا تجد من يشتريها لأنها مؤممة لصالح مستأجرها وموقوفة عليه .
= وهى تذويب لقيمة رأس المال ، بما يؤدى لمصادرة حق التصرف فى الملكية الخاصة لمالك الشقة وتتمثل فى شلل دائم لرأسماله لا يستطيع التصرف فيه  أو الإستفادة منه.
= ونظرا لتجميد أجرة الشقة  بمبلغ 12.50 جنيها شهريا منذ أغسطس 1968 حتى الآن ؛  فلقد عجز المدعى عن بيع الشقة بالقيمة الحقيقية لثمن الأرض والمبانى طبقا للأسعار الحقيقية ، بل أنه عجز تماما عن إيجاد أى مشترى للشقة  .... فمن المجنون الذى يشترى شقة بها مستأجر بأجرة مجمدة 12.50 جنيه شهريا مؤممة وموقوفة على مستأجرها إستنادا لقوانين فاسدة ؟؟؟ .

** وقد تناول الأستاذ الدكتور سليمان مرقص أستاذ القانون المدنى فى دراسته المنشورة فى مجلة المحاماة فى العدد الصادر فى السنة الثالثة والسبعون عدد ديسمبر 1994 الجزء الثالث الصفحة 305 حيث جاء فيها :
"أما مجافاة هذا التنظيم للعدالة ، فيتمثل فيما يلى:
1- أن تثبيت أجرة الأماكن القديمة على أساس أجرة إبريل سنة 1941 أو أجرة سنة 1952 أو 1958 (أو 1965) إذا بدا حين تشريعه لأول مرة عادلا بالنظر إلى الظروف التى صدر فيها ، ومنها إعتناق النظام الإشتراكى ، فقد تغير وضعه بتغير الظروف خلال هذه المدة الطويلة التى انقضت منذ ذلك الحين ، حيث زادت أسعار المعيشة وانخفضت القوة الشرائية للنقود الأمر الذى كان يستتبع طبقا للقوانين الإقتصادية رفع تلك الأجور إلى الحد الذى يتسق مع الظروف الجديدة ،
 وهو يبلغ أضعاف أجرة الأساس ، فأصبح منع المؤجرين من ذلك أشبه بنزع ملكية جزء من ريع أملاكهم دون تعويض أو مقابل ، فى حين أن المادة 34 من الدستور تنص على أن لا تنزع الملكية إلا للمنفعة العامة ومقابل تعويض وفقا للقانون .
2- ان الأمر لا يقتصر على نزع ملكية جزء من ريع هذه الأماكن ، وإنما يتعداه إلى نزع ملكية جزء من رأس المال بل إلى تذويب رأس المال المستثمر فى المبانى تدريجيا لما إمتد به الزمن وإرتفعت من حوله الأسعار العامة وانحطت القوة الشرائية للنقود ، لأن قيمة المبنى بيعا وشراء تتجمد تبعا لتجميد ريعه ، فيصبح المبنى المجمدة أجرته بعد إنقضاء ثلاثين أو أربعين سنة على تجميد ريعه لا يساوى عند البيع والشراء إلا ثلث أو ربع ثمن المبنى المستحدث المماثل له بالأسعار الجديدة ، بل قد لا يجد المالك من يشتريه منه بما يساوى قيمة الأرض القائم عليها حاليا فى حين أن جميع الأموال الأخرى المعاصرة لإنشائه ، والتى لم يفرض عليها القانون مثل هذا التجميد تحتفظ بقيمتها الحقيقية ويرتفع ثمنها إلى مستوى الأسعار العامة 0
"إذا وجدتا قطعتا أرض متماثلتان فى موقع واحد  وأقيمت على إحداهما عمارة من سبعة أو ثمانية طوابق تكلفت أضعاف قيمة الأرض ، وجمدت أجرة هذه الطبقات لمدة عشرين أو ثلاثين سنة ، وبقيت قطعة الأرض الأخرى عاطلة دون بناء خلال تلك المدة ، فإن صاحب الأرض التى أقيم عليها البناء إذا عرضه للبيع بعد تلك المدة لا يستطيع أن يجد لها مع ما أقيم عليها من بناء مشتريا بنصف قيمة الأرض التى بقيت دون بناء إلا إذا حصل على ترخيص بهدم ذلك البناء ، فأين تكون ذهبت المبالغ الطائلة التى أنفقها فى البناء ،"
 "ولايصح أن يقال أنه قد استوفى هذه المبالغ من الريع الذى قبضه طوال تلك المدة ، ولايصح أن يقال هذا لأن الريع الذى قبضه لايعدو فى الحقيقة كونه جزءا ضئيلا من الريع الذى كان يستحقه عن المال الذى أنفقه فى المبانى ، لو إستثمره أى إستثمار آخر ، وتكون النتيجة أن المال الذى أنفقه فى إقامة المبانى يكون قد ذهبت سدى ، وهو أمرليس من شأنه أن يشجع أصلا على الإستثمار فى إقامة المبانى فى ظل التشريعات التى تحدد الأجرة وتجمدها تجميدا لا نهاية له 0"

= وجاء فى حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 44 لسنة 17 قضائية "دستورية" جلسة 22 فبراير 1997 :
"وحيث إن من المقرر قانوناً - وعلى مااطرد عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن حق الملكية - وباعتباره منصرفاً محلاً إلى الحقوق العينية والشخصية جميعها، ........ -نافذ فى مواجهة الكافة ليختص صاحبها دون غيره بالأموال التى يملكها وتهيئة الانتفاع المفيد بها، لتعود إليه ثمارها وملحقاتها ومنتجاتها؛ وكان صون حرمتها مؤداه ألا تزول الملكية عن ذويها بانقطاعهم عن استعمالها• ولا أن يجردها المشرع من لوازمها، أو يفصل عنها بعض الأجزاء التى تكونها، ولاأن ينال من أصلها أو يعدل من طبيعتها، أو يقيد من مباشرة الحقوق التى تتفرع عنها فى غير ضرورة تقتضيها وظيفتها الاجتماعية، ولاأن يتذرع بتنظيمها إلى حد هدم الشىء محلها • ذلك أن إسقاط الملكية عن أصحابها - سواء بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر- عدوان عليها يناقض ماهو مقرر قانونا من أن الملكية لا تزول عن الأموال محلها، إلا إذا كسبها أغيار وفقاً للقانون • وحيث إن السلطة التقديرية التى يملكها المشرع فى موضوع تنظيم الحقوق، لازمها أن يفاضل بين بدائل متعددة مرجحاً من بينها مايراه أكفل لتحقيق المصالح المشروعة التى قصد إلى حمايتها • إلا أن الحدود التى يبلغها هذا التنظيم لايجوز بحال أن ينفلت مداها إلى مايعد أخذاً للملكية من أصحابها A taking of property•  سواء من خلال العدوان عليها بمايفقدها قيمتها، أو عن طريق اقتحامها ماديا • بل أن اقتلاع المزايا التى تنتجها، أو تهميشها مؤداه سيطرة آخرين فعلا عليها، Physical appropriation، أو تعطيل بعض جوانبها • 
وحيث إن المشرع ، وإن قرر فى مجال تنظيم العلائق الإيجارية، من النصوص القانونية ماارتآه كافلا للتوازن بين أطرافها، إلا أن هذا التوازن لايجوز أن يكون صوريا أومنتحلا• وكلما كان هذا التنظيم متحيفا، بأن مال بالميزان في اتجاه أحد أطرافها تعظيما للحقوق التى يدعيها أو يطلبها، كان ذلك انحرافا عن إطارها الحق، أو نكولا عن ضوابط ممارستها، فلايستقيم بنيانها • ويقع ذلك بوجه خاص إذا كان تنظيم المشرع للحق فى استعمال الشئ - وهو أحد عناصر حق الملكية - مدخلا لإفقار مالكه، وإثراء لغيره على حسابه • وحيث إنه فضلا عما تقدم، لايجوز أن يحصل المستأجر من خلال الإجارة، علي حقوق لايسوغها مركزه القانونى فى مواجهة المؤجر، وإلاحض تقريرها على الانتهاز، وكان قرين الاستغلال، إذ ليس من المتصور أن يكون مغبون الأمس - وهو المستأجر - غابنا، ولا أن يكون تدخل المشرع شططا قلبا لموازين الحق والعدل، فلاتتوافق - فى إطار العلائق الإيجارية - مصالح طرفيها اقتصاديا، بل يختل التضامن بينهما اجتماعيا، ليكون صراعهما بديلا عن التعاون بينهما • 
ولأنها -فوق هذا- لا تقع على ملكية الشىء المؤجر، بل تنصب على منفعة يدرها، مقصودة فى ذاتها، ومعلومة من خلال تعيينها، ولمدة طابعها التأقيت مهما استطال أمدها.

القضية رقم 28 لسنة 6  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"
جلسة 6 يونيو سنة 1998 :
"إلا أن كل تغيير يتصل بالملكية الخاصة بما يفقدها محتواها ، ينبغى أن يقابل بتعويض عادل عنها ؛ ذلك أن الملكية لايجوز نزعها قسرا بغير تعويض ، كذلك فإن كل تنظيم للملكية لايجوز أن يصل مداه إلى مايعتبر عقلا افتئاتا عليها من خلال تقويض عناصرها ، وزوال المزايا التى تنتجها عملا • 2 - أن كل قيد على استعمال الملكية ، إنما ينال من حق يقابل هذا القيد ، وبقدره • كذلك فإن كل قيد عليها ينبغى أن يوازن بالأغراض التى يتوخاها ، وأن يتمحض وسيلة ملائمة لتحقيقها، فلايكون منفلتا عن الحدود المنطقية التى ينبغى أن يتخذها مضمونا وإطارا • "
"وإنما الشأن فى هذا التعويض إلى مافاتهم من مغانم ، ومالحقهم من خسران من جراء أخذها عنوة منهم ، تقديرا بأن هذه وتلك ، تمثل مضار دائمة لاموقوتة ، ثابتة لاعرضية، ناجمة جميعها عن تجريد ملكيتهم من مقوماتها • ويندرج تحتها من ثمارها وملحقاتها ومنتجاتها ، فلايجبها إلا تعويض يكون جابرا لها ، ولاينحل بالتالى تفريطا أو تقتيرا •" 
= المشرع إنتظم عقود الإيجارات القديمة بدعوى أزمة الإسكان التى تسبب فيها ، ومرفق فى الدعوى تقرير الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة والإحصاء عن عام 2006 يقرر بأن مجموع المبانى المغلقة على مستوى الجمهورية 2.133019 وحدة (مليونين ومائة وثلاثة وثلاثون ألف وتسعة عشر وحدة) وأن مجموع الوحدات الخالية 5.766065 وحدة (خمسة ملايين وسبعمائة وستة وستون ألف وخمسة وستون وحدة).
= وبذلك يبلغ عدد الوحدات المغلقة والخالية على مستوى الجمهورية 7.899084 وحدة (سبعة ملايين وثمانمائة وتسعة وتسعون ألف وأربعة وثمانون وحدة) ، بما يؤكد أنه لايوجد أزمة إسكان بل يوجد أزمة تشريع (مرفق حصر المساكن عام 2006 مستند4).
= وبينما يتباكى المشرع على العدالة الإجتماعية يقوم بإلزام المستأجرين بسداد 8 جنيه شهريا مقابل رفع كيس الزبالة ، كما قام برفع قيمة فواتير المياه والصرف الصحى وفواتير الكهرباء وفواتير التليفونات وفواتير الغاز وترك أسعار الغذاء حرة حتى وصل كيلو الأرز أربعة جنيهات وسعر لتر الجاز جنيه ، وكيلو الدقيق أربعة جنيهات ، ولتر الزيت ثلاثة عشر جنيها وكيلو اللحمة أربعين جنيه والبيضة 75 قرشا والفرخة 25 جنيه.
ولذلك ندفع بعدم دستورية القانون 4 لسنة 1996 فيما لم ينص عليه من: " قيام لجان تحديد الإيجارات بإعادة تقدير أجرة الأماكن القديمة الخاضعة للقانون 136 لسنة 1981 طبقا لأجرة المثل للأماكن الخاضعة للقانون 4 لسنة 1996" بما يخالف ماتقرره المواد 2 و 4 و 7 و 25 و 34 و 35     و 40 من الدستور .

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله سأوافيكم بتفاصيل الدفع الخامس بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية من شرع الله والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## ط§ظ„ط¯ظƒطھظˆط± ط®ط§ظ„ط¯

ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظˆط© ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظˆط¨ط© ط¨ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±:

ط¥ط³طھظƒظ…ط§ظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظپظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ط¹ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط±ظ‚ظ… 105 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 30 ظ‚ط¶ط§ط¦ظٹط© "ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط©" ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ… ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ظ…ظˆط§ط¯ ط¨ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط©:
ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹: ط¹ط¯ظ… ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط±ظ‚ظ… 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996 ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµ ط¨طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط± ظپظٹظ…ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹظ†طµ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ظ„ط¬ط§ظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط¨ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ„ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1994:

طµط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996 ط¨طھط§ط±ظٹط® 30 ظٹظ†ط§ظٹط± 1996:
= ط¨طµط¯ظˆط± ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط£ط·ظ„ظ‚ ط­ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ظٹطھط¶ط­ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹ ظ‚ط¯ ظ†ظ‡ط¬ط§ ظپظ„ط³ظپط© ط¥ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© ط¹ط§ط¯ظ„ط© ط¨ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط، ظ‚ظٹظˆط¯ طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ظ…ظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ظˆطھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ†  ظˆط¨ط¥ط·ظ„ط§ظ‚ ط¢ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط·ظ„ط¨ ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ…ظ†ط° ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظˆظ„ظƒظ†ظ‡ ظ‚طµط±ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط®ظ„طھ ظ…ظ† ط³ظƒط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆطھ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ظ…ظ† ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھطھظ…ط§ط«ظ„ ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ†ط¯ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ط§طھظ‡ط§ ظˆطھط®ظپظٹط¶ط§طھظ‡ط§ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ‚ظٹط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„طھظˆط§ط±ظٹط® ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط› ظˆظ†طھط¬طھ طھظ†ط§ظ‚ط¶ط§طھ ط®ط·ظٹط±ط© طھظ…ط³ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظˆط§ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط¬ط±ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط±ظٹظ† ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§ ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظ… طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ ظ„ط£ط¬ط±طھظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ظˆظ„ط¬ط§ظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ…ط§ ط¹ط§ظ…ط§ ط¢ظ…ط±ط§ ظ„طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط¬ط±ط© ط› ظˆظ‚ط§ظ… ط¨ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… ط¹ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¶ظ‡ط§ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط¨ظ‚ظٹطھ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط± ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… (ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…) .
= ظˆظ‡ظ‰ طھظپط±ظ‚ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ ظˆظپظ‰ طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط¹ط§ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظˆط§ط± ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط§ظ„طھظپط±ظ‚ط© ظپظ‰ ط¥ط®ط¶ط§ط¹ ظˆط®ط¶ظˆط¹ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط·ظ†ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط£ظˆ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط¹ط§ظ… ط¥ط´طھظ…ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹط®ط¶ط¹ ظ„ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط·ظ†ظٹظ† (ط£ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط¹ط§ظ… ط¨ظ„ظˆظ†ظٹظ†)  .
= ظˆظ‡ظˆ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¨ط¥ظ†طھظ‡ط§ط¬ ظپظ„ط³ظپط© ظ…ط؛ط§ظٹط±ط© ظ„ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط¬ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط«ظˆط±ظٹط© ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹطµط¨ط­ طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظ†ط¸ط§ظ…ط§ ط¹ط§ظ…ط§ ظˆطھط؛ظٹط±طھ ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒ ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ظ‰ ظ…ط³ط§ظˆط§ط© ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ط؛ظ… ط£ظ†ظ‡ظ… ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ط§ ظƒط§ظ†ظˆط§ ظٹظ†طھط¸ظ…ظˆظ† ظ…ط¹ ط·ظˆط§ط¨ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¸ظ„ظ… ظپظ‰ ط¥ظ‡ط¯ط§ط± ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹظ…طھظ„ظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ ظˆط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط³ط¯ط§ط­ ظ…ط¯ط§ط­ ط­طھظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط±ط«ط© ظ„ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ....
= ظˆط£طµط¨ط­ ظˆط±ط«ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظˆظ‚ط¯ طھط¨ط§ظٹظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظپط±ط²ظˆظ‡ط§ ظپظٹظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ… طŒ ظپظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط¸ظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظˆط±ط«ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط­طھظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط± ظ‡ظˆ ظˆط£ط³ط±طھظ‡ ط¨ظ€ 12.50 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ طŒ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ظˆط§ط±ط« ط¢ط®ط± ط£ط³ط¹ط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ظ…ظˆطھ ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظپط±ظˆط²ط© ظ„ظ‡ ظ‡ظˆ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ظٹظ…ظٹظ† ظ…ط¹ظ‡  ظپط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط£ط¬ط±طھظ‡ط§ 1850 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§  ط› .... ظپظ‡ظ„ ظٹط¸ظ„ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط« ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ظ…طھط±ط¨طµط§ ظ…ظˆطھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط± ظ„ط´ظ‚طھظ‡ ظ‡ظˆ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ظٹظ…ظٹظ† ظ…ط¹ظ‡ ط£ظ… ظٹط¯ط¨ط± ظپظ†ط§ط،ظ‡ظ… طںطں

ط§ظ„طھظپط±ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط§طھ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط±ظ‚ظ… 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996 ط¨طھط§ط±ظٹط® 30/1/1996:
= ط¥ظ‚طھط­ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط£ط³ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظˆط§ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط¥ظ†طھط¸ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ط­ط¯ط© ط¹ظ†ط¯ ظپطھط±ط§طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط› ظˆط­طھظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظ… ط¥ظ‚ط§ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظپطھط±ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظˆط±ط© طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط­طھظ‰ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ…ط§ط«ظ„ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط¥ظ…طھظ„ظƒظ‡ط§ ط£ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ظ…ظˆط±ط« ظˆط§ط­ط¯  طŒ ط­ظٹط« ط£ط®ط¶ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ‚ط¯ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ط³طھط¦طµط§ظ„ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ظٹظ…ظٹظ† ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط¥ظ†طھط¸ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ظ‡ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ‚ط±ط± طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ظˆط­ط±ظٹط© طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ظˆط­ط±ظٹط© طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ظ‰ ط­ط¯ ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط¯ظˆظ† طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط£ظ‰ ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ظپظ‰ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ…ط§ط«ظ„ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ†  ظˆظ…ظ…ط§ ط¥ظ†ط­ط¯ط± ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ط£ظ‚ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط¹ط´ط± ط«ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط£ط´ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط؛ط¶ط§ط، ط¨ظٹظ† ط·ط±ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© .
طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© 40 ط¹ط§ظ… ط¹ط¯ظˆط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¯ظ„  :
1) ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ظ‡ظ‰ ظˆط­ط¯ط§طھ ط¥ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© طھطھظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ†ظ‰ ظˆظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظˆطµظ‚ط¹ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظٹط·ط© ط¨ظ‡ .
2) ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ†ظ‰ طھطھط؛ظٹط± ط³ظ†ظˆظٹط§ ظˆظٹط¬ط¨ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط§ط³ ط¹ط§ط¦ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط؛ظٹط±ط© ط³ظ†ظˆظٹط§طŒ ظˆط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¯ظ„ط© ظ‡ظ‰ ط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ظ„ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ط«ظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط© .
3) ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظˆط¯ طھطھط­ط¯ط¯ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ†ظٹط© طŒ ظˆظ‡ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ظˆظ‚طھ ط¥ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظ‡ ط¹ط§ظ… 1968 ط­ظٹط« ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظˆط¯ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ…ظ‚ظˆظ…ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±طµظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ظ‰ ظƒط؛ط·ط§ط، ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†طھط§ط¬ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظƒظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ظٹظ… ط¥ط®طھظ„طھ ظˆطھط؛ظٹط±طھ ظˆط£ط¯طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط±ظ‚ظٹط© ط¥ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ط±ط§ ظ…طھطھط§ظ„ظٹط§ ظˆط¬ط³ظٹظ…ط§ طŒ ظˆط¥ط±طھظپط¹طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظˆط± طŒ ظˆطھظ… ط¥طµط¯ط§ط± ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ط§طھ ط³ظ†ظˆظٹط§ ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظˆط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط´ط§طھ ط³ظ†ظˆظٹط§ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„طھط؛ظٹط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ظ„ط§ط، ظˆط¸ط±ظˆظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظٹط´ط©.
4) ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط®ط¶ط¹طھ ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ط§طھ 46 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1962 ط¥ط¹طھظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظ‰ ظپظ‰ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط£ط¬ط±طھظ‡ط§ ط­ظٹط« ظ†ط²ط¹طھ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظˆطھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ط© ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظˆطھظ… ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ†ط²ط¹ ط¹ظ†طµط± ط¬ظˆظ‡ط±ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط¹ظ†ط§طµط± طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظˆظ…ظ…ط§ ظ„ط§ظٹط³طھظ‚ظٹظ… ظ…ط¹ظ‡ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© ظ…ط¬ظ‡ظ„ط© ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط± ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط§ ظˆط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© .
5) ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط®ط¶ط¹طھ ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© 46 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1962 طھظ‚ط±ط± ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ†ط§طµط± ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظ†ط³ط¨ط© 3% ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط¥ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ…طµط±ظˆظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ طھظ… طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط¥طھظ…ط§ظ… ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط¹ط§ظ… 1968 .
= ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط³ط¨ظ‚ ط£ظ† ط£ظˆط¶ط­ظ†ط§ ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط¹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ… ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 1 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 46 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1962 ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 9 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 49 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1977 ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 25 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ط§ظ„ط؛ط¨ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظ‰ ظˆط®ط§طµط© ظپظ‰ ظ†ط³ط¨ط© 3% ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط±ط±ط© (ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ط© ط¹ط§ظ… 1968 ط¨ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ 30 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط¨ط§) ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط¥ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ…طµط±ظˆظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ظˆطھط«ط¨ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹط© ط«ط§ط¨طھط© ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط© ظ‚ظٹظ… ظ…طھط؛ظٹط±ط© ط¨ظ„ ظˆط¯ط§ط¦ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھط؛ظٹط± ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ظ„ط§ط، طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ طھظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ طھط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ†ط° ط¹ط§ظ… 1968 ط­طھظ‰ طµط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظ‚ط±ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© (9 - 2 ط¨) ظ…ط³ط§ظ‡ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط؛ظ„ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†طµظپ ظپظ‰ ط£ط¹ط¨ط§ط، ط§ظ„طھط±ظ…ظٹظ… ظˆط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆظپظ‰ ظ†طµظپ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط±ط± ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ط§ ظ„ط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط±ط³ ظˆط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط£ظˆط¶ط­ظ†ط§ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 53 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1984 ظٹظ‚ط±ط± ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط£ط¬ظˆط± ط¨ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ 35 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ طŒ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط­ط§ط±ط³ 20 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ط¹ط§ظ… 1968 ظˆط¸ظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ظ‡ ظ‡ظˆ ظˆظ…طµط§ط±ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظپط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ظˆظ†ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ط­طھظ‰ ط¹ط§ظ… 2008 .

= ظˆظ„ط§ ط´ظƒ ط£ظ† ظ†ط³ط¨ط© 3% ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ‚ط¯ط±طھ ط¹ط§ظ… 1968 ط¨ط­ظˆط§ظ„ظ‰ 30 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ط«ط§ط¨طھط© ط­طھظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† طŒ ط«ظ… ط£ظ„ط²ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط؛ظ„ظٹظ† ط¨ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ 17.50 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ظپظ‚ط· ظپظ‰ ط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط±ط³ ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† ط£ظ† ط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆط§ط¨ ط¸ظ„ ظٹطھطµط§ط¹ط¯ ط­طھظ‰ ظˆطµظ„ 250-300 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظƒط­ط¯ ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ظٹط§ ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 53 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1984 ظ…ط§ط²ط§ظ„ ظٹظ‚ط±ط± ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط£ط¬ظˆط± ط¨ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ 35 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ط­طھظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط› ط¨ط®ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط؛ظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط±ظ‡ظٹط¨ ظپظ‰ ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ظ†طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ظˆط£ط¬ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ط© ظˆظ†ط¸ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظ… ظˆظ…طµط±ظˆظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ظ„ظ„ط³ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ظˆظ…طµط§ط±ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© .
= ظˆظ‚ط¶ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ظٹط© ط±ظ‚ظ… 177 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 22 ظ‚ط¶ط§ط¦ظٹط© " ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© " ط¬ظ„ط³ط© 7/7/2002 ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡:
" ظ…ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط© ط£ط²ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط؛ظ„ظˆط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ‚طھط¶ظ‰ ط£ظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„طµط§ط¯ط±ط© ط¯ظپط¹ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…طھط±ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط²ظ…ظ† طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ظ‡ط§طŒ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹطھط¹ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ…ط§ظ‹ ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط·ط§ط¨ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھط£ظ‚ظٹطھ ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط§ظ„ ط£ظ…ط¯ظ‡ط§طŒ ظˆط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط§ طھظ…ط«ظ„ ط­ظ„ط§ظ‹ ط¯ط§ط¦ظ…ط§ظ‹ ظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ط¦ظٹط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط±طھط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط²ظ…ط©طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظٹطھط¹ظٹظ† ط¯ظˆظ…ط§ظ‹ ظ…ط±ط§ط¬ط¹طھظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظ„ طھط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظپط¤ ط¨ظٹظ† ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ ط£ط·ط±ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظپظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظٹظ„ ظ…ظٹط²ط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§طھط¬ط§ظ‡ ظ…ظ†ط§ظ‚ط¶ ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹طھظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ظ‚ط¯ط± ط§ظ„ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط£ظ…ظ„طھ ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ظ‡ط§طŒ ط¥ط° ظƒط§ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¬ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھط·ظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ„ط­ظ‚طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹط© ط³ظˆط§ط، ظپظ‰ طھظˆط¬ظ‡ط§طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ† ظپظٹظ‡ط§طŒ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ظ„ظ‚ط© ط¨طھط£ط¬ظٹط± ط£ظˆ طھظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ظ‚ط¯ ظ‚ط§ط¯طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ظٹط؛ط§ظٹط± ظپظ‰ ط¬ظˆط§ظ†ط¨ ظ…طھط¹ط¯ط¯ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡طŒ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط£ظ…ظ„ظ‰ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­طھظ… ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط­ظˆ ظٹطھظˆط§ط²ظ† ظپظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط¨ظٹظ† ظ…ط§ ظٹظ‚ظˆط¯ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط·ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط¨ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط´ط±ط§ظپ ط­ظ„ظˆظ„ ظ†ظ‡ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ظƒظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„طŒ ظˆط¨ظٹظ† ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨طھط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‚ط±ط§ط± ظپظٹظ…ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹظ„ط­ظ‚ظ‡ طھط؛ظٹط± ظƒظٹظپظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط¯ ظ…ظ†ط° ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط©طŒ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ†ط¸ط± ظٹظ‚ظˆط¯ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظپظ„ط³ظپط© ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظƒظ…ط© ظ„ظ„طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ظ‰ ط¹ط§ظ…ط¯ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طھط¬ظ†ط¨ طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط± ط·ظپط±ط© ظˆط§ط­ط¯ط©طŒ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹط¤ط¯ظ‰ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظ‰ ط¨ظٹظ† ط£ظپط±ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬طھظ…ط¹طŒ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ط§ ظٹطھط­ظ‚ظ‚ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط£ظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ط¬ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ظ„ط´ط£ظ† ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظ‚ط¯ ط±ط§ط¹طھ ظپظ‰ ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطµظٹظ„ظٹط© طھط¨ط§ظٹظ† ظ…ط¹ط¯ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط؛ظٹط± ظپظ‰ ظ…ظƒظˆظ†ط§طھ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط£ظ†طŒ ظپظٹطµط¨ط­ ط®ط·ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظ…طھظ†ط§ط؛ظ…ط§ظ‹ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ†ط¶ط¨ط§ط·ظ‡طŒ ظپظ„ط§ ظٹط¹ظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ط·ط¨ظٹظ† ط¨ظ‡طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظ„ظˆ ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹط§ط¯ظ‡ ظپظٹظ†ظپظ„طھ ظ…ظ† ط¶ظˆط§ط¨ط·ظ‡ ط¢ط®ط±ظˆظ†طŒ ط¥ط° ظƒط§ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒطŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط·ط¹ظٹظ† ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ†طھظ‡ط¬ ط³ظٹط§ط³ط© ظ…طھط¯ط±ط¬ط© ظپظ‰ ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£طµظˆظ„ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظ‰طŒ ظپط£طµط¯ط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط±ظ‚ظ… 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996طŒ ظ†ط§طµط§ظ‹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¯ظ… ط³ط±ظٹط§ظ† ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹظ† ط±ظ‚ظ…ظ‰ 49 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1977 ظˆ136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ„ظ… ظٹط³ط¨ظ‚ طھط£ط¬ظٹط±ظ‡ط§طŒ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط§ظ†طھظ‡طھ ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ط£ظˆ طھظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط£ظ‰ ط³ط¨ط¨ ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ط£ط­ط¯ ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط§ط، ظپظٹظ‡ط§. ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† طھط·ط¨ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط´ط£ظ† طھط£ط¬ظٹط± ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ط³طھط؛ظ„ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھطµط±ظپ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظ‰. ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط³ط¨ظ‚ طھط£ط¬ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹظ† ط±ظ‚ظ…ظ‰ 49 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1977 ظˆ136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ظپطھط¸ظ„ ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ظ‡ط°ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† طھظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط£ظ‰ ط³ط¨ط¨ ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ط£ط­ط¯ ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط§ط، ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ".

= ظˆط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط› ظپط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھط³طھظˆط¬ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„طھظˆط§ط²ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظپظ„ط§ طھطھظ…ط«ظ„ ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط¥ط¬ط­ط§ظپط§ طھط§ظ…ط§ ط¨ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط¨طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© 40 ط³ظ†ط© (ظˆظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط¨طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© 60 ط¹ط§ظ…ط§) ط­طھظ‰ ط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© "طھط±ط§ط«ط§ ظˆظ‡ط²ظ„ط§" ظˆظ„ط§ظٹطµط­ طھط³ظ…ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© "ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط©" ظˆظ„ط§ظٹطµط­ ط¨طھط¯ط§ظˆظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط­ط±ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ظپظ„ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ظ‚ط¯ط³ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ط› ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ طھط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ظ…ط·ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹظ†طھط¸ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996 ط­ط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ظ‰ ظ‚ظٹط¯ ط³ظˆط§ط، ظپظ‰ طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ط© ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھطµط±ظپ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط­طھظ‰ ظپط¶ط­ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996 ط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‡ظٹط¨ ط¨ظٹظ† ط³ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ط«ظ„ط© ظ„ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ…ط§ط²ط§ظ„طھ ظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط¨ظپط§ط±ظ‚ ط±ظ‡ظٹط¨ ظ…ظ† 5 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ - 10 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ 1000 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ â€“ 1500 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ظ„ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ط­طھظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ط› ظˆظ‡ظ‰ ط¨ط¯ط¹ط© ظ‡ط²ظ„ظٹط© ظ„ط§ظٹظˆط¬ط¯ ظ…ط«ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ظˆظ„ط§ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ„ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ط£ظ† طھظ‚ط¨ظ„ ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ…ط± طŒ ظˆظٹط³طھط­ظٹظ„ ط£ظ† طھظ‚ط± ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط­ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط£ظ‰ ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط¯ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط­طھظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط£ط¹طھظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ظ… ط¥ط³طھط¨ط¯ط§ط¯ط§ ظˆظ‚ظ‡ط±ط§ ط£ظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ط´ظ‚ط© ط¨ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© 12.50 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„طھطµظ‚ط© ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ طھط¹ظ„ظˆظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ط«ظ„ط© ظ„ظ‡ط§ طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظˆط¨ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§طµظپط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ظˆطھظ… ط¨ظ†ط§ط¦ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظپظ‰ ظٹظˆظ… ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† طھط¤ط¬ط± ط¨ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© 1500 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ â€“ 1800 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ .
= ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظƒط°ط§ طھط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ظˆط¨ ظˆظٹطھظ… ط§ظ„طھظ„ط§ط¹ط¨ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظ‚ط¯ط±ط§طھظ‡ط§ ظˆط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆط¥ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ… ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظˆط¥ط³طھظ†ط²ط§ظپ ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظ…ط¯ط© 40 ط¹ط§ظ… طŒ ظˆظ…ط§ ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط« ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ظ…ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط£ظ† طھظ‚ط¨ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط®طھظ„ط§ظپ ط¯ط±ط¬ط§طھظ‡ط§ ظˆطھط³ظ…ظٹظ‡ "ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ط¥ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹط©" "ظˆط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¥ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظ‰" ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط®ط±ط§ط¨ ط¨ظٹطھ طµط§ط­ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ط§ط±ط© طŒ  ط¨ظ„ ظˆطھط¹ظ‚ط¯ ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ظپظ‰ ظ…ط­ط±ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ظ„طھط¯ط§ظˆظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ طھط¤ظٹط¯ظ‡ ظ…ط­ط§ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ط¶ طŒ ط«ظ… طھط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ط¨ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ ظˆط±ظپط¶ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ظˆظ…طµط§ط¯ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظپط§ظ„ط© ظˆطھط؛ط±ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط¹ظ‰ 200 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط£طھط¹ط§ط¨ ظ…ط­ط§ظ…ط§ط© (ظ…ظˆطھ ظˆط®ط±ط§ط¨ ط¯ظٹط§ط±) .
= ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹظ†طµ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996 ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ‰ ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ…ط¯ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† 49 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1977 ظˆ 136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظ… طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ظ‡ط§ ظˆطھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© 40 ط³ظ†ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ طŒ ظƒظ…ط§ ط£ط؛ظپظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط£ظ† طھظ‚ظˆظ… ظ„ط¬ط§ظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط¨ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹظ…ط§ط«ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¯ظ„ ط£ظˆ ط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ظ„ ط£ظˆ ظ…ط§ ظٹطھظپظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھظپظ‚ط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ظٹط© ظ„ط«ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹطھط±ط§ط،ظ‰ "ظ„ظˆظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±" ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظٹطھط±ط§ط،ظ‰ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظپط±ط· ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„طھظ‡ ط£ظ† ظٹظپط±ط¶ ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¶ط±ط§ط¦ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظٹظ†ط§ظ‚ط´ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¬ظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط¨ ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹط© ظ„ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ظپط±ط¶ ط¶ط±ظٹط¨ط© ط¨ظ†ط³ط¨ط© 15% ط³ظ†ظˆظٹط§ ظ„طھط­طµظٹظ„ ظ…ط§ط¦ط© ظ…ظ„ظٹط§ط± ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط³ظ†ظˆظٹط§ ط¶ط±ظٹط¨ط© ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ظٹط© .
= ظˆط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£طµط¨ط­طھ طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± طھط¬ظˆط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط³ط¨ط© 3% ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† طھظƒظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ ط¥ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظˆظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ط© ظ…طµط±ظˆظپط§طھ ط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط±ظٹط© ظˆظ…طµط±ظˆظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط¶ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ط© ظ…ظ†ط° ط¹ط§ظ… 1968 طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظˆطھط³طھظ‡ظ„ظƒ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظˆظپط§طھ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظˆطھطھط¹ط¯ط§ظ‡ط§ ظ„طھط¬ظˆط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ طŒ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹطھظپظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ظˆظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظ‚ط±ط±ظ‡ط§ ط¥طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط§طھ ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† .

1) ط§ظ„ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1966 :
 ظˆظ‚ط¹طھ ظ…طµط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨طھط§ط±ظٹط® 4/8/1967 ظˆط§ظ†ط¶ظ…طھ ظ„ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹ ط±ظ‚ظ… 536 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 طŒ ظˆظ†ط´ظ€ط±طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ظ€ط¯ط¯ 15 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…ظٹط© ظپظ‰ 15/4/1982 ظˆط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط±ط§ ظ…ظ† 14/4/1982 . ظˆط£طµط¯ط±طھ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ†ط¶ظ…ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¹ظ„ط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظ‰ " ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط° ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط± ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹط© ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… طھط¹ط§ط±ط¶ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط§ "
 2) ط§ظ„ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ط§ظپظٹط© ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1966 :
 ظˆظ‚ط¹طھ ظ…طµط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨طھط§ط±ظٹط® 4/8/1967 ظˆط§ظ†ط¶ظ…طھ ظ„ظ„ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹ ط±ظ‚ظ… 537 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ظˆظ†ط´ط±طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط±ظ‚ظ… 14 ظپظ‰ 8/4/1982 ظˆط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط±ط§ ظ…ظ† 14/4/1982 .
= ظˆط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ†ط¯ظپط¹ ط¨طھط¹ط§ط±ط¶ ط¥ظ…طھط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨طھط«ط¨ظٹطھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© 40 ط¹ط§ظ… ظ…ظ†ط° ط¹ط§ظ… 1968 ط­طھظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© طŒ ظˆظ…ط§طھط¤ط¯ظ‰ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ظ† طھظƒط¨ظٹط¯ ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ظپط§ظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¨ط¥ط³طھظ†ط²ط§ظپ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆط¥ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط³طھظ†ط²ط§ظپ ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ظ„ط¯ط¹ظ… ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹطھظ…ط«ظ„ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†طھظ‡ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„طµط§ط±ط® ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ظ‡ طŒ ظپظ‰ ط¸ظ„ ط¹ط¯ظ… ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ طھظ…ط«ظٹظ„ ظ‚ط¶ط§ط¦ظ‰ ط£ظˆ ط¬ظ‡ط© ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط³ظ„ط·ط© ظٹظ„ط¬ط£ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ (ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط¨ظˆط¯ط²ظ…ط§ظ†) ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†طھطµط§ظپ ظ…ظ† ط¥ظ†طھظ‡ط§ظƒ ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© ظˆظ„ط§ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط·ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظ‰ ط³ظˆظ‰ ط¥ط³طھظ†ط²ط§ظپ ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط­ط© ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ط¬ظˆط، ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظˆط¥ظ†طµط§ظپظ‡ ط¨ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط§ط± ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ظ‰ طŒ ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† طھظ‚ط±ط± ظ…ظˆط§ط«ظٹظ‚ ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ط© ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† طھطھط·ط§ط¨ظ‚ ظˆطھط¹ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ط³ط§طھظٹط± ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹطھظپظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† طŒ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† ظٹط¶ط·ط± ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ط¬ظˆط، ظ„ظ„ط´ظƒظˆظ‰ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھطµط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ظپظ‰ ط´ظƒط§ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†طھطµط§ظپ ظ„ظ„ط£ظپط±ط§ط¯ .
= ط¥ظ„طھط²ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط© ط¨ط¥ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¯ظ„ ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظƒظ† ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ‡ظˆ ط¥ظ„طھط²ط§ظ… ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظ‰ ط› ظپط¶ظ„ط§ ط¹ظ† ط¥ظ„طھط²ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظ‰ ط¨ظ‚ظٹط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط¨طھظپط¹ظٹظ„ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط®ظ„ ط¨ط£ط¬ط± ظ…ط®ظپط¶ ط£ظˆ ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ط§ طŒ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ظ† ظٹط­طھط§ط¬ ط£ظˆ "ظ„ظ…ظ† طھط´ط§ط،" ط³ظˆط§ط، ظپظ‰ ظ‚طµظˆط± ط£ظˆ ظپظٹظ„ط§طھ ظپط§ط®ط±ط© ط£ظˆ ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ظپط§ط®ط±ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظˆط¨ط© ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط§طھظ‚ ط§ظ„ط®ط²ط§ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط¬ظٹط¨ ظˆط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ طŒ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¬ظ„ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ظٹط§طھظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط¥ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¶ط±ط§ط¦ط¨ ظˆظپظ‰ ط¥ظ†ط´ط§ط، ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¯ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ظ„طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط¯ط¹ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ط°ط§ط، ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ط¬ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط£ظˆط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© .
ط¥ظ†ط®ظپط§ط¶ ظˆط°ظˆط¨ط§ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط±ط£ط³ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظ„ط¥ظ†ط®ظپط§ط¶ ط«ظ…ط§ط±ظ‡:
= طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ظ„طµط§ظ„ط­ ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط±ظ‡ط§ ط£ط¯ظ‰ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ظ†ط®ظپط§ط¶ ظ‚ظٹظ…طھظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ†ط®ظپط§ط¶ط§ ط±ظ‡ظٹط¨ط§ طŒ  ط­ظٹط« ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ ط¨ظٹظ† ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ظ…ظ…ط§ط«ظ„ط© 1500 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ…ط§ ظٹط¬ط¹ظ„ ط«ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ظٹظ„ط© 400 ظ€ 500 ط£ظ„ظپ ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط¬ط±ط© ط¨ 12.50 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ„ط§ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط³ظˆظ‚ظٹط© ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ„ ظ„ط§ طھط¬ط¯ ظ…ظ† ظٹط´طھط±ظٹظ‡ط§ ظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ…ط© ظ„طµط§ظ„ط­ ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ظˆظ‚ظˆظپط© ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ .
= ظˆظ‡ظ‰ طھط°ظˆظٹط¨ ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ طŒ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹط¤ط¯ظ‰ ظ„ظ…طµط§ط¯ط±ط© ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھطµط±ظپ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ظˆطھطھظ…ط«ظ„ ظپظ‰ ط´ظ„ظ„ ط¯ط§ط¦ظ… ظ„ط±ط£ط³ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط³طھط·ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„طھطµط±ظپ ظپظٹظ‡  ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³طھظپط§ط¯ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡.
= ظˆظ†ط¸ط±ط§ ظ„طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط©  ط¨ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ 12.50 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ظ…ظ†ط° ط£ط؛ط³ط·ط³ 1968 ط­طھظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ط›  ظپظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط¹ط¬ط² ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط¹ظ‰ ط¹ظ† ط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹط© ظ„ط«ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹط© طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ط¬ط² طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ ط¹ظ† ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط¯ ط£ظ‰ ظ…ط´طھط±ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط´ظ‚ط©  .... ظپظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظٹط´طھط±ظ‰ ط´ظ‚ط© ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط± ط¨ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظ…ط¬ظ…ط¯ط© 12.50 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ…ط© ظˆظ…ظˆظ‚ظˆظپط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط±ظ‡ط§ ط¥ط³طھظ†ط§ط¯ط§ ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ظپط§ط³ط¯ط© طںطںطں .

** ظˆظ‚ط¯ طھظ†ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط³طھط§ط° ط§ظ„ط¯ظƒطھظˆط± ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ† ظ…ط±ظ‚طµ ط£ط³طھط§ط° ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط¯ط±ط§ط³طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط´ظˆط±ط© ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¬ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظ…ط§ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„طµط§ط¯ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط³ط¨ط¹ظˆظ† ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط¯ظٹط³ظ…ط¨ط± 1994 ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« ط§ظ„طµظپط­ط© 305 ط­ظٹط« ط¬ط§ط، ظپظٹظ‡ط§ :
"ط£ظ…ط§ ظ…ط¬ط§ظپط§ط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ظ„ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© طŒ ظپظٹطھظ…ط«ظ„ ظپظٹظ…ط§ ظٹظ„ظ‰:
1- ط£ظ† طھط«ط¨ظٹطھ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط¥ط¨ط±ظٹظ„ ط³ظ†ط© 1941 ط£ظˆ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط³ظ†ط© 1952 ط£ظˆ 1958 (ط£ظˆ 1965) ط¥ط°ط§ ط¨ط¯ط§ ط­ظٹظ† طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ظ‡ ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ظ…ط±ط© ط¹ط§ط¯ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طµط¯ط± ظپظٹظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¥ط¹طھظ†ط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط´طھط±ط§ظƒظ‰ طŒ ظپظ‚ط¯ طھط؛ظٹط± ظˆط¶ط¹ظ‡ ط¨طھط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط§ظ†ظ‚ط¶طھ ظ…ظ†ط° ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹظ† طŒ ط­ظٹط« ط²ط§ط¯طھ ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظٹط´ط© ظˆط§ظ†ط®ظپط¶طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط³طھطھط¨ط¹ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© ط±ظپط¹ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظˆط± ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظٹطھط³ظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© طŒ
 ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظٹط¨ظ„ط؛ ط£ط¶ط¹ط§ظپ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط§ط³ طŒ ظپط£طµط¨ط­ ظ…ظ†ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط¬ط±ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ط´ط¨ظ‡ ط¨ظ†ط²ط¹ ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط¬ط²ط، ظ…ظ† ط±ظٹط¹ ط£ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒظ‡ظ… ط¯ظˆظ† طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ طŒ ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 34 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط± طھظ†طµ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† ظ„ط§ طھظ†ط²ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ظپط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† .
2- ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط± ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚طھطµط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط²ط¹ ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط¬ط²ط، ظ…ظ† ط±ظٹط¹ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط¹ط¯ط§ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط²ط¹ ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط¬ط²ط، ظ…ظ† ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¨ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طھط°ظˆظٹط¨ ط±ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط«ظ…ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ طھط¯ط±ظٹط¬ظٹط§ ظ„ظ…ط§ ط¥ظ…طھط¯ ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ† ظˆط¥ط±طھظپط¹طھ ظ…ظ† ط­ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ†ط­ط·طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظˆط¯ طŒ ظ„ط£ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ†ظ‰ ط¨ظٹط¹ط§ ظˆط´ط±ط§ط، طھطھط¬ظ…ط¯ طھط¨ط¹ط§ ظ„طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ط±ظٹط¹ظ‡ طŒ ظپظٹطµط¨ط­ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ…ط¯ط© ط£ط¬ط±طھظ‡ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¥ظ†ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط«ظ„ط§ط«ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط£ط±ط¨ط¹ظٹظ† ط³ظ†ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ ط±ظٹط¹ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط³ط§ظˆظ‰ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط، ط¥ظ„ط§ ط«ظ„ط« ط£ظˆ ط±ط¨ط¹ ط«ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط­ط¯ط« ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط§ط«ظ„ ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظ‚ط¯ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ† ظٹط´طھط±ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹط³ط§ظˆظ‰ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط­ط§ظ„ظٹط§ ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† ط£ظ† ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§طµط±ط© ظ„ط¥ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظ‡ طŒ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ„ظ… ظٹظپط±ط¶ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ طھط­طھظپط¸ ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ…طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹط© ظˆظٹط±طھظپط¹ ط«ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© 0
"ط¥ط°ط§ ظˆط¬ط¯طھط§ ظ‚ط·ط¹طھط§ ط£ط±ط¶ ظ…طھظ…ط§ط«ظ„طھط§ظ† ظپظ‰ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظˆط§ط­ط¯  ظˆط£ظ‚ظٹظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط­ط¯ط§ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط¹ظ…ط§ط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط³ط¨ط¹ط© ط£ظˆ ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط© ط·ظˆط§ط¨ظ‚ طھظƒظ„ظپطھ ط£ط¶ط¹ط§ظپ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ طŒ ظˆط¬ظ…ط¯طھ ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§طھ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط¹ط´ط±ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ظٹظ† ط³ظ†ط© طŒ ظˆط¨ظ‚ظٹطھ ظ‚ط·ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط¹ط§ط·ظ„ط© ط¯ظˆظ† ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© طŒ ظپط¥ظ† طµط§ط­ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط£ظ‚ظٹظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط¥ط°ط§ ط¹ط±ط¶ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ظ„ط§ ظٹط³طھط·ظٹط¹ ط£ظ† ظٹط¬ط¯ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¹ ظ…ط§ ط£ظ‚ظٹظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ظ…ط´طھط±ظٹط§ ط¨ظ†طµظپ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط¨ظ‚ظٹطھ ط¯ظˆظ† ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط­طµظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط±ط®ظٹطµ ط¨ظ‡ط¯ظ… ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط§ط، طŒ ظپط£ظٹظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ط°ظ‡ط¨طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¦ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ط£ظ†ظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط§ط، طŒ"
 "ظˆظ„ط§ظٹطµط­ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط§ظ„ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ‚ط¯ ط§ط³طھظˆظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظ‚ط¨ط¶ظ‡ ط·ظˆط§ظ„ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ظٹطµط­ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط§ظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظ„ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظ‚ط¨ط¶ظ‡ ظ„ط§ظٹط¹ط¯ظˆ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ط© ظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ ط¬ط²ط،ط§ ط¶ط¦ظٹظ„ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹط³طھط­ظ‚ظ‡ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظپظ‚ظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ طŒ ظ„ظˆ ط¥ط³طھط«ظ…ط±ظ‡ ط£ظ‰ ط¥ط³طھط«ظ…ط§ط± ط¢ط®ط± طŒ ظˆطھظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظپظ‚ظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط¥ظ‚ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ‚ط¯ ط°ظ‡ط¨طھ ط³ط¯ظ‰ طŒ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط£ظ…ط±ظ„ظٹط³ ظ…ظ† ط´ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط£ظ† ظٹط´ط¬ط¹ ط£طµظ„ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³طھط«ظ…ط§ط± ظپظ‰ ط¥ظ‚ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ط¸ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط­ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ظˆطھط¬ظ…ط¯ظ‡ط§ طھط¬ظ…ظٹط¯ط§ ظ„ط§ ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط© ظ„ظ‡ 0"

= ظˆط¬ط§ط، ظپظ‰ ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ظٹط© ط±ظ‚ظ… 44 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 17 ظ‚ط¶ط§ط¦ظٹط© "ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط©" ط¬ظ„ط³ط© 22 ظپط¨ط±ط§ظٹط± 1997 :
"ظˆط­ظٹط« ط¥ظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط±ط± ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ط§ظ‹ - ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ط§ط·ط±ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© - ط£ظ† ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© - ظˆط¨ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ†طµط±ظپط§ظ‹ ظ…ط­ظ„ط§ظ‹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ظٹظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط®طµظٹط© ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ظ‡ط§طŒ ........ -ظ†ط§ظپط° ظپظ‰ ظ…ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظپط© ظ„ظٹط®طھطµ طµط§ط­ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆظ† ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ط§ ظˆطھظ‡ظٹط¦ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظپط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظپظٹط¯ ط¨ظ‡ط§طŒ ظ„طھط¹ظˆط¯ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط«ظ…ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ظ„ط­ظ‚ط§طھظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ظ†طھط¬ط§طھظ‡ط§ط› ظˆظƒط§ظ† طµظˆظ† ط­ط±ظ…طھظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¤ط¯ط§ظ‡ ط£ظ„ط§ طھط²ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط¹ظ† ط°ظˆظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‚ط·ط§ط¹ظ‡ظ… ط¹ظ† ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§â€¢ ظˆظ„ط§ ط£ظ† ظٹط¬ط±ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ظ…ظ† ظ„ظˆط§ط²ظ…ظ‡ط§طŒ ط£ظˆ ظٹظپطµظ„ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ط²ط§ط، ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ط§طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ط£ظ† ظٹظ†ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£طµظ„ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ظٹط¹ط¯ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط·ط¨ظٹط¹طھظ‡ط§طŒ ط£ظˆ ظٹظ‚ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھطھظپط±ط¹ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© طھظ‚طھط¶ظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆط¸ظٹظپطھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹط©طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ط£ظ† ظٹطھط°ط±ط¹ ط¨طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ…ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ ظ‡ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ظ‰ط، ظ…ط­ظ„ظ‡ط§ â€¢ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظ† ط¥ط³ظ‚ط§ط· ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط¹ظ† ط£طµط­ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ - ط³ظˆط§ط، ط¨ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط± ط£ظˆ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±- ط¹ط¯ظˆط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظٹظ†ط§ظ‚ط¶ ظ…ط§ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ظ‚ط±ط± ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ط§ ظ…ظ† ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ظ„ط§ طھط²ظˆظ„ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ„ظ‡ط§طŒ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ظƒط³ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط£ط؛ظٹط§ط± ظˆظپظ‚ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† â€¢ ظˆط­ظٹط« ط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚طŒ ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط£ظ† ظٹظپط§ط¶ظ„ ط¨ظٹظ† ط¨ط¯ط§ط¦ظ„ ظ…طھط¹ط¯ط¯ط© ظ…ط±ط¬ط­ط§ظ‹ ظ…ظ† ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ظٹط±ط§ظ‡ ط£ظƒظپظ„ ظ„طھط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¹ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ‚طµط¯ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظ…ط§ظٹطھظ‡ط§ â€¢ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹط¨ظ„ط؛ظ‡ط§ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ظ„ط§ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط¨ط­ط§ظ„ ط£ظ† ظٹظ†ظپظ„طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ظٹط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ط°ط§ظ‹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط£طµط­ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ A taking of propertyâ€¢  ط³ظˆط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظˆط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ…ط§ظٹظپظ‚ط¯ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ظٹظ…طھظ‡ط§طŒ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ‚طھط­ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹط§ â€¢ ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† ط§ظ‚طھظ„ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط²ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظ†طھط¬ظ‡ط§طŒ ط£ظˆ طھظ‡ظ…ظٹط´ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¤ط¯ط§ظ‡ ط³ظٹط·ط±ط© ط¢ط®ط±ظٹظ† ظپط¹ظ„ط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§طŒ Physical appropriationطŒ ط£ظˆ طھط¹ط·ظٹظ„ ط¨ط¹ط¶ ط¬ظˆط§ظ†ط¨ظ‡ط§ â€¢ 
ظˆط­ظٹط« ط¥ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ طŒ ظˆط¥ظ† ظ‚ط±ط± ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط©طŒ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†طµظˆطµ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© ظ…ط§ط§ط±طھط¢ظ‡ ظƒط§ظپظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„طھظˆط§ط²ظ† ط¨ظٹظ† ط£ط·ط±ط§ظپظ‡ط§طŒ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظˆط§ط²ظ† ظ„ط§ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† طµظˆط±ظٹط§ ط£ظˆظ…ظ†طھط­ظ„ط§â€¢ ظˆظƒظ„ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…طھط­ظٹظپط§طŒ ط¨ط£ظ† ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط²ط§ظ† ظپظٹ ط§طھط¬ط§ظ‡ ط£ط­ط¯ ط£ط·ط±ط§ظپظ‡ط§ طھط¹ط¸ظٹظ…ط§ ظ„ظ„ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹط¯ط¹ظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ظ‡ط§طŒ ظƒط§ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ†ط­ط±ط§ظپط§ ط¹ظ† ط¥ط·ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚طŒ ط£ظˆ ظ†ظƒظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظ† ط¶ظˆط§ط¨ط· ظ…ظ…ط§ط±ط³طھظ‡ط§طŒ ظپظ„ط§ظٹط³طھظ‚ظٹظ… ط¨ظ†ظٹط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ â€¢ ظˆظٹظ‚ط¹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط®ط§طµ ط¥ط°ط§ ظƒط§ظ† طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ظ„ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ - ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط£ط­ط¯ ط¹ظ†ط§طµط± ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© - ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ط§ ظ„ط¥ظپظ‚ط§ط± ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡طŒ ظˆط¥ط«ط±ط§ط، ظ„ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ظ‡ â€¢ ظˆط­ظٹط« ط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظپط¶ظ„ط§ ط¹ظ…ط§ طھظ‚ط¯ظ…طŒ ظ„ط§ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط£ظ† ظٹط­طµظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط± ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط§ط±ط©طŒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ظ„ط§ظٹط³ظˆط؛ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط±ظƒط²ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط¬ط±طŒ ظˆط¥ظ„ط§ط­ط¶ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظ‡ط§ط²طŒ ظˆظƒط§ظ† ظ‚ط±ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط؛ظ„ط§ظ„طŒ ط¥ط° ظ„ظٹط³ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھطµظˆط± ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ط؛ط¨ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط³ - ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط± - ط؛ط§ط¨ظ†ط§طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† طھط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ط´ط·ط·ط§ ظ‚ظ„ط¨ط§ ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط²ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ظ„طŒ ظپظ„ط§طھطھظˆط§ظپظ‚ - ظپظ‰ ط¥ط·ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© - ظ…طµط§ظ„ط­ ط·ط±ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط§طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظٹط®طھظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¶ط§ظ…ظ† ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط§ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹط§طŒ ظ„ظٹظƒظˆظ† طµط±ط§ط¹ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط¨ط¯ظٹظ„ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظˆظ† ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ظ…ط§ â€¢ 
ظˆظ„ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ -ظپظˆظ‚ ظ‡ط°ط§- ظ„ط§ طھظ‚ط¹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ‰ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط¬ط±طŒ ط¨ظ„ طھظ†طµط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ظپط¹ط© ظٹط¯ط±ظ‡ط§طŒ ظ…ظ‚طµظˆط¯ط© ظپظ‰ ط°ط§طھظ‡ط§طŒ ظˆظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط© ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ طھط¹ظٹظٹظ†ظ‡ط§طŒ ظˆظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط·ط§ط¨ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھط£ظ‚ظٹطھ ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط§ظ„ ط£ظ…ط¯ظ‡ط§.

ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ظٹط© ط±ظ‚ظ… 28 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 6  ظ‚ط¶ط§ط¦ظٹط©  ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§ "ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط©"
ط¬ظ„ط³ط© 6 ظٹظˆظ†ظٹظˆ ط³ظ†ط© 1998 :
"ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ† ظƒظ„ طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ظٹطھطµظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹظپظ‚ط¯ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط­طھظˆط§ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظٹظ†ط¨ط؛ظ‰ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط¨طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ ط¹ط§ط¯ظ„ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط› ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ظ„ط§ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ†ط²ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط³ط±ط§ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ طŒ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظپط¥ظ† ظƒظ„ طھظ†ط¸ظٹظ… ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ظ„ط§ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط£ظ† ظٹطµظ„ ظ…ط¯ط§ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ظٹط¹طھط¨ط± ط¹ظ‚ظ„ط§ ط§ظپطھط¦ط§طھط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ طھظ‚ظˆظٹط¶ ط¹ظ†ط§طµط±ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆط²ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط²ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھظ†طھط¬ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ…ظ„ط§ â€¢ 2 - ط£ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظٹط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© طŒ ط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ظٹظ†ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط­ظ‚ ظٹظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط¯ طŒ ظˆط¨ظ‚ط¯ط±ظ‡ â€¢ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظپط¥ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظٹط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظٹظ†ط¨ط؛ظ‰ ط£ظ† ظٹظˆط§ط²ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹطھظˆط®ط§ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆط£ظ† ظٹطھظ…ط­ط¶ ظˆط³ظٹظ„ط© ظ…ظ„ط§ط¦ظ…ط© ظ„طھط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظ‡ط§طŒ ظپظ„ط§ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ظپظ„طھط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظٹظ†ط¨ط؛ظ‰ ط£ظ† ظٹطھط®ط°ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¶ظ…ظˆظ†ط§ ظˆط¥ط·ط§ط±ط§ â€¢ "
"ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط£ظ† ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ظپط§طھظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ…ط؛ط§ظ†ظ… طŒ ظˆظ…ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ط®ط³ط±ط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط£ط®ط°ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ†ظˆط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… طŒ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط±ط§ ط¨ط£ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ظˆطھظ„ظƒ طŒ طھظ…ط«ظ„ ظ…ط¶ط§ط± ط¯ط§ط¦ظ…ط© ظ„ط§ظ…ظˆظ‚ظˆطھط© طŒ ط«ط§ط¨طھط© ظ„ط§ط¹ط±ط¶ظٹط©طŒ ظ†ط§ط¬ظ…ط© ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ† طھط¬ط±ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹطھظ‡ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ…ظ‚ظˆظ…ط§طھظ‡ط§ â€¢ ظˆظٹظ†ط¯ط±ط¬ طھط­طھظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط«ظ…ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ظ„ط­ظ‚ط§طھظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ظ†طھط¬ط§طھظ‡ط§ طŒ ظپظ„ط§ظٹط¬ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط¬ط§ط¨ط±ط§ ظ„ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ظٹظ†ط­ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظ‰ طھظپط±ظٹط·ط§ ط£ظˆ طھظ‚طھظٹط±ط§ â€¢" 
= ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ط¥ظ†طھط¸ظ… ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط¨ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط£ط²ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط³ط¨ط¨ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظ…ط±ظپظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط²ظ‰ ظ„ظ„طھط¹ط¨ط¦ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط­طµط§ط، ط¹ظ† ط¹ط§ظ… 2006 ظٹظ‚ط±ط± ط¨ط£ظ† ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ظ„ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹط© 2.133019 ظˆط­ط¯ط© (ظ…ظ„ظٹظˆظ†ظٹظ† ظˆظ…ط§ط¦ط© ظˆط«ظ„ط§ط«ط© ظˆط«ظ„ط§ط«ظˆظ† ط£ظ„ظپ ظˆطھط³ط¹ط© ط¹ط´ط± ظˆط­ط¯ط©) ظˆط£ظ† ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظٹط© 5.766065 ظˆط­ط¯ط© (ط®ظ…ط³ط© ظ…ظ„ط§ظٹظٹظ† ظˆط³ط¨ط¹ظ…ط§ط¦ط© ظˆط³طھط© ظˆط³طھظˆظ† ط£ظ„ظپ ظˆط®ظ…ط³ط© ظˆط³طھظˆظ† ظˆط­ط¯ط©).
= ظˆط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظٹط¨ظ„ط؛ ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ظ„ظ‚ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ‡ظˆط±ظٹط© 7.899084 ظˆط­ط¯ط© (ط³ط¨ط¹ط© ظ…ظ„ط§ظٹظٹظ† ظˆط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظ…ط§ط¦ط© ظˆطھط³ط¹ط© ظˆطھط³ط¹ظˆظ† ط£ظ„ظپ ظˆط£ط±ط¨ط¹ط© ظˆط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ظˆط­ط¯ط©) طŒ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹط¤ظƒط¯ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ظٹظˆط¬ط¯ ط£ط²ظ…ط© ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط¨ظ„ ظٹظˆط¬ط¯ ط£ط²ظ…ط© طھط´ط±ظٹط¹ (ظ…ط±ظپظ‚ ط­طµط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظƒظ† ط¹ط§ظ… 2006 ظ…ط³طھظ†ط¯4).
= ظˆط¨ظٹظ†ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط¨ط§ظƒظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬طھظ…ط§ط¹ظٹط© ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ط¥ظ„ط²ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط£ط¬ط±ظٹظ† ط¨ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ 8 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط±ظپط¹ ظƒظٹط³ ط§ظ„ط²ط¨ط§ظ„ط© طŒ ظƒظ…ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ… ط¨ط±ظپط¹ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظپظˆط§طھظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„طµط±ظپ ط§ظ„طµط­ظ‰ ظˆظپظˆط§طھظٹط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظˆظپظˆط§طھظٹط± ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ط§طھ ظˆظپظˆط§طھظٹط± ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² ظˆطھط±ظƒ ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط؛ط°ط§ط، ط­ط±ط© ط­طھظ‰ ظˆطµظ„ ظƒظٹظ„ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط² ط£ط±ط¨ط¹ط© ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§طھ ظˆط³ط¹ط± ظ„طھط± ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ط² ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ طŒ ظˆظƒظٹظ„ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ط£ط±ط¨ط¹ط© ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§طھ طŒ ظˆظ„طھط± ط§ظ„ط²ظٹطھ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ط© ط¹ط´ط± ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆظƒظٹظ„ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ط­ظ…ط© ط£ط±ط¨ط¹ظٹظ† ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¶ط© 75 ظ‚ط±ط´ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظپط±ط®ط© 25 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡.
ظˆظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ†ط¯ظپط¹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ… ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996 ظپظٹظ…ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹظ†طµ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ†: " ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ظ„ط¬ط§ظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹط¬ط§ط±ط§طھ ط¨ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 136 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1981 ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ط£ط¬ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ„ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط®ط§ط¶ط¹ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† 4 ظ„ط³ظ†ط© 1996" ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹط®ط§ظ„ظپ ظ…ط§طھظ‚ط±ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط¯ 2 ظˆ 4 ظˆ 7 ظˆ 25 ظˆ 34 ظˆ 35     ظˆ 40 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط± .

ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظˆط© ظ…ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظˆط¨ط© ط¨ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±:
ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ظ…ط© ط¨ط¥ط°ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط³ط£ظˆط§ظپظٹظƒظ… ط¨طھظپط§طµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط³ ط¨ط¹ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ط¯ط³طھظˆط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط¯ ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط´ط±ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ„ظ† طھظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظپظٹط¯ظٹظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ…ط© .

ط§ظ„ط¯ظƒطھظˆط± ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ ظ…ط±ط³ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹طµط§ظپظٹط±ظ‰
طھ: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## ط§ظ„ط¯ظƒطھظˆط± ط®ط§ظ„ط¯

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

إستكمالا للدفوع السبعة فى الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية:

الدفع الخامس: عدم دستورية القانون رقم  24 لسنة 1965 بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون 121 لسنة 1947 فيما نص عليه فى المادة (1) إلغاء حق مالك العقار فى طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة (الملجئة) لشغل المكان بنقسه أو أحد أبنائـــه:
إلغاء حق المؤجر فى سكنى الشقة ملكه عند الضرورة الملجئة:
= طبقا لحقوق الملكية ، فللمالك حق إستعمال وسكنى العقار عند حاجته لذلك ، ولا يعطى عقد الإيجار حق عينى للمستأجر على الشقة المستأجرة ، وعند إنتهاء عقد الإيجار تعود للمالك حق شغل وسكنى المكان بنفسه أو بأبنائه .
= والعقار موضوع التداعى تم بنائه فى 17/11/1968 ، وكان ينتظمه القانون 121 لسنة 1947 فى القواعد المنظمة للعلاقة بين المالك والمستأجرين (قبل إلغائه بالمادة 9 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 بتاريخ 8/9/1977) ، بخلاف تحديد الأجرة بالقانون 46 لسنة 1962.
= وكذلك فإن عقد الإيجار المحرر من مورث المدعى مع المستأجر المدعى عليه مؤرخ أول سبتمبر 1977 بما يؤكد أن القانون 121 لسنة 1947 هو "قانون العقار" و"قانون العقد" .
= ولم يرد ذكر ما يخالف أو يمنع هذا البند فى القانون 52 لسنة 1969 أو القانون 49 لسنة 1977 أو القانون 136 لسنة 1981 بما يحظر أو يمنع هذه القاعدة التى كانت مطبقة بالقانون 121 لسنة 1947 والتى تم حجبها بالقانون الطعين رقم 24 لسنة 1965 .
= وعلى ماسبق فإن المدعى له مصلحة شخصية ومباشرة بالحكم بعدم دستورية القانون 24 لسنة 1965 للحكم بإلغاء القانون 24 لسنة 1965 الصادر بتاريخ 6 يونيو 1965 والمنشور بالجريدة الرسمية العدد 123 للمطالبة بإعمال تلك القاعدة التى ينص عليها "قانون العقد" التى لم يتم إلغائها بالقوانين 52 لسنة 1969 و 49 لسنة 1977 و 136 لسنة 1981 ، فضلا عن طعن المدعى على المادة 18 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 كما هو موضح فى الدفع التالى .
= ولما قام المشرع بتقييد حق المؤجر فى إنهاء العقد وتقرير حق الإمتداد القانونى بالقانون الإستثنائى 121 لسنة 1947 ؛ فقد أجاز لمالك العقار الحق عند الضرورة الملجئة فى طلب إخلاء المكان المؤجر عند حاجته أو حاجة أولاده وذلك طبقا لنص المادة (3) من القانون 121 لسنة 1947 والذى كانت تنتظم أحكامه المبانى التى أنشأت حتى صدور القانون 49 لسنة 1977 بتاريخ 8 سبتمبر 1977(أى حتى 7/9/1977) .
= فضلا عن أن القانون 121 لسنة 1947 كان يمنع المؤجر من الإحتفاظ بأى مسكن قد يحتاج إليه مستقبلا له أو لأبنائه ، حيث كان ينص القانون 121 لسنة 1947 على:
المادة 11: "لايجوز إبقاء المساكن المعدة للإستغلال خالية مدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر إذا تقدم لإستئجارها مستأجر بالأجرة القانونية" .
المادة 16: "يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لاتتجاوز مائتى جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل مؤجر خالف أحكام المواد ... و 11 .. من هذا القانون".

= ثم باغت المشرع المؤجر بإلغاء هذا الحكم بالقانون 24 لسنة 1965 الصادر بتاريخ 6 يونية 1965 الذى ينص: 
مادة 1- تلغى كل من الفقرة (هـ) من المادة 2 و"المادة 3" من القانون رقم 121 لسنة 1947 بشأن إيجار الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقات بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين ، وتعتبر الدعاوى المرفوعة من المؤجر على المستأجر إستنادا إلى أيهما منتهية بقوة القانون ويوقف تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة فى هذا الشأن والتى لم يتم تنفيذها حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون وترد الرسوم إلى أصحابها .
= وجاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية لمشروع القانون رقم 24 لسنة 1965:
"ولما كان الميثاق قد نص فى أحكام الملكية العقارية على إستمرار الرقابة على الملكية العقارية للمبانى حتى لاتجنح الى الإستغلال فان الدولة تراقب العلاقة بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين لتعالج أى إنحراف أو نقص يكشف عنه التطبيق العملى" .
= ونصت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 24 لسنة 1965 بإلغاء حق مالك العقار فى سكنى ملكه عند الضرورة وأن هذا التشريع كان يستند على الثورية .
= وبهذا القانون إقتحم المشرع حقوق مالك العقار فى حقه المشروع فى سكنى عقاره هو أو أبنائه عند الضرورة وقام بإلغاء ما كان ينص عليه القانون 121 لسنة 1947 من حق مالك العقار فى إخلاء المسكن إذا ألجأته الضرورة فى شغل المكان بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه وكان ذلك الحق يتم من خلال القضاء وبذلك يكون المشرع قد ميز حقوق المستأجر على حق مالك العقار المشروع فى سكنى ملكه هو أو أحد أبنائه للضرورة .
= وبذلك يكون المشرع (بشريعة الميثاق) قد شن هجوما متواصلا لتجريد ملاك العقارات من ثمار ملكهم بالتخفيضات المتتالية منذ قيام الثورة بداية من قوانين تخفيض الأجرة بالقانون 199 لسنة 1952 بتاريخ 18/9/1952 وإنتهت التخفيضات بتخفيض 35&#37; من الإيجارات بأثر رجعى بالقانون 7 لسنة 1965 بتاريخ 22 فبراير 1965 ؛ وأخيرا بسلب حقهم من سكنى العقارات بأنفسهم أو بأبنائهم عند الضرورة الملجئة تقديسا لحق المستأجر وجلبا لمنفعته دون إعتبار للمضارة لملاك العقارات .
= وقد إستند المشرع على إلغاء هذا الحق كما جاء بمذكرته الإيضاحية بدعوى الإنحراف أو الإستغلال وإساءة إستعمال الحق من ملاك العقارات ، وهو إدعاء باطل من جانب المشرع حيث أن هذا الحق كان يتم إستخدامه عن طريق القضاء ، وكان يتوجب على المشرع أن يقرر القواعد والقيود التى توجب العدالة عند اللجوء إلى هذا الحق بتقرير القواعد والأدلة التى تؤكد إستحقاق مالك العقار لهذه الرخصة ولمنع الإستغلال وإساءة إستعمال الحق وتقرير العقوبات على من يستغل هذا الحق مع تقرير حق المستأجر فى العودة للمسكن أو التعويض إذا ثبت إنحراف مالك العقار والتلاعب فى إستخدام هذه الرخصة خلال فترة 3 سنوات تالية للحكم له بإخلاء المسكن .
= وقد حاول المشرع (أبو قلب طيب) حل مشكلة المالك فى البحث عن مسكن له ولأقاربه حتى الدرجة الثانية ؛ فقام بالنص فى القانون 136 لسنة 1981 على:

= المادة (22 فقرة 1) من القانون 136 لسنة 1981: 
فقرة (1) : تعطى أولوية فى تأجير الوحدات السكنية التى تقيمها الدولة أو المحافظات أو الهيئات العامة أو شركات القطاع العام لتلبية احتياجات العاملين الذين انتهت خدمتهم من شاغلى المساكن التابعة للحكومة ووحدات الحكم المحلى والهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام وكذلك ملاك العقارات وأقاربهم حتى الدرجة الثانية فى المحافظة التى يؤجرون بها وحدات العقار المملوكة لهم للغير ، وتوزع هذه الوحدات بينهم وفقا للأولويات التى يصدر بها قرار من المحافظ المختص ".
= غير أن العدل يقتضى أنه طالما ثبتت حاجة المالك أو أقاربه حتى الدرجة الثانية ، فقد كان من المتعين أن يسكن المالك فى ملكه ، ويعطى المسكن الذى كان سيحصل عليه من الدولة أو المحافظة أو القطاع العام إلى مستأجر عنده ، لأن المالك أحق بملكه ولأن مالك المبنى المؤجر بموجب قوانين تحديد الأجرة تم تجميد أجرتها بقيمة تافهة عشرات السنين فى حين سيضطر مالك العقار إلى دفع أجرة باهظة فى مسكن يستأجره . وهذا ينطبق على المدعى فى الدعوى الماثلة ، حيث أنه كان يقيم فى شقة تمليك حديثة عام 1980 إضطر والده لشرائها ليسكن فيها إبنه المدعى ، وحدث تصدع خطير فى تلك الشقة كما هو الحال فى غالبية الشقق التمليك (الشوربة مثل عقار لوران الذى إنهار فى 24 ديسمبر 2007) .
مالك العقار إحتاج لمسكن فاستأجر شقة بالقانون الجديد بأجرة باهظة: 
=		وهكذا ...... المدعى ألجأته وإضطرته الظروف لإستئجار شقة ليقيم فيها مع أسرته ، وإضطر إلى إستئجار شقة فى نفس المنطقة وفى الشارع المقابل لشقة التداعى وذلك بالقانون 4 لسنة 1996 منذ شهر يوليو 1997 بأجرة باهظة قدرها 1000 جنيه شهريا لمدة 3 سنوات ؛ ثم زاد مالك العقار الأجرة فى السنة الرابعة إلى 1250 جنيها شهريا ، ثم زادت الأجرة إلى 1500 جنيه فى السنة الخامسة ، ونظرا لإحتياج المؤجر للشقة ، إضطر المدعى للإنتقال لسكن آخر ملائم فى شقة مماثلة لشقة التداعى (التى ورثها عن والده) بأجرة قدرها 1850 جنيه شهريا شاملة مصاريف الإدارة 0
=		هل هذه هى حقوق المواطنة ؟ ..... وهل هذه هى العدالة الإجتماعية ؟ .... وهل هذا هو السلام الإجتماعى ؟ .... ويحيى "التوريث" .. أى توريث الشقة لإبن المستأجر ب 12.50 جنيه شهريا بعد ما يزيد عن 40 سنة ليبدأ الترحّم على والده المستأجر بعد أن ورث عنه شقة مستأجرة ب 12.50 جنيه شهريا لينعم بها ما لايقل عن 40 سنة أخرى طبقا لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا ... فى حين يكون التشريع مقررا توريث الشقة لإبن مالك العقار محملة بمصاريف شهرية تزيد كثيرا على أجرة الشقة ، فضلا عن تكبد المدعى أجرة شقة مستأجرة بالقانون الجديد (أى القانون 4 لسنة 1996) من أول يوليو 1997 بمبالغ متصاعدة من 1000 جنيه شهريا حتى وصلت 1850 جنيه شهريا حتى الآن (طبقا للمستندات الدامغة المقدمة فى الدعوى) لتؤكد تقرير المشرع مزيدا من الإفقار للمدعى مالك العقار .
= وبذلك يكون القانون 24 لسنة 1965 الذى قرر إلغاء ما كانت تقرره المادة 3 من القانون 121 لسنة 1947 من حق مالك العقار فى طلب إخلاء المستأجر فى حالة الضرورة الملجئة لسكنى مالك العقار أو أحد أبنائه يتمثل عدوانا وإجحافا لحقوق الملكية فى حق مالك العقار فى سكنى ملكه وهو الحق الذى لايعقل أن تمنعه قوانين الإسكان .

ولذلك ندفع بعدم دستورية القانون 24 لسنة 1965 بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون 121 لسنة 1947 فيما نص عليه فى المادة 1 إلغاء حق مالك العقار فى طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة (الملجئة) لشغل المكان بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه ؛ بما يخالف ماتقرره المواد  25 و 34 و 35 و 40 من الدستور .

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله سأوافيكم بتفاصيل الدفع السادمس بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية من شرع الله والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## ط§ظ„ط¯ظƒطھظˆط± ط®ط§ظ„ط¯

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

إستكمالا للدفوع السبعة فى الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية:

الدفع السادس: عدم دستورية المادة  18 من القانون رقم  136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم تنص عليه فى حق مالك العقار طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة لشغل المكان بنفسه أو بأحد أبنائه:

= لم يراعى المشرع فى القانون 136 لسنة 1981 إهدار حق مالك العقار بموجب القانون رقم 24 لسنة 1965 فى إلغاء المادة 3 من القانون 121 لسنة 1947 وإلغاء حق مالك العقار فى سكنى عقاره بنفسه (أو بأحد أبنائه) عند الضرورة الملحة أو الملجئة ؛ بالرغم أن المشرع قد وضع عنوانا للمادة 18 ونص فيه :
"خامسا – فى شأن تحقيق التوازن فى العلاقات الإيجارية :"
"مادة (18) لايجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب إخلاء المكان ولو إنتهت المدة المتفق عليها فى العقد إلا لأحد الأسباب الآتية: "
= وعدد المشرع حالات طلب الإخلاء وليس منها حق مالك العقار (من خلال رقابة القضاء) طلب إخلاء المسكن لسكنى المالك (أو أحد أبنائه) فى حالة الضرورة الملحة والملجئة لذلك .
= وهو المنع الذى يصادر أهم حقوق الملكية وهو أول حق من حقوق الملكية طبقا للشرع والقانون والدستور (حق الإستعمال والسكنى).
= وفى نفس الوقت ، قرر المشرع فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 22 ، مبدأ غريب بل وفى منتهى الغرابة والشذوذ ينص على:
= المادة (22 فقرة 1) من القانون 136 لسنة 1981: 
فقرة (1) : تعطى أولوية فى تأجير الوحدات السكنية التى تقيمها الدولة أو المحافظات أو الهيئات العامة أو شركات القطاع العام لتلبية احتياجات العاملين الذين انتهت خدمتهم من شاغلى المساكن التابعة للحكومة ووحدات الحكم المحلى والهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام وكذلك ملاك العقارات وأقاربهم حتى الدرجة الثانية فى المحافظة التى يؤجرون بها وحدات العقار المملوكة لهم للغير ، وتوزع هذه الوحدات بينهم وفقا للأولويات التى يصدر بها قرار من المحافظ المختص ".
= 	إنه اللغو فى التشريع ؛ ونتحدى الحكومة أن تثبت تفعيل هذا التشريع وتقدم كشفا واحدا بأسماء ملاك عقارات وعناوين تلك العقارات وعناوين الشقق الإيجارية والتى تكرمت عليهم الحكومة بإسكانهم فيها إستنادا إلى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 22 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 .




= غير أن العدل يقتضى أنه طالما ثبتت حاجة المالك أو أقاربه حتى الدرجة الثانية ، فقد كان من المتعين أن يسكن المالك فى ملكه ، ويعطى المسكن الذى كان سيحصل عليه من الدولة أو المحافظة أو القطاع العام إلى مستأجر عنده ، لأن المالك أحق بملكه ولأن مالك المبنى المؤجر بموجب قوانين تحديد الأجرة تم تجميد أجرتها بقيمة تافهة عشرات السنين فى حين سيضطر إلى دفع أجرة باهظة فى مسكن يستأجره .
= وهو الواقع الفعلى للمدعى الذى إضطرته الظروف الملحة إلى إستئجار شقة بالقانون الجديد لعدم تقرير حق مالك العقار فى المادة 18 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 فى طلب إخلاء المسكن المملوك له عند الضرورة الملجئة لسكناه بنفسه (أو بأحد أبنائه) .
ولذلك ندفع بعدم دستورية المادة 18 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم تنص عليه فى حق مالك العقار طلب إخلاء المستأجر عند الضرورة الملحة لشغل المكان بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه ؛ بما يخالف ماتقرره المواد   2 و 7 و 25 و 34 و 35 و 40 من الدستور .

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله سأوافيكم بتفاصيل الدفع السادبع والأخير بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية من شرع الله والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
ت: 0122145510
E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## الدكتور خالد

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:

إستكمالا للدفوع السبعة فى الدعوى رقم 105 لسنة 30 قضائية "دستورية" بعدم دستورية مواد بقوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية:

الدفع السابع: عدم دستورية المادة رقم 22 من القانون رقم  136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم تنص عليه على فسخ عقد المسكن عند إمتلاك المستأجر أو أحد المقيمين معه لشقة سكنية بعد إستئجاره للشقة الخاضعة لقوانين إيجار الأماكن:

= طبقا للمستندات المقدمة فى الدعوى ، فإن مستأجر شقة النزاع وهو يعمل منذ سنوات "مديرا لنقابة المهندسين بالإسكندرية" ، إمتلك شقة فاخرة بشارع الحنفية بحى العجمى بالإسكندرية وذلك بتاريخ لاحق لإستئجاره شقة النزاع وقبل صدور القانون 4 لسنة 1996 ولم يجبره المشرع على تأجيرها أو تحديد قيمتها الإيجارية ، وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن قوانين الإيجارات التى يتباهى بعدالتها "ولى الأمر" تسمح للمستأجر بأن يمارس كافة حقوق ملكيته على الشقة ملكه من إستعمال وسكنى وإستغلال والتصرف فيها بحرية مطلقة .
= إنه والله لقمة القهر والغصب والعدوان على حقوق الملكية الخاصة ، أن يمتد إيجار المسكن للمستأجر بأجرة 10 جنيه شهريا فى حين يمتلك شقة تمليك يمارس عليها ويستمتع بكافة حقوق الملكية عليها ، فى حين يقهر مالك العقار على إمتداد العقد للمستأجر 10 جنيه شهريا (أى ب 35 قرشا يوميا) ولا يتمكن مالك العقار من سكنى شقته المملوكة له ويضطر منذ 11 عام إلى إستئجار شقة بالقانون 4 لسنة 1996 بأجرة شهرية وصلت 1850 جنيه.
= ولم تنص المادة 22 فى فقرتها الثانية على حق مالك العقار فى فسخ العقد فى حالة إمتلاك المستأجر لشقة فى تاريخ لاحق لإستئجاره بل إشتملت على حكم قمة فى العسف كما يلى:
تنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 22 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 على:
"وإذا أقام المستأجر مبنى مملوكا له يتكون من أكثر من ثلاث وحدات فى تاريخ لاحق لإستئجاره يكون بالخيار بين الإحتفاظ بمسكنه الذى يستأجره أو توفير مكان ملائم لمالكه أو أحد أقربائه حتى الدرجة الثانية بالمبنى اذى أقامه بما لايجاوز مثلى الأجرة المستحقة له عن الوحدة التى يستأجرها منه" .




= شايفين العظمة فى التشريع ياعدالة المحكمة الدستورية العليا .... "ولى الأمر" بعد أن أجبر مالك العقار على عدم ترك مسكنه خاليا أكثر من 3 أشهر ورتب على ذلك عقوبة السجن والغرامة له ، ثم أجبره على القبول بتحديد أجرة منتقصة القيمة والعناصر طبقا للقانون 46 لسنة 1962 مع عدم الطعن على قرار مجلس المراجعة وحرمانه من حقه فى الطعن عليها أمام القضاء ، ثم تقرير الإمتداد المتتالى والدائم والأبدى للأجرة المجمدة منذ عام 1968 ، "فإذا إغتنى المستأجر (على حساب الفوائض الناجمة من إنتقاص حقوق مالك العقار) وأقام مبنى مملوكا له يتكون من أكثر من ثلاث وحدات فى تاريخ لاحق لإستئجاره"؟
= هل ترى عدالة المحكمة الدستورية قمة الصياغة فى التشريع ..... فيشترط أولا أن يقوم المستأجر بإقامة أكثر من ثلاث وحدات ... (وليس بشراء مبنى خالى من أى عدد من الوحدات ولو من 10 وحدات خالية أو أكثر) أو ( وليس بشراء شقة تمليك أو شقق تمليك مهما تعددت سواء متجمعة أو متفرقة) فإنه لا ينطبق عليه الشرط المحدد بأن "يقوم المستأجر بإقامة مبنى مملوك له (أى ملكية مسجلة وليس بعقد إبتدائى) ويشترط أن يكون المبنى الذى أقامه والمملوك له ملكية مسجلة يتكون من أكثر من ثلاث وحدات ... شايفين الهنا ... وشايفين المحاذير التى يتحسس بها المشرع حقوق المستأجر غاصب الشقة بالقانون الذى ينص فى المادة 18 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 على أنه "لايجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب إخلاء المكان ولو إنتهت المدة المتفق عليها إلا ..." . 
= لقد شرع المشرع الوضعى "ولى الأمر" العصيان لما أمرنا الله به فى محكم آياته :
"إِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَن تُؤدُّواْ الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُم بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَن تَحْكُمُواْ بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُم بِهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا " (النساء 58)
 = بل وشرع "ولى الأمر" الحكم بين الناس بالجور والظلم بأن حقر حق مالك العقار وعظم حقوق المستأجر ؛ وبدلا من تقرير حق مالك الشقة فى طلب فسخ العقد إذا إمتلك المستأجر فى تاريخ لاحق لإستئجاره شقة تمليك ، فإذا به يتلمس ويتحسس على "إرضاء" المستأجر فيدعى العدالة أو التوازن المدعى بهما ... "يبنى" "أكثر من"  ثلاث وحدات" ... "مزيكة"  ! ؟
= إننا نصرخ بأعلى صوتنا ... ياعدالة المحكمة الدستورية العليا .... كفانا قهرا وإفقارا لحساب جناب وعظمة المستأجرين الغالبية ... كفانا ظلما وعنتا لحساب المستأجر .... وكفانا ظلما وقهرا بإمتناع الدولة عن المبادرة بأداء دورها المزعوم فى الحرص على أغلبية المستأجرين بالقيام بدعم وإسكان الغلابة والمقهورين ومحدودى الدخل وليس الأغنياء أصحاب الشقق التمليك التى إمتلكوها على حساب مالك العقار، وألا يكون الدعم على المالك.
= وطبقا للعدالة والدستور والشريعة الإسلامية فكان يجب النص فى المادة 18 من القانون 136 لسنة 1981 حق مالك العقار طلب فسخ عقد المسكن وأن يخلى المستأجر المسكن فور إمتلاكه شقة سكنية فكل مالك أحق بملكه ، وبذلك يصير الإمتداد القانونى لعقد إيجار المسكن ظلما بشعا للمالك بعد أن إمتلك المستأجر شقة يمارس كافة حقوق الملكية الحرة عليها .







= وبذلك تكون قوانين الإيجارات قد صادرت حقوق مالك العقار بتحديدها أجرة غير عادلة ، وبمنعه عن الإحتفاظ بمسكن بعد 3 شهور من بنائه ، ثم بإمتداد العلاقة الإيجارية دون تحديد للمدة ، ثم إلغاء حقه فى طلب إخلاء المستأجر لحاجة المالك للسكنى فيه بنفسه أو أحد أبنائه، ثم عدم إخلاء المستأجر إذا إمتلك مسكن بعد إستئجاره ملك المالك ، مع تقديس حقه فى تجميد أجرة المسكن  لمدة 40 عام بقيمة إيجارية 12.50 جنيه فى حين يستأجر مالك العقار المدعى مسكن بالقانون 4 لسنة 1996 بأجرة 1850 جنيه شهريا .... ونقولها فى رحاب هذه المحكمة ...  "فليسقط هذا الظلم" ... "الذى إقتحم به المشرع" "ولى الأمر" "حدود الله" .
= إستئجار المسكن من الأمور الحياتية والمعيشية المكلف الإنسان بتدبيرها كل حسب إمكانياته ودخله فى مراحل حياته طبقا لحاجته أو لحاجة أسرته وفى حدود قدراته المادية ، وإذا لم يستطع تماما إيجاد المسكن المناسب له فهنا ينشأ إلتزام الدولة بتوفير المسكن له أو بمساعدته بالدعم للقيمة الإيجارية فيما يزيد عن ربع دخله وذلك من ميزانية الدولة التى تخصصها لدعم تلك الحالات أو من الصناديق الخاصة التى تنشأ لهذا الغرض كالعلاج على حساب الدولة أو دعم الدولة للخبز .
= فإذا إمتلك المستأجر شقة تمليك بعد إستئجاره شقة مدعومة من الدولة من أموال دافع الضرائب فلا يحق إمتداد الدعم لهذا المستأجر بل ويعاقب عند إخفائه حقيقة دخله هو والمقيمين معه أو عند إمتلاكه شقة وإخفاء ذلك عن الدولة التى تدعمه على حساب دافع الضرائب .
= أما القول بأن يتحمل هذا العبء مواطن آخر هو المالك (عن طريق اجباره بقبول قيمة ايجارية مجمدة 40 عام بأقل من القيمة الواقعية بدعوى عدم ارهاق المستأجر).. فهو أشبه بإصدار قانون يلزم بائعى الغذاء والدواء بتحمل الفرق بين السعر القديم للسلعة وبين سعرها الجديد بدعوى عدم ارهاق المشترى بأسعار السوق الجديدة، وإذا كان من غير المقبول أن يتم اجبار بائع الدواء والغذاء علي تقديم دعم اجبارى إلى المحتاجين للسلع التي يتوقف عليها بقاؤهم علي قيد الحياة فمن باب أولي أن يسرى نفس المبدأ علي مالك المسكن، فليس معقولا أن نظلم مواطنا "هو المالك" لكي ننصف مواطنا آخر "هو المستأجر" وإنما هو تكافل اجتماعى يقوم به المجتمع الذي تمثله الدولة فهى تجبى الضرائب من الجميع للصرف من حصيلتها فى هذه الأغراض.
= ويبقي بعد ذلك أصحاب القلوب الرحيمة (من مسئولين وغير مسئولين) الذين يتباكون علي حالة المستأجر وهؤلاء نسألهم أن يوجهوا مشاعرهم الرقيقة نحو المالك الذي لا يكفي إيراد عقاره لسد مصروفات الصيانة والإدارة لصالح المستأجرين، كما نسألهم أن يكفوا عن نصح الملاك بالتنازل عن حقوقهم لصالح الغير فلا معني للنصح ولا مصداقية لصاحب النصيحة "أو القاضى" إن هو حاول أن يتصدق من مال غيره حتى لو إستخدم شعارا بالغ الفصاحة هو قيام "ولى الأمر" "الإمام العادل" "بحماية البعد الاجتماعى" !!






ولذلك ندفع بعدم دستورية المادة رقم 22 من القانون رقم  136 لسنة 1981 فيما لم تنص عليه على "فسخ عقد المسكن عند إمتلاك المستأجر أو أحد المقيمين معه لشقة سكنية بعد إستئجاره للشقة الخاضعة لقوانين إيجار الأماكن ؛ بما يخالف ماتقرره المواد 2 و 4 و 7 و 8 و 25   و 34 و 35 و 40 من الدستور .

الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:
بذلك يكون قد تم إيضاح الدفوع السبعة فى الدعوى المقامة منى بعدم الدستورية لمواد قوانين الإسكان الإستثنائية من شرع الله والتى لن تنفع مشرعيها والمستفيدين منها يوم القيامة .

الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى

E-mail: dkaa@link.net

----------


## abomena62

اخي الاكبر
الدكتور خالد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير
وطبعا لا بد ان اعترف لكما بالفضل الكبير
سيادتك والاستاذ الفاضل ر محمد
فلكل منكما من الجهد والمثابرة والاصرار وصلابة العزيمة والعقلانية المستنيرة والمدعمة بالعلم الفقهي والقانوني
ما اغبطكما عليه بالفعل
مرة اخرى
جزاكما الله خيرا عميما
وكلل جهودكما بالنجاح الذي تستحقانه
وكتب لكما اجر كل مظلوم ومنهوب قد تكونان سببا مباشرا او غير مباشر في استرجاع حقه
وكتب لكما اجر اخواننا الظالمين
كما نصحنا سيد الخلق اجمعين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم(بأن نرده عن ظلمه)
والسلام علينا وعليكم وعليهم اجمعين في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## abomena62

> *ينور عليك أخى عاطف...نعم لا تلعنوا الشعب المصرى بل ألعنوا النظام الحاكم المصرى هو وترزية قوانينه حسب مقاسات الحاكم وإبن الحاكم وليس حسب مقاسات الشعب...إلعنوا رجال الأعمال المحتكرين الجشعين...وبيقولوا فى الأمثال "أبنك على ما تربيه"....*
> *أنه الراعى وأبدا ليست الرعية!*
> 
> *اللهم أرفع مقتك وغضبك عنا وبدد ظلم الظالمين*
> * اللهم آمين* * العالمين*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الفاضل الكبير
الدكنور جمال الشربيني
حفظه الله ورعاه وادامه بخير وود وصحة وعافية
اعتقد ياأخي الكبير
أن هذا كان دائما ما أنادي به دائما في كل مشاركاتي
وقلت أن إصلاح ما أفسدته (ثورة يوليو وورثتها)في56عاما
امر جد عسير ولكنه ليس بمستحيل
وقلت لكم مرارا وتكرارا
ان هذا الشعب بحاجة لمخلصين يثق بهم ويصدقهم وسوف يفعل المستحيل
وتساءلت ايضا أكثر من مرة
ولكن أين هم وكيف السبيل إليهم
وحتى دعوتك لشراء شعب جاهز صيني أو كوري أخذتها فقط على محمل الدعابة رغم عدم موافقتي على مواضيع(الكراتين )التي راقت لأخيناالكبير عاطف هلال حفظه الله ورعاه فقام بتثبيت الموضوع وهي وجهة نظره ونحن نحترمها تماما

فدائما
اختلاف وجهات النظر لا ولم ولن يفسد للود قضية
ولكن لي ملحوظة بسيطة يا أخي الأكرم
أنا لم ولن ألعن الشعب المصري
لا في السر ولا في العلن
حتى الذين اكرههم فعلا كراهية حقيقية من المصريين
ادعو الله لهم بالهداية والتوفيق
وأرجو فقط عدم تحميل الأمور أكثر مما تحتمل
وجزاكم الله كل خير
ودمتم جميعا بكل خير ومحبة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

----------


## r_mohamed1

الاخ الكبير سنا ومقاما  والمحترم الدكتور / خالد كم اتمنى من اللة ان يحكم بعدم دستورية النصوص المقدمة من سيادتكم فى القضية رقم 105 لسنة 30 ق دستورية لانها تتعتبر من الضربات القاضية لالغاء العمل بنصوص بهذة التشريعات البغيضة  وانا استمتعت تماما بهذة الدفوع القانونية  وكم التناغم والعبقرية القانونية  المقدمه  من سيادتكم .

والاخ الكبير سنا ومقاما الدكتور المحترم /ابومنة جزاء اللة خيرا لكتابة هذا الموضوع وكم اتمنى من اللة مثلك تماما ان يرد حق كل مسلوب ومنهوب ان شاء اللة والحقيقة لم اجد ادق ولا اصدق  من كلمة المستنطعين  والتى وصفت بيها حال احد طرفى العلاقة .

والاخ الكبير سنا ومقاما المهندس/ عاطف هلال  اختلاف الاراء لايفسد للود قضية واتمنى تثبيت الموضوع مرة اخرىوانا  لااحمل اى مشاعر سلبية ضد اى شخص اختلف معى فى الراى مع العلم بان  كما  كتب الدكتور خالد بان إستئجار المسكن من الأمور الحياتية والمعيشية المكلف الإنسان بتدبيرها كل حسب إمكانياته ودخله فى مراحل حياته طبقا لحاجته أو لحاجة أسرته وفى حدود قدراته المادية وإذا لم يستطع تماما إيجاد المسكن المناسب له فهنا ينشأ إلتزام الدولة بتوفير المسكن له أو بمساعدته بالدعم للقيمة الإيجارية فيما يزيد عن ربع دخله وذلك من ميزانية الدولة التى تخصصها لدعم تلك الحالات أو من الصناديق الخاصة التى تنشأ لهذا الغرض كالعلاج على حساب الدولة أو دعم الدولة للخبز .
 .

----------


## atefhelal

> *الأخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة المنهوبة بقوانين العار فى العقار:*
> 
> 
> الدكتور خالد مرسى عبدالله العصافيرى
> ت: 0122145510
> E-mail: dkaa@link.net


 
لاحظت أن الأخ الفاضل الدكتور خالد يخاطب فئة معينة ، وأصبح الخطاب خاصا جدا ، وقد وضع إسمه وتليفونه وعنوانه البريدى الإلكترونى .. وأنا بالتالى  أشجع الإخوة ملاك العقارات القديمة  الإتصال به والتضامن معه وتكوين جبهة لإعادة حقوقهم المنهوبة  بقوانين العار طبقا لما يقول ...

ولأنى كنت أتمنى كما سبق وقلت أن يكون الموضوع متوازنا وموضوعيا بعيدا عن الذاتية ومشاكل البعض الخاصة ، يعرض تحليلا محايدا للمشكلة من كافة جوانبها القانونية والسياسية والإجتماعية ، ويقدم حلولا لاتزيد أمر مجتمعنا  سوءا على سوء واحتقانا على احتقانه فيسترد أصحاب الحقوق الضائعة حقوقهم دون تشرد لملايين البشر ودون تحويل ملايين جديدة من الأطفال إلى أطفال شوارع  ، أما المستفزين أو المستنطعين الذين يملكون القصور والفيلات ومع ذلك يقيمون ببضع قروش فى العقارات القديمة استنطاعا واستفزازا لأصحابها .. فكم  هم يمثلون من شاغلى العقارات القديمة بالنظام القديم .. لكى نعمم الحالة .. ونشعل الفتيل فى قنابل الإحتقان بين فئات الشعب المطحونة من ملاك العقارات السكنية القديمة ومستأجريها ...

ولم تتحقق تلك الأمنية فأصبح الموضوع فى نظرى ليس من موضوعات قاعة السياسة  ..ومع ذلك فقد تركت الحرية كاملة  لكافة المتداخلين فى الموضوع دون مصادرة لرأى أحد .. والآن حين أفضل غلق الموضوع .. فالغلق لايعنى سوى أن الموضوع قد أخذ حقه من الحوار .. ومابقى هو أن يتضامن أصحاب العقارات القديمة مع الأخ الفاضل الدكتور خالد فى سعيه القانونى الجاد لإعادة حقوقهم  دون احتقان أو صدام لفئة من الشعب مع فئة أخرى .. ويمكن أن يحدث ذلك كله خارج قاعة السياسة ...

وتحياتى وتمنياتى الطيبة للجميع ..

----------

